# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Pour le fnu (ou pas) le topic des screens et vidéos !

## Flipmode

**** faisez attention ****Ce topic a pour but de dé-georger le topic général GW2.
Il se peut qu'il soit fermé pour cause de désertion des utilisateurs.

Il n'y a *aucune garantie que celui-ci restera en vie plus de 15 jours, ni qu'une sous section du jeu verra le jour* (ni maintenant ni dans un avenir du futur).

Vous avez une preuve que les elem savent des pets flamme ?
Un clip qui montre que les norns sont pas des vrais homme ?

Postez vos images et vidéos fun ou juste jolies ici !



_Par contre on tombe pas dans le pipi caca, merci._

----------


## Oldnoobie

First !
On peut créer des persos vraiment sympas, en tout cas une capture d'écran suffit à montrer la qualité des graphismes et du jeu de lumière  ::O:  
Bref un screen sympa de mon premier perso :


Au passage, quelqu'un sait comment virer l interface pour faire un screen ?

----------


## mrFish

ctrl+alt+h (ou ctrl+shift+h je sais plus )

----------


## Rave_master

Je crois que shift+print screen suffit !

----------


## Drayke

> ctrl+alt+h (ou *ctrl+shift+h* je sais plus )


La seconde  :;):

----------


## JeP

> First !
> On peut créer des persos vraiment sympas, en tout cas une capture d'écran suffit à montrer la qualité des graphismes et du jeu de lumière


Et encore, avec la vie qu'il y a dans les décors, les petits anims partout, un screen ne rend vraiment pas hommage au jeu.

----------


## Aglaure

J'en profite pour montrer la bouille de mon ptit asura. La race la plus agréable à customiser dans la création de perso et aussi la race la mieux animée à mes yeux  ::wub::

----------


## pikkpi

Pas de moi... mais le bearbomb est trop bon pour pas que je le poste ici :

----------


## Rave_master

> La seconde


Et moi je persiste en affirmant que *shift+print screen* c'est plus pratique que ctrl+chouette+bidule  ::ninja::

----------


## Phazon

L'ours est vraiment photogénique...

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je repost ici, petite séance de danse synchronisée en armures colorées :



Edit : J'ai pas changé la couleur de mon armure depuis, c'est trop la classe. Et je savais pas pour le shift+print

----------


## Aghora

D'ailleurs j'aimerais connaître la liste de tout les emotes.

J'en ai trouvé pleins ok, mais est ce les meilleurs ?

Et comme vous êtes des experts...

répondez

----------


## Monsieur Odd

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Emote

Palmier visage.

----------


## Charmide

J'approuve la création de ce topic face à l'inquiétante vague de powergamerz et autres pros du RvR dans la communauté CPC  ::ninja:: 

Je commence avec un repost de mon perso. J'aime beaucoup les options de customisations de GW2, c'est quand même bien de pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut. 




 :B): 

Stwag

PS: un ours, c'est moche.

----------


## Flipmode

> J'en profite pour montrer la bouille de mon ptit asura. La race la plus agréable à customiser dans la création de perso et aussi la race la mieux animée à mes yeux 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff3...322b1a3342.jpg


Ouai mais non on peut pas faire claude avec cette race !

----------


## Atilili

Alors? C'est qui le patron maintenant? :B):

----------


## Shei

J'adore les jumps, ça donne de jolies choses très souvent.

----------


## Tamppus

De dos et de loin on dirait le Chat botté ! Ou du moins le chapeau en donne l'impression.

----------


## Flipmode

J'avoue et la deuxième est jolie !

----------


## Hauswald

Seul contre tous.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

You shall not pass !




> Pas de moi... mais le bearbomb est trop bon pour pas que je le poste ici :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/904...7fe0503282.jpg


Oh bordel, cette photobomb  ::XD::

----------


## Vonslead

> You shall not pass !
> 
> 
> Oh bordel, cette photobomb


La même scène sous un angle différent :

----------


## Drayke

> La même scène sous un angle différent :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/63a...9aef68b8ee.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> J'adore les jumps, ça donne de jolies choses très souvent. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19e...b49c7c80d5.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/26b...c209874379.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d1...62c7de11ec.jpg


Je vois très bien où tu as pris le deuxième screen... Mais j'ai beau regarder partout je ne trouve aucun moyen de rejoindre cet endroit ! J'ai fait le tour de la montagne, je suis même allé sous l'eau pour voir s'il n'y avait pas une grotte et rien. 
Comment t'es monté là?

----------


## Eltoro

Y a un téléphérique chaar planqué à droite  ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

Maderone, le jump commence un peu plus au sud sous l'eau.

----------


## Algent

Dans la série du photobomb:

(screen pas de moi)

----------


## Aghora

> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Emote
> 
> Palmier visage.


Merciiiiiii.

----------


## Az'

SWAG.

----------


## Flibustache

J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher, Zojja un pnj un poil inspiré : 

http://www.reddit.com/r/guildwars2fu...jja_is_chunli/

----------


## Zaiyurhf

C'est fou ce sur quoi on peut tomber lorsqu'on cherche les puzzle jumps (avant de regarder le wiki et de se dire "ah tiens non, c'était pas par là en fait...")

Alors d'un côté vous pourrez admirer une magnifique vue des terres dévastées d'Ascalon, avec tout au fond la Citadelle Noire...  ::wub:: 


... et de l'autre, ben... la mer...  ::huh:: 


Et vous, vous avez trouvé d'autres coins de Bord du Monde ?

----------


## Klyra

Je me permet de poster un petit lien vers mon stream :
http://www.twitch.tv/aherys

-> Ingénieur de la guilde [love]
N'hésitez pas a passer =)

----------


## Maderone

Merci Shei ! Dommage que le pnj soit bugué parce que ça pourrait faire une bonne animation. T'es un chef pour avoir trouvé ce 

Spoiler Alert! 


putain

 de passage. 

Sinon je mets un autre screen pour pas faire genre plagiat  ::P:

----------


## Shei

Plagiat !  ::P:  Pour le passage, j'aime me frotter la tête aux murs ! 
Sinon pour continuer la série jump, voici un qui m'a fait tourner pendant une aprem pour rien au final ... Je l'aurais au reset de demain !

----------


## Maderone

C'est plutôt impressionnant. ça se trouve dans quelle zone ? Que je le rate pas  :Bave: 

J'en remets quelques uns :

----------


## Vaaahn

Cadeau du bonbon rouge  :;):

----------


## Kayato

La prochaine fois cache l'interface, ce sera encore mieux pour le rendu  ::):  En tout cas la musique est bien trouvée.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je t'avoue que ce passage là je l'ai frapsé à l'arrache donc pas pris le temps de faire la manip  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

> Cadeau du bonbon rouge


 ::XD:: 

ça serait bien d'en faire une avec plus de monde  ::):

----------


## SirSigfrid

Ya pas a dire, GW2 est vraiment bien fait graphiquement. J'ai maté les screens du topic et je me suis meme surpris a rester en admiration  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

> ça serait bien d'en faire une avec plus de monde


Franchement si un soir on arrive à se regrouper en RvR à 10/20 ou plus et a faire ça devant l'ennemi !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Franchement si un soir on arrive à se regrouper en RvR à 10/20 ou plus et a faire ça devant l'ennemi !


Moi je nous verrais bien encore plus nombreux mais devant un fort Canard  :;):

----------


## silence

Ce jeu est formidable, on peut très facilement y organiser des combats entre mobs et parier.  ::love:: 





Les sangliers ont gagné chacun de leurs combats, évitez de séparer une laie de sa progéniture lors de vos balades en forêt.  ::O: 

Par contre il reste quelques bugs surprenants.

----------


## pikkpi

> Par contre il reste quelques bugs surprenants. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/15f6f07...2a77d09f6d.jpg


Feature

----------


## silence

Tu es dans le vrai, le vil n'en souffre pas, il a du acheter l'édition collector.  ::trollface::

----------


## trex

> J'adore les jumps, ça donne de jolies choses très souvent. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19e...b49c7c80d5.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/26b...c209874379.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d1...62c7de11ec.jpg


Salut, j'aimerais bien le nom de la map du premier screen ! Je voie bine que c'est un truc de pirate, mais y a tellement map ou y a des pirate, que je ne saurais pas ou chercher, contrairement au screen 2 que j'ai reconnu tout de suite.
Le screen 3 je suppose que c'est dans le brand vu les cristaux violet.

----------


## Shei

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, le jump du premier screen se trouve au nord est dans les hinterlands harathis.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Moi je nous verrais bien encore plus nombreux mais devant un fort Canard


J'en suis  ::wub::

----------


## Alchimist

Impossible de trouver la pièce d’armure qui va avec le reste, du coup j’ai l’air d’une clocharde qui vient d’être expulsé de chez Prada.

----------


## olih

Pour faire plaisir à Flipmode recopie du message  :tired: 
L'amure légère du donjon sylvari (qui ne fait pas fleur  :tired: )

Et l'armure légère culturelle sylvari  ::love:: .

----------


## Tomaka17

Elle est pas mimi mon asura ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'en suis


Mon Fraps n'attend que ça  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

Compléter un puzzle de saut (très sympathique d'ailleurs) à l'arche du lion permet d'accéder à un vendeur de karma vendant, pour 9800 points, des armes de niveau 40 au skin unique, sur un thème pirate.

Mon arc court, à l'apparence de figure de proue de navire :

----------


## MrShibby

Faut faire une session de plongeon à l'arche du Lion.
Je suis sûr qu'on est assez pour sauter non-stop pendant 2 minutes.

----------


## Wizi

L'armure légère du donjon de l'Etreinte du Chagrin



On est vraiment dans Guild Wars 2  ::O:

----------


## Pix402

> Impossible de trouver la pièce d’armure qui va avec le reste, du coup j’ai l’air d’une clocharde qui vient d’être expulsé de chez Prada. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/645...f5194d8189.jpg


Qu'elle zone les épaules ?
Sinon c'est pas le torse qui te manque ?

----------


## Phazon

Des ptites images de mon Rôdeur Sylvari découvrant le monde ! C'est qu'un bébé hein, faut pas l'oublier !







Et vlà la révélation ! Ce n'est pas l'Arbre Clair qui l'a mit au monde mais un bien un générateur de plantes vertes fabriqué par de sournois Asuras  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## sparouw

La montagne, ça vous gagne!




Les manants veulent rentrer festoyer dans le fort... que neni.




Le genre de moineau qui attire les foules  ::ninja:: 




Lui, je crois qu'il nous en veut

----------


## moot

Même pas peur !


(je voulais me mettre à côté pour montrer la différence de taille, mais le recul de la cam' étant trop faible, on ne voyait que ses genoux...)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::O:

----------


## Alchimist

> Qu'elle zone les épaules ?


Mont Maelstrom, un marchand de karma qui se trouve vers l’ouest.




> Sinon c'est pas le torse qui te manque ?


On dirait que c’est la bonne. Tu l’as eu où ?

Pour ne pas être en hs :

----------


## Malakit

Pas encore de screens/videos de la meute de boucs, moa et autres volatiles leadé par un chacalope?

Ca faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas autant marré devant l'ecran!

----------


## Maderone

Bon désolé pour l'angle, mais soit la caméra était dans le dolyak, soit dans le buisson... Mais dat Norn  ::O: . Petite jupette, ventre rond à l'air, rose bonbon, carrure d'ours : Qui dit mieux ?





Et sinon petit screen du pano. Impressionnant, faudrait vraiment qu'on aille sur champs éternel, un jour, pour voir ce que ça fait  ::wub::

----------


## Darkfun



----------


## Darkfun

:tired:  j'ai mal aux yeux

----------


## Pix402

j'attends bien sagement avec mes autres camarades que le dragon pop. (l'ours est impatient qu'il arrive)


Le voilà! J'me prépare et j'y vais!


Il a quand même une putain de classe!

----------


## Tomaka17

Un jumping puzzle bien stressant comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, surtout que les 2/3 dernières plateformes sont vraiment loin l'une de l'autre

----------


## Maderone

> Compléter un puzzle de saut (très sympathique d'ailleurs) à l'arche du lion permet d'accéder à un vendeur de karma vendant, pour 9800 points, des armes de niveau 40 au skin unique, sur un thème pirate.
> 
> Mon arc court, à l'apparence de figure de proue de navire :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b7f4923...5f12e75083.jpg


Je viens d'aller voir le vendeur, je n'avais pas pensé à faire un aperçu des armes. Et autant les autres armes ont un skin plutôt moyen, autant l'arc est vraiment vraiment cool. Je vais pouvoir utiliser mes pierres de transmutations, merci de m'avoir fait découvrir ça  ::wub::

----------


## Alchimist

J’ai du chercher dans le fin fond des Cimefroides, mais je l’ai trouvé.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je viens d'aller voir le vendeur, je n'avais pas pensé à faire un aperçu des armes. Et autant les autres armes ont un skin plutôt moyen, autant l'arc est vraiment vraiment cool. Je vais pouvoir utiliser mes pierres de transmutations, merci de m'avoir fait découvrir ça


 Comment on fait pour voir l'aperçu?

----------


## Drayke

> Comment on fait pour voir l'aperçu?


Clic droit sur l'objet dans la fenêtre du vendeur -> Aperçu

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci l'ami  ::):

----------


## Atilili

Vous avez devant vous le prochain Khan-ur, tenez-le vous pour dit !
gw022.jpg

----------


## Hem

Mais mais... faut que j'arrete de reroll!!! Elles sont géniales les zones hl.

----------


## Maderone

A l'ordre des soupirs, pas question d'arrêter l'entrainement ninja pour manger. Equilibre et harmonie !

----------


## Drayke

::trollface::

----------


## Flipmode

Olécon.

"_Les japonaises c'est cool quand même_"

----------


## silence

> Olécon.
> 
> "_Les japonaises c'est cool quand même_"


 ::O:  ::o:  ::XD::

----------


## La Mimolette

Un boeuf.



Ca en impose.


Un petit côté Toscane...

----------


## CrocodiX

C'est mon pet  :B):

----------


## Godmichou

Dites vous savez si il y a un moyen de masquer le perso comme pour l'interface dans le but de prendre de VRAI panoramas sans gros zoom sur une tête (ou pire  ::o: ) ?

----------


## Pix402

> Dites vous savez si il y a un moyen de masquer le perso comme pour l'interface dans le but de prendre de VRAI panoramas sans gros zoom sur une tête (ou pire ) ?


Pas moyen. C'est d'ailleurs le truc qui manque à GW2, une vue à la première personne !

----------


## Phazon

Ce jeu est simplement bô.

----------


## Yeuss

Manquait juste le verre de jaune.

----------


## Say hello

WTF :



 :tired:

----------


## olih

Ou comment encourager un canard pendant sa quête personnelle.
1) Encourager (donne de la puissance)
2) Huer l'ennemi (vulnérabilité)
3) Jeter une bouteille d'eau fraiche à ton allié (regen)
4) Jeter des détritus sur l’ennemi (désorientation)
5) Jeter des objets aléatoires par terre pour aider l'allié  :tired: 

Et je pensais combattre à ses cotés  :tired: .

----------


## Hem

> WTF :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/8/7/c7e36f4a00f32...60e623a1tt.jpg


On a retirer la maison mais pas les meubles.

----------


## Flipmode

> WTF :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/8/7/c7e36f4a00f32...60e623a1tt.jpg

----------


## Say hello

> http://www.quizz.biz/uploads/quizz/318658/4_m1v9l.jpg


Surement un coup d'un mesmer.  :tired:

----------


## BND11

> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/444/gw030po.jpg


Quel EPIC fail... ce fut un grand moment dans notre contre attaque contre les Nug.... oupas ^^

----------


## Drayke

> Quel EPIC fail... ce fut un grand moment dans notre contre attaque contre les Nug.... oupas ^^


Je sais qu'on avait dit qu'on le mentionnerait pas, mais il fallait.  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, vous aussi, viendez danser sur Désolation avec CPC.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

J'ai aussi croisé notre ami. J'aime bien son style.


"J'ai beaucoup d'expérience en sauts."


Event Kol.


Notre Golem d'assaut défonce tout.

----------


## Deusmars

> WTF :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/8/7/c7e36f4a00f32...60e623a1tt.jpg


J'ai retrouvé le propriétaire de la chaise....  :nawak:

----------


## Flipmode

> J'ai retrouvé le propriétaire de la chaise.... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/778...84d3856abd.jpg


 ::XD::

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai retrouvé le propriétaire de la chaise.... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/778...84d3856abd.jpg


Pique moi mes scènes, je te dirais rien  :tired:  

 ::):

----------


## Aghora

Petite question : les screens vous les faites avec un logiciel tiers ? Non parce que la qualité des jpeg sortis par le jeu est un peu naze je trouve.

----------


## Kayato

Pendant le 2eme week end beta il y avait une fonction capture d'écran hd, j'espère qu'ils nous la remettront par la suite.

----------


## Skiant

> Pendant le 2eme week end beta il y avait une fonction capture d'écran hd, j'espère qu'ils nous la remettront par la suite.


C'est plus accessible ce truc? J'ai pas retenté mais j'avais fait des screens en taille gigantesque...

----------


## Kayato

Ca a été supprimé de la liste des commandes pour le 3ème WBE et depuis plus de nouvelles  ::(:

----------


## mrFish

> C'est plus accessible ce truc? J'ai pas retenté mais j'avais fait des screens en taille gigantesque...


Ouai ça faisait des screenshots en ubersampling c'était chouette, par contre ça figeais le jeu le temps de générer le screen :x

----------


## Drayke

> Ouai ça faisait des screenshots en ubersampling c'était chouette, par contre ça figeais le jeu le temps de générer le screen :x


Je parie que ça faisait crasher les configs de prolo et que c'est pour ça qu'on n'y a plus droit  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ouai ça faisait des screenshots en ubersampling c'était chouette, par contre ça figeais le jeu le temps de générer le screen :x


Avec mon ancien PC, un screen ça faisait un micro-freeze de quelques miliseconde. Avec un SSD, ça le fait plus, donc je prends 5 screens avant de m'en apercevoir  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

La fonction de screenshots en bonne qualité existe toujours, c'est juste qu'elle fonctionne désormais comme pour le premier GW.

Faites bouton droit sur votre raccourci pour lancer le jeu ---> Propriétés ---> A la ligne "cible", faut rajouter  -BMP  au bout de la ligne (après la guillemet avec un espace devant le tiret)

Ca donne un truc du style : *"C:\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -BMP*

Et là vous aurez des screens en BMP de 5 - 6 Mo d'excellente qualité

----------


## mrFish

Ouaip ça c'est pour avoir les sceenshots sans la compression JPG, mais y'avait durant la beta une option pour faire des screenshots dans une résolution plus élevé que l'actuelle, genre du 8000x6000.

----------


## Aghora

Bug assez rigolo, mon perso bloqué dans une action. Une sacrée crampe en fait.





Le problème c'est qu'en marchant, ça me donne un drôle d'air





(et au passage, ce naab de Telo qui découvre qu'on peut stocker les matériaux d'artisanat)

----------


## Drayke



----------


## trex

"Ho ben je crois j'ai raté mon lit"

----------


## GudulePremier

Souvenir d'une sortie entre canard ce soir :


Dans le désordre : Amoilesmobs/Feydh/Thorkel/Hadaly/Maok

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Personne a pris de screen de notre raid épique à 8 golems de ce soir en RvR?  ::o:

----------


## ZeFeKa

La technique pêche, mais la direction artistique est là !

----------


## Kayato

> La fonction de screenshots en bonne qualité existe toujours, c'est juste qu'elle fonctionne désormais comme pour le premier GW.
> 
> Faites bouton droit sur votre raccourci pour lancer le jeu ---> Propriétés ---> A la ligne "cible", faut rajouter  -BMP  au bout de la ligne (après la guillemet avec un espace devant le tiret)
> 
> Ca donne un truc du style : *"C:\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -BMP*
> 
> Et là vous aurez des screens en BMP de 5 - 6 Mo d'excellente qualité


Vais tester ca, merci  :;):

----------


## Télo

> Bug assez rigolo, mon perso bloqué dans une action. Une sacrée crampe en fait.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/065...03bd16e7c1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ffa...06d82e7b91.jpg
> 
> Le problème c'est qu'en marchant, ça me donne un drôle d'air
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e95...b622364b70.jpg
> ...


Traitre.

----------


## Aghora

Ok. Rends moi mon fusil.

----------


## Xolo

> Bug assez rigolo, mon perso bloqué dans une action. Une sacrée crampe en fait.


Zepo a eu la même :




 ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

> Zepo a eu la même :

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepo a eu la même :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0af...2f77890d1c.jpg


Je vois que ça balance  :tired:

----------


## Xolo

> Je vois que ça balance


Je me suis senti obligé de balance un exploit bug aussi immonde que celui là, c'est tout !

 ::ninja::

----------


## kennyo

Les voix VF des PNJs est juste... "Attention ! Il va larguer quelque chose !" et le dragon lâche d'énormes flaques vertes de son cul...  :^_^:

----------


## Flibustache

J'en parlais hier en pensant que c'était un mob qui faisait le bruit mais non, ce sont les panthère des rodeurs qui font le bruit de grumly. Belle référence ou faibles moyens pour les bruiteurs ?

----------


## Aghora

C'est aussi le bruit des zombies de Half-Life 2.

----------


## Raymonde

C'est plutôt que les banques de sons sont toutes les mêmes depuis 60 ans ^^

Le même bruit de couteau qui rentre dans la chair, ou le bruit de rechargement d'un flingue, je les ai entendu des milliers de fois je pense (que ce soit dans des films, des vidéos, des jeux, etc)  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ou les rires enregistrés, où t'entends rire des gens qui sont morts  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Du coup à chaque fois que je tuais une panthère, ça m'a rappelé mes souvenirs de vacances à Ravenholm et ses nombreuses scies circulaires.

----------


## Say hello

Personne n'a trouvé le cri Wilhelm dans le jeu encore ?  ::ninja::

----------


## moot

Guild Wars 2 le jeu qui aime pas les lapins.

----------


## Albi33

Petit screen de mon perso: Melawen Portechance.

----------


## Metalink

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/951...d4996939ac.jpg
> Guild Wars 2 le jeu qui aime pas les lapins.


Ya un succès comme ça, faire 300000 de dégâts en un coup  :;): 
Bah perso, j'ai réussis transformé en ours, conte un pauvre lapin, il à pris 430000 sur la tête  :Cigare:

----------


## moot

J'ai du avoir un succès comme ça mais moins que 30k. Ça devait chercher dans les 10k plutôt. Et en plus, les lapins et assimilés, comptent pour le succès quotidien de variation de victimes. (Là sur un lapin je fais 1089 xp - j'aurais p'tet du expliquer le screen... désolé)
Depuis je les massacre à la chaîne par pur réflexe.

----------


## Metalink

Ah ouais, j'avais pas vu pour le coup de l'xp !
Par contre je pense que ce lapin là devait être depuis un moment sur la map, puisque les mobs accumulent de l'xp au fur et à mesure de leur survie si je dis pas de bêtise (le fameux "bonus" xp quand on tue un mob)  ::): 
Parce que sinon, 1000 d'xp level 40, mon reroll va farmer les lapins pour arriver 80 :D

----------


## moot

Pardon, j'me suis mal exprimé, le lapin est ma dernière victime du succès "variétés des victimes" quotidien , c'est sur lui que je fais les 1k xp du succès.
Le massacre c'est pour essayer de faire le gros dégâts et choper les succès de dégâts en un coup, mais je dépasse jamais 10k. 

C'qui m'a pris de poster à 4h du mat' aussi...

(ps les lapins comptent aussi dans le succès "victimes quotidiennes")

----------


## Shei

Hop !

----------


## n0ra

Coucou, moi c'est Smouzy  ::):

----------


## Raymonde

Coucou smouzy, moi c'est Kham le rouge, histoire de faire une jeu de mot bien pourri



Ici avec ma collègue Cutière, nous venons d'intégrer la guilde (qui a un magnifique tabard *GRENOUILLE*, au demeurant  ::P: ) :

----------


## benzouille90

> Coucou, moi c'est Smouzy


Joli la coiffe !

----------


## akroo

Un petit suicide collectif de CPC déçus par le boss final :

----------


## Myron

> Pardon, j'me suis mal exprimé, le lapin est ma dernière victime du succès "variétés des victimes" quotidien , c'est sur lui que je fais les 1k xp du succès.
> Le massacre c'est pour essayer de faire le gros dégâts et choper les succès de dégâts en un coup, mais je dépasse jamais 10k. 
> 
> C'qui m'a pris de poster à 4h du mat' aussi...
> 
> (ps les lapins comptent aussi dans le succès "victimes quotidiennes")


Je te conseille un bon coup de baliste sur un lapin en WvW.  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

Sinon les pires pseudo rencontré ? Je suis sur qu'on peut trouver de belles choses !

----------


## Anita Spade

*Au sommaire ce soir, de la poésie, des paysages bucoliques, d'autres un peu moins, une vue sous-marine, du Throne Jacking, la pollution des nappes phréatiques et un Moa qui s'incruste pendant la gym.*

     
Et en extra bonus, une image exclusive du charr rose de la guilde, le courageux (et très rose) Flibustache.

----------


## Elidjah

> Sinon les pires pseudo rencontré ? Je suis sur qu'on peut trouver de belles choses !


J'avais croisé un Michel Chaardoux, pendant la béta.

----------


## Aghora

Un Ziad Takkieddine une fois.

----------


## trex

J'aime beaucoup les paysage de cette zone (Chutes de la canopée, un peu Fyord sur les bords) :

----------


## moot

> Je te conseille un bon coup de baliste sur un lapin en WvW.


 ::lol::

----------


## Troma

Je vous présente Troma !

----------


## dang

Magnifique tous ces screens, et Troma ton armure est superbe ca me dit que moi aussi je veux ce genre de skin mais je manque de temps de jeu pour avoir tout ca  ::'(:

----------


## Moui

Quel beau personnage Troma !
Juste une question, je veux le même bouclier (enfin le même skin) car il fait un peu scutum-thureos ( bouclier antique) et qu'il collerait donc très bien avec mon perso : c'est bien en foutant 4 boucliers rares dans la forge mystique qu'on l'a ?

----------


## Flipmode

J'avoue la troma il a de la gueule ton perso  ::o: 
Le bouclier est tout cassé ?!

D'autre perso aussi joli ?

----------


## Skiant

Ha ha Troma, je t'ai croisé hier soir au Promontoire, je t'ai trouvé beau comme un camion.

Perso, je montrerai ma Nécro quand j'aurai terminé de la leveller/stuffer, pour le moment c'est un peu le bordel (au propre comme au figuré vu les armures légères haut level).

----------


## Alchimist

Hey !



Quelqu’un reconnait ce visage, parce que je le trouve sympa, mais impossible de trouver quelque chose qui ressemble dans la création de personnage (Humain) ? Soit le masque m’empêche de le distinguer, soit la personne, qui n’a pas répondu à mon message (entrée donjon = afk), a bien modifié le visage de base.

----------


## olih

Petits pas de dance synchro en pleine exploration des catacombes d'Ascalon.


Spoiler Alert! 


Ça  rend mieux en mouvement  :tired: .

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Je vous présente Troma !
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...54770853_n.jpg


 Cette classe  ::O: 
Quel set ?

Et sinon, moins classe :

----------


## Amoilesmobs

@Troma: C'est beau ! T'utilises quoi en switch d'armes ? La barre de faire ?

----------


## Kami93

Petites pics de mon élementalistes,j'ai découvert le PvP ce soir, jamais pu entré auparavant, c'est rigolo même si là c'était plus "Benny Hill" à cette heure ci.






 "katon Jutsu"

----------


## Troma

Hey,

Alors c'est du custom entre du cultural human T2 lourd, de la transmut stone, du Melandru Karma de la région d'Orr, et les armes supérieures de l'Aile (Bouclier de l'aile par ex)
en switch j'utilise la Kymsgarde, parfois le marteau 2h. La teinture c'est de l'Or Blanc. Le bouclier n'est pas cassé, c'est l'égide de Gardien posée dessus, c'est temporaire. 

Moui : oui mais faut proc le bon item ! c'est de la chance

Chaque détail est important, pour ça que j'ai voulu un perso unique et qui reflète ma façon de voir la classe. Je ne voulais pas un clone, je n'aime pas les clones

----------


## Flipmode

> Cette classe 
> Quel set ?
> 
> Et sinon, moins classe :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/564...cba0e230cb.jpg



"Pas classe mais alors pas classe du tout"

Troma ton avatar CPC c'est le même en full argenté ? encore plus classe !

----------


## Troma

Ouaip, c'était le début (avant que je réutilise la skin sur mon stuff exotique 80 avec transmut stone)

c'est du Teinture Céleste

----------


## Flipmode

C'est plus beau en argent c'est clure  :tired:

----------


## Troma

Ouais mais quand je le remet argent, ça colle plus avec mes weapons !

----------


## Zepolak

J'aime beaucoup les deux perso, celui de Troma & Kami.

Du coup, je vais éviter de montrer Ronald vu que je ne me suis pas intéressé du tout aux skins. 

Une chose est sûr, Ronald n'est pas un clone  ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

Pour ma défense, personne l'avait encore faite.

----------


## Aldrasha

Huhuhu, merci, j'ai bien ri :D

Moi non plus je ne vous montre pas mon Elem, de toutes façons tous les canards en rvr s'entendent à dire qu'elle n'est pas assez couverte.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui, Aldrasha se ballade à poil. C'est quand même étonnant vu que, je me permets de le rappeler, c'est notre seul nana en RvR. Je m'attendais à un truc plus habillé  ::trollface:: 
Non pas que ça me dérange...  ::trollface:: 

(J'aime la signature d'Aghora même si c'est charte-bordeline  ::):  )

----------


## Flipmode

Des nana en RvR, y en a pleins ok, mais ...

----------


## Aldrasha

Je ne suis pas à poil ! 
J'aime pas les grosses armures qui donnent l'effet boîte de conserve sur les perso féminins.
C'est pour ça que je joue rarement dans les classes à armure lourde.

Après j'ai du être trauma (Troma ?) par certains films où les sorcières/magiciennes sont souvent habillées light (sauf celle dans Blanche-Neige)

Mais la skin n'est jamais définitive chez moi, ça change en fonction des saisons, des soldes .... ::P:

----------


## Aghora

> (J'aime la signature d'Aghora même si c'est charte-bordeline  )


Non mais il a raison de poser la question : moi par exemple, je trouve Civ 4 bien mieux que le 5.

----------


## Raymonde

Celui de Troma est beau, même si les petites ailettes de métal ça fait un peu trop armure d'apparat.

----------


## Elidjah

Ca discute chiffons et couleurs ici ?

----------


## Troma

Maj avec Céleste + legs plus.. adaptées. Et un autre torse  ::):

----------


## pikkpi

Bogoss

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
A GW2 on mets un maillot de bain avant de plonger, il est raffiné ce jeu.

----------


## Raymonde

Ya vraiment moyen de faire des skins ... spéciales, en jouant avec les couleurs  :WTF:  :

----------


## Arkane Derian

Allez, puisque je viens d'atteindre le niveau 80 et le 400 en fabriquant d'armure avec ma gardienne, je fête ça par un screen aussi :

----------


## Woo

Je vous présente ma petite élem avec un joli torse pvp ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Catacombes d'Ascalon :



Il ne vous dit rien ?

----------


## dang

> Catacombes d'Ascalon :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2fcde2d...96fb4a3176.jpg
> 
> Il ne vous dit rien ?
> 
> http://www.kaamelott.tv/upload/loth.jpg


Aaah oui bien vu  :;):  Sympa.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Je vous présente ma petite élem avec un joli torse pvp ^^
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img26/9426/monlmentaliste.jpg


Ha ! Alors ! Y a pas que moi qui est à moitiée à poil !
C'est l'Elem qui veut ça :D

(très joli haut au passage, je vais aller mater le stuff pvp si ça continue)

----------


## Godmichou

> Ca discute chiffons et couleurs ici ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1d...bb81de669c.jpg


C'est pas uns des punks de Ken le survivant ?  :^_^:

----------


## Madvince

> Ca discute chiffons et couleurs ici ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1d...bb81de669c.jpg


C'est quel set ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Phazon

Je profite de la maintenance pour vous montrer mon ptit gardien asura du lvl 1 au lvl 40. Il est tout naïf et innocent  ::P:

----------


## Flibustache

Vu que ça parle pas mal de mode et tendances armures collections 2012 ici, auriez vous un lien vers le catalogue photo A.net de la collection ? Je ne sais pas où chercher ma future armure de gardien.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Vu que ça parle pas mal de mode et tendances armures collections 2012 ici, auriez vous un lien vers le catalogue photo A.net de la collection ? Je ne sais pas où chercher ma future armure de gardien.


http://dulfy.net/2012/08/09/gw2-pvp-armor-collection/

----------


## Flibustache

> http://dulfy.net/2012/08/09/gw2-pvp-armor-collection/


Merci Arkane  :;):

----------


## Madvince

Il n'y a pas les craftables dans ce lien ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://dulfy.net/2012/08/09/gw2-pvp-armor-collection/


 Mais c'est génial ça  ::o: 

Merci Arkane !

----------


## Skiant

Vous savez qu'il y a aussi un topic dédié au craft, dans lequel on parle entre autres des crafts d'armure et de leurs skins ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Elidjah

Tout cela manque de capes quand même.

----------


## Amoilesmobs



----------


## Maximelene

Ce skill Paint !  ::o:

----------


## Madvince

- Tu lis quoi toi ?
- Oh moi... CrapaudPC

----------


## Anita Spade

> Je ne sais pas où chercher ma future armure de gardien.


Je pense pouvoir affirmer sans trop m'avancer qu'elle sera rose...

----------


## Moui

Spoiler Alert! 






 :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KvScC.jpg


Mon dieu c'est où? Je veux savoir où c'est?? DIT MOI OU C'EST???

----------


## Koops

Mon Asura à moi:

----------


## trex

> Mon dieu c'est où? Je veux savoir où c'est?? DIT MOI OU C'EST???


Mont malëstrom je crois ou une carte a coté.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est le Mont Maelstrom en effet, pas loin de l'entrée de la map quand on vient de chez les humains. C'est un event juste à côté d'une zone remarquable (une grotte bourrée ras la gueule de champions).
D'ailleurs cet event est sympa pour farmer un petit peu : très simple, très rapide, repop assez vite. Mais on peut pas le faire plus de deux fois parce que els objets à récupérer ne repopent pas vite, eux.

----------


## Zepolak

(Je crois lors d'un patchnote, ils ont rendu les gains des events dynamiques exponentiellement décroissants si on "farm" à la suite les mêmes)

----------


## Vaaahn

Merci bien capitaine tue vache pour ces informations on ne peut plus précises  :;): 
Me reste plus qu'a arrêter de squatter le 3W et de continuer le PvE!

----------


## Flipmode

C'est une impression ou ya que les asuras qui ont la classe même avec des armures de merde ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Alexandra Duet. Mon point de compétence préféré.









Sinon, dans les dernières zones, attention à vos fesses si vous croisez 

Spoiler Alert! 


un oeil

 dans un couloir. Il pique.

----------


## trex

Sindragosa !

A non c'est "la griffe de Jormag".

Le(s) très joli(s) vaisseau(x) iceberg flottant Kodan :


Sinon dans le coté plus fun,

Le mouton qui vole :


Mais mais on ne me voilerais pas quelque chose ? (un indice dans l'image) :


Ha j'ai compris c'était de la magie !
Attention, CONCENTRATION :


Et, APPARITION :

----------


## Yeuss

J'ai retrouvé ça dans mes screens, je fais donc dans la nostalgie avec cet emblème:

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'ai retrouvé ça dans mes screens, je fais donc dans la nostalgie avec cet emblème:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8aab...4333bf8bdb.jpg


 ::cry::

----------


## Skiant

Ayé j'ai ding 80 et j'ai crafté/transmuté une armure au look pas trop putassier.

----------


## Metalink

Sympa le skin ! Les couleurs font nécro de base, mais c'est vraiment classe, la mienne risque de finir dans un truc similaire  :;):

----------


## Skiant

Les couleurs c'est Abysses (droppée dans mes premiers jours de jeu  :Cigare: ) et vert vif.
J'ai plein d'autres couleurs avec lesquelles faire le kéké selon mon bon vouloir, de toute  ::lol::

----------


## Myron

Ouais on est des malades nous on change 4 fois de teintures pendant un event hein Skiant  ::P: 

Tu as mis les bottes ponpon?  ::trollface::

----------


## Bino

Jme balladais sur le mumble l'oreille ouverte à l'inconnu ...  et ...  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Anhedonie

> (Je crois lors d'un patchnote, ils ont rendu les gains des events dynamiques exponentiellement décroissants si on "farm" à la suite les mêmes)


J'ai remarqué ça aussi aujourd'hui. J'ai pensé que c'était un bug, j'ai fermé le jeu, j'ai relancé, et je reprenais du 370 par events au lieu de 74 ou 12.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Jme balladais sur le mumble l'oreille ouverte à l'inconnu ...  et ... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d67...19c68d00d0.jpg


Joli ! Marrant d'avoir les réactions des citoyens de Vizunah !

Quelques screens. La guilde palmée s'échauffe en attendant le reset. 
clic






J'ai pas pu rester  :Emo:  Mais c'était totalement loufoque.   ::lol::

----------


## Xan

Hâte de voir les vidéos tournée à l'occasion  ::): 

2h30 d'attente nawak avant le reset du McM c'était très sympa! Bon par contre, j'ai du quitter le 3W zu bout de 5 minutes à cause d'un bug bizarre, incapable de voir le moindre point de tp sur la map, (ils étaient bien validés en 'vus' 6/6) et lorsque Kayato me l'a link le lien ne donnait rien.
Une fois mort derrière un bus rouge, j'ai du capituler et laisser ma place.
Je n'ai fait qu'effleurer le coté épique de ce mode de jeu, mais le coté Canardesque de l'attente valait le coup!

----------


## Caf

Ou sont les vidéos !!

----------


## kennyo

> Ou sont les vidéos !!


Faut demander à Millenium TV [mtv].

----------


## trex

Honnêtement si vous voulez troller un maximum attendez que le shoutcaster de la Mtv stream en WvW (entre 9h30 et 12h30 le stream) repérez où il est et viendez en masse dans vos tenues affriolante !

----------


## Flipmode

> Honnêtement si vous voulez troller un maximum attendez que le shoutcaster de la Mtv stream en WvW (entre 9h30 et 12h30 le stream) repérez où il est et viendez en masse dans vos tenues affriolante !


This.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::w00t:: 
Rooooh
 :Bave: 

Sinon on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'un nug essaie encore de nous piquer l'orbe. 




Ah ben nan, fausse alerte.  :<_<:  Humour un peu gras je l'admets.

Sinon je viens de tomber sur ça :  ::O:

----------


## the_wamburger

Sympa la vid'.

Ceci dit ça fait très peu de vidéos de pvp pour GW2, moi qui voulais me faire une idée...  :Emo:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

WvWvW. 








 ::P: h34r:

----------


## the_wamburger

Sympa le skill de tp... c'est propre à une classe en particulier ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Envouteur.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mesmer Portal. C'est noté dans le titre.

----------


## Marty

> Sinon je viens de tomber sur ça : 
> 
> vidéo voleur


Je ne connais pas bien le voleur mais c'est moi ou il lance son élite pendant le rechargement ?
C'est particulièrement bizarre sur la première partie de la vidéo.

Edit : Ah, ca doit être le skill sur "F1" en fait, je viens de voir.

----------


## Say hello

> Je ne connais pas bien le voleur mais c'est moi ou il lance son élite pendant le rechargement ?
> C'est particulièrement bizarre sur la première partie de la vidéo.
> 
> Edit : Ah, ca doit être le skill sur "F1" en fait, je viens de voir.


Ouai c'est le skill aléatoire du F1.
Enfin il a de la moule pour le claquer autant, c'est un des meilleurs skill du F1.

----------


## Cepheus

> Ouai c'est le skill aléatoire du F1.
> Enfin il a de la moule pour le claquer autant, c'est un des meilleurs skill du F1.


 Il suffit de voler un guerrier pour l'avoir.

----------


## Maderone

J'aime bien l'utilisation du tp mesmer, faudrait le tenter la prochaine fois qu'on tient les ruines, mais vu qu'on est en défense c'est pas pour tout de suite. Après ils se contentent de refaire la technique 4 ou 5 fois, c'est dommage. Je pense qu'on peut trouver encore pleins de chose à faire. 
Par contre je vois pas l'intérêt des deux autres vidéos. La deuxième présente les armes de sièges, mouais bon... Et la troisième, j'ai juste rien compris.

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Ouai pour le portail y'a pas mal d'autres utilisations possibles en RvR: si on attaque un fort mais qu'on sent qu'on va se faire wipe, on planque un mesmer, on attend un petit quart d'heure que ça se calme, et le mesmer monte sur la muraille, claque un tp, descend de la muraille claque un tp et bim tout le monde dans le fort, pas besoin de péter la porte. Idem pour une défense de fort d'ailleurs.

Ensuite en défense de fort: sur les remparts on pose un tp, le mesmer saute en fufu, va derrière les attaquants, pose sa sortie de tp, et c'est carnage!

Mais c'est vachement connu l'utilisation du tp mesmer, ça se fait depuis la BETA. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai arrêté de jouer mon guerrier pour monter un envout!

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Par contre je vois pas l'intérêt des deux autres vidéos. La deuxième présente les armes de sièges, mouais bon... Et la troisième, j'ai juste rien compris.


Hum. Non mais ce sont des vidéos de situations diverses pour montrer un peu à quoi ça ressemble aux canards. On est pas tous sur GW2, encore moins depuis la beta. 
Y en a un paquet qui passent par ici pour se renseigner, par curiosité. Et des vids de RvR y en a pas beaucoup ici. La dernière m'amuse s'tout.
Alors ouais, on peut leur dire d'aller voir ailleurs, sur le tube par exemple. Ou s'abstenir de poster des vidéos "sans intérêt".
En attendant nos propres vidéos.

----------


## Maderone

Nan nan je critiquais pas ! Mais vu que c'est le topic du fnu, je m'attendais à voir un truc différent, dans la ligné du tp mesmer. Pas genre une liste des armes ou ce qu'on peut voir en RvR. C'est pour ça, je comprenais pas ce que c'était censé montrer. Et comme t'as pas mis de commentaire sur les vidéos que tu postais (genre "une vidéo sur la présentation des armes"), je m'attendais à un truc quoi. Comme des astuces avec les armes ou des strat spéciales en RvR.

----------


## kennyo

C'est qui le second traître avec Banjo ? (2 [CPC] en face)

----------


## Say hello

> Il suffit de voler un guerrier pour l'avoir.


Haaaaaan, je viens de comprendre le fonctionnement du skill.  ::o:

----------


## mimifak1

> C'est qui le second traître avec Banjo ? (2 [CPC] en face)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/643c8c1...7f8581929a.jpg


Tu veux parler du pet ? (lointaines cimefroides bête)

----------


## kennyo

Justement, c'était pas celui de l'elem.

----------


## Say hello

On peut pas trier l'affichage du registre de guilde par le nom de serveur ?
Ça résoudrait ta question.

----------


## Madvince

Ca lui fait une drôle de gueule à ton Chaar guerrier dans cette position sur le screen ( avec le bouclier qui plane au dessus  :haha: )

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Nan nan je critiquais pas ! Mais vu que c'est le topic du fnu, je m'attendais à voir un truc différent, dans la ligné du tp mesmer. Pas genre une liste des armes ou ce qu'on peut voir en RvR. C'est pour ça, je comprenais pas ce que c'était censé montrer. Et comme t'as pas mis de commentaire sur les vidéos que tu postais (genre "une vidéo sur la présentation des armes"), je m'attendais à un truc quoi. Comme des astuces avec les armes ou des strat spéciales en RvR.


Oui c'est ma faute j'aurai du mettre un commentaire sur celle des sièges, disont que j'avais envie de mettre 1 vidéo plus générique sur les possibilités en rvr. (ou pas) :<_<:  

Mais c'est vrai que les vidéos pour le fnu font tout aussi bien l'affaire pour donner l'envie aux canards de nous rejoindre dans la mêlée. Bisou. ::):

----------


## kennyo

> Ca lui fait une drôle de gueule à ton Chaar guerrier dans cette position sur le screen ( avec le bouclier qui plane au dessus )


J'le porte à la Link, le mec de kokiri.

----------


## Julien4444

Certains décors sont vraiment bluffants

----------


## Evene

Mon perso qu'il n'est bo !

----------


## Zepolak

Sur les trois screens, y en a 2 de faces avec vue plongeante...  ::trollface::

----------


## Shura80

> Sur les trois screens, y en a 2 de faces avec vue plongeante...


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait aussi  ::P:

----------


## Shei

A quand des screens pareil avec des madame Charr ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

HAHA !  :haha: 
Vous voyez que j'y suis pour rien et que c'est le stuff de l'élém qui fait qu'on se trimballe à poual !

----------


## Tynril

Boobs  :Bave:

----------


## Skiant

> HAHA ! 
> Vous voyez que j'y suis pour rien et que c'est le stuff de l'élém qui fait qu'on se trimballe à poual !


Y'a tout à fait moyen d'être décente en stuff light, 'faut juste bien choisir la skin et/ou transmuter.

----------


## Evene

Ah et si on a transmuté pour avoir ce résultat c'est grave docteur ?  ::P:

----------


## Marty

Mon perso  ::ninja::  :



Non en fait, c'est un petit bug dans la prévisualisation je pense.

Et sinon, 3 canards ayant bravé et triomphé des dangers de la Tombe du temple de la flamme...sympa ce mini donjon énigme. Mais j'en ai chié pour trouver celle de la grande pièce.



Merci à eux !

----------


## Skiant

> Ah et si on a transmuté pour avoir ce résultat c'est grave docteur ?


Bah disons que ça en dit long sur ta vie sexuelle, ou plutôt sur son absence.  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

> Y'a tout à fait moyen d'être décente en stuff light,...


Qui te dit que j'ai envie d'être décente ? (de lit  ::P: )

----------


## Myron

Déjà qu'elle s’entraîne en WvW en position descente de lit...  ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Qui te dit que j'ai envie d'être décente ? (de lit )


Prochaine fois, on t'envoie faire l'espionne sur le TS ennemi, tu pourras les déranger avec ta voix d'hôtesse de l'ai... de terre.

----------


## Maximelene

> Mon perso qu'il n'est bo !
> 
> http://www.giwi.fr/gw371.jpg
> 
> http://www.giwi.fr/gw429.jpg
> 
> http://www.giwi.fr/gw430.jpg


*reroll light*

C'est quoi cette armure ? Sérieusement, je veux un perso habillé comme ça !

----------


## Evene

> Bah disons que ça en dit long sur ta vie sexuelle, ou plutôt sur son absence.


Ou que j'aime faire un avatar qui ressemble à ma copine, pour penser aux bons moments : owned :

----------


## Say hello

Dans ce cas c'est pas "sur" Guild Wars 2 que tu devrais être.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Dans ce cas c'est pas "sur" Guild Wars 2 que tu devrais être.


Ouch !!  ::trollface::

----------


## Elma

> *reroll light*
> 
> C'est quoi cette armure ? Sérieusement, je veux un perso habillé comme ça !


Ah marrant, moi c'est exactement le genre de style de l'elem, qui m'a rebuté de la classe. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu japonais avec des Lolitas... Beurk.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, je vais devoir monter mon élémentaliste pour vous montrer à tous qu'on peut s'habiller classe !

----------


## Skiant

> Ah marrant, moi c'est exactement le genre de style de l'elem, qui m'a rebuté de la classe. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu japonais avec des Lolitas... Beurk.


Encore une fois, y'a moyen d'être tout à fait décente en armure Light, si on fait preuve de bon goût.
Regardez la nécro de Myron ou la mienne, par exemple, même classe d'armure, et beaucoup moins de chair exposée.

----------


## olih

♪ Voici le Ranger du Chaos, le pourfendeur des sept poulets [...] ♪



Spoiler Alert! 


Ces poules sont quasi intuable.

----------


## Evene

> Dans ce cas c'est pas "sur" Guild Wars 2 que tu devrais être.


Bof. L'un n'empêche pas l'autre?

----------


## Fredk

> *reroll light*
> 
> C'est quoi cette armure ? Sérieusement, je veux un perso habillé comme ça !


C'est pas l'armure PvP armaggedon ?  Qui serait aussi l'armure exotic 80 (au temple d'Orr il semblerait) ?

EDIT: infos

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est pas l'armure PvP armaggedon ?  Qui serait aussi l'armure exotic 80 (au temple d'Orr il semblerait) ?


Je suis allé voir, et à vue de nez c'est bien ça. On notera que c'est la longueur des ailes qui s'adapte à la taille de la poitrine, et pas l'armure entière. Et que le personne d'Erendis a de sacrés ailes.

----------


## Skiant



----------


## Fredk

> Je suis allé voir, et à vue de nez c'est bien ça. On notera que c'est la longueur des ailes qui s'adapte à la taille de la poitrine, et pas l'armure entière. Et que le personne d'Erendis a de sacrés ailes.


Je m'adapte très bien aussi...

----------


## olih

Ma petite Nécro sylvari en full exotique crafté.

----------


## Say hello

> Bof. L'un n'empêche pas l'autre?


En tout cas la tournure de ta phrase laisse à penser que c'est pas d'actualité :




> pour penser aux bons moments


Cette petite empreinte nostalgique d'une époque révolue.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

:haha:  Collection automne 2012

----------


## Drayke

> Ma petite Nécro sylvari en full exotique crafté.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2acd1cf...65fd6c62a1.jpg


Les jupons  ::wub::

----------


## Madvince

> Ma petite Nécro sylvari en full exotique crafté.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2acd1cf...65fd6c62a1.jpg


La vache... on dirait un perso tout droit sorti de Morrowind , et crois moi c'est un compliment.

----------


## n0ra

Ma warrior Asura en full set PvP Armageddon avec mes propres teintures :

----------


## Amoilesmobs

J'ai remarqué le set quand je t'ai croisé dans les brumes, alors je le dis ici : superbe !  ::wub:: 
Tu fous carrément les jetons !  ::O:

----------


## Drayke

De quoi (presque) tordre le cou à la réputation kawai que se traînent les Asuras.

----------


## Maximelene

L'arc long d'Ascalon durant la nuit : on dirait qu'il joue de la musique (les effets tournent sur eux-même, c'est très animé).

----------


## trex

Je me demande si le bâton est réussi, ou si, comme dans 95% des cas, c'est la seule armes à deux mains qui rend pas bien.
Limite si je pouvais skinner mon bâton avec le skin d'un espadon je serais content. (je me demande même si c'est pas possible ?)

----------


## Myron

Je devrais pouvoir te screener le bâton bientôt. Je l'ai chopé hier mais je n'ai pas eu la chance de voir le soleil se coucher sur mon arme...
On croise les doigts  :;):

----------


## Madvince

Ces armes qui s'animent la nuit ( et le jour ?) c'est du craft exotique, ou de l'exotique de donjon ?

edit: je m'auto répond : de donjon en fait, si c'est lié à Ascalon , j'ai bon ?

----------


## Myron

Ce sont les armes d'ascalon qui ont cette spécificité oui.
Des exotiques niveau 80 échangeable à l'arche du lion contre des larmes ascaloniennes.

----------


## Madvince

C'est cool mais ça n'irait pas avec mon ingé qui a un autre style . :B):

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est cool mais ça n'irait pas avec mon ingé qui a un autre style .


Je suis en train de changer de style pour m'adapter à l'arme, en fait  ::P: 

Je change de build aussi  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Comme promis un screen du bâton.
Il rends beaucoup mieux en mouvement les effets sont assez mobiles.

----------


## Skiant

Okay, j'le need maintenant.  :Emo:

----------


## Myron

Vu les runs qu'on a déjà fait ensemble j'imagine que tu dois juste passer voir le marchand. ^^

----------


## Aldrasha

> Comme promis un screen du bâton.
> Il rends beaucoup mieux en mouvement les effets sont assez mobiles.
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/bk233382/baton.png


Un jour tu seras mien, ho oui, un jour tu seras mien.....

----------


## Zepolak

Cours Myron, cours...

----------


## Skiant

> Vu les runs qu'on a déjà fait ensemble j'imagine que tu dois juste passer voir le marchand. ^^


60 nouvelles larmes + 90 anciennes que je ne peux pas stack...  :Emo:

----------


## Myron

Ne t'en fait pas pour le fait qu'elles ne se stack pas cela ne pose aucun problème pour l'achat des armes.

----------


## Skiant

C'est 390 pour le bâtons, me semble ?
Ça veut dire encore.... 3-4 runs avant d'avoir le bâton, Ça reste raisonnable.

----------


## Myron

390 ouep'

Avec les nouvelles tables de gain c'est plus rapide qu'avant. Enfin sauf si tu es aussi poissard que moi et que tu te retrouve avec le code anti farm au premier run...

----------


## Skiant

> 390 ouep'
> 
> Avec les nouvelles tables de gain c'est plus rapide qu'avant. Enfin sauf si tu es aussi poissard que moi et que tu te retrouve avec le code anti farm au premier run...


 :haha:

----------


## n0ra

> Je suis un abruti...


Bah voilà, ça c'est "fnu"  ::P: .

----------


## trex

J'aime les endroit secret  :;): 


Sinon maintenant ça rigole plus j'aurais besoin d'aide demain pour les tombes du temple de la flamme. Solo c'est pas possible.

Edit: Done en PUG  :;):  Pas de succès à la fin par contre  ::(:

----------


## Aghora

Hier soir j'ai vu les ruines de la Citadelle de Granite  :Emo: ...avec les noms des héros inscrits sur les stèles  :Emo: .
Mais c'est pas logique : y en avait une avec marqué "Alesia" et fallait répondre "Guérisseuse", alors qu'elle était juste incompétente  ::o:  !

----------


## Maderone

Petite visite des catacombes en pédalo. Je suis tombé à un moment, donc j'ai du rentrer à la nage... 



Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué au manoir Caudécus, mais les cailloux servent finalement à quelque chose ! (Ouais ouais je sais, y'a deux gros tas à gauche, mais ils ne voulaient pas se pousser parce que y'avait 

Spoiler Alert! 


un soi disant gros boss

, pff je vous jure  ::|: )



Et ma version à moi de "allez on saute tous du bateau... Ah mais y'a pas d'eau".



Là il y en avait... Mais faut croire que viser le point au milieu de la mare est trop compliqué pour les canards... Wait...

----------


## Madvince

Comment dire...  :haha:

----------


## Alchimist

Un puzzle game qui ne manque pas de piquant.

----------


## olih

Petite zone étrange accessible de la zone des boss dans les tunnels sépulturiens (monter l'escalier au fond).
Vu de l'entrée.

Vu de l'autre bout.


Par contre ça ne donne rien du tout.
:edit:

Entrée tout en haut des marches

Sortie possible en se jetant des plateformes et par l'eau qui redonne aussi dans cette salle (là où il y a de la végétation).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Un puzzle game qui ne manque pas de piquant.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b8f...69bf9784d0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8d...773be96f14.jpg


C'est tout droit !  :<_<: 

La vidéo est vieille et la musique probablement libre de droits  ::ninja:: ... 
Mais ... mais ... l'enfoiré ! La trollolol Classe par excellence.

----------


## Alchimist

> C'est tout droit !


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Zepolak

Un monsieur pas très poli nous a fait ça juste avant le reset...

----------


## Rikmo

Ma ghastly sword de nuit. Bon, on la voit pas très bien, j'ai pas fait gaffe. De toute façon le skin est pas génial.

----------


## Maderone

> Un monsieur pas très poli nous a fait ça juste avant le reset...


Ca m'a bien fait rire en tout cas. C'est clair qu'il nous aurait pourri le 3W s'il avait réussi, mais il l'a fait assez tôt et n'a pas continué ensuite. Un bon troll !




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/78db...0d7bcdd982.jpg
> Ma ghastly sword de nuit. Bon, on la voit pas très bien, j'ai pas fait gaffe. De toute façon le skin est pas génial.


Ouais, finalement c'est un skin d'épée simple, mais bleu translucide... Je vais plutôt farm pour ma dentrouille.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais, finalement c'est un skin d'épée simple, mais bleu translucide... Je vais plutôt farm pour ma dentrouille.


Non non, elle est animée avec de belles flammes qui lui donnent un air bien plus sympathique que sa simple couleur  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Vous connaissez pas des chaines youtubes qui font la listes des armes de donjon ? ça serait quand même mieux... J'ai deux sons de cloches. D'un coté c'est une épée simple, de l'autre ça fait des flammes étou étou. Et au final, je sais toujours pas à quoi ça ressemble  ::XD::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est tout droit ! 
> 
> La vidéo est vieille et la musique probablement libre de droits ... 
> Mais ... mais ... l'enfoiré ! La trollolol Classe par excellence.


 Ça donne envie de jouer mesmer  ::XD::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Petite visite des catacombes en pédalo. Je suis tombé à un moment, donc j'ai du rentrer à la nage... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/068...4d1efa8bbe.jpg
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué au manoir Caudécus, mais les cailloux servent finalement à quelque chose ! (Ouais ouais je sais, y'a deux gros tas à gauche, mais ils ne voulaient pas se pousser parce que y'avait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Même pas t'as posté la win à Tonnelle quoi.  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Ouais mais j'ai pas pensé à prendre des screens... J'ai voulu prendre le screens des 36 zones d'OS que posaient les guivres au début, mais j'ai pas eu le temps, je mourrais trop vite  ::(:

----------


## kennyo

J'ai baissé mon jeu à 20 fps rien que pour vos yeux :



 :Cigare:

----------


## Aldrasha

> J'ai baissé mon jeu à 20 fps rien que pour vos yeux :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9649699...02306e1d2a.jpg


So beautiful   ::wub::

----------


## Zepolak

Askalion tient toujours ?
Le danger, c'est la mi-après-midi principalement. Gaffe gaffe gaffe !

----------


## Caf

> Ça donne envie de jouer mesmer


Tu ne connais pas monsieur le commander du térritoire des Quaggans ? (c'est un CPC plus que fourbe, il ne rode que dans ce territoire sombre)  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 12h58 ---------- Previous post was at 12h56 ----------




> Askalion tient toujours ?
> Le danger, c'est la mi-après-midi principalement. Gaffe gaffe gaffe !


On l'a def ce matin sur les coup de 7H30. Quand je suis parti vers 9h30 la map était full verte.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

Bon ça y est, j'ai acheté l'arc court du donjon d'Ascalon. 

Juste déçu de chez déçu !
L'arc il fait pas toute les lumières de Maximelene là. Il devient juste bleu (déjà que le skin propre est pas génial), aucunes animations, rien...
Je bug ou quoi ?

----------


## Marty

> *L'arc long* d'Ascalon durant la nuit : on dirait qu'il joue de la musique (les effets tournent sur eux-même, c'est très animé).





> Bon ça y est, j'ai acheté *l'arc court* du donjon d'Ascalon. 
> 
> Juste déçu de chez déçu !
> L'arc il fait pas toute les lumières de Maximelene là. Il devient juste bleu (déjà que le skin propre est pas génial), aucunes animations, rien...
> Je bug ou quoi ?


Ton bug vient peut-être de la différence entre un arc court et un arc long.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

> Ton bug vient peut-être de la différence entre un arc court et un arc long.


Maximelene m'avait dit que ça serait le même arc, vu que c'est le même modèle en plus petit  ::'(: . Ce que je trouve d'ailleurs logique. Pourquoi le petit fait des nuages dégueulasses, et le grand ferait des notes de musiques ?

Ouais parce que je viens de voir que quand je le sors, il sort des petits rond de fumée pas beau.

----------


## Rikmo

Au temps pour moi - il ya bien de belles flammes animées sur la Ghastly Sword auxquelles j'avais même pas fait gaffe (je joue en option graphiques min. quasi tout le temps pour éviter les crash)

----------


## Raymonde

> *Juste* déçu de chez déçu !
> ...
>  Il devient *juste* bleu
> ?









> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/777...4db9c69a33.jpg


Ouark cette skin  :Gerbe:

----------


## Dar

C'est pas l'histoire d'effet de nuit uniquement ?

----------


## Maderone

> http://pichars.org/store/8339_origin...kNicholson.gif


 Flippant  ::XD:: 





> C'est pas l'histoire d'effet de nuit uniquement ?


Si, mais justement la nuit, il devient bleu, et quand je le sors du "fourreau", il émet de tout petits nuages tourbillonnants, mais c'est tout.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est ce que fait l'arc long, des nuages tourbillonnants de temps en temps (en fait quand j'ai pris le screen, c'était la première fois que je l'utilisais, et il a buggué, l'effet était permanent, maintenant c'est ponctuel).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Uh Uh  ::P:

----------


## trex

Impressionnante statue de balthazar !

Architecture atypique et fin d'un jumping puzzle :

La fin de la tombe du temple de al flamme :

Une référence à dexter ???


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!




 ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

La classe du badass :

----------


## Zepolak

Y a déjà un mec avec un légendaire ?!?

----------


## kennyo

Enorme la référence à Dexter. Ça m'a l'air trop gros pour pas l'être.  ::o: 

J'aime les oeufs cachés.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Il a couché pour l'avoir.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flipmode

> La classe du badass :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img18/3140/gw049rq.jpg


C'est bien un arc qui lance des licornes ?!
Tu fais des caca papillons avec ton perso ?

Ils ont fumé quoi c'est anet ?

----------


## Raymonde

c'est = chez ?


GW2 c'est le pays de candy, de toute façon.

----------


## Maderone

> La classe du badass :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img18/3140/gw049rq.jpg



Voici l'arme que j'aurais  ::wub:: 
Je commence maintenant à récolter les trucs ! 
Enfin... ça va être trèèèès long.

Edit : Au fait Maximelene, tu confirme que ça ne fait que cet effet ? L'arc d'Ascalon.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Y a déjà un mec avec un légendaire ?!?


Yep, il a crafté Sunrise hier juste après le patch. Et encore, il aurait pu le faire y 10 jours si l'event du temple de Balthazar n'avait pas buggué en boucle (y a que lorsque le Pacte possède le Temple qu'on peut avoir des fragments d'obsidienne). L'espadon est magnifique, mais son perso est un asura, c'est la loose !



Pour ceux qui ça intéresse, il a posté sur le forum officiel comment il s'y est pris (il a pas utilisé de gemmes par exemple), les différentes étapes depuis l'accès anticipé et la recette exacte pour crafté Sunrise. A noter qu'il a carrément effacé son perso à un moment donné pour le recréer, la gain des points de compétence au-delà du niveau 80 était trop lent à sont goût.





> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aa6...1aea37e793.jpg
> 
> http://destructeursdedhuum.e-monsite...w241-s7m8k.jpg


Ah ben ils ont enfin corrigé le nom sur la tombe en français. Jusqu'à il y a peu c'était la tombe de Glenn... La traduction française est vraiment une catastrophe.

----------


## Raymonde

> son perso est un asura, c'est la loose !

----------


## Maximelene

> Y a déjà un mec avec un légendaire ?!?


A ma connaissance, y'en a au moins 3 de craftées depuis hier.




> Edit : Au fait Maximelene, tu confirme que ça ne fait que cet effet ? L'arc d'Ascalon. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/745...442a1cea6d.jpg


Je confirme. Tu m'as l'air déçu :/

----------


## Flibustache

> A ma connaissance, y'en a au moins 3 de craftées depuis hier.


Bien plus encore : cf GW2 Guru et son forum.

----------


## Maderone

> Je confirme. Tu m'as l'air déçu :/


 ::sad:: 

Un mois après la sortie on commence à voir ces armes dites légendaires. 
On ne risque pas dans un an de ne voir que ça ? C'est flippant quand même, elles n'auront plus rien de légendaires les armes là.

----------


## olih

> Un mois après la sortie on commence à voir ces armes dites légendaires. 
> On ne risque pas dans un an de ne voir que ça ? C'est flippant quand même, elles n'auront plus rien de légendaires les armes là.


Faut vraiment le vouloir quand même.
Rien que d'obtenir l'arme de base... c'est loin d'être simple et je ne parle même pas des compo.
Vu les prix qui ont flambés à l'hv depuis le début, ce sont des montagnes de po qu'il faut.

----------


## Maximelene

Ces armes là ont été craftées avec la participation de pas mal de gens, et par des joueurs énormément dédiés. C'est loin d'être représentatif.

Tout comme les first kills mondiaux sont très vite atteints (sur WoW par exemple) alors qu'une grande majorité de la population ne verra jamais le boss lui-même (avant nerf, du moins  ::P: ).

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ces armes là ont été craftées avec la participation de pas mal de gens, et par des joueurs énormément dédiés. C'est loin d'être représentatif.
> 
> Tout comme les first kills mondiaux sont très vite atteints (sur WoW par exemple) alors qu'une grande majorité de la population ne verra jamais le boss lui-même (avant nerf, du moins ).


Alors que chez nous, on galère pour avoir juste un tome de commandement.  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

Le monsieur a dit que ça a couté globalement 500po, sachant qu'ils avaient anticipé la flambée de prix de certains ingrédients parce qu'ils avaient trouvé les recettes avant qu'elles ne soient publiées publiquement par d'autres.

Breeeef... Je ne serais pas choqué  qu'une arme soit vaguement dans le millier de po. Le millier de po messieurs. Y a deux semaines, pour 10 euros, on avait ~3 po. Vous voyez la démesure du truc. Non, je pense qu'on n'en verra pas "plein". On en verra régulièrement parce que les mecs qui les auront seront de gros intoxiqués du jeu (probablement) donc on verra ces gens assez souvent. Mais pas partout, je suis sûr que non.

----------


## olih

Et qu'ils ont aussi joué avec l'hv pour gagner rapidement du fric, participant du coup à l'envolée des prix.
Bref.

----------


## Maximelene

Une partie de ces gens ont aussi utilisé des "exploits" assez peu connus mais malheureusement pas considérés comme tel par Anet. Notamment un, maintenant supprimé, qui permettait de remplacer à la forge mystique jusqu'à deux objets rares par des crânes jaunes trouvables dans une zone de niveau 40, et sans aucune valeur à l'HV, ayant ainsi permis à certains joueur de crafter pas mal d'armes exotiques (y compris celles nécessaires aux légendaires) pour rien, faisant ainsi des centaines de po de bénéfices.

----------


## trex

Oui cf mon post.
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Anet n'a pas pris des sanction contre ça car ça a complétement avantager une frange de joueur au détriment des autres.
Alors pour l'exploit des arme cultu norm là ça a ban en masse car masse monde avait exploit.
Là pour cet exploit ou une minorité de joueur on exploit la forge mystique pour devenir scandaleusement riche (allo +500po en banque 2 semaine après la release !!!?), rien parce que c'est resté confidentiel ? Dégouté.

----------


## olih

Revenons au coeur du topic:
J'ai crafté des potions étranges en tant qu'Artificier :

METAMORPHOSE !!!!!

Par contre, impossible de bouger et j'en ai une autre qui me transforme en coffre ou en siège  :tired: .

Le truc con, c'est que c'est lié au compte  :Emo: .

----------


## azruqh

> METAMORPHOSE !!!!!


Quand même, c'est dommage que tu puisses pas au moins secouer tes branches si on t'attaque...  :Cigare:

----------


## olih

Si je fais un /dance, ça remue légèrement.

----------


## trex

Est-ce qu'on voie ton pseudo lorsque tu est transformé ?
Sinon c'est le scout ultime en W3

----------


## olih

> Est-ce qu'on voie ton pseudo lorsque tu est transformé ?
> Sinon c'est le scout ultime en W3


Justement j'y avais pensé et j'ai testé avec un canard et... 

Spoiler Alert! 


oui, on voit le nom et on peut me sélectionner...


Donc ça sert en fait strictement à rien a par utiliser des compo 400  :tired: .
En plus, c'est lié au compte... donc faut être artificier 400 pour pouvoir se la crafter.

Pour le fnu quoi.
:edit:, version chaise :

----------


## Maderone

ça pourrait induire en erreur les ennemis en tout cas  :^_^: 

Ou genre les retarder. Bon les gars, Baie est tombé. Go full transformation arbre dans la salle du champion.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben voilà, on y est. Les CPC, c'est des plots. Ou des chaises.
 :^_^: 

Je trouve ça assez énorme que les mecs aient mis des trucs aussi idiots dans le jeu.

----------


## Shura80

Dommage que le nom apparaisse mais je pense qu'il y a quand même moyen de développer des techniques canards secrètes pour faire marrer l'ennemi  ::XD::  
Avant de lui rouler dessus bien sûr  ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

Quand même ce jeu, il milite pour la cause gay



Difficile de faire un homme qui ressemble pas à un androgyne.

Pouvoir mettre les couleurs qu'on veut c'est bien, mais ça casse un peu l'immersion en jeu  :^_^:  :

 



>>



Sinon, vous le trouvez comment, mon cube de muscle ingénieur ?

----------


## Skiant

> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-l...1314/gw105.jpg

----------


## Moui

Mon "légionnaire romain" Je pense pas vraiment pouvoir l'améliorer, mais si vous avez des suggestions, je suis ouvert :

----------


## Raymonde

Hé il est sympa !

----------


## Shura80

Sympa et il a vraiment bien l'air d'un légionnaire romain !

----------


## Aldrasha

C'est un homme qui a une jupe plus courte que celle de mon elem, ça fait obscène, je suis choquée !    ::o: 

(non il est superbe ton légionnaire, très beau boulot de recherche de skin)

----------


## Maderone

> Hé il est sympa !


y'a pas de gif douteux cette fois ?  :tired:  
 ::P:

----------


## olih

> Mon "légionnaire romain" Je pense pas vraiment pouvoir l'améliorer, mais si vous avez des suggestions, je suis ouvert :
> http://i.imgur.com/Ystf1.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GwXRC.jpg


Et tu l'as appelé comment ?
Rory Pond ?
:doublecrosstopiccombo:
 ::cry::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Mon "légionnaire romain" Je pense pas vraiment pouvoir l'améliorer, mais si vous avez des suggestions, je suis ouvert :
> http://i.imgur.com/Ystf1.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GwXRC.jpg






Désolé j'étais obligé.

Mais sinon effectivement ta recherche de style légionnaire est une franche réussite  :;):

----------


## kennyo

> Désolé j'étais obligé.
> 
> Mais sinon effectivement ta recherche de style légionnaire est une franche réussite


J'allais la faire. "Mon légionnaire Romain"  :^_^:

----------


## Shei

Bon, pour changer un peu du "T'as vu la belle robe de mon perso ?!" des peuzzeuls, spécial forêt des salades vertes !

----------


## Le Tyran

Seul au monde...

----------


## Anita Spade

Sympa le rvr hier soir...
(jusqu'à ce qu'on se fasse ninja l'orbe :tired: )



Les CPC en attente du reset devant le portail rouge (qui a dit "encombré"?).

La gardienne norn d'Arkane Derian s'est glissée dans cette image.

La tension est à son comble et l'ours a l'air content.

Les CPC à l'assaut.

Chevaliers du Dolyak. (teintures miel pops et ventre de biche...)

----------


## Alchimist

L’armure lourde du manoir caudecus, avec  5% de chance d’invoquer un lévridrake quand on est touché. Mon nouvel objectif, en réunir plus de 10  :B):

----------


## Maderone

Lévridrake, c'est les chiens?

----------


## Alchimist

> Lévridrake, c'est les chiens?


Le chien national de Kryte.

*Les 101 Lévridrakes*
L’histoire d’une gardienne qui se reconvertit dans l’élevage d’une meute de chien de chasse.




Mon maximum atteint est de 7 lévridakes en même temps, ils ont la fâcheuse habitude d’attaquer les mobs plus forts qu’eux.

----------


## olih

Dans l'instance finale de la quête perso, il y a un magicien qui fait danser des moa  :tired:

----------


## Caf

> UP !!!
> 
> On va faire une vidéo kikou dans ce genre, alors pour ceux qui ont des idées lolesque.
> 
> C'est un projet mega secret !!!
> 
> GW2 CDD - World vs World
> 
> PS : concernant la bande sonore de la vidéo, je pensais aussi à la musique d'Asterix et Obelix, qui a un coté assez frenchie, et ça serait un sacré clin d’œil à notre domination même lorsqu'on est en minorité !
> ...


Voici le projet, il y eu beaucoup d'autres propositions depuis le forum Grand Cross sur le topic en question.

Voila je relaye l’info.  :Cigare: 

*Edit : mega edit coz it's a very serious business !*

----------


## Zepolak

Caf... Tu viens de poster en *public* un post de la section conféd du forum GC là...  :tired: 

Génial si quelqu'un créé le chan Youtube avant pour nous troller la gueule...

Caf quoi...

Merde...

----------


## Ptit gras

On l'appellera Grand Crossz  :Cigare:

----------


## Caf

> On l'appellera Grand Crossz


This.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

Caf est un boulet je l'ai toujours dit  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais et Maderone fait pareil sur le topic du 3W...

Y a un moment, j'ai de grands accès de faiblesse...

----------


## Caf

> Ouais et Maderone fait pareil sur le topic du 3W...
> 
> Y a un moment, j'ai de grands accès de faiblesse...


Oups bon il n'y a pas trop d'infos sensible, après j'vais faire gaffe à l'avenir. J'suis un boulet  ::cry::

----------


## Jingliat

Une mort lente et par pendaison s'impose

----------


## Skiant

> Oups bon il n'y a pas trop d'infos sensible, après j'vais faire gaffe à l'avenir. J'suis un boulet


Le rang Pénible ! Le rang Pénible ! Le rang Pénible !

----------


## Aldrasha

Le rang d'oignon ! Le rang d'oignon ! Le rang d'oignon !

 :haha: 

(bon ok je ferme mon bec, coin)

----------


## Kayato

Aldra et Caf ont déjà leur rang dédié.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Aldra et Caf ont déjà leur rang dédié.


Zut, je peux pas les voir ... c'est quel rang dit?

----------


## Say hello

Respectivement "Mata Hari" et "What else".

----------


## Vaaahn

Ah oui zut je l'avais vu en plus, mais j'avais pas percuté  ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

Fail, tu n'as pas gagné la teinture.
La question était pourtant facile.

----------


## Say hello

En parlant de teinture, j'ai trouvé une candidate de haut niveau pour les dresscode..
La teinture liseron bleu :



37pc, une affaire, un rêve à portée de main.


Comme toujours, je cherche le rapport entre le nom de la teinture et la couleur.

Parce que.. bon.. un liseron bleu quoi : http://www.photos-depot.com/crop/6/00006996.jpg

----------


## Maderone

La fleur est quand même plus violette que bleue, en tout cas dans ton exemple.

----------


## Say hello

Y'a des cas bleu marine aussi.
Ouai l'exemple est pas le mieux, mais normalement c'est plutôt un bleu pastel.  :tired: 


Par contre la teinture est bien bien teintée rose, ça tient plutôt du fushia que du bleu là.

----------


## Snydlock

Mon Charr d'assaut qu'il est bô dans l'ambiance "Légion Sanglante" :


Ça m'a quand même coûté un bras tout ça. J'en ai vidé ma banque...  ::|: 

Note : ce casque est l'un des rares qui n'ai pas un rendu hideux sur les Charrs.

----------


## Vroum

Pour rester dans l'ambiance Charr et le vidage de banque :

 
J'ai hâte de le tester en rvr  ::wub::

----------


## Vaaahn

@Aldra : tfaçon je gagne qu'à la rapidité pour les teintures pfffff




> ...


OMG le fusil quoi???

----------


## Say hello

> OMG le fusil quoi???


Si on répond on gagne une teinture ?

----------


## EagleSilvers

Une soirée classique de 3W avec les canards :


Fort canard ; fierté des anatidés, capable de résister à tous les assauts. 


Siège de la tour sud-ouest (notez le trébuchet judicieusement placé  ::ninja:: ).


L'orbe capturée par un groupe de canards, juste avant la prise de Garnison (et la présence d'un quelconque autel sur la carte). Il est évident que le timing était voulu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Une soirée classique de 3W avec les canards


Ça ressemble étrangement à un borderlands ça !  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Ça c'était pendant le WE je crois.

La prise de l'orbe était très classe. 
Pour détailler: on passait sur le ravitaillement juste à côté de son emplacement pour redescendre vers le sud et Falaise quand finalement on s'est dit "qu'on allait prendre l'orbe pour les occuper", vu qu'on avait aucun réceptacle pour elle. 
A peine repartis on se rend compte qu'on vient de prendre Garnison et qu'on a donc un autel de libre pour la mettre  :^_^: 

Finalement, on a tout juste réussi à escorter Koops jusqu'à la pose de l'orbe.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Si on répond on gagne une teinture ?


Ya pas de question mais je peux t'en poser une si tu veux : quel est le muscle?  ::siffle::

----------


## Say hello

Dany Brillant.  :Cigare: 

Allez, aboule la teinture !

----------


## meiKo

J'ai trouvé spider cochon

----------


## kino128

> Pour rester dans l'ambiance Charr et le vidage de banque :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/05a...87e03ed6fd.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/46d...ea63780e77.jpg
> J'ai hâte de le tester en rvr


Walk swiftly, and carry a big gun.
'Tain la classe de mort le perso, j'aurais dû faire une humaine en ingé au lieu d'un asura.

----------


## Maderone

J'avoue que le fusil envoie le pâté...

----------


## Alchimist

Pour rester dans le thème gros canon.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Euh on a que des humaines à forte poitrine avec des gros canons chez CPC?

Ça sent la frustration quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dany Brillant. 
> 
> Allez, aboule la teinture !


Bonne réponse, tu passes par la case départ et tu prend 10000.
Sinon la seule teinture que j'ai en ce moment sur moi c'est une miel pastel en rab'  ::ninja::  




> J'avoue que le fusil envoie le pâté...


Après le patator, le patétor  :B): 




> Euh on a que des *NORNS* à forte poitrine chez CPC?
> 
> Ça sent la frustration quand même.


Edit :  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis carrément norn mais ma poitrine, euh... Y a des poils dessus...

----------


## F4t4LisS

On dirait que snake a mangé un peu trop de nuts depuis le dernier opus !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

"Inflige des dégâts colossaux"
One shot.
 ::P: 



:Protip: Quand on a le temps, bien lire le nom au dessus de l'ennemi, surtout quand il est isolé.  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

La spawnkill en RvR est puni de mort instantanée dans le jeu, oui  ::): 

Et je pense que si tu t'approches assez d'un spawn pour voir les défenseurs légendaires & lire le texte, tu as déjà un pied dans la tombe.

----------


## Maderone

Ils tapent à combien :D ?

----------


## Koops

Ca dépend de ton armure etc ...
Mais grosse modo on peut dire entre 80 et 100k par coup :D

----------


## Maderone

*Esquive* Et hop la.
Ah bah tiens, plus sérieusement l'esquive, le fufu, tp ça change quelque chose? Ou malgré ça, c'est OS?

----------


## mimifak1

> *Esquive* Et hop la.
> Ah bah tiens, plus sérieusement l'esquive, le fufu, tp ça change quelque chose? Ou malgré ça, c'est OS?


 esquive ça marche, tp aussi, forme brumeuse aussi. Mais bon, ils ont des snares etc, du coup ben on va pas bien loin. D'ailleurs avec un pote on a joué a celui qui pourrait aller le plus loin dans leur base, Ben on s'est fait stopper net avant leur arche. par contre sur les cotés c'est plus simple, j'en ai déjà vu 2 chez nous, bon ils ont pas fait long feu.

----------


## F4t4LisS

Vous vous ennuyez à ce point en WvW ? :D

----------


## Maderone

Je me suis demandé ce que c'était son casque.

Et puis j'ai compris...

----------


## Anita Spade

Parce que je passe trop de temps sur ce jeu, que je me suis endormi au boulot, et pour le FNU !

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous vous ennuyez à ce point en WvW ? :D


Non, et surtout pas cette semaine  ::): 
Après, c'est toujours la même chose, tant que t'as pas compris ce qu'est un défenseur légendaire, bah... Les gens doivent faire l'expérience sur leur propre perso de ce genre de trucs  ::trollface::

----------


## Sin D

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/558...29acbf6f42.jpg
> 
> Je me suis demandé ce que c'était son casque.
> 
> Et puis j'ai compris...


As-tu le nom du shield?

----------


## Maderone

> Parce que je passe trop de temps sur ce jeu, que je me suis endormi au boulot, et pour le FNU !



Hahahaha quelle connerie xD
J'adore.

Désolé Sin D, je n'avais pas vu ton message. Mais c'est pas grave, puisque je ne connaissais pas le shield.

----------


## kennyo

> As-tu le nom du shield?


C'est celui achetable via tokens d'Arah en explo.

----------


## silence

> Les gens doivent faire l'expérience sur leur propre perso de ce genre de trucs.


J'ai pour principe de ne jamais prévenir les gens qui s'approchent de trop prêt. Cela se fait de plus en plus rare mais ce fut à chaque fois un grand moment de bonheur.  :Bave:

----------


## EagleSilvers

*Dernière soirée PvE à Orr :*
Un concentré d'action tant sur terre...




... que sous la mer !


hum. Pardon, ça m'a échappé. Je reprends : que sous la mer !


En somme, une soirée bien sympathique.

Et pour terminer une image d'archives qui se passe de commentaire :

----------


## Charmide

Ah, l'époque où on gagnait...  :Emo: 

 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 17h36 ---------- Previous post was at 17h34 ----------

Toujours à propos de la win en RvR, ma participation moyenne aux combats du bus CPC:



 ::trollface::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::o: 

Un peu de farm à Orr. Je suis au bout de la flèche ... Je crois.  ::O:

----------


## Odrhann

::o: 

J'ai d'abord cru à une tactique de guilde pour aller en zone 70-80.

Mais non.

C'était long de tous les report.

----------


## Phazon

*Résumé intégral d'hier soir :* 

Silverst qui apparaît sur une barque en plein milieu de Baie tenue par Elona, normal quoi. Ptit Gras en guest star.



J'ai failli m’étouffer de rire en le voyant... :^_^: 

Et puis la fable de la fougère et le nain dansant sur le ponton sous les coups de canons d'Elona.



 On est resté bien 2 min sans que personne ne descende nous chercher  :B):

----------


## purEcontact

Juste pour info, l'armure T2 humain prends très bien la lumière :





Et avec le panneau de teinture :

----------


## Marty

Grand Cross, hier soir :


Le groupe !


Les boobs d'Aldrasha bien sur.


De beau rangs.

----------


## Hem

uh, je suis resté 1sec en rose/vert et évidement je suis screen ;_;

----------


## Ptit gras

Waouw vous éitez beaux derrière ! Je rajoute le devant de la scène quand même  ::P:

----------


## kennyo

J'suis resté en mode flamme olympique pendant 5 min !  :B): 


Et j'adore la technique du TP mesmer des BE "Restez bien groupé les gars !" pendant que j'suis planqué sur mon toit derrière un arbre  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Caf

Dommage que le clipping nous empêche de voir les 250 joueurs que nous étions chez Grand Cross...  ::cry::

----------


## Charmide

Fallait pas jouer un charr et être au dernier rang  :haha:

----------


## SetaSensei

Personne n'a la vidéo des golems d'hier après midi ?  :Emo: 

Pour une fois que je fais un truc constructif en 3W.  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> Personne n'a la vidéo des golems d'hier après midi ? 
> 
> Pour une fois que je fais un truc constructif en 3W.


Un monsieur m'a PM qu'une vidéo serait le lendemain sur GC mais j'avoue que ce genre de moment, je suis tellement à fond que les vidéos...

C'est con, parce que c'est un des 10 meilleurs trucs qu'on ait fait en RvR jusqu'à présent et que ça aurait collé à merveille pour la vidéo d'alliance que les gens essayent de faire  ::):

----------


## Tigrius

> Personne n'a la vidéo des golems d'hier après midi ? 
> 
> Pour une fois que je fais un truc constructif en 3W.


Tu parles de ça : 

*En grand ici...*

Noté la phrase la seule phrase pertinente de notre spy préféré : 

*présente ses fesses en pop corn* 

Merci Elo  ::|:  ::|:

----------


## Aldrasha

la GIGA classe internationale !!

----------


## SetaSensei

Ah non j'étais pas là pour ce screen.

Je parlais de la prise de fort avec 6 ou 7 golems qu'on a fait. Avec des TPs envoûteur et tout, la classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## kennyo

Par contre celle pour aller Garni où on s'est fait spy...

----------


## Koops

Tellement groupés que je nais même pas pu tous les report :/

----------


## Skiant

Y'en a aussi plein dans les marais de blootide coast, mais bon. De toute, si Anet a pas fait les choses totalement à moitié (et j'en ai pas l'impression vu comment ils ont déjà parlé des bots récemment), ce genre de comportement est tellement facile à repérer (avoir X personnages qui font tous la même série d'actions avec une synchronisation quasi-parfaite) qu'ils doivent se faire repérer à dix kilomètres.

----------


## Drakken

> Personne n'a la vidéo des golems d'hier après midi ? 
> 
> Pour une fois que je fais un truc constructif en 3W.


Voici la vidéo qu'un CDD a fait de cette attaque.

----------


## Zepolak

Oh les idiots qui gueulent coin coin !  :^_^: 
Merci pour les credits  ::): 
C'était surtout un beau mouvement de l'intégralité du serveur sur ce mouvement-là  ::): 
C'est génial d'avoir choppé ça sur une vidéo !

----------


## Troma

Haha les cinglés

----------


## Maderone

Wow, déçu de ne pas y avoir participé !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Voici la vidéo qu'un CDD a fait de cette attaque.


First I was  :tired:  ::O:  ::o: 
Then I was  :^_^:  ::XD:: 
And finally I was  ::trollface::

----------


## kennyo

> Voici la vidéo qu'un CDD a fait de cette attaque.


I was here.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tigrius

Aaaaaah les golems... ::wub:: 

Ils ne leurs manquent que le /dance.

----------


## Caf

Excellent !!  ::wub::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Voici la vidéo qu'un CDD a fait de cette attaque.


Trop bien merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Drayke

> I was here.


So was I.  :B): 




> Aaaaaah les golems...
> 
> Ils ne leurs manquent que le /dance.


Et l'application de l'emblème de guilde !  :Cigare:

----------


## Evene

Pour motiver les troupes, petite vidéo du reset de vendredi soir.

----------


## Ptit gras

Super boulot !

----------


## Maximelene

Dat bow ! :maso:

----------


## Maderone

Ça fait rêver !

----------


## Alchimist

World Premiere. 
J’ai découvert la première armure légendaire.




 :Cigare:

----------


## Ptit gras

Cuisinière 400 ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour motiver les troupes, petite vidéo du reset de vendredi soir.


Très chouette montage, très sympa la vidéo.
Le culling est vraiment dommage quand même...

----------


## F4t4LisS

Moi je dis que le mec de la vidéo il a eu honte de montrer la map et comment les verts ne dominent pas :P

----------


## Vaaahn

> Pour motiver les troupes, petite vidéo du reset de vendredi soir.


 :;):  ça c'est du bon boulot, c'est ça qu'on veut voir  :B): 



Spoiler Alert! 


et dire que mes rush dorment dans ma tour qui elle même dors dans un carton *sic*






> Très chouette montage, très sympa la vidéo.
> Le culling est vraiment dommage quand même...


Traduction de culling stp? J'ai regardé un peu sur le net, mais c'est vraiment pas clair comme concept ::sad::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Traduction de culling stp? J'ai regardé un peu sur le net, mais c'est vraiment pas clair comme concept


C'est le mot technique employé par les développeur du jeu pour ce qu'on appel le clipping  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

L'apparition tardive des modèles de joueurs.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ok merci  :;): 

J'étais partie dans des sites spé montage vidéo ou ça parle d'occulter intentionnellement des éléments d'une scène car pas parfait et superflu à l'image ... malgré que la vidéo d'Evene soit nickel (rien à dire, bon boulot  :Cigare:  ), c'est pas Spielberg  :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

> J'étais partie dans des sites spé montage vidéo ou ça parle d'occulter intentionnellement des éléments d'une scène car pas parfait et superflu à l'image ... malgré que la vidéo d'Evene soit nickel (rien à dire, bon boulot  ), c'est pas Spielberg


Je sais pas pourquoi les devs parlent de culling mais c'est en effet le mot qu'on retrouve à chaque fois dans leur posts sur le fofo officiel. Du coup, avec tes histoires de d'occultation volontaire, tu te rapproches de la vérité. Parce qu'une partie du clipping est en effet voulu, faite exprès, par les développeurs, pour ne pas mettre à genoux les clients.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Parce qu'une partie du clipping est en effet voulu, faite exprès, par les développeurs, pour ne pas mettre à genoux les clients.


Et un point pour Zepo  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Dans la nuit de lundi à mardi, en attendant la MaJ d'Halloween, j'ai eu un bug de caméra et j'ai joué plusieurs heures avec la possibilité de reculer la caméra à cette distance de vue (10 crans de molettes) :



J'ai changé plusieurs fois de perso et la caméra a toujours gardé cette possibilité. Ca n'a disparu que lors de la mise à jour.

----------


## Skiant

> Je sais pas pourquoi les devs parlent de culling mais c'est en effet le mot qu'on retrouve à chaque fois dans leur posts sur le fofo officiel. Du coup, avec tes histoires de d'occultation volontaire, tu te rapproches de la vérité. Parce qu'une partie du clipping est en effet voulu, faite exprès, par les développeurs, pour ne pas mettre à genoux les clients.


Culling c'est le terme technique pour désigner, dans les JV, le fait de masquer certains éléments pour diminuer le nombre de polygones à calculer et donc accélérer le rendu. Donc ça inclut, par exemple, le fait de masquer certains modèles de personnages mais aussi le fait de "supprimer" de la scène les objets qui ne sont pas visibles (masqués derrière un mur, tout ça) pour que l'ordi n'aie pas à les calculer alors qu'ils ne sont pas visibles.

C'est une technique qui est vieille comme le monde et qui est utilisée avec plus ou moins de succès dans les jeux. Ici, ils ont juste un réglage un peu trop agressif du culling sur les modèles de persos en W3, et c'est ça qui rend les joueurs invisibles. Le problème, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas simplement désactiver le culling sur les persos en W3, sans quoi nos machines devraient calculer des persos qui sont à l'autre bout de la map (et croyez-moi, vous ne voulez pas que votre machine essaye de calculer 600 joueurs).

Bref, ils doivent faire des tas de tests afin de pouvoir trouver un réglage de culling qui ne soit pas trop fort (ce qui rendrait des personnages invisibles), ni trop faible (ce qui mettrait la plupart des PCs à genoux).

----------


## Aldrasha

> Culling c'est le terme technique pour désigner, dans les JV, le fait de masquer certains éléments pour diminuer le nombre de polygones à calculer et donc accélérer le rendu.



Owwiiii dis moi encore des mots   ::wub::

----------


## Ananas

> J'ai changé plusieurs fois de perso et la caméra a toujours gardé cette possibilité. Ca n'a disparu que lors de la mise à jour.


 :Bave: 

Rien à secouer d'une hypothétique nouvelle zone, c'est ça qu'il me faut pour faire mon bonheur dans l'extension de novembre !

----------


## Maximelene

Fear me, mortals !!!

----------


## Vaaahn

> Owwiiii dis moi encore des mots


Ayé, on a perdu Aldra .... tssss ça annonce du beau pour l'IRL ça!





> ...la possibilité de reculer la caméra à cette distance de vue (10 crans de molettes) :


 :Bave:  je veux ça pour frapser enfin correctement  :Bave:

----------


## kennyo

> Culling c'est le terme technique pour désigner, dans les JV, le fait de masquer certains éléments pour diminuer le nombre de polygones à calculer et donc accélérer le rendu. Donc ça inclut, par exemple, le fait de masquer certains modèles de personnages mais aussi le fait de "supprimer" de la scène les objets qui ne sont pas visibles (masqués derrière un mur, tout ça) pour que l'ordi n'aie pas à les calculer alors qu'ils ne sont pas visibles...


La plupart des jeux de masse utilisent aussi des textures LD auto dans ce cas. Ils affichent beaucoup moins de clipping/culling, mais la plupart des joueurs autour de nous, au lieu de voir les détails de leur model (reflet sur métal, dentelle, etc.) bah c'est du mono-texture dégueux. J'ai l'impression que GW2 utilise cette méthode mais trop peu...

Entre voir les détails mais pas tous les mecs près de moi à l'écran, et voir quasi-tous les joueurs avec 1 polygone pour chaque membre, le choix utilitaire est vite fait : playmobile.

----------


## Aldrasha

@Vaaahn : moi aussi je veux la même chose, pour jouer. Mais il y a un truc en cours à ce sujet je crois.

@Maximelene : t'as trop la classe. J'adore le visuel !

----------


## Skiant

> La plupart des jeux de masse utilisent aussi des textures LD auto dans ce cas. Ils affichent beaucoup moins de clipping/culling, mais la plupart des joueurs autour de nous, au lieu de voir les détails de leur model (reflet sur métal, dentelle, etc.) bah c'est du mono-texture dégueux. J'ai l'impression que GW2 utilise cette méthode mais trop peu...
> 
> Entre voir les détails mais pas tous les mecs près de moi à l'écran, et voir quasi-tous les joueurs avec 1 polygone pour chaque membre, le choix utilitaire est vite fait : playmobile.


C'est une autre technique (LOD pour Levels of Detail), où le moteur graphique va utiliser des modèles avec peu de polygones et des textures basse déf quand un objet est supposé être loin, et augmenter progressivement la qualité au fur et à mesure que l'objet devient proche.

Le souci principal en W3, c'est que le réglage du culling est tellement agressif que l'on a pas le temps de profiter du LOD. Attention aussi que le LOD ne fait pas de miracles, ne pas afficher un objet et sa texture, ça reste toujours plus rapide que de l'afficher en basse déf.

Le souci avec toutes ces techniques d'optimisation, c'est que bien souvent c'est un choix à faire entre la qualité graphique et les performances. Vu comment certains se plaignent déjà de ramer à mort, si les devs mettent des réglages plus doux pour le culling, ça risque de gueuler parce que les hardcore gamers qui investissent dans leur machine seront ultra-avantagés... Bref, c'est très compliqué à régler. D'autant plus que là j'vous ai fait l'explication en mode facile, après, déterminer la distance ou la visibilité d'un objet, je vous raconte pas le bordel niveau technique.


PS : Ça va Aldra, tu tiens le coup ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Fear me, mortals !!!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/774800a...0c6f8b3a4e.jpg



Ne me tente pas ! Démon ! 

( :Bave: )

----------


## Aldrasha

> PS : Ça va Aldra, tu tiens le coup ?


Ouais ça va, par contre si tu commence à parler teintures, je ne réponds plus de rien !

----------


## Skiant

> Ouais ça va, par contre si tu commence à parler teintures, je ne réponds plus de rien !


D'ailleurs 'faut que je pense au dress code de ce week-end...

----------


## Kayato

> D'ailleurs 'faut que je pense au dress code de ce week-end...


Un peu de rose si possible.

----------


## Aldrasha

> D'ailleurs 'faut que je pense au dress code de ce week-end...


Semaine halloween.....(je dis ca, je dis rien hein)

----------


## Myron

Faites peter l'orange et le foncé ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Orange et vert foncé ouais.

Skiant c'est un putain de designer de mode !

----------


## Koops

Orange et noir. Halloween quoi normal.

----------


## Maximelene

Je trouve le vert foncé plus adapté. Même si, soyons honnêtes, personne ne verra la différence avec du noir  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Semaine halloween.....(je dis ca, je dis rien hein)


Clairement, clairement. On va voir ce qu'on peut faire.





> Skiant c'est un putain de designer de mode !

----------


## olih

> Clairement, clairement. On va voir ce qu'on peut faire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AhxIJ.gif


 http://www.m6.fr/serie-scenes_de_men..._gaultier.html
 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

C'est... C'est un démon ! Maximelene est un démon !
Il m'a montré son costume genre 20 secondes et paf 6 po en moins dans ma bourse pour acheter des gemmes !! 
Ne l'approchez pas !

----------


## Maximelene

T'as la tronche qui va avec !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah j'aime bien le chapeau de sorcière ! donc je pense pas prendre le chapeau fantome... Je sais pas j'hésite. Mais t'inquiète, je m'approcherai pas de toi !  ::wacko::

----------


## Maximelene

Non non, je parlais de la tête de ton perso. Elle va bien, on dirait une sorcière décrépie.

----------


## Maderone

Haha, oui peut être  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Elle fait un peu ma sorcière bien aimé qui à forniqué avec un conte noir de Burton!

----------


## purEcontact

Suite à une demande populaire, 2 screens :

Le premier, c'est le skin des oreilles de lapins sur une coupe afro :


La seconde, c'est la tronche de mon ingé pour que vous puissiez en faire un beau fond d'écran :


Edit :
Pour vous aider, vous pouvez vous inspirer de ce magnifique wall paper :


Je vous en prie, ne me remerciez pas !

[/autosuffisance]

----------


## F4t4LisS

C'est funky tout ça. Discostoo'  :B):

----------


## mikelion

Image postée dans le topic McM en vignette, je la remets ici en grand car je la trouve impressionnante.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Superbe ! J'aime bien le rapport de taille. Sacrée présence le petit Asura ! Lui vaut mieux pas trop le faire chier ! ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Piou piou ?  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

C'est louche, c'est peut être un coucou déguisé en poule.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pour la bonne cause. Canadienne pour le coup.  ::): 

_Pink Day in LA, an online event bringing the Guild Wars community together to raise Breast Cancer awareness and donations for the Canadian Cancer Society._




http://www.pinkday.gamergivingback.com/

----------


## FrousT

Merci l'event halloween


Nous somme des soeurs jumelles  ::lol:: 



Énorme j'ai loot un nain dans un coffre

----------


## trex

Enfin !

----------


## Eks



----------


## Sprouick

Y'a un endroit dans le puzzle jump du clocher qui permet de passer dans l'eau, ça rend pas mal:

----------


## Maderone

Tu pourrais montrer vers où exactement?

----------


## mikelion



----------


## Amoilesmobs

::lol::  Ah ouais, quand même ... c'est du lourd là.

----------


## Fredk

Magnifique !

----------


## Maximelene

Au début, j'ai cru que c'était un gros canon. J'me suis dit qu'il était drôlement bien placé !

Pis non.

----------


## Sprouick

> Tu pourrais montrer vers où exactement?


Pas très compliqué, faut juste avoir l'habitude de sauter un peu partout.

1ère étape: Monter sur les débris à droite de la grille puis sauter (avec un buff de vitesse) vers le pilier à gauche de la grille


2ème étape: Une fois sur le pilier, sauter en direction de la flèche vers l'eau


Et paf, on tombe dans l'eau. Y'a 3 endroits à "visiter"
- La tour factice (celle montrée dans le screen de mon précédent message)
- La tour où monte les joueurs (si on s'approche trop, le perso est téléporté vers la zone de départ)(le cercle rouge c'est un charr qui joue... enfin je crois)

- La salle du clocher (celle du coffre)


Si vous vous trouvez coincés, y'a juste à revenir sous la zone de départ (en nageant) et à la fin du décompte, le perso est téléporté dans le puzzle


 ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Charmide

> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/801602gw0191.jpg


C'était le mien (d'ailleurs on voit mon pseudo derrière)  :Cigare: 

Pour ceux qui se poseraient des questions, la compétence 2 du bélier est un fear de zone qui fait de gros dégâts, et aurait en l'occurrence dégager du haut de l'arche un certain nombre de mecs ayant décidé de rusher directement nos trébuchets. 
Bref, monter ça à deux pas d'un ravitaillement à nous, donc sans pomper du ravitaillement qui aurait été utiliser autre part, c'était expérimentalement valable  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::O:  rdj. Pas si lourd que ça. Plutôt fin même.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense que je suis bien dans le thème Halloween !

----------


## Anita Spade

Espèce de fashion whore ! :soupçondejalousie:

----------


## Phazon

*Tube de l'été 2013 :
*



Attention, dépasser 2 min de visionnage consécutif peut infliger des commotions sévères comparables à la niancatoïde.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça manque de punch, c'est trop lent pour marquer les gens. C'est dommage, ça aurait pu devenir un meme  ::P: 

EDIT : 3 minutes plus tard... Swimming swimming swimming !

----------


## Koops

J'attend encore le Ooopa Quaggan style  ::P:

----------


## Phazon

T'es foutu Maximelene ! T'ES FOUTU !

----------


## Say hello

> *Tube de l'été 2013 :
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Attention, dépasser 2 min de visionnage consécutif peut infliger des commotions sévères comparables à la niancatoïde.



Trop mou.
À peine 30s et c'est tellement chiant à cause du manque d'entrain que j'ai cru être mort.

----------


## purEcontact

> Trop mou.
> À peine 30s et c'est tellement chiant à cause du manque d'entrain que j'ai cru être mort.


Comme 90% de la musique du jeu.
/thread

----------


## Say hello

Y'a de la musique dans le jeu ?  ::o:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Une petite ballade avec Charr Yvary  ::P:  :


"Je suis le roi du moooonde !" Ou pas :


Préparation de la relève à 4h cette nuit :

----------


## Maderone

> *Tube de l'été 2013 :
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotat...&v=oZdvDKuJE8Q
> 
> Attention, dépasser 2 min de visionnage consécutif peut infliger des commotions sévères comparables à la niancatoïde.


Bordel cette musique... Elle reste dans la tête.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::o:  T'es foutu !

J'ai pas dépassé les 30 secondes. Question de santé mentale.

----------


## Maximelene

J'y ai repensé hier... alors que j'essayais de m'endormir...

Ma vie est ruinée...

----------


## olih

2 asuras CPC en haut du clocher  :Cigare: 
Bon l'un était Aog  :tired: .

----------


## Myron

Il est énervant hein.  ::P:

----------


## F4t4LisS

En fait c'était un peu sa maison secondaire pendant l'event ^^.

----------


## Zepolak

(Je l'ai fait :P )

----------


## Maximelene

> (Je l'ai fait :P )

----------


## gnouman

50% humaine, 50% sorcière, 50% lapine! 100% Sorcière Lapine (oui c'est la sorcière qui est une lapine et pas la lapine qui est une sorcière!)

Tremblez devant la Sorcière Lapine bande de misérable mortel!  ::o:

----------


## olih

Lui il n'aimait pas les cailloux  :tired: .


Ascalon, danse asura  :tired:

----------


## Nessou

Troisième bras !

----------


## Maderone

Un petit screen que j'ai pris des Catacombes quand la caméra avait le bug du zoom, je trouve que ça rend vraiment pas mal avec l'ambiance du donjon. Je précise qu'on ne me voit pas trop parce qu'on avait wipe sur Kholer  ::ninja::  (je suis crevé dans l'escalier en fait). Même après l'avoir fait 100 fois, c'est possible de wipe sur lui. 



Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que c'est que cette faux noir qui apparait parfois dans mes mains ? 



Et si vous connaissez aussi la signification du "premier avantage" que j'ai ? L'espèce de carré noir avec un truc rouge au centre (en fait c'est une tête qui ressemble un peu au bouclier d'halloween).

----------


## SetaSensei

La faux, j'ai ça avec ma nécro quand j'utilise mon skill 1 au bâton.
Et je crois que je l'ai eu aussi avec ma voleuse, c'est peut être un skill qui active ce skin supplémentaire.
Mais dans ta liste là, je vois pas lequel ferait ça. Peut être le refuge mais là tu l'as pas lancé [depuis un moment].

----------


## F4t4LisS

La faux je l'ai aussi avec le rogue, en général c'est les skills liés à la fufu/tp, mais je me suis jamais vraiment penché sur la question !

----------


## Ananas

J'étais parti pour faire quelques niveaux avec mon reroll elem/bonnasse,  et voilà que des teintures ont été mises en jeu sur le /g

J'ai pas pris un seul level, mais je peux faire le malin avec un combo sapphire/purple breeze du plus bel effet :

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Petit coquin va.

Loot pas w00t.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Petit coquin va.
> 
> Loot pas w00t.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84e...a1f0e3d32e.jpg


 :haha: 
En plus sur les griffons. J'espère que t'en a pas trop chié pour le passer.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pas trop.






 :tired:

----------


## Silverdro

J'ai bien dû y passer 2 heures sur ces fichus griffons, pour 2 verts et 2 bleus  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

Jeu installé, mises à jour misàjourées, personnages créés...

Je vous présente donc :

*Diwygg, Guerrier Norn*




*Diwyzz, Elementaliste Asura*




*Diwyrr, Rôdeur Charr*




*Diwyss, Ingénieur Humain*






Vous noterez l'originalité dans le choix des noms de mes personnages...

 :B): 


Bon, maintenant, il faut jouer.

 :Bave:

----------


## olih

> Jeu installé, mises à jour misàjourées, personnages créés...
> 
> Je vous présente donc :
> 
> *Diwygg, Guerrier Norn*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1950...b16deb3d86.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


 BANNN, il n'y a un asura mais pas de sylvaris !

----------


## purEcontact

> Jeu installé, mises à jour misàjourées, personnages créés...


Tu as choisis comment les classes : tu as tout testé ou le nom te plaisait donc tu l'as prise ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> BANNN, il n'y a un asura mais pas de sylvaris !


On a trop de classe. Certains ne le méritent pas.  :Cigare:

----------


## Diwydiant

> BANNN, il n'y a un asura mais pas de sylvaris !


Des Elfes ?
 :Gerbe: 




> Tu as choisis comment les classes : tu as tout testé ou le nom te plaisait donc tu l'as prise ?


Pour les races, j'ai regardé leurs looks, et en ce qui concerne les classes, j'ai lu des descriptifs sur Internet, et on verra une fois en jeu...
 :B): 





> On a trop de classe. Certains ne le méritent pas.


Anéfé.
 :B): ²

----------


## Maximelene

Badass.

Asura.

Moche.

Moche.

----------


## Guitou

> Petit coquin va.
> 
> Loot pas w00t.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84e...a1f0e3d32e.jpg


C'est le puzzle avec la dynamite pour ouvrir le coffre à la fin ?
Tu y es arrivé seul ?  ::o:

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'est le puzzle avec la dynamite pour ouvrir le coffre à la fin ?
> Tu y es arrivé seul ?


Avec la dynamite oui.

Et perso tout seul. Après avoir ragé sur le premier mur pendant 20 minutes avec Maderone qui se moquait de moi. Je me suis couché et l'ai plié en 15 minutes au réveil.  :Cigare: 

EDIT : *Les Sylvaris ne sont pas des elfes. Ce sont des salades, okay ?§*

----------


## Korbeil

Légumes/Salades ... tout est bon dans le sylvari !

----------


## olih

Ouaip, j'aurais plutôt dit des choux fleurs mais bon... en tout cas surement pas des elfes.
Les sylvaris ont la classe, et la gente féminine ne ressemble pas à des péripatéticiennes siliconées 

Spoiler Alert! 


, des norns quoi

 :tired: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Les sylvaris ont la classe, et la gente féminine ne ressemble pas à des péripatéticiennes siliconées 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> , des norns quoi
> 
> .


Y'a UN corps de Norn qui a une grosse poitrine. Autant que pour les humaines, en fait.

Et comme il y a plus d'humaines que de Norns, cela fait qu'il y a plus d'humaines à grosses poitrines que de norns à grosses poitrines. Voilà.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> C'est le puzzle avec la dynamite pour ouvrir le coffre à la fin ?
> Tu y es arrivé seul ?


Yep j'ai du mettre 45mn je pense, en me suicidant dès que la bombe tenait pas le choc. Au début personne sur le chemin donc je devais éviter les griffons, après y avait plus de monde qui s'occupait des sales bêtes. Plus facile du coup. Hésitez pas à foncer si vous le tenter. 
Vous avez 3mn en évitant tout choc. Go !  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

Mouais je pense pas que je retenterai, atteindre le coffre suffit à débloquer le succès et les puzzle jump avec d'autres ça me déconcentre.  ::|:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

On espère toujours qu'il y aura un miracle avec le contenu du coffre. Mais non.  ::|:  
Reste le défi proposé. Moi c'est le jumping du Roi Maudit qui a eu ma peau. J'ai pas pu.  :Emo: 

Sinon vu sur le forum GC, posté par Tiphaine (merci à elle) :  :WTF: 

"My server(SBI) got a little bored dominating WvWvW. We hit a limit at 93 rams." Bryan F. ::P:

----------


## mikelion



----------


## Korbeil

> 


rofl

----------


## purEcontact

La DA de GW2 est vraiment mauvaise, ce jeu est un échec.



(Par contre, j'aimerais vraiment une vue FPS pour prendre des screens, devoir se coller à un rocher ou à un arbre pour que le personnage disparaisse, c'est chiant. Surtout quand y'en a pas en fait.)

----------


## EagleSilvers

Dernier cri en matière de dissimulation de golem : les placer à côté d'un faux.


Suite à la défense du panorama nord : exécution d'un plan visant à neutraliser l'arrivée des renforts PA sur la tour.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> (Par contre, j'aimerais vraiment une vue FPS pour prendre des screens, devoir se coller à un rocher ou à un arbre pour que le personnage disparaisse, c'est chiant. Surtout quand y'en a pas en fait.)


En attendant, le /sleep est ton ami.

----------


## Maderone

> Et perso tout seul. Après avoir ragé sur le premier mur pendant 20 minutes avec Maderone qui se moquait de moi. Je me suis couché et l'ai plié en 15 minutes au réveil.


 ::o:  Moi je me suis moqué  ? 
Enfin c'est cool si t'as réussi après avoir dormi  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Moi je me suis moqué  ?


C'est pourtant pas ton genre !

----------


## purEcontact

> En attendant, le /sleep est ton ami.


 ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

> En attendant, le /sleep est ton ami.


Oui, enfin quand le sprite de ton perso n'est pas trop imposant... 
Parce que ça fonctionne très bien avec ma (petite) norne, par contre avec mon charr c'est inutile d'essayer, il y a toujours une grosse touffe de poils qui dépasse en bas de l'écran. 
D'ailleurs au début je ne comprenais pas pourquoi tu faisais /sleep sans cesse en me demandant de me pousser, dans ma tête ça donnait : "_Tiens, il est bizarre, il aime bien prendre des screenshots de sa gardienne en train de dormir dans des endroits improbables..._".
Et un jour j'ai compris. ::lol::

----------


## Silverdro

Salut les Canards !

Un rapide passage pour vous présenter mon dernier montage  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

C'est joli, mais je trouve que la vidéo manque d'un intérêt autre que "j'ai une bonne synchro musique/images", qui donnerait envie de la regarder au delà de 40 secondes.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais c'est sympa comme vidéo  ::): .

Mais qu'est-ce que t'es moche  ::P:

----------


## Silverdro

Je n'ai pas été gâté par mère nature  ::sad:: 

Je plussoie pour le manque "d'intérêt" au niveau de l'histoire de la vidéo, car... il n'y en a pas vraiment ^^'

Au départ il s'agissait plutôt de faire un petit test vidéo (suite à l'achat d'un nouveau pc), et je ne me suis pas vraiment penché sur l'aspect scénario, car mon but premier n'était pas d'en faire un vrai projet.

Promis, maintenant que je me suis fait la main, les prochaines seront mieux mises en scène  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Tu veux pas faire caméraman pour les CPC en RvR  :Bave:  ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Tu veux pas faire caméraman pour les CPC en RvR  ?


Il est pas sur Vizunah Square ce traitre!

----------


## Caf

D'ailleurs il y a toujours le projet de vidéo dédié à Grand Cross. Ça serait bien que tous les caméramans de CPC aillent uploader leur films vierges de tout montages sur le FTP mit à dispositions de tous les alliés. Vous trouverez le lien en partie privé du forum. Si vous voulez que CPC soit représenté dans cette fameuse vidéo.

----------


## Silverdro

> Il est pas sur Vizunah Square ce traitre!


Aïe pataper  ::P: h34r:

En RvR, faudrait que je test, mais pour cela ce serait bien d'avoir la vue à la première personne  ::):

----------


## Odrhann

This. Petit moment WTF. J'ai bien ri. Et je remercie ces joueurs/euses.

----------


## MrGr33N

> This. Petit moment WTF. J'ai bien ri. Et je remercie ces joueurs/euses.


Ce sont les Cower Rangers ?  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

> This. Petit moment WTF. J'ai bien ri. Et je remercie ces joueurs/euses.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/595...176ebd4faa.jpg


Elles ont morflées, les Spice Girls.
:rire-enregistrés:

----------


## Maderone

> This. Petit moment WTF. J'ai bien ri. Et je remercie ces joueurs/euses.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/595...176ebd4faa.jpg


 ::o:  
C'est excellent !

----------


## kino128

> Y'a UN corps de Norn qui a une grosse poitrine. Autant que pour les humaines, en fait.
> 
> Et comme il y a plus d'humaines que de Norns, cela fait qu'il y a plus d'humaines à grosses poitrines que de norns à grosses poitrines. Voilà.


Non TOUS les corps de Norn ont une grosse poitrine. Un seul a les hanches qui vont avec.

----------


## Maderone

On peut pas dire que ton screen montre très bien la poitrine

----------


## kino128

Ben c'est tout ce que j'ai  ::unsure:: 
Mais jle sais parce que j'ai tendance à prendre les modèles "gros cul, ptits seins" (comment ça plus réalistes ?), chez les humains ça va, mais chez les norns c'est les plus gros seins  ::(:

----------


## Amoilesmobs



----------


## F4t4LisS

Le mec imite quand même mal une auto.  ::ninja::

----------


## Claroushkyn

NON !

----------


## Diwydiant

:Gerbe:

----------


## Maderone

Yo ! (on voit pas bien :/)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Le Wall of Reflection et les petits chiffres blancs qui vont avec !  ::wub::  
Définitivement ma capacité préférée. De loin.

----------


## Wid



----------


## Diwydiant

Joli...

 ::o: 

Où est-ce que ça se trouve ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ce sont les merveilleuses citées d'Orr  ::P:

----------


## Wid

A l'est du Saut de Malchor

----------


## Diwydiant

Pour le moment, à part Hoelbak et la zone juste à l'est, je ne connais rien d'autre...

 :Emo:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Orr, ce sont les 3 zones haut niveau habitées par un population de revenant difficile à réguler, on les trouves à l’extrême sud de la carte du monde... soit pas trop pressé de les découvrir vu le temps que t'y passera dans un futur certain.

----------


## Vroum

Finalement j'aime bien Noirflot.

----------


## HristHelheim

::): 
Bien placé ^^

----------


## Aog

Haha, bravo Vroum, ça donne envie tous ces sacs... :Bave:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Finalement j'aime bien Noirflot.


Ptis saaaaaaacs  :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Si un mec déco, le sac correspondant à son kill disparaît ?

Parce que j'ai déjà eu des tour à la con avec 3-4 sacs qui disparaissent en un temps record.  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

D'ailleurs les sacs ça marche comment ? Ils apparaissent à nos pieds au moment où l'ennemi meurt à ce que je crois avoir vu.
Du coup on a rarement l'occasion de les ramasser (ou alors j'ai pas le bon réflexe).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::O:

----------


## Zepolak

> D'ailleurs les sacs ça marche comment ? Ils apparaissent à nos pieds au moment où l'ennemi meurt à ce que je crois avoir vu.
> Du coup on a rarement l'occasion de les ramasser (ou alors j'ai pas le bon réflexe).


Faut clic-clic-clic sur la touche d'interaction pour ne pas trop en perdre. Après, bon, y a des fois où tu abandonnes le petit sac derrière avec un petit pincement au coeur parce que ce serait idiot de laisser vivre le méchant monsieur que tu veux rattraper.

----------


## Maximelene

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bca...24a1c9d6d0.jpg


Hey, pourquoi on est les moches... morts vivants... zombies qui tiennent leurs propres yeux...

----------


## Kayato

> Hey, pourquoi on est les moches... morts vivants... zombies qui tiennent leurs propres yeux...


Car ca fait 2 mois et demi qu'on est en D1 et qu'on est en mode zombie pour survivre.

----------


## Skiant

Plus important, pourquoi prendre un film aussi ripou en guise de base ?

----------


## Maximelene

Parce qu'ils ont des goûts de chiotte !

----------


## gnouman

> Plus important, pourquoi prendre un film aussi ripou en guise de base ?


Pourquoi prétendre que c'est un film!  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Sacrés morceaux !

----------


## Diwydiant

Pinaise.

 ::o:

----------


## Eks



----------


## Diwydiant

Mais pourquoi ce n'est pas aussi beau, chez moiiiiiii...

 :Bave: 


Tu utilises SweetFX ? Si oui, quels sont tes réglages, s'il te plait ?

 ::):

----------


## Amoilesmobs



----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Diwydiant

Mais j'comprend pôôôôô !!! Pourquoi c'est beau comme ça, chez vous ?
 :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Tu as un bon matos ? Tu tournes avec quoi comme réglages ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tu as un bon matos ? Tu tournes avec quoi comme réglages ?


Un processeur à 1.8GHz, 4 Gigots de ram et une Radeon HD 6650M et Win7 64 bit... 

Concernant les réglages, je les ai réglé de bases à élevés pour les personnages / animations et moyennes pour le reste, pour éviter tout risque de lag intempestif...

 ::unsure:: 

Mais dès ma prochaine connexion, je pousse le bouzin pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre, au diable la prudence, j'suis un fou dans ma tête, moi...

 :B):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Le sweetfx même avec les réglages par défaut ça vaut le coup de l'essayer, ça bouffe pas/très peu en fps. Avec 660gtx 4/8go Win764 et I5 2550k tout à fond je tourne entre 40 et 50 fps, si je baisse 2/3 options, 60 fps presque constants. Pour le 3w je pensais que j'allais sacrifier pas mal de choses mais ce qui aide beaucoup c'est de baisser les effets lumières dans le sweetconfig.

----------


## Kayato

Pour ceux qui ne passent pas dans le topic WvW voilà à quoi ressemble la préparation au combat avant un reset made in CPC.  :B):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec Sweet FX ,preset "Doudou" http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...=1#post6034173 ,je perds que 3 FPS ,j'ai juste désactivé le Bloom ,j'aime beaucoup,le sombre et surtout la nuit ressort beaucoup mieux !




PS:ma config :e8400 oc 3.8Ghz-6Go Ram-XFX5850.

----------


## Maximelene

Très très jolis screens !!! Tu n'as pas galéré pour sortir ton personnage du champ ?

----------


## Guitou

@Yoggsothoth : ça serait abusé de te demander un screen de ton écran d'option graphique dans gw2 ?
J'ai un bon PC avec sweetFx (par contre faut que je choppe la conf de doudou) mais le jeu me paraît pas aussi beau.
Les effets de réflexion que tu as je me souviens pas avoir constaté ça chez moi. Je veeeuuux !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour sortir le perso du champ de vision ,"/sleep" et ctrl+maj+H ,et un peux de "doigté" pour trouver le bon angle  ::): 

mes options : 


oui j'ai le FXAA et je force l'optimisation de filtrage car le SMAA sur ATI c'est pas ça ...

et pour rester dans le thème un petit "360° view" la nuit .

----------


## Guitou

Merci je regarderais ce week-end.  ::):

----------


## kalhi

Salut à tous,

Je vous présente une petite vidéo du* Voleur en McM* que j'ai composé durant ces dernières semaines.


*Millenium Old School - Kalhi | Gw2 Thief RvR / PvP Video HD
*





_Vous y trouverez__ :_
 Des duels Du ninja de camps Quelques rush avec le raid [MoS] Une attaque de golem Et pleins d'autres choses... 


_Voici les deux builds utilisés_ :
 Un basé sur les saignements tout en restant tanky (skin Mauve) 
http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fYAQ...JMrFGBcI4FwMAA

 L'autre orienté dégâts direct (skin Rouge) 
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fYAQNAo...pSLIGFcI4FwkAA



Enfin, j’espère que cette vidéo vous surprendra et que vous aurez plaisir à la regarder,


[MoS]Kalhi
_Officier Voleur chez Millénium Old School_

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais j'ai arrêté à 2min 30. T'avais déjà utilisé death blossom plus souvent que moi pour monter au 80. Le build est bon et montre vraiment bien la merde qu'est l'équilibrage en ce moment.

----------


## Charmide

Mmh bof. Justement, Death Blossom c'est pas utilisé dans les builds généralement. Là c'est parfait pour tank + saignements. Le standard c'est spam 2 pour la dague. 

Comme quoi y'a au moins 2 builds valables, pour ceux qui doutaient du truc et les mauvaises langues qui trollaient les voleurs  ::trollface:: 

Ça me donne envie de ressortir le stuff tank + altération d'ailleurs.

----------


## Odrhann

::trollface:: 




AOE SUR LES TREBS §§§  ::P: ve:



 :^_^:

----------


## Thimill

Pendant ce temps, sur la homemap de Vizu'...
Après nous avoir rouler dessus, les RG sont coolos, ils nous invitent au pique-nique.

----------


## Say hello

Cafeïne mort dans une rivière de lave, Charmide qui effectue une étude des sols pour vérifier la conformité.
Une soirée normale quoi.

----------


## kalhi

> Mmh bof. Justement, Death Blossom c'est pas utilisé dans les builds généralement. Là c'est parfait pour tank + saignements. Le standard c'est spam 2 pour la dague. 
> 
> Comme quoi y'a au moins 2 builds valables, pour ceux qui doutaient du truc et les mauvaises langues qui trollaient les voleurs 
> 
> Ça me donne envie de ressortir le stuff tank + altération d'ailleurs.


C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de voleur spam 2 dagues, il faut diversifier un peu !

----------


## olih

Où est Charlie ?


Spoiler Alert! 


PNJ buggué , what else  ::trollface::

----------


## Rhusehus

> Ouais j'ai arrêté à 2min 30. T'avais déjà utilisé death blossom plus souvent que moi pour monter au 80. Le build est bon et montre vraiment bien la merde qu'est l'équilibrage en ce moment.


C'est parce que la video ne montre que des duels contre des basLvL / garçons en mousse.
L'équilibrage est plutôt correct de mon point de vue d'elem (ouais, même pas peur), mais faut aller voir contre des gars avec un bon gear ou en sPvP. Là, non, tu ne descend personne avec 2 death blossom.

Si tout le monde joue guerrier/voleur/rodeur, c'est par pure flemme d'être bon, pas parce qu’ils sont meilleurs.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je me demande si Annette serait pas en train de nous troller.  ::mellow::

----------


## Korbeil

*_*

----------


## MrGr33N

Pendant ce temps, à l'Arche du Lion...

----------


## Alchimist

Une œuvre d’Art, par ArenaNet.

----------


## Shurin

Tentacules!

----------


## Zepolak

> Une œuvre d’Art, par ArenaNet.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/65c...7b6fa2c142.jpg


Extreme culling ?

----------


## Maximelene

> http://i.imgur.com/u2e3B.jpg
> 
> *_*


C'est pas Maderone ça ?!

----------


## Maderone

Hehe presque ! Mais avec beaucoup moins de classe quand même

----------


## Maximelene

D'ailleurs, c'est quoi ta capuche Maderone ?

----------


## Maderone

http://www.gw2db.com/items/25281-whispers-mask

----------


## Say hello

C'est du set de l'ordre des soupirs ça non ?

----------


## Maderone

C'est ça 
http://www.gw2armor.com/human/female...play_looks.php

----------


## Anita Spade

Je préfère la mienne, transmutée, bien sûr.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est ça 
> http://www.gw2armor.com/human/female...play_looks.php


Et pour l'armure tu n'es pas sur la culturelle ? 

http://www.gw2armor.com/human/female...play_looks.php

 ::P: 

Enfin, non, tout le monde va préfèrer la version light.

http://www.gw2armor.com/human/female...play_looks.php

Armures HL.  :tired:

----------


## kalhi

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vous présente une petite vidéo du* Voleur en McM* que j'ai composé durant ces dernières semaines.
> 
> 
> *Millenium Old School - Kalhi | Gw2 Thief RvR / PvP Video HD
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT : Rajout de guides .pdf dans le lien youtube

----------


## Zepolak

Pour la postérité, un petit screen de Donald...

----------


## olih

Il est prêt à décoller là, vers la lune et au-delà  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Skiant

> Il est prêt à décoller là, vers la lune et au-delà .


Y'avait plus de jalapenos que prévu dans son burrito ce midi. :classe:

----------


## Odrhann

Voilà un beau panier de salade.  :B): 

(Sahifel, Odrhann, Ivanoff, Seta et Maderone FTW)





Cependant ma surprise fut totale alors que je découvrais le terrible forfait à l'Arche : le coffre de la banque avait été dérobé !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Il est prêt à décoller là, vers la lune et au-delà .





> Y'avait plus de jalapenos que prévu dans son burrito ce midi. :classe:


L'a le feu au cul çui là :relancededix:

----------


## Odrhann

Ah oui, j'ai oublié ce souvenir :




---

Oops.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Attention, on va avoir des problèmes maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ah oui t'as le jeu vachement sombre Odrhann !
ça doit être un peu chiant quand même. 
Soirée sympa en compagnie de confrères sylvaris.

----------


## Maximelene

Carottes.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Voilà un beau panier de salade. 
> 
> (Sahifel, Odrhann, Ivanoff, Seta et Maderone FTW)





> Carottes.






 ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

> Ah oui t'as le jeu vachement sombre Odrhann !
> ça doit être un peu chiant quand même. 
> Soirée sympa en compagnie de confrères sylvaris.


Evidemment, je cheat pas avec le gamma, moi.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ah oui, j'ai oublié ce souvenir :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/28d...8c30c0ceae.jpg
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Oops.


Oh putain !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ah oui, j'ai oublié ce souvenir :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Oops.

----------


## Eks



----------


## Forza Limouzi

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cdc...3ddfa42e2c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b2...f8b6b82bba.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cad...f75dbab7d7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bdd...ed190c8d05.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/590...1be4da5049.jpg
> ...


La première image fait un peu chevaliers du zodiaque, tu serais pas le chevalier d'or du signe du canard par hasard?  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

avec le visage de Clint eastwood en + !

----------


## Gordor

Dieu que cette armure est vilaine !

----------


## Eks

Mon inspiration était Shura du Capricorne  ::): 
C'est vrai que cette armure draconique a plusieurs défauts (un espèce de voile bien laid au niveau du casque), mais ce n'est que mon premier set éxotique, en plus crafté en Berserker... Du coup ça me donne la motivation pour en chopper un autre ! Pour le visage de mon perso, je fais avec et j'attends avec impatience le kit cosmétique de la boutique...

----------


## Maximelene

Je vous offre, en exclusivité mondiale... Trahearne !!!

----------


## Korbeil

"j'aime"

----------


## Maderone

Moment What the fuck à 6h du matin dans le donjon d'Ascalon... On a bien bien ri en tout cas, en compagnie de Charmide, Arkane, Sander Spade et Lordworm.

----------


## olih

Par le plus grand des hasards, découverte en soirée du consommable feux d'artifice.
Pour info, on peut les lancer en dansant  ::trollface:: 
La prochaine sortie cpc risque d'être festive.


PS: Maximelene a décidé de les tester en McM, prier pour son âme.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je vous offre, en exclusivité mondiale... Trahearne !!!


Je te déteste !  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

> Par le plus grand des hasards, découverte en soirée du consommable feux d'artifice.
> Pour info, on peut les lancer en dansant 
> La prochaine sortie cpc risque d'être festive.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b63...4875a5de46.jpg
> 
> PS: Maximelene a décidé de les tester en McM, prier pour son âme.


 :Bave:  

Ça s'achète où?

----------


## Arkane Derian



----------


## Maderone

> Ça s'achète où?



Ah le feu d'artifice ! C'est trop cool. Faut que tous les cpc en ai lors des event, ça peut être le bon gros bordel ! En plus c'est joli. ça s'achète au dernier étage de Rata Sum, je ne me souviens plus du nom du mec.

----------


## silence

Ratasum ou beetletun pour les vendeurs que je connais. Il doit surement y en avoir d'autres. 

Et oui, c'est le bien pour les sorties de groupe. Je savais pas que ca se lance aussi en dansant, c'est d'autant mieux.

----------


## Maximelene

C'était très drôle en WvW. Je me suis posé sur une muraille pour bombarder les assaillants qui rentraient dans la Baie. Totalement innefficace (ils n'ont même pas du voir au milieu des AoE), mais très drôle. Tenter de survivre face à un autre joueur avec uniquement des esquives et des feux d'artifice, c'est héroïque !

----------


## Charmide

Ça doit déchirer avec un tome de commandement  ::o: 

"Allez allez les gens on se pack sous le feu d'artifice §§"

----------


## silence

> Ça doit déchirer avec un tome de commandement.





> La moitié de gens par sur TS [...] on sait juste qu'on pourra pas compter sur eux pour des manoeuvres élaborées et centralisées, parce que taper des romans en pleine action, c'est infaisable.


Problem solved ! 
La rouge pour l'attaque, la verte pour se repacker, la bleue pour la retraite.  ::love::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Problem solved ! 
> La rouge pour l'attaque, la verte pour se repacker, la bleue pour la retraite.


Eh mais c'est pas con ça!

----------


## Woo

Yop yop 

voici une elem vs messmer ^^

----------


## Raymonde

Le seul intérêt de la vidéo, c'est d'essayer de déterminer si l'elem est un homme ou une femme :smile:.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Aucune de ces attaques ne concordent avec le Lore de GW2. Et une élémentaliste HABILLEE et à mains nues ?
Ha ha ha ! Je me gausse.

----------


## Shei

Et qui n'est pas étalé au sol !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

"Eh, et si notre vidéo de deux magiciens qui se lancent des boules de lumière, on lui donnait un titre lié à Guild Wars 2 pour multiplier nos vues par 10 ?!"

----------


## Vroum

Âmes sensibles s'abstenir :

----------


## Guitou

C'est cher un golem ?

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est cher un golem ?


Si tu achètes le plan de golem, ça vaut 1po chacun. C'est déjà très cher. Y a aussi quelques gros golem qui doivent être crafté eux, chacun fabriqué depuis 5 plans de golem et des points de compétence.
Mais surtout surtout chacun vaut 100 ravitaillement aussi, surtout. Et 4200 ravitaillement, quand un camp en possède 100 de base, c'est... Comment dire... Du temps. Du putain de temps. Y a 0.5, 1, 2 ou 3 heures de travail là-dedans, en fonction de leur nombre...

Je comprends même pas comment les mecs ont pu faire pour ne pas détruire instantanément la porte vu qu'elle tombe plus vite que ça avec 10 golems. Je pense que l'immense majorité des joueurs qui étaient dedans ont fait l'attaque tournoyante qui ne sert à rien contre une porte (mais qui semble tellement plus puissante). C'est l'attaque de base qui s'emploie contre une porte, l'attaque du 1 toute bête.

Je comprends pas comment tu peux organiser un truc comme ça et ne pas l'expliquer aux gens  :Emo: 

Pareil, ils ont 40 golems mais pas un mec à côté pour mettre Time Warp. Mais franchement quoi...

----------


## F4t4LisS

Depuis le temps qu'on dit que le skill ne s'achète pas !

----------


## Charmide

Tellement de mecs dans des golems que y'a pas assez de gens pour mettre des portails, du time warp ou focus l'huile = fail.

----------


## Korbeil

Un ascalon en mode explo avec quelques PUs (dont un commandeur, quel cranneur ce mec),
un moment épique ...

----------


## Guitou

C'est le 1er terrier qu'on voit ? Celui en bas des escaliers ?

----------


## olih

:tired:

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est le 1er terrier qu'on voit ? Celui en bas des escaliers ?


Exactement

----------


## Lee Tchii

Voici un screen qui va en faire hurler plus d'un, mais attention, uniquement pour ceux qui ont fini l'histoire personnelle :
Cliquer ici.
Mouhahahahahaha !  ::trollface::

----------


## Myron

Heu ouais...ou pas hein!!  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as bien lu ce qui est écrit ?  ::o:  Tu es sûr de bien comprendre ? (Peut-être qu'en fait, tu es comme moi et tu aimes bien les endives ?)

----------


## Myron

Oui je me suis mal exprimé. "J'espère bien que je t'aurais poignardé dans le dos avant le prochain dragon. Me raconte pas de salades l'endive tu n'as rien fait du tout."
Alors...heureuse? ^^

----------


## Maximelene

"Ensemble", mon oeil ouais, saloperie de cul terreux !

----------


## Maderone

T'es toujours pas couché toi !

----------


## olih

> T'es toujours pas couché toi !


Miroir magique  :tired: .

----------


## Evene

Je remets ici pour ceux qui aurait manqué sur le topic WvW :

----------


## Maximelene

Après une petite séance de donjon, fin de soirée à l'Arche du Lion.

Bilan :

Maderone a la classe :


Lee Tchi a la classe :


Et moi j'me fait violer par un clébard  :Emo: 


Mais j'ai pas tout perdu, j'ai un familier Lee Tchi maintenant (très rare !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## silence

Je crois qu'il faut lui retirer son tome, il ne fait pas bon ménage avec ses pillules.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Magique  :^_^: .

----------


## Anita Spade

Enorme ! Le mot épique prend tout son sens.
Il faut davantage de commandants comme ça.

----------


## Myron

J'approuve! Comment j'aurais enchainé perso!  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Il manque des passages clés dans l'évolution du discours, sandale !  ::o:

----------


## olih

Non, ton discours a été tronqué ?!
:sandale: !

----------


## Anita Spade

> :sandale: !

----------


## Caf

C'est arrivé cette nuit les mecs de Vizunah étaient dégoutés par le pilote du golem, et les RG eux, étaient ravi ! Enjoy :  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Euh... wait... on peux s'en prendre à une porte de son propre camp avec un Golem?????
S'tun put*** de bug ça.

----------


## Korbeil

non, le fort était à PA, c'est un VS qui tape dessus, et les BT attendent derrière  ::):

----------


## Guitou

AAAH c'est filmé par un BT c'est ça ?
J'suis un peu lent avec la neige ce matin. :/

----------


## Korbeil

> AAAH c'est filmé par un BT c'est ça ?
> J'suis un peu lent avec la neige ce matin. :/


C'est ça  :;):

----------


## ivanoff

petite réunion bovine hier soir à l'arche du lion  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ahh je comprend mieux (ouai je regarde la vidéo en super low D parce ma connec du taf est merdique)

Mais bon, s't'un peu un débile le golem  :tired:

----------


## Vaaahn

Et encore un pseudo pilote de golem qui fait le tourbilol sur une porte  ::|: 




> petite réunion bovine hier soir à l'arche du lion


Au début, on s'est cru au salon de l'agriculture, et peu après on était chez Ikea  :^_^: 

Merci aux canards d'hier soir pour la session PvE bien bien fnu.
Je savais pas qu'on pouvait passer autant de temps dans des catacombres  ::P:

----------


## lokham

> C'est arrivé cette nuit les mecs de Vizunah étaient dégoutés par le pilote du golem, et les RG eux, étaient ravi ! Enjoy :


De là à dire que les RG ne sont pas capables d'ouvrir eux mêmes les portes des forts, il n'y a qu'un pas, que je ne franchirais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Il fait beau, il fait chaud  :Cigare: 
Après un puzzle jump, une petite séance de plongeon entre canard.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai été impressionné dès le début de mes sessions de jeu par l'échelle des tailles entre les différents perso... Un norn est gigantesque par rapport à un Asura...

 ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

Randoms images:

Un fort tagué Ultimatesix  ::ninja:: 


Quoi les béliers ça tape pas les murs ?


Défense du camp de Pangloss (pendant presque 10-15min, en plein milieu du territoire PA  ::trollface:: )

----------


## ivanoff

la map RvR à 2h du matin  ::O: 



j'ai pu en profiter pleinement pour prendre les panorama, site remarquable que je n'avais pas tranquillou  ::):

----------


## Skiant

RDJ : Y'a des gens qui utilisent encore cette saloperie d'ImageShack pour héberger leurs images en 2012.  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est pas comme si on avait un outil offert par CPC pour héberger vos photos  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hier soir, une équipe de preux aventuriers a accompli sa destinée dans le chemin 3 de Arah.
N'écoutant que leur courage, ils suivirent une sylvari dans sa quête pour libérer les races de l'influence des dragons.

Admirez son air ébahi quand elle mit la main sur un poulet mort-vivant :


Rebaptisé plus tard Gigoto, alors libéré de l'empreinte de Zhaïtan !

Et vous avez raté la meilleure : _"Protégez-moi et le poulet pendant le rituel !"_

Cependant, la question qui restera sur toutes les lèvres sera : c'est quoi ce Giganticus Lupicus nain ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ta gueule, c'est magique.

----------


## olih

Premier légendaire de la guilde.
 :Gerbe:  ::sad:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Woputain, le plus moche !

----------


## Charmide

Et dans la soirée puzzle jump: 



MAG-NIFIQUE

----------


## Ptit gras

Il me semble qu'on a un canard qui a pas mal frapsé pendant nos deux sorties serious 3w, est ce que tu comptes en faire un montage vidéo ? ça sort bientôt ?  :Bave:

----------


## Odrhann

"Moment privilégié avec ton commandeur"



Sinon, la soirée, c'était ça.

----------


## Maderone

A poual !

----------


## Anita Spade

En exclusivité, voici le cosplay Sylvari de Lee Tchi:

Source: Banjo

----------


## Lee Tchii

Alors Charmide préfère les feuillus. Et Banjo me propose un cosplay bien plus habillé que prévu.
Ouf, j'échappe à cette mascarade  ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

> Ouf, j'échappe à cette mascarade


Hé !!!! C'est la jupe de mon perso !!!    ::wub:: 


edit : le costume est magnifique, sacré boulot.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui, les fans arrivent à faire des choses incroyables. Quaggans !!!

----------


## Maderone

> bien plus habillé que prévu.


 ::O:   ::mellow::  :Gerbe:

----------


## Kayato

C'était un cosplay uniquement basé sur des artwork de l'époque il me semble.

----------


## Maderone

Bah même... Elle se trimbale les seins à l'air. Faut être un peut exhibitionniste pour faire ce genre de cosplay quand même.

----------


## Zepolak

Faut. Buter. Tous. Les. Quaggans. Moisis.

----------


## dragou

> Bah même... Elle se trimbale les seins à l'air. Faut être un peut exhibitionniste pour faire ce genre de cosplay quand même.


Et nous sommes ravis qu'elle fasse partager sa passion   (je parle du cosplay, pas de l'exhib, quoi que Oo)

----------


## Korbeil

> Et nous sommes ravis qu'elle fasse partager sa passion   (je parle du cosplay, pas de l'exhib, quoi que Oo)


Non moi j'suis pas ravi  :Gerbe:

----------


## dragou

> Non moi j'suis pas ravi


Je me doute, le cosplay ne doit pas être à ton gout  :;):

----------


## Charmide

> Alors Charmide préfère les feuillus.


C'est faux ! Scandale !

Mes végétaux préférés sont bien sûr les conifères que je cosplay régulièrement !
[Tonique Mystérieux]

En guise de protestation, je ne ferai plus de canon avec toi  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 14h26 ---------- Previous post was at 14h22 ----------




> "Moment privilégié avec ton commandeur"
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/761...bd779d7bdc.jpg


C'est beau  :Emo: (bis)

Remarquons que pendant ce temps là, beaucoup de plots n'avaient pas toujours pas fini l'ultra simple puzzle jump quaggan  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> En guise de protestation, je ne ferai plus de canon avec toi


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai eu peur soudain que quelqu'un aie enregistré ça avec mumble.
Ouf, l'honneur est sauf.
Tu peux tenter de résister, je te piégerai quand je veux  ::trollface::

----------


## silence

> 


Effectivement, les trois suivants sont légèrement plus réussis. Même la mascarade. Quant au Quaggan ...  ::love::

----------


## Charmide

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai eu peur soudain que quelqu'un aie enregistré ça avec mumble.
> Ouf, l'honneur est sauf.
> Tu peux tenter de résister, je te piégerai quand je veux


Haha. Non, j'espère pas. 
Et je crois que tu sur-estimes ton emprise sur moi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

> Faut. Buter. Tous. Les. Quaggans. Moisis.


Et éviscérer ceux avec un noeud rose.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai eu peur soudain que quelqu'un aie enregistré ça avec mumble.


J'ai enregistré. Tout.

Je réfléchis à ce que je pourrais demander en échange de l'effacement du fichier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je demande une écoute privée avant de répondre à un quelconque chantage !  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Tentative de bluff : échec.

----------


## olih

En attendant hivernel :



Spoiler Alert! 


Coeur lv18, Antreneige (15-25 norn)

----------


## Sahifel

Ca y est puzzle fini !  :B): 

04h36...



Allez Banjo, tu peux le faire !  ::P: 



Au complet...



LA RECOMPENSE  :B):

----------


## Guitou

Et l'autre récompense c'était quoi ?

----------


## Sahifel

EN AVANT !  :^_^:

----------


## Odrhann

Ah ben tiens.  ::ninja:: 



Baston.

Puis, les CF gank Vaaahn. Et moi je regarde.

----------


## Thimill

J'ai joué avec Koops cette nuit tiens.

----------


## Koops

T'aurais pus au moins balancer 30pa radin va  ::ninja:: 

Ps: moi aussi j'ai des screens de ce soir gaffe à ce que tu sors  ::):

----------


## Anita Spade

Tiens, apparemment ils sont en train de reconstruire une statue/fontaine moche (?) à l'arche du lion, j'espère qu'elle sera détruite par des soucoupes volantes pour l'event "*End of Times*" le 21 décembre prochain.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ah ben tiens. 
> 
> 
> 
> Baston.
> 
> Puis, les CF gank Vaaahn. Et moi je regarde.


Je me suis fait attaqué déloyalement ouais.
D'abord, je me balade en tonique de bonhomme de neige et je croise Railgar et tonique de combat aussi, baaah je tape ... je tape, je tape, je tape, je tape, je tape. Je lui met la patée, normal  ::rolleyes:: 

Et là PAN!, ya 3 ou 4 CF qui se ramène pour sauver leur chef vénéré. Comme c'était meugnon  ::P:

----------


## ivanoff

elle est pour toi sahifel  ::P:

----------


## Sahifel

Non ! J'en reviens pas...  ::|:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah ouais ça doit faire mal ça  ::trollface:: 
Tu peux te consoler en te disant qu'il extorque ses camarades à la manière de Maderone  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Alors Lee Tchii, ça avance ces teintures ?  ::ninja:: 
:détourne le sujet subtilement:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est fini les teintures ! 
Maintenant c'est faire Arah encore une fois, collecter 100 opales et 250 tas de poussières T6.
Pour le premier don  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis trop jaloux ! Mes teintures avancent pas  ::(: 

Mais j'ai 1.2mil karma  :Cigare:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Joli ! C'est pas si simple de réunir tous le karma nécessaire.
Tu as fait beaucoup de W3 j'imagine ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Un peu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anita Spade

D'autres explorateurs que moi ont déjà du trouver cet endroit, mais je viens de la découvrir et je cherche des réponses...

Attiré par une veine de Mithril riche, je m'enfonce dans une caverne inhabitée au nord du _Passage Ronceux_, dans le _Détroit de la dévastation_, je récupère le précieux minerais et avise quelques pierres formant un escalier naturel, supposant un jumping puzzle, je m'y engage et me retrouve face à une porte close, d'une technologie inconnue...
 

Je commence à me demander s'il n'y aurait pas un event qui permettrait d'ouvrir le dit passage, et je découvre en m'approchant, que cette porte n'est qu'une texture impalpable et qu'il est possible d'y sauter au travers, ce que je fait donc:

Une fois de l'autre côté, je me retrouve dans une cavité rocheuse, mais que se présente donc à mes yeux ébahis?


Des textures à une face, des murs invisibles, et la possibilité de se balader dans le décor.
  

Les interrogations se bousculent dans mon esprit; mais quel est donc cet endroit? Une zone pas finie? Pourquoi cette porte? Qui suis-je, où vais-je, pourquoi je vis?

EDIT: Après être resté un bon moment dans les environs, je confirme qu'aucun event ne s'est lancé, personne n'est passé, et que si les screens sont sombres, c'est qu'il faisait nuit, en effet une fois le soleil haut dans le ciel la caverne s'illumine.

----------


## olih

Stargate  ::o: .

----------


## Korbeil

> Stargate .

----------


## olih



----------


## Arkane Derian

En cette période de Noël, j'aimerais que nous ayons tous une pensée pour cette jeune personne qui, à cause d'ArenaNet, doit vivre l'enfer depuis plusieurs mois. Que la vie est cruelle est parfois...

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha, la pauvre x)

----------


## Charmide

J'ai presque envie de lui envoyer un mail pour lui expliquer pourquoi tout le monde ricane ou chantonne "swimming, swimming, swimming.." derrière elle quand elle traverse le hall de son lycée  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

> En cette période de Noël, j'aimerais que nous ayons tous une pensée pour cette jeune personne qui, à cause d'ArenaNet, doit vivre l'enfer depuis plusieurs mois. Que la vie est cruelle est parfois...


Sir, you made my day  :^_^:  ::cry::

----------


## ivanoff

Nous avons enfin trouver le nom et le prénom de lee tchi  ::P:

----------


## Ananas

Suite à la non demande populaire, je vous présente mon Guerrier Norn d'un raffinement rare, au nom qui suscite toutes les admirations : Drëdlôk Alâmoüstach

----------


## Lee Tchii

Crébiendiou, je suis découverte  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Super, on va pouvoir t'appeler Justine maintenant.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Nous avons enfin trouver le nom et le prénom de lee tchi


ON A ENFIN SON ... heum, on a enfin son âge aussi  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> ON A ENFIN SON ...


Numéro de T-shirt ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, on tapait pas loin quand on disait qu'elle avait 13 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sinon, *JE* tapais pas loin quand *JE* disais qu'elle avait 13 ans


*FIXED*
Qu'est ce que tu fais comme erreurs ces jours-ci ...

----------


## Vroum

> Suite à la non demande populaire, je vous présente mon Guerrier Norn d'un raffinement rare, au nom qui suscite toutes les admirations : Drëdlôk Alâmoüstach
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d85...a5cbc202c4.jpg


Je crois que j'ai déjà croisé un membre de sa famille :

 ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

C'est pas facile tous les jours. 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est sorti du contexte.

Il manque la marche funèbre jouée par Maderone.

----------


## Maderone

Ah oui eh ho ! Ma marche funèbre  !

----------


## Anita Spade

Nous avions un reporter présent sur place, voici en exclusivité pour Le Journal du Fnu la photo de Maximelene déclarant sa flamme à Lee Tchii:

----------


## Maderone

xD

Je suis mort hahaha

----------


## Lanilor

Quand le bus Vizunah tente de prendre Baie avec un treb sur une barque : 



Quand on fuit après s'être fait repérer lors d'une attaque fufu optimisée sur la porte aqua de Garni :


Bref, le WvW en période d'Hivernel c'est nawak.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous êtes affreux  ::o: 

Tenez, voici le screen de l'armure légère que j'ai vu à l'Arche du Lion :

Une idée de quoi c'est ?

----------


## Guitou

C'est pas l'héritage ?
On dirait bien :

----------


## Vaaahn

Je confirme pour le pantalon  http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Heritage_armor

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je confirme pour toute l'armure, je l'ai avec mon envout. C'est l'Héritage mais sans les épaulettes (qui sont affreuses).

----------


## Arkane Derian

On sait enfin ce que fait Charmide de ses nuits, il bosse chez Michou :

----------


## Charmide

::o:   ::o:   :tired:

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Anita Spade



----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est quiiiii ?  ::o:

----------


## kennyo

Georges Michael ?

----------


## Aarbron

ma contribution:

----------


## Korbeil

Vraiment sympa le screen de l'effigie qui tombe  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Je trouve la qualité de tes screens assez énorme. Il y a eu le retour des captures en super haute qualité ?





> C'est quiiiii ?


Charmide.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais même pas ! Ce mensonge !  ::o: 

Sinon, j'avais oublié d'immortaliser un certain événement plus compliqué qu'il n'y parait :


Et parce que ça m'avait été demandé, voici le premier quaggan albinos :

en pâte d'amande. Il a l'air géant là, mais il mesure à peine 2/3 cm de haut ...

----------


## Guitou

C'est comme ça que tu vois les quaggans ? Et tu les trouves mignons ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

:tired:  Le modèle.

Mais je t'en prie Guitou, si tu sens que tu peux faire mieux, ne te prive pas ...

----------


## Maderone

Ah oui le screen, je l'avais oublié ! <3

----------


## Charmide

> Georges Michael ?


 :^_^: 

J'aime cette réponse.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et parce que ça m'avait été demandé, voici le premier quaggan albinos :
> 
> en pâte d'amande. Il a l'air géant là, mais il mesure à peine 2/3 cm de haut ...


Ooooh, ce quaggan, comme il est mignon ...* à croquer*  :B): 
Je suis sûr qu'une papillote de quaggan aux petits légumes pour le réveillon, ça ferait fureur!!!

EDIT : je SAIS quel cadeau on t'as offert à Noël Leetchii, ÇA!

----------


## Guitou

Manque le noeud rose pour qu'il soit à croquer.




> Le modèle.
> Mais je t'en prie Guitou, si tu sens que tu peux faire mieux, ne te prive pas ...


Ah oui donc c'est pas un quaggan en pâte d'amande, c'est une peluche de quaggan en pâte d'amande.
Parce que j'avais pas compris que c'était un noeud qu'il avait dans les mains (et qu'il a pas dans les mains du coup).

----------


## Nessou

Ils arrivent.

----------


## Maximelene

Go go power rangers !

----------


## Korbeil

> Ils arrivent.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

Horribles.

Z'êtes niveau combien ?

----------


## Korbeil

Pour ma part ... 10  ::ninja::

----------


## doudou1408

8, mais je compte être 80 rapidement  :Cigare:

----------


## Platinum

c'est moi le bleu ciel! c'est moi !!  ::wub:: 

lvl 8 aussi  ::(:

----------


## Anita Spade

Génial!  :^_^: 

Mais pourquoi le violet, il a pas la même coiffure?
C'est un signe distinctif parce que c'est le chef?
Et pourquoi le bleu clair il a pas les mêmes oreilles que les trois autres?
C'est des asuras garçons ou des filles?
C'est quoi cette armure?

----------


## Platinum

armure de base lvl1 / assura fille

et puis trop complex a faire 100% pareil... pour la coupe raté c'est une erreur mais on ne verra plus rien une fois tous équipés de l armure ninja du prieuré   :;): 

joyeux réveillon a demain les canards !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bande de foufous !
Passe un bon réveillon également !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bonne année pleine d'ectos, d'insignes d'honneur, de teintures rares et surtout de fnu !

----------


## Guitou

Oue des POs, des norns en string et de la bière !

Bonne année les coins.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Des cloches indestructibles, des peluches de quaggans et des contrats permanents pour changer sa coiffure !  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

> Bonne année pleine d'ectos, d'insignes d'honneur, de teintures rares et surtout de fnu !


Il a bien résumé

----------


## ivanoff

il y a quand même de drôle de chose qui se passe en W3

Il y a des envouteurs volants  ::o:  (après sa osez dire que c'est pas cheaté l'envouteur)



Il y a même les powers rangers en plein spectacle

----------


## pOmmi

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/683...c43a78041c.jpg
> 
> Ils arrivent.


On dirait plutôt les Tortues Nain-ja !

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu veux un tonique de bébé quaggan ? Tu veux nager comme une sirène obèse ?

Rendez vous au détroit de la dévastation, au sud de fort Trinité.



Le dénommé boopboop (ou son cousin avec un nom tout aussi merdique mais non moins fameux) te propose un event si tu lui parles. Tu le finis et à toi les mouvements chaloupés dans l'eau  :Cigare:

----------


## Dachnavar

Oh, alors là, je suis scotché.
Je venais justement pour dire grosso modo la même chose (sans les screens, certes, pas encore eu le temps de les faire).

J'ai d'ailleurs fait le plein tout à l'heure, attendez-vous à suivre les aventures de Quaggan à la plage, Quaggan à la montagne, Quaggan contre les dragons, ...
Enfin, si j'oublie pas de faire le plein de screens.

----------


## Vaaahn

Troma nous propose sur le forum GC de poster dans un topic les pires pseudos rencontré IG avec screen à l'appui si possible.

GOGOGO§§§

----------


## Anita Spade

Marrant, j'avais pensé à proposer cette idée ici même, mais je m'étais demandé si ça ne pouvait pas devenir borderline et aboutir à des lynchages, du coup quand j'en vois je me contente de la brailler dans le chan /G mais c'est vrai qu'au vu de certains pseudos priceless rencontrés en jeu, il y a matière...

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai pris des screenshot pour ça depuis le premier jour. Mais bon. Chercher dans mes 3000 screens :x

----------


## ivanoff

ho la vache  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

Apparemment, si on est dans l'eau à la limite de la map et qu'on déco reco, le jeu n'aime pas trop  ::lol::  :

----------


## Snydlock

Après les bus en RvR, voici le train : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vIoGp3R7ZI

----------


## Nessou

Belle manière ironique de montrer la pauvre meta actuelle du 3W.

----------


## Maderone

Oh c'est bien fait !  ::P:

----------


## silence

Ca montre surtout que tout jeu pvp demande au joueur de jouer ce qui n'est pas le cas ici comme bien souvent sur les Mmorpg.

----------


## Nessou

Cela montre surtout que la quantité prime sur la qualité. M'enfin là on est HS.

----------


## Skiant

> Cela montre surtout que la quantité prime sur la qualité.


Non. C'est juste que tu as une vision étriquée de la chose.

----------


## silence

> Cela montre surtout que la quantité prime sur la qualité. M'enfin là on est HS.


Non, absolument pas. Ca me rappel Wow et Tol Barad, la chose qui m'a fait arrêter d'essayer de jouer avec un tas de teubés.

----------


## Skiant

> Non, absolument pas. Ca me rappel Wow et Tol Barad, la chose qui m'a fait arrêter d'essayer de jouer avec un tas de teubés.


Si si si.
Exemple : Si Vizunah reste devant, c'est pas parce qu'on a un skill de gueudin au jeu en lui-même. C'est parce qu'on arrive à avoir du monde motivé pratiquement tout le temps, y compris quand les autres jettent l'éponge. Ce qui est aussi une forme de skill.

Se contenter de dire "C'est que du nombre et zéro skill" c'est oublier le boulot incroyable qu'il faut abattre pour avoir des équipes motivées et soudées, capables de fonctionner en coordination.
Un bus sans aucune coordination se fait réduire en charpie en deux-deux par deux mecs avec des armes de siège, ou par des groupes moitié moins nombreux.

----------


## silence

Tu délires Skiant, c'est à Nessou que je répondais et nous sommes d'accord tous deux.  ::ninja:: 

Pour passer d'une map full bleue à une map full rouge il y a un soucis dans leur gestion du Rvr et cela ne tient absolument pas à la meta, si ce n'est peut être quant à des questions de classement et de calcul qui créent des déséquilibre entre serveurs au sein d'un même groupe et encore.

----------


## Skiant

> Tu délires Skiant, c'est à Nessou que je répondais et nous sommes d'accord tous deux.


Putain ouais, mes confuses. J'ai du mal avec les mecs qui rejettent la faute sur le voisin à coup de "c'est pas compliqué ce qu'ils font pour gagner" mais qui sont incapables d'en faire autant.

----------


## Zepolak

> Putain ouais, mes confuses. J'ai du mal avec les mecs qui rejettent la faute sur le voisin à coup de "c'est pas compliqué ce qu'ils font pour gagner" mais qui sont incapables d'en faire autant.


Non mais ce que Nessou veut dire je pense, et c'est pas une histoire de rejet sur son voisin, c'est que leur putain de bus, genre hier, il est a été utile. 

Et en effet, un supercroiseur en défense, c'est très efficace surtout sur les frontalières qui sont petites et si le supercroiseur a de belles augmentations de vitesse. Et c'est con.

Mais un supercroiseur en attaque, c'est plus complexe.

----------


## silence

En fait j'ai édité après ton passage, je t'ai cité par erreur dans mon message.  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Il faut vous calmer les gars un peu hein. J'ai juste dit que la vidéo représente bien la meta actuelle. -Outre le repeignage de map de nuit- la meta actuelle (forcée par le clip et le gameplay limité par les dèvs qui incite à se regrouper un max pour rouler sur tout) est très vilaine, c'tout. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on essaye pas autre chose, cela veut juste dire qu'actuellement le mieux c'est d'être pack et d'être par bus de 20 au moins.

----------


## Kayato

20 c'est pas vraiment un bus mais plutôt un warband opti en 3W pour moi.

----------


## silence

> Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on essaye pas autre chose, cela veut juste dire qu'actuellement le mieux c'est d'être pack et d'être par bus de 20 au moins.


Ce qui est faux. Maintenant je vais me calmer puisque, si vous ne le voyez pas, je trépigne de fureur derrière mon Pc.

----------


## Zepolak

> 20 c'est pas vraiment un bus mais plutôt un warband opti en 3W pour moi.


Tout est histoire de référentiel. Pour moi ce midi, qui était entouré de 10 personnes pas optis pour un sou, je peux te dire que le groupe de 20-30 qui nous déboulait dans la gueule, c'était pas tout à fait la subtilité. 

Et encore ils avaient des morts. Optimisés à tendance vitrail ou cristal. Mais 20-30. Tristesse.

Après, soyons franc, quand t'es 10, mettons 15 sur la fin de la pause-repas, je connais peu de jeu où tu peux reprendre du terrain sur un adversaire en surnombre qui a eu le temps de se fortifier en plus. Et un tel jeu serait... Bizarre...

----------


## Nessou

Je vais te donner un exemple si tu ne comprends toujours pas :
Sur la vidéo ils sont 30+ à taper contre une porte bêtement. Disons qu'il y a 10 défenseurs en face.
Une bonne meta les 30+ qui sont devant la porte à taper comme des bêtes devraient s'organiser pour pourquoi pas attaquer un mur en même temps et être tous plutôt écartés pour éviter de se prendre tous toutes les AE en même temps, cela demande du skill et de l'organisation, ce n'est plus qu'une question de nombre. Car si ils restent tous devant la porte il suffit que les 10 défenseurs en face placent tous leurs AE en même temps pour wipe les 30 d'un coup.

EDIT : @Kayato Je préfère ne pas jouer sur les chiffres, c'est juste pour mettre en exemple.

----------


## Skiant

Donc le truc qui marche bien c'est pas d'être 30 ou 50, mais d'être bien organisés, peu importe le nombre.

CQFD.

----------


## Nessou

> Donc le truc qui marche bien c'est pas d'être 30 ou 50, mais d'être bien organisés, peu importe le nombre.
> 
> CQFD.


T'as pas bien tout lu je crois.

Je résume : 
META ACTUELLE = BUS 60 NOBRAIN > BUS 30 ORGA
META SOUHAITEE = BUS 60 NOBRAIN < BUS 30 ORGA
NEED = GAMEPLAY DONC META PLUS TRANCHANT/E

----------


## Kayato

> T'as pas bien tout lu je crois.
> 
> Je résume : 
> META ACTUELLE = BUS 60 NOBRAIN > BUS 30 ORGA
> META SOUHAITEE = BUS 60 NOBRAIN < BUS 30 ORGA
> NEED = GAMEPLAY DONC META PLUS TRANCHANT/E


Malheureusement le seul moyen de contrer le meta actuel c'est de sorganiser et de split. Je te rejoins là dessus, en pure fight le nombre est très souvent celui qui l'emporte  ::|: .

----------


## billybones

Si j'ai bien compris, vous voulez que few PGM viennent à bout de mass casual ?

donc vous voulez frustrez plein de ptits casuals pour le bonheur d'un nombre réduit de PGM ?

donc vous voulez qu'ANET réponde au besoin de quelques PGM au détriment du reste de sa clientèle ?

je pense que pour équilibrer la META, il est important de connaitre quand l'avantage bascule des pgm aux casual, avec un ratio de 1 pour 2, 1 pour 3, 1 pour 1,5 etc. 
Et il faut pondérer les valeurs que vous trouvez par l'expérience en tenant compte de votre niveau d'organisation auquel vous pourrez affecter un facteur correctif qu'il serait bon de faire juger par une personne extérieur pour qualifier votre valeur réelle de PGM et non pas la valeur subjective que vous avez de vous même.

moi je me prononce pas mais si j'ai bien compris je suis pas sur que cela soit dans l’intérêt d'ANET de frustrer trop de ses joueurs.

----------


## Kayato

Faut switch de topic les gars par contre si possible  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> META ACTUELLE = BUS 60 NOBRAIN > BUS 30 ORGA


T'es sûr d'avoir mis les pieds dans un bus bien organisé récemment ?

----------


## Maderone

S'il vous plait, 
Barrez vous du topic fnu pour débattre du RvR !! 
NAMAYHO !

----------


## Charmide

Et remettez les termes du débat au clair en même temps, parce que là ça part dans tous les sens et vous parlez de 80 choses à la fois !

----------


## Aldrasha

C'est quoi une META ?

----------


## Charmide

Ils ont des femmes là-bas?  ::o:

----------


## Aldrasha

> Ils ont des femmes là-bas?


Des femmes ? où ca ????   :Bave:

----------


## Korbeil

> Des femmes ? où ca ????

----------


## Aldrasha

Oublie Panda, t'étais pas né.

----------


## Maderone

et vlan 
xD

----------


## Korbeil

> Oublie Panda, t'étais pas né.



PARDOOOON ?

----------


## Aldrasha

L'Île aux enfants est une émission de télévision française pour la jeunesse comptant 968 épisodes. Au début, elle est diffusée dans le cadre de l'émission jeunesse "Jeunes Années" sur la troisième chaîne couleur de l'ORTF du 16 septembre 1974 au 3 janvier 1975, puis sur FR3 du 6 janvier 1975 au 14 février 1975. Elle est enfin diffusée sur TF1 chaque soir à 18h du 17 février 1975 au 30 juin 1982 .  (Wikipédia)

Tu vois ton année de naissance dans les tranches indiquées ?

----------


## billybones

d'ailleurs vu que personne ici est né pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, on doit pas en parler ^^

----------


## Nessou

Noob commander !

----------


## silence

> Tu vois ton année de naissance dans les tranches indiquées ?





> [...] les meilleurs épisodes furent rediffusés sur Canal J du 6 septembre 1993 à juin 1998 chaque soir à 18h, suivis d'une petite séquence en direct animée par Casimir et Léonard le Renard.
> 
> Fin 2002 - début 2003, une centaine d'épisodes furent rediffusés dans Bonsoir les Zouzous sur France 5.


Faut lire jusqu'au bout.  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Faut lire jusqu'au bout.


Elle avait pas mis ces lunettes  ::|:

----------


## Aldrasha

J'ai pas le temps pour tout ça.

Moi je recherche des cadeaux pour le prochain noël de Maderone !

----------


## Anita Spade

HAHAHA  ::P: 
Priceless
Depuis le temps que je dis que l'arc licorne de Maderone chie des arc-en-ciels.
Mais quels mots clefs as-tu tapé pour trouver une image pareille? Et surtout, on peut en acheter sur amazon?

----------


## Vaaahn

> http://i.imgur.com/Dd8qAh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/g0gdQ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/wOmy7.jpg
> 
> Noob commander !


Tu parle du SFR ou de Charmide qui troll dans le /map ???  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Comme le montre cette étude hautement scientifique, les poneys mangent des arc-en-ciels ! Ils ne les chient pas !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Comme le montre cette étude hautement scientifique, les poneys mangent des arc-en-ciels ! Ils ne les chient pas !


Je ... jeeee ... pffff, je ... non mais sérieusement là ... je ... je sais pas quoi dire ... appelez un médecin merde quoi ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ce qu'il n'osera pas révéler, c'est que ma personne a contribué à rassembler les données pour cette petite merveille.
Permettez-moi de dévoiler l'étude dans son entièreté.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Continue comme ça Lytchi, on va réussir à tuer Vaaahn à force !

----------


## Charmide

:Gerbe:

----------


## Korbeil

>

----------


## Hem

This is awesome.

Rien à rajouter.

----------


## Vroum

One shot en trois coup... On le dit bien comme ça ?

'Fin bref rassurez moi, c'est pas normal ce genre de truc sur 3200 d'armure ?  ::O: 
Edit : apparemment si en fait. Ok.

----------


## Korbeil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/adbd597...a9444fff78.jpg
> One shot en trois coup... On le dit bien comme ça ?
> 
> 'Fin bref rassurez moi, c'est pas normal ce genre de truc sur 3200 d'armure ? 
> Edit : apparemment si en fait. Ok.


Non backstap c'pas fumé.

----------


## Ptit gras

9882 sur un backstab t'as eu de la chance. Moi j'ai vu pop du 16k dans ma liste  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

4,5k sur le steal du voleur ?
Quand je pense que si j'utilise ça sur un mob en PvE j’atteins les 500 ^^

----------


## Nessou

> 4,5k sur le steal du voleur ?
> Quand je pense que si j'utilise ça sur un mob en PvE j’atteins les 500 ^^


Au lvl 35 ? :ascalon:

----------


## Maderone

nan, il m'avait semblé que c'était ça, quand j'avais test sur un mob à Orr ^^ mais bon c'était y'a quelques temps, et je suis parti du fait que ça ne faisait pas de dégâts aussi scandaleux.

----------


## Nessou

Oui oui, j'ai réussi à passer à travers la porte et monter en haut.  :B):

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve qu'il y a trop de poney dans ce thread, alors je mets une licorne...

----------


## Hasunay

Tiens pour la première fois de ma vie j'ai vomi deux fois de suite :/

----------


## Arkane Derian



----------


## Nessou

Spaces marines, arkane je t'aimes.  ::wub::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Une soirée comme les autres en 3W :


Un CPC dont je tairai le nom par charité chrétienne se fait dépop par les gardes devant Garnison :





Un CPC dont je tairai le nom par charité chrétienne (et j'ai pas dit que c'était le même, ha ben si, ça y est, je l'ai dit) pose un chariot enflammé trop loin pour toucher la porte lors d'une tentative de ninja sur Garnison :




Et pendant ce temps, UltimateSix et le célèbre trio de Vizunah animent le chan local et le chan map :

----------


## Arkane Derian



----------


## gnouman

> Je trouve qu'il y a trop de poney dans ce thread, alors je mets une licorne...


Putain pure... je veux même pas savoir comment t'es allez chercher ce truc.  ::O:

----------


## Ananas

> Putain pure... je veux même pas savoir comment t'es allez chercher ce truc.


C'est peut-être lui sur la photo, qui sait...

----------


## Lanilor



----------


## Mr Slurp

Hier on a croisé une petite bestiole...

----------


## ivanoff

Pour toi Maximelene et les autres petit poney

----------


## Anita Spade

Bordel, je l'ai dans la tête c'est affreux!! Maudit sois-tu Ivanoff !! Et qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de cliquer aussi, j'aurais du me méfier pourtant...

----------


## Nessou

Enfin terminé de skin.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est Troma ? 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

::o: 

La dernière fois que j'ai vu troma il était en full T3, donc non !  :B):

----------


## Charmide

Ouep, fait gaffe mec, maintenant on va te demander des autographes et de faire des discours sur le "vizunah spirit".  ::trollface:: 

EDIT post-post Nessou: Quand même dangereusement proche !

----------


## Maximelene

T'as la classe mec !

----------


## Arkane Derian

5 persos niveau 80, achievement unlock :

----------


## Odrhann

Y a quand même un canard qui a du goût sur la création de personnage.

Ils ont de bonnes trombines !

----------


## Hasunay

> 5 persos niveau 80, achievement unlock :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ac763ff...6af964c68c.jpg


5 perso et pas une seul salade ou un seul chat ?! C'est du racisme monsieur !

----------


## Zepolak

C'est tristoune... Y a pas de salade et y a de chats mais y a un asura  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

Au moins tu le connais par coeur le début de l'histoire humaine ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Troma

ça me ressemble pas mal en effet ! hormis le fait que ce soit du T3 yep

----------


## Arkane Derian

> 5 perso et pas une seul salade ou un seul chat ?! C'est du racisme monsieur !


J'avais commencé par un charr lors de la première bêta, mais j'ai laissé tombé au bout d'une heure. L'ambiance techno industrielle de la Citadelle Noire me fout un bourdon terrible. Pour les sylvaris, j'en avais fait une, voleuse, sur mon 5ième slot, mais je l'ai effacé au nv 30, j'ai détesté la classe. J'ai donc fait l'asura elem puisque c'est la seule race dont je ne connaissais pas l'histoire personnelle.

----------


## Kayato

Je suis en route pour mon 5ème en ce moment. Par contre j'ai pris un de chaque race et je n'ai pas fait les histoires perso  ::P: .

----------


## Hasunay

Moi j'ai toutes les races ... sauf les Charr que j'adore mais j'arrive pas à me faire à l'animation de déplacement qui donne l'impression d'être au ralenti :/ Ma race préféré étant les grands ivrognes mais leurs compétences raciales sont pourris.

----------


## Anita Spade

Sympa le trombinoscope.
Bon pour l'instant j'en suis qu'à trois persos lvl 80, mais j'ai fait toutes les races, (même un humain).

*EDIT:* Comme j'aime bien l'idée du trombinoscope voici ma version actuelle:


En ce moment je teste le guerrier...et c'est vraiment une classe de brutes sans finesse.

----------


## Shei

Ben quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e24fa95...f3f09ae49c.jpg
> Ben quoi ?


Ok. J'ai trouvé une place de plus dans la guilde.  ::trollface::

----------


## Shei

Et tu ne sais pas ce qu'il se cache sous le casque !  ::trollface::

----------


## gnouman

Merde!

didiou c'est quoi ce bordel que la vidéo ne veux pas fonctionner!

op a l'arrache osef!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd3wtXJmOhQ

----------


## Maximelene

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd3wtXJmOhQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


Epic fail  ::ninja::

----------


## Voilodion

et hop, je colle (presque) tous mes persos aussi, y'a pas de raisons (le charr est planqué dans le scrolling et j'ai pas envie de me faire chier à faire un montage)

----------


## Snydlock

Mé, mé, mé...
Vous avez joué combien d'heures depuis la sortie ?  ::o: 
Déjà que je trouve que j'ai abusé avec mes 600 heures.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ma ménagerie perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

2 sylvaris ! Champion !

----------


## Vaaahn

Je suis tombé sur de vieux trucs ... enjoy  :;): 
Touuuus à poil et on ... saute  ::): 


Notre saturday night fever man  :B):

----------


## Guitou

Pendant mon 1/4h glande au taff (celui qui va de 8h à 11h) j'ai trouvé un cosplay Trahearne !

----------


## Maximelene

Quelle horreur...




> Touuuus à poil et on ... saute


Pourquoi je reste comme un con en haut sans sauter moi ?  :tired:

----------


## Anita Spade

Haha Génial!
Souvenirs... je reconnais Nalaaris, je crois discerner le champignon de Lanilor, le gros guerrier norn de Guitou, Aog était là? et effectivement Maximelene qui prend racine, et pourquoi moi j'ai un rond bleu autour de mes pieds, et ma mini araignée de givre ne saute pas non plus d'aillleurs.
Et Ronald est toujours aussi beau quand il danse le dos tourné.



PS: Dégueu le cosplay fané de Trahearne.  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> Pourquoi je reste comme un con en haut sans sauter moi ?


Mais t'es pas la fille norn au centre qui saute juste après moi ?

----------


## Maximelene

Ah mais si en fait, y'a un gros qui me cache au début donc je me suis gourré, mais si, c'est bien moi  ::o:

----------


## Tynril

Petits mots des développeurs du jour :

Les PNJ permettant d'échanger les objets d'Hivernel sont sur le départ ! Si vous avez des chaussettes, pulls et autres cadeaux disgracieux à refourguer, ne tardez pas. (Source)Il est actuellement possible de changer de personnage en court d'un match en tournoi sPvP, mais ça n'est pas voulu, et ça sera corrigé prochainement. (Source)Dans la prochaine mise à jour, Cantha (un grand continent au sud du continent de Tyrie) ne verra pas le jour, il n'y aura pas non plus de montures, et il n'y aura pas de dragons. Il n'y aura donc pas de dragons chevauchant des licornes en provenance de Cantha non plus. (Source)Il ne devrait plus être possible pour des gold-farmers de vous envoyer des messages privés sur le forum officiel, grâce à une nouvelle panoplie de mesures visant à limiter le phénomène. (Source)Il est depuis peu possible de tuer en solitaire la Reine Araignée, le premier boss d'Ascalon en exploration, en utilisant une faille du terrain l'empechant d'attaquer. C'est un bug, ça n'est pas voulu, et ça sera corrigé au prochain patch. Ne le faites pas, vous risquez un coup de ban-hammer sur le coin de la tronche. (Source)Dans certains cas, nos amies Sylvari poussaient de petits jappements très canins en prenant des dégats. Comme les sylvaris sont déjà des salades, et ne peuvent donc pas être des chiens en même temps, il a été relevé qu'il s'agissait d'un bug, et que ça allait être corrigé prochainement. Il est possible que cela ne concerne que la version anglaise du jeu. (Source)Le halo autour de l'arc long d'Ascalon n'apparaît pas dans certains cas, c'est un bug, et ils travaillent dessus, même si ça s'est avéré plus compliqué que prévu. (Source)Bien que l'idée des Halls de Guilde soit quelque chose qu'ArenaNet affectionne, ils ne travaillent pas activement dessus pour le moment. (Source)En plus des Amulettes Élevées annoncées en récompense des Lauriers (que l'on gagnera avec les Succès Journaliers et Mensuels dès la prochaine mise à jour), on pourra également, avec ces même Lauriers, acheter des Anneaux, avec les mêmes statistiques que ceux que l'on peut obtenir en Fractales, mais sans résistance à l'Agonie intégrée (vu que l'Agonie n'existe qu'en Fractales). Il n'y aura pas d'objets pour le slot d'équipement de dos, mais ça viendra avec un autre système de récompenses. Il y aura également, dans une future mise à jour, des moyens en plus des Lauriers pour les joueurs WvWvW d'obtenir des objets de qualité Élevée. Et finalement, pour les autres types d'objets, ça viendra plus tard, peut-être ou peut-être pas lié aux Lauriers, c'est à déterminer. (Source)

----------


## Maximelene

Je crois que tu t'es trompé de topic  ::ninja:: 

Mais merci quand même  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Ah putain, oui complètement. Voilà où il était passé.  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

Je me disais aussi... C'était comme toujours fort bien présenté et instructif, mais je ne saisissais pas pourquoi il se retrouvait dans le topic du Fnu, quoique du coup maintenant c'est drôle.

----------


## Charmide

Mais, mais ! Moi qui me donne du mal à éviter de lire des posts intéressants !
Je ne te félicite pas !  ::(:

----------


## Tynril

Je milite pour une redécouverte du fnu et de ses méthodes d'assimilation. Je pense que l'on peut aller au delà de l'état de l'art qui prédomine aujourd'hui, et transcender toute chose en le fnu. À la prochaine session, je vous montrerai comment un diagramme comptable sous Excel 95 peut être hilarant.

----------


## Anita Spade

Maintenant j'ai peur.

----------


## Flipmode

Et dites vous que le perso lvl 58 c'est celui de ma copine qui pourtant est à la fac donc beaucoup moins de temps de jeu que moi.
Elle a jamais joué a un MMO avant et elle m'apprend des trucs sur gw2 des fois.
L'air con.

----------


## Zepolak

N'empêche que c'était un chouette souvenir idiot...

Dire qu'on m'avait traîné en puzzle-jump !!

----------


## billybones

en parlant de puzzle jump, j'ai entendu ça ce matin à la radio !
BO toute indiquée pour faire des puzzles !

----------


## Flipmode

Sympa  ::o:

----------


## silence

> Dire qu'on m'avait traîné en puzzle-jump !!


J'espère que l'on t'y reprendra, c'était rigolo de t'escorter à la fin pour t'aider à finir.  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Petits mots des développeurs du jour :Dans la prochaine mise à jour, Cantha (un grand continent au sud du continent de Tyrie) ne verra pas le jour, il n'y aura pas non plus de montures, et il n'y aura pas de dragons. Il n'y aura donc pas *de dragons chevauchant des licornes* en provenance de Cantha non plus. (Source)


Ça, ça à parfaitement ça place dans ce topic  :;): 

Et pour la musique je dis oui monsieur!!!

----------


## Troma

Et tu attend quoi pour m'aider a newser sur le site GC Tynril?  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Malgré sa faible taille, le temps de montée au cerveau reste supérieur à la moyenne.

----------


## Vaaahn

WTF§§§ NEEEEEED POUR MON CHARR

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est la bidoche que tu dois donner à bouffer dans certains coeurs, je doute que ça existe en épée  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

C'est une épée légendaire pour PNJ.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Y a pas à dire, on sait rigoler sur Vizunah

----------


## Elwinbalahal

arkane ?

serais-ce de la jalousie? par "azhar"

----------


## billybones



----------


## Odrhann

Y a de l'avenir au moins.  ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

C'est quoi ce guerrier à la peau rouge ?

----------


## BigGift

Tatouage norn je suppose

----------


## Shei

Regarde le menton et le front, il sont pas rouge.

----------


## billybones

oui tatouage norn  ::):

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Vroum

:Gerbe:

----------


## Guitou

C'est avec le dernier patch que tes tirs ont changé ? Ca pète beaucoup plus là.

----------


## dragou

> C'est avec le dernier patch que tes tirs ont changé ? Ca pète beaucoup plus là.


Oui, ils l'ont ajouté sur le forum de gw2 mais j'ai le filtre serveur donc je sais pas te filer le lien. Certains légendaires sont modifié pour faire plus légendaire.
Le prédator est bien up, et le pistolet fait même du bruit quand tu marches maintenant -_-

----------


## Zepolak

Pas mieux que Vroum...

----------


## atavus

> http://i.imgur.com/PITxMD3.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/W3m08N1.jpg


Putain çà claque!!! ::wub:: 




Ou çà fouette. :Gerbe: 

J'imagine le gars qui se fait tuer par une licorne ceci dit.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas un screen, mais j'men fout !

Ulya Stoneseeker immortalisée, accompagnée de ses fidèles familiers, Mad Rone et Litchi.

----------


## billybones

caybo ! caykikila dessiné ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh pinaise !
Ça a de la gueule !!!!
Fait de la publicité à l'artiste !
(Mais je la trouve pas très jouasse ta rôdeuse par contre ... :x)

----------


## Maximelene

> caybo ! caykikila dessiné ?


Tyler Chow, vous pouvez d'ailleurs voir la progression du dessin sur son blog  ::P: 




> (Mais je la trouve pas très jouasse ta rôdeuse par contre ... :x)


Elle l'est pas  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Excellent !
Par contre, y'a un truc dérangeant dans ton visage !

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*imagine Lyri avec Bifrost accompagnée de son élém de feu et de Trahearne*_
...
_*tombe à la renverse*_

----------


## Maderone

Tu pourrais au moins prendre un beau sylvari :/

En y regardant de plus près, la pose n'est pas très normale. 
Elle a l'arc du coté gauche avec le bras droit qui tire un peu sur la corde... 
Irl c'est vraiment pas pratique j'ai l'impression. 
Je sais je sais, ta gueule, c'est magique.

----------


## Maximelene

> En y regardant de plus près, la pose n'est pas très normale. 
> Elle a l'arc du coté gauche avec le bras droit qui tire un peu sur la corde... 
> Irl c'est vraiment pas pratique j'ai l'impression. 
> Je sais je sais, ta gueule, c'est magique.


C'est surtout que c'est comme ça IG  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

Joli dessin! j'oserais pas toucher à mon arc si il avait cette tête là mais bon, c'est sûr que ça donne un style  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

Cette araignée me fait peur  :Emo: .

Vraiment classe.

----------


## Thorkel

Cache toi derrière ta moustache si t'as peur


( :^_^: )

----------


## Troma

need troma dans le même genre !

----------


## Thimill

Moi aussi un super artiste m'a fait le portrait ! 




Edit : Je peux lui demander de t'en faire un Troma aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

On dirait presque Vizunah, mais le soleil est voilé... c'est où ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Purée ThimideuxL, je t'aimais pas beaucoup à cause de ta classe avant, mais là tu viens de souffler tout entendement. Cet oeuvre d'art me touche. Elle reflète tellement bien ton personnage que je ne peux rester qu'en admiration !

----------


## kennyo

> On dirait presque Vizunah, mais le soleil est voilé... c'est où ?


Chez les ZDs.

----------


## Charmide

Groupe CPC typique en W3  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

C'est optimisé. Le mec en bas se prépare à attaquer de dos les bleus qui attaquent le fort. Le mec sur Colline vient de repousser tout seul une attaque de diversion des bleus qui voulaient détourner le mec du bas de l'attaque sur le fort. 
Le mec sur le camp à droite va recapper le camp, parce que le ravitaillement c'est important. Mais c'est un peu un loser, parce que bon, un camp c'est facile.
Et le dernier mec là, il est dans un golem et il se prépare à recapper les deux tours au sud.
Bref, CPC fait au mieux pour contrôler l'intégralité de la carte. C'est formidable !

----------


## Shei

Et tu as oublié Charmide, au spawn !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et tu as oublié Charmide, au spawn !


Non non justement, c'est lui le préposé au golem  ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

Mwoui j'aurais plutôt dit Charmide, préposé à respawn.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Wophophop !

En réalité je signale aux nouveaux arrivants qui spawn au portail qu'ils peuvent repartir en fractales puisque les CPC gèrent la map à eux seuls  :Cigare:

----------


## Shei

"Vous pouvez circuler le quota réservé aux gens devant mourir est atteint, je suis là pour m'en occuper."  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Dis Charmide, pourquoi il te manque 1 spawnpoint pour finir l'explo?^^ tu l'as pas trouvé?

 :^_^: 

(bon je dis rien, je suis pas à 100% encore, mais bon  :;): )

----------


## Thimill

Ils osent pas le dire, mais je les carry grave là !  :B): 
J'essaye de les mener vers la voie de jeu CPC mais ils s'obstinent à jouer en pack.

Quoi ? Quoi ? Comment ça ingé useless ? Naaaaan !  :Emo: 




Edit : N'empêche que j'aime bien le gros fail au début "Regaaardez ils sont cachés !" 
En fait, c'était juste des clones...  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Beaux efforts! 




> Dis Charmide, pourquoi il te manque 1 spawnpoint pour finir l'explo?^^ tu l'as pas trouvé?
> 
> 
> 
> (bon je dis rien, je suis pas à 100% encore, mais bon )


Je suis à 100% et j'ai terminé l'explo en fait, z'ont dû rajouter un TP que j'ai pas encore choppé dans le patch.

----------


## Thorkel

OK, me disais aussi, jtrouvais ça bizarre  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

> Je suis à 100% et j'ai terminé l'explo en fait, z'ont dû rajouter un TP que j'ai pas encore choppé dans le patch.


Essaye tout au sud de la zone 80 d'Orr, j'y ai vu un TP hier et je me souvenais pas en avoir vu un à cet endroit.

----------


## Ptit gras

Est ce qu'après la 2e minute y'a des impacts sans clipping forcé et hors surnombre ?

Quelques portails dynamiques sympas, le reste  :Gerbe:

----------


## Thimill

Oui justement, le début est juste totalement à chier. 
Par contre, la partie sympa c'est après la dance party donc vers 4min30.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mouais bof  ::(: 
Belle utilisation des portails dynamiques encore une fois, c'est pas évident à faire. Le reste c'est du zerg clipping tondeuse.

----------


## crashoverride59

Ce matin, tick a 695 à 5h30
map completement verte.jpg

----------


## Charmide

> Essaye tout au sud de la zone 80 d'Orr, j'y ai vu un TP hier et je me souvenais pas en avoir vu un à cet endroit.


Ouep, celui à côté du bateau je l'ai pris. Me semble que c'était avant le screen, du coup il doit y en avoir un deuxième !

----------


## Ptit gras

Detroit de la dévastation.

----------


## Kayato

Thimill essaye de nous arranger du 10v10 qu'on ai une raison de wipe sans que l'on râle sur le nombre  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Pour la semaine prochaine par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

> Ils osent pas le dire, mais je les carry grave là ! 
> J'essaye de les mener vers la voie de jeu CPC mais ils s'obstinent à jouer en pack.
> 
> Quoi ? Quoi ? Comment ça ingé useless ? Naaaaan ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : N'empêche que j'aime bien le gros fail au début "Regaaardez ils sont cachés !" 
> En fait, c'était juste des clones...


Quelqu'un connait le titre de la première musique par hasard? ^^

EDIT : Trouvé ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_rzfIz2kgM

----------


## Shei

Merci Myron !  ::wub::

----------


## Lanilor

Photo souvenir de la grenouille avant sa disparition : 



Le couloir de la mort selon GW2 : 



Soirée piscine entre canards :

----------


## Maximelene

Ça fait quoi si tu fais l'action "prendre" quand vous êtes tous tassés dans un jacuzzi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

::ninja:: 





C'est en cours. Je découvre Painter 12 en même temps. Soyez indulgents.

 ::ninja:: 

---Réaction à en-dessous :

T'es une voleuse (sic) ou tu l'es pas, MEC.

----------


## Maderone

hahaha énorme, je me fais trop peur !

----------


## Charmide

Heureusement que j'ai déjà dormi, je suis plus sur de pouvoir maintenant  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le dessin ou le jacuzzi?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais  ::o: 
Vas-ty Odrhaan, spoil-moi aussi la fin de MLP !
Moi aussi j'veux un portrait de mon personnage  ::o:

----------


## ivanoff

On s'ennuie vraiment en ce moment en RvR  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> On s'ennuie vraiment en ce moment en RvR 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/G9YxiOL.jpg?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/q1lB9cn.jpg?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aqdkkMu.jpg?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/I1LS6Re.jpg?1
> ...


Très belle série  :;): 

Pour ma part, j'ai enfin terminé mon skin "Iron Man"  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

J'ai trouvé une mascotte pour la guilde:


 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha, ce que c'est moche !

----------


## Guitou

Pauvre poney.  ::sad::

----------


## Thorkel

Je suis sûr qu'il a honte.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais que fait la SPA ?  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

> Hahaha, ce que c'est moche !


 ::huh::

----------


## Thorkel

> Mais que fait la SPA ?


Ils prennent la photo!

----------


## Snydlock

Vous pensez que le manger pourrait nous permettre de chier des arcs-en-ciel ?

----------


## Shei

Faites attention, si Brigitte Bardot découvre ça, elle va encore vouloir aller en Russie !  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

> Faites attention, si Brigitte Bardot découvre ça, elle va encore vouloir aller en Russie !


C'est censé être une menace?^^

----------


## Shei

Tout bien réfléchis, envoyez la photo à Brigitte en disant bien que c'est des français qui l'ont fait. On sera débarrassé !  ::ninja::

----------


## akroo

Spider Pig!   ::ninja:: 
Spider Pig!
Does whatever a spider pig does!
Does he swing from a web?
No he can't
He's a pig!
Lookout!
Here comes the spider pig!!

----------


## Say hello

J'ai enfin trouvé mon skin d'Elem pour me distinguer en RvR :

----------


## Nessou

C'est quoi comme jeu ? Un nouveau MMO coréen ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Tain, tu connais pas tes classiques  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

Haha, très drôle le trip Sailor Moon, même si les Magical Girl, c'est pas vraiment mon truc poupée, je reconnais que c'est bien fait.

----------


## Maderone

Excellent ce screen ! Haha

----------


## Nessou

En effet, déjà que je suis pas trop mangas si en plus on me sort en plus un truc avec des jeunes filles en jupe.

---------- Post added at 23h21 ---------- Previous post was at 23h19 ----------

Enfin, je dis ça mais dans GTO, un des seuls que j'ai regardé et mon préféré, il y a plein d'écolières en jupe. Bref !

----------


## Say hello

J'ai pas regardé Sailor Moon non plus, mais je connais au moins de nom et un peu de vue.
Génération Club Dorothée t'entends §§  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

Elles sont vraiment courtes les jupes.

----------


## Maximelene

> Elles sont vraiment courtes les jupes.


La façon dont elles sont dessinées donne surtout l'impression qu'elles remontent à l'arrière, et qu'elles ne cachent rien du postérieur.

----------


## billybones

l'image est vieille, mais en la revoyant circuler ce matin, j'ai pas pu m’empêcher de penser à vous et à nos drama queens

----------


## Lee Tchii

Rha Sailor Moon ! J'aurais du faire un trip de ce genre plus tôt !!!
Toute mon enfance !  ::o:

----------


## BigGift

Gniiiiii!  ::lol:: 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Anita Spade

Plus de piquants BigGift! 

Sinon voici en avant-première mon reroll guerrier humain lvl 50 dont j'affine peu à peu le skin au fur et à mesure de mon PEX. (c'est difficile de trouver un pantalon, même pour un mec ya que des jupes), et il me faut un beau bouclier (celui en bois c'est la loose)

----------


## Maximelene

Ça fait un peu Captain America.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ça fait un peu Captain America.


Ouais, juste un peu  ::ninja::  pas assez en fait

----------


## Anita Spade

> Ça fait un peu Captain America.


C'est en réaction au Registration Act.



> Ouais, juste un peu  pas assez en fait


Ouais, je sais, je vais tâcher de peaufiner ça pour mes 30 derniers niveaux, que ce soit plus flagrant.

Et après j'irais tabasser le Iron Man de Mr Slurp. ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Et après j'irais tabasser le Iron Man de Mr Slurp.


Je t'attends! Mon générateur ARK est flambant neuf!

----------


## Guitou

> et il me faut un beau bouclier (celui en bois c'est la loose)


Bon courage. :/
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Gallery_of_shields

----------


## BigGift

je dirais glyphic ou adamant, les seuls qui colleraient selon IMO

----------


## Guitou

Oh ben non c'est clairement celui-là :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Call_of_the_Commissar

----------


## Nessou

Nan mais guitou c'est quoi ce skin pâbodutout.

----------


## Myron

Bah sachant qu'on ne peut pas colorer le bouclier je pense qu'il n'y a rien de mieux que celui qu'il propose.

----------


## Odrhann

Oh Maderone. J'ai complétement oublié d'avancer sur ton avatar. 

Je viens donc de remettre un coup de pinceau sur les yeux.

----------


## Maderone

Mais attends, qu'on soit d'accord, mon perso est un perso féminin !

----------


## Odrhann

Conformément à la physionomie sylvari, c'est ce que je fais. Les seuls indices, ce qui rend la "genrification" difficile, sont la forme des yeux, en amande (léger, conformément aux screens de ta sylvari), des pupilles, le tracé du menton (un poil trop masculin ici) et le tracé des lèvres, que je dois dessiner plus en détails. 

Je ne tolérerai pas de dessiner *un* sylvari en lieu et place d' *une* sylvari.

----------


## Anita Spade

Et Odrhamn, n'oublies pas ses boobs, Maderone a quand même payé 350 gemmes pour se les faire refaire. (après c'est vrai qu'au niveau du menton on dirait qu'il porte le bouc)

Et merci BigGift et Guitou, j'ai justement le glyphic pour le moment, skin pas cher facile à trouver et fonctionnel, quand au Call of the Commissar c'est celui sur lequel je m'étais le plus penché, mais j'aime bien la phrase du wiki : "_It is currently unknown as to how to obtain this weapon._ "  :tired: 

Sinon je préfère me servir de ce bon vieux DUlfy avec sa liste de skin boucliers et la manière de les obtenir.

----------


## Odrhann

::w00t:: 

Je me disais aussi ! 


 ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 






> (après c'est vrai qu'au niveau du menton on dirait qu'il porte le bouc)




 ::XD::

----------


## Odrhann

::XD::

----------


## Anita Spade

> Mais attends, qu'on soit d'accord, mon perso est un perso féminin !

----------


## Guitou

> Sinon je préfère me servir de ce bon vieux DUlfy avec sa liste de skin boucliers et la manière de les obtenir.


Mais du coup c'est celui-là qu'il faut : http://dulfy.net/2013/01/11/gw2-shie...ns-gallery/#14



> This shield has the same appearance as the Guardian spirit weapon skill *Shield of the Avenger*.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je sais pas trop où mettre ce qui va suivre, mais comme on est plus dans le "fun fact" qu'autre chose, autant en parler ici.

Il y a sur le forum officiel un topic ouvert il y a trois mois mais qui est remonté il y a quelques jours. S'il m'avait échappé à l'époque, c'est parce qu'aucun dev n'y avait participé jusqu'à hier.

Dans ce post, un joueur explique quelque chose que j'ignorais totalement. En fait, l'histoire personnelle humaine n'était, à l'origine, pas découpée en riche/commun/pauvre mais en Ascalonien/Elonien/Canthien. La décision de ce changement est venu d'un exécutif de NCSoft qui trouvait ça trop segmentant de faire référence à des cultures (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas GW 1, Cantha évoquait l'Asie et Elona évoquait l'Afrique). Il fallait que le jeu reste le plus universel possible.

Le grand effondrement que l'on trouve au Promontoire Divin correspond en fait à l'endroit où se trouvait le quartier Canthien qu'ils ont dû supprimer à la hâte. Ca explique également quelques noms de quartiers et l'architecture de certaines maisons et certains bâtiments.

Les faits sont confirmés par Josh Foreman (l'esprit malade responsable, entre autre, du jumping puzzle d'Halloween, et qui a bossé sur tous les GW). On peut donc en déduire qu'il y a donc de fortes chances pour que la première extension payante ne se déroule ni sur Cantha, ni sur Elona. 

Foreman explique par contre que rien n'est fermé sur le plus long terme (il ironise notamment sur le fait que la prochaine fois que le sujet viendra sur la table, l'exécutif qui avait la pris la décision la première fois ne sera sans doute plus là) et il encourage tous ceux qui veulent revoir ces continents à le faire savoir.

----------


## Thorkel

Mais mais mais....mais bien sûr qu'on veut les revoir! :ilssontmaboulsouquoi:

----------


## Ptit gras

De toutes façons avant de partir sur d'autres continents, il faut déjà trouver quelques dragons : au nord, dans le désert de cristal, dans l'océan,...
Et il y a pas mal d'histoires incomplètes, bien que le lore de GW2 ait complètement démoli ce que GW1 avait si bien fait, j'ai espoir de voir un jour les iles de feu et les iles de Janthir avec ce fameux delta qui ressemble à celui du nil  :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

Ah... L'aseptisation... 

Comment prendre les pires décisions pour de "bonnes" raisons...

----------


## Korbeil

MURSAAAAAAAATS !  :Bave:

----------


## Myron

Ho oui je neeed  ::P: 
Et je veux Killroy pierailllllleuuuh!  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi je parle des mursaats:

http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/User_...ra_and_Mursaat

donc c'est prévu depuis longtemps ! (6 Octobre 2007)  :Bave:

----------


## Thorkel

J'espère vraiment qu'on retournera un jour à Elona et Cantha. Mais effectivement il y a plein de zones à remplir sur la carte actuelle, désert de cristal, jungle maguuma...

----------


## Myron

Le désert ça me brancherais grave. J'aimais bien cette partie dans le premier.

----------


## Korbeil

> Le désert ça me brancherais grave. J'aimais bien cette partie dans le premier.


Sauf que si tu suis le Lore, actuellement le désert c'est pas très très accueillant sachant que Kralkatorrik s'est endormi là-bas  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sauf que si tu suis le Lore, actuellement le désert c'est pas très très accueillant sachant que Kralkatorrik s'est endormi là-bas


Ça c'est un détail, comme les autres on va aller lui péter les jambes :mêmepaspeur:

----------


## Thorkel

> Sauf que si tu suis le Lore, actuellement le désert c'est pas très très accueillant sachant que Kralkatorrik s'est endormi là-bas


Oui ba justement, le lore va nous emmener jusque la pour aller lui casser les dents et lui faire bouffer sa queue, à ce gros lézard. Enfin j'espère.

----------


## Charmide

En plus il est endormi, donc tout va bien. Je veux un gameplay infiltration style Metal Gear Solid là-bas, où quand tu échoues tu le réveilles et tu fais donc pop un dragon de 200m de long qui one-shot tout le monde dans la zone.

Là, ça sera fun  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

Là, ce serait ultra couillu oui.

Et ça tiendrait pas 2 jours non plus parce qu'il y aurait toujours un connard pour pourrir le truc. N'empêche, on serait enfin un peu dans le délire "vos actions affectent le monde", chose pour le coup sérieusement limitée actuellement.

----------


## Guitou

Même pas vraiment, là ça serait "vos actions affectent tout le monde" et pas "le monde". :/

----------


## Korbeil

> En plus il est endormi, donc tout va bien. Je veux un gameplay infiltration style Metal Gear Solid là-bas, où quand tu échoues tu le réveilles et tu fais donc pop un dragon de 200m de long qui one-shot tout le monde dans la zone.
> 
> Là, ça sera fun


Si on suit le Lore, c'est plus un dragon de 20km de long qui va pop (voir plus), il a l'air assez balaise le Kralkatorrik.

Et si il est endormi là-bas, c'est suite aux évènements du livre "Les Liens de la Destinés", mais je vous spoilerais pas  ::|:

----------


## Odrhann

> il a l'air assez balaise le Kralkatorrik.

----------


## Korbeil

::trollface:: 

(ouai bon j'aurais dû rajouter les images  ::P: )

----------


## Odrhann

::unsure:: 

Et là, vous doutez que ce soit de sexe féminin ?



Allez je vous attends :-prendsesgantsdeboxe-:

----------


## Tonight

Femme à barbe.

----------


## Myron

Pour les gros fans de Fallout et vu qu'on peut s'amuser avec l'emblême ce soir chez CPC c'était soirée "Confrérie de l'acier"



Notez l'armure rouillée pour rester dans le thème.  ::P: 
Dommage que je n'ai pas de guerrier avec un vieu fusil.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ça c'est un détail, comme les autres on va aller lui péter les jambes :mêmepaspeur:


Lesquels autres? on a toujours pas buté de dragon hein  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guitou

Ben c'est pas ce qu'on fait dans Arah story et avec Teqatl et les autres events ?
:noobkiconépaGW1:




> Et là, vous doutez que ce soit de sexe féminin ?


Ben c'est pas qu'on doute.
Pour moi c'est un sylvarii emo.  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Lesquels autres? on a toujours pas buté de dragon hein


Toi t'es unskill, donc probablement, mais la plupart des autres joueurs, eux, ils ont tué Zhaitan.

Sans oublier les 3 dragons "mineurs" (le Destructeur, Teqatl et la Griffe de Jormag), qui restent bel et bien des dragons.

----------


## Korbeil

> Toi t'es unskill, donc probablement, mais la plupart des autres joueurs, eux, ils ont tué Zhaitan.
> 
> Sans oublier les 3 dragons "mineurs" (le Destructeur, Teqatl et la Griffe de Jormag), qui restent bel et bien des dragons.


Et brill pour ceux qui ont joué à GW1 !

----------


## Maderone

> Et là, vous doutez que ce soit de sexe féminin ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c714...4b774110a0.jpg
> 
> Allez je vous attends :-prendsesgantsdeboxe-:



ça le fait mieux là! Mais y'a encore un truc qui me chiffonne... Qui fait pas encore "fille". Je sais pas trop ce que c'est.

----------


## Snydlock

> Dans ce post, un joueur explique quelque chose que j'ignorais totalement. En fait, l'histoire personnelle humaine n'était, à l'origine, pas découpée en riche/commun/pauvre mais en Ascalonien/Elonien/Canthien. La décision de ce changement est venu d'un exécutif de NCSoft qui trouvait ça trop segmentant de faire référence à des cultures (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas GW 1, Cantha évoquait l'Asie et Elona évoquait l'Afrique). Il fallait que le jeu reste le plus universel possible.


Ça ne les a pas empêché de mettre la question un peu plus tard dans l'histoire humaine.  :^_^: 

Sinon les dragons, c'est quand même des putains de branleurs, ils veulent détruire le monde mais bougent pas d'un pouce. Alors qu'il suffit qu'ils volent un coup pour causer un cataclysme.

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour Zaza lui je suis passe encore allé au bout  ::ninja:: 
Et je parlais de la griffe de Jormag entre autre. J'avais lu que c'est un général de Jormag, mais un norn corrompu.
En fait j'ai confondu avec Drakkar qui est dans ce cas, mais dans gw2 c'est juste "un" des sous fifres de Jormag ...

----------


## Snydlock

> Et brill pour ceux qui ont joué à GW1 !


On ne tue pas Brill dans GW1. Par contre, je ne vais pas spoiler les autres sur ce qui lui est arrivée.  ::siffle::

----------


## Maximelene

> On ne tue pas Brill dans GW1.


Spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


on peut, c'est même l'objectif bonus de la mission

.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Paradoxe  ::o: 
On va détruire l'Arche du Lion ! (encore)

----------


## Snydlock

> Spoiler : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on peut, c'est même l'objectif bonus de la mission
> 
> .


Je maintiens, on ne la tue pas.  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


On la met KO quoi.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est vrai.

----------


## Korbeil

ça reste quand même vachement louche  ::|: 

Et je ne dirais rien de plus que Maxi  ::P:

----------


## BigGift

Han il se passe quoi avec Brill? quit à me le dire par MP! je veux savoaaaar!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya un topic sur le lore, j'en parle dedans.
Indice : échelle de temps de Guild Wars.

----------


## Bartinoob

Merci à Snydlock pour l'event caché du réacteur asura. Du coup, quelques screens en exclusivité : 







Comme quoi, c'est parfois marrant d'être suicidaire  :Emo:  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

Énorme hahaha !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas vraiment un screen mais bon :

----------


## Maximelene

En ce triste jour, pleurons la mort d'Ulya Stoneseeker...

----------


## Aldrasha

> En ce triste jour, pleurons la mort d'Ulya Stoneseeker...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IffjrIm.jpg


\o/
(Par contre va falloir que Vaaahn trouve un nouvel arbitre pour son event, et si possible un corruptible)

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le prochain, je suis seul arbitre ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

> Pour le prochain, je suis seul arbitre ...


Et t'es corruptible ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et t'es corruptible ?


A voir ...

----------


## Aldrasha

> A voir ...


C'est bonnard, si t'es pas contre le principe, on va facilement trouver un terrain d'entente.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

Nalaaris aussi viens de mourir après avoir rencontré le chevalier Aphrodite (hein Vaaahn xD)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Nalaaris aussi viens de mourir après avoir rencontré le chevalier Aphrodite (hein Vaaahn xD)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/110...0340621dc2.jpg


Plait-il?

----------


## Aldrasha



----------


## Guitou

La gastro dans sa tenue...

Pour balancer je vais poster du beau :

----------


## Maderone

Classe l'image !

----------


## Guitou

Celle-là moins :


(francky et superman)

----------


## Bartinoob

Je proteste, les norns qui dansent synchro c'est la classe et superman > thor, d'abord.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je suis totalement HS, mais une petite pensée pour nous canards fan de MLP  ::lol::

----------


## Shala la

rencontre au hasard du jeu





Et la super équipe jaune qui danse sur le corps de Maxi

----------


## ivanoff

J'ai trouvé l'accessoire idéal pour ton chat maxi  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je refuse.

----------


## Vaaahn

Il (le chat) serait foutu d'appuyer sur le bouton pour éteindre son (Maxi) PC avec ça >_<

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le chat féminin de Maxi semble déjà assez dangereux comme cela, pas besoin de lui donner une arme supplémentaire  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> [...]féminin [...] dangereux


 ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Le chat féminin


Haha, j'aime  !

----------


## Thorkel

Très fin Lee Tchi  :;):

----------


## arakaima

Petit vidéo pour se mettre de bonne humeur un vendredi matin : http://youtu.be/5_72NaeV-Bw

----------


## kennyo

J'sais si c'est déjà passé, la vidéo de ce qui vient de se passer en Russie :




(Faut surveiller le mec à gauche jusqu'à 1min minimum)

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## olih

> J'sais si c'est déjà passé, la vidéo de ce qui vient de se passer en Russie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Faut surveiller le mec à gauche jusqu'à 1min minimum)


Etrangement, je crois qu'on a vu la même chose pendant une soirée puzzle jump avec les cpc  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Charmide

Je crois même que c'était Lyri  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Il me semble aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Je ne voulais pas donner de nom  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maximelene

C'était une anonyme  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

N'importe quoi ...
Bande de poissons rouges  :tired: 
Pour info, j'étais arrivée tout en haut, à coté du mob donc, et c'est là qu'une cata m'a repop dessus avant de m'éjecter.
Mais j'avais choppé le succès du puzzle jump, à défaut de miner ...

----------


## Shala la



----------


## Lanilor

Caf a trouvé une technique pour ne plus mourir, il se cache dans les murs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Les voleurs se cachent pour mourir.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je sais maintenant d'où vient l'arc de Nalaaris  :tired: 
Ne cliquez pas ici si vous voulez dormir.

----------


## arakaima

Comment Tatsu cumule les buffs et prend de la place sur l'écran.  :B):

----------


## olih

> Je sais maintenant d'où vient l'arc de Nalaaris 
> Ne cliquez pas ici si vous voulez dormir.


 Putain j'ai cliqué  ::cry:: .
Je n'aurais pas du.

----------


## Myron

Tatsu est un homme prévoyant! Il se promène avec sa petite pharmacie de cycliste.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Je sais maintenant d'où vient l'arc de Nalaaris 
> Ne cliquez pas ici si vous voulez dormir.


Omagad, les pingouins !


Arena Net se met au Harlem Shake :




Pour la petite anecdote, le mec qui porte un T-Shirt Zelda et qui fait la danse du nécro est le créateur du clocher d'Halloween. C'est aussi lui qui a inspiré la danse du nécro du premier Guild Wars, d'où le fait qu'il la reproduise.

----------


## Snydlock

> Comment Tatsu cumule les buffs et prend de la place sur l'écran.


Voilà pourquoi je suis passé à l'UI de groupe simplifiée.  ::trollface::

----------


## Myron

La simplification c'est le mal.  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

> Omagad, les pingouins !
> 
> 
> Arena Net se met au Harlem Shake :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour la petite anecdote, le mec qui porte un T-Shirt Zelda et qui fait la danse du nécro est le créateur du clocher d'Halloween. C'est aussi lui qui a inspiré la danse du nécro du premier Guild Wars, d'où le fait qu'il la reproduise.


A quand le Canard Shake ?


Edit : on est en retard, il y a déjà GC qui shake à mort  http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?u...Fgrandcross.fr
(mettez le son)

----------


## Maximelene

> Edit : on est en retard, il y a déjà GC qui shake à mort  http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?u...Fgrandcross.fr
> (mettez le son)


http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?u...om%2Findex.php  :;):

----------


## Aldrasha

Ca fait une page toute chelou chez moi, normal ?

----------


## dragou

> Ca fait une page toute chelou chez moi, normal ?


T'inquiète, idem chez moi (enfin, à mon bureau).

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, l'adresse du sous forum le fait bugguer, j'ai modifié, ça devrait être mieux  :;):

----------


## Aldrasha

Haaaaa bah voilà :D Maxi tu rosque !

----------


## dragou

> Haaaaa bah voilà :D Maxi tu rosque !


et rousquie?

----------


## Maderone

Commandant Tatsu Kan !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## Zepolak

(Un pas de plus dans la direction longtemps anticipé de "de toute façon, tous les CPC auront le tag commandeur")

 :^_^:

----------


## olih

Imagine les sorties pve avec 10 personnes ayant le tome.
:fear:.

Par contre ça peut le faire sur les futurs event guilde genre tuer 4 boss dispatchés sur plusieurs map en 15min.
1 commandeur par boss  ::love:: .

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avais pas fait ce panorama auparavant. C'est haut.

----------


## Myron

Citadelle chemin 1 avec des canards de premier choix :


Jouez necro bon sang! ^^

Bon et après le donjon à avorté parce que on arrivait pas à passer les boules de feu (gros lag) et que j'ai voulu switcher envout pour aider.
J'avais lancé l'instance.... ::sad::

----------


## Guitou

> j'ai voulu switcher envout pour aider.
> J'avais lancé l'instance....


Mouah ah aha ha ahahah !  ::XD:: 
C'est bien le topic du fnu. ^^

----------


## Myron

On ne se moque pas de ses petits camarades.  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Surtout que j'ai déjà fait la même chose à asca. :/

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem. Mais moi c'était avec des pickups et ils avaient conclu à un bug occasionnel lors du changement de perso. J'avais switché juste avant le boss de fin  ::ninja:: 

Bon par contre vous avez été mauvais là. Ah ah. Noobs.  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## atavus

> Bon par contre vous avez été mauvais là. Ah ah. Noobs. ²


Barti tawartagueule. :tired:

----------


## lunarion

Dur dur la vie d'aventurier.

----------


## Guitou

Cela devient n'importe quoi :

----------


## Korbeil

Une soirée normale chez CPC ...  ::trollface:: 



EDIT: http://flockdraw.com/gallery/view/1665012
Pour ceux qui veulent voir en plus grand.

----------


## Maximelene

Tu leur montre un site de dessin collaboratif, tout de suite ça tourne au carnage...

----------


## Guitou

Et encore...
Là c'est le carnage light.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, ils ont accepté ma demande consistant à ne pas pourrir les dessins des autres  ::o: 

Fallait voir le concours de bites à qui colorierait le plus de surface de la feuille... crise d'épilepsie  ::sad::

----------


## Zepolak

> Cela devient n'importe quoi :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/52a84bf...b0b20f77f0.jpg


J'aime pas taper des bosses débiles, mais si ça me permet de récuperer des sous pour mon armure.
Ce qui me fait peur, c'est que ça risque de partir en inflation caractérisée tout ce bordel...

----------


## Guitou

Ben pas trop à mon avis, la source principale qu'apportent les rares c'est les ectos, plus d'ectos c'est des ectos moins chers, ça augmente pas les POs en circulation, ça les répartis autrement (avec en plus 15% de ponction sur les échanges).
Avec plus d'ectos les gens vont pouvoir crafter de nouvelles choses (surtout pour eux) qui verront peut-être aussi leurs prix baisser.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pourquoi j'ai une tête de poireau ? Oo

----------


## Maderone

C'est le dessin de Max, faut lui demander !

----------


## dragou

> Pourquoi j'ai une tête de poireau ? Oo


Basé sur une photo irl ptet?


mhuahahaha

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi j'ai une tête de poireau ? Oo


J'ai pas de modèle  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> J'ai pas de modèle


j'essaye de t'en fournir une  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Attendez, j'ai une photo ici.

Franchement, c'est dans mon top 3 des plus mauvais moyens pour obtenir ma photo irl ...

----------


## dragou

> Attendez, j'ai une photo ici.
> 
> Franchement, c'est dans mon top 3 des plus mauvais moyens pour obtenir ma photo irl ...


je t'explique contre une photo irl pour le labo asura.
S'il n'y a pas de réponse et que je t'ai transmis le message, c'est que tu acceptes l'offre.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les photos IRL sont légions sur Google, je ne vois pas votre intérêt pour tout cela.

Exemple :

----------


## Maximelene

Moi je ne demande pas de photo IRL, je signale juste que c'est à cause de ça que je te dessine ainsi.

Ce n'est évidemment pas lié au fait que je ne sache de toute façon pas dessiner, et qu'il m'a fallu m'y reprendre à 10 fois pour dessiner le lapin de Couly que vous pouvez voir à droite de l'image  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Allez, rien que pour vous : 


Le gros fail de Deso+SFR sur homemap. 
Oui oui, il y a bien 11 catas, dont au moins 3 contrôlées par deso, le reste par SFR. Deux gros zergs avec ça. Contre une vingtaine de Vizuniens.
Ils sont venus deux fois, deux fois avec la même puissance.
Et ils sont repartis deux fois, la neige dans la bouche.

----------


## olih

::o:

----------


## arakaima

De face, il était encore plus jolie. Dommage que je n'ai pas fait de screen

----------


## Maderone

Un mec whisp Maximelene et se plaint que ce dernier ne répond pas. Normal, il a blacklist Max, je le whisp donc à mon tour pour lui expliquer pourquoi il ne répond pas. 



Donc mise à part la discussion très drôle, si ça vous dit, whispez lui un espace (ou ce que vous voulez d'ailleurs) afin de pouvoir cliquer sur son pseudo et de le report. Je pense pas que ce genre de merd... De joueurs aient quelque chose à faire sur le jeu.

----------


## Odrhann

::o: 

Mais pourquoi il parle aussi mal ?

---------- Post added at 22h05 ---------- Previous post was at 22h05 ----------

Vous l'avez frustré ?

---------- Post added at 22h05 ---------- Previous post was at 22h05 ----------

Avouez.

---------- Post added at 22h06 ---------- Previous post was at 22h05 ----------

Non, mais sérieusement.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense très franchement que tout autant que cet individu mérite un ban dans sa gueule, l'étalage de ses insultes sur ce beau topic tout frais est juste superflu. Vous l'avez report, si vous voulez être bien sûr, vous ouvrer un petit ticket au support en plus si vous voulez être sûr. Mais les insultes gratuites screenshotées, bah...
Ça fait un peu tâche sur le beau topic je pense.

----------


## Guitou

Ah ben pas d'accord ! Avoir ce genre de gus au bout du fil c'est bien fnu je trouve.  ::P: 
Et puis le fait qu'il pense que Maxi réponde pas alors qu'il l'a BL c'est priceless.

Je suis d'accord que les insultes tout ça, c'est pas pour ici, mais là le contexte excuse tout. ^^

Bonus.

----------


## Maderone

:^_^:  J'aime le petit commentaire juste après haha

----------


## Guitou

Et à vous 3 vous pourriez faire ça.

----------


## Vaaahn

On a testé pour vous la fractale level 112 :
Des boss imbutable, de l'agonie en folie, du wipe du wipe du wipe et encore du wipe, de la nudité, du fail en barre en somme.

Clou du spectacle, après tant d'effort, Anette m'a permis de voir l'envers du décors.
Après une très légère chute dans la 4ème fractale, je suis arrivé dans la 4ème ... dimension.
Un océan à perte de vue, des murs invisible des ... enfin les autres ... enfin je vous laisse apprécier :







Et pour finir, la cerise sur le gâteau, je dirais même, l'arbre sur l'océan ...

----------


## Guitou

Lvl 112 ?
Tu as fait comment pour la lancer ?

----------


## belreinuem

Avec de la classe, Guitou, juste la classe.

----------


## Aldrasha

Du coup là franchement, je me demande à qui Vaaahn a acheté ses screens.

----------


## Vaaahn



----------


## Mr Slurp

> Lvl 112 ?
> Tu as fait comment pour la lancer ?


Cette crédulité  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Envisager un bug d'anet c'est pas être crédule.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Du coup là franchement, je me demande à qui Vaaahn a acheté ses screens.


Parce que tu penses que quelqu'un aurait pu avoir autant de goût que moi pour faire son perso  :Cigare:

----------


## Aldrasha

Spèce de drôle, t'as quasi tout pompé ton skin sur ma belle gosse d'élèm.

----------


## billybones

Quand on se fait chier pendant une fractale 20 à cause d'une déco sauvage et que les autres arrivent pas à tuer le boss sans toi

----------


## Guitou

Tsss...

Rien à voir. \o/

----------


## Nessou

http://i.imgur.com/IO8DqLL.jpg

Nessyr Family

Ingénieur à venir.

----------


## Guitou

T'as pas l'air d'avoir confiance dans le physique de tes persos.  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Comment ça ?

----------


## Maximelene

Ils ont tous le visage masqué.

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Comme au bal?

----------


## Maximelene

Ohé ohé !

----------


## Anita Spade

Je me suis fait la même réflexion à propos de la tentative désespérée, mais courageuse, de Nessou de dissimuler derrière des masques, les visages que je supposais hideux de la Nessyr Family. Mais je me suis abstenu de le faire remarquer par courtoisie; à ce propos les canards, vos personnages, avancent-ils dans le monde à visage caché ou préfèrent-ils arborer fièrement une tête découverte, cheveux (ou poils) au vent au milieu du combat?

----------


## Charmide

Devant l'échec des chapeaux guildwardiens, je préfère encore me balader tête nue que de voir ça. 

A propos de révélations, je tiens à dire qu'à part la mocheté des persos de Nessou, on notera aussi que...




> http://i.imgur.com/IO8DqLL.jpg


Banjo est de retour sur GW2 vu le chatlog  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Personnellement, visage découvert. Il m'arrive de porter une capuche (celle des voleurs) pour "fér trau dark", mais c'est rare.

----------


## Nessou

Cette criante jalousie.  ::wub:: 

---------- Post added at 19h07 ---------- Previous post was at 18h44 ----------




> on notera aussi que...
> 
> 
> 
> Banjo est de retour sur GW2 vu le chatlog


C'était le but du screen !

----------


## Snydlock

> avancent-ils dans le monde à visage caché ou préfèrent-ils arborer fièrement une tête découverte, cheveux (ou poils) au vent au milieu du combat?


Ils sont tous visages découverts. Sauf les lourds.
Parce qu'un Gardien ou un Guerrier sans son casque ça a l'air con.

----------


## Myron

Je n'affiche le casque que sur la nécro (ca ne saute pas aux yeux) parcequ'il faut bien avouer qu'ils sont presque tous moches. Je regrette les cicatrices du premier GW ^^

----------


## olih

Mes petits à moi  :Emo: .

----------


## Ptit gras

T'aurais pu en faire un joli au moins.

----------


## olih

T'as pas de gout, c'est tout.


Spoiler Alert! 


J'aime bien ma sylvari, mon asura (la mesmer l'autre est pourri mais c'est un voleur) et mes deux norns. Le Charr est super typé bête féroce et les humains sont à jeter.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Snydlock

Comme y'a pas de raisons que je ne le fasse pas :

----------


## Flipmode

Je le met ici parce que c'est les screen et vidéo : cette aprem 14h je fais une session GW2 en stream sur twitch.tv, j'ai le lien en signature.
Hésitez pas à passer et pourquoi pas à vous abonner  ::ninja::  je fais pas que du gw2 ya du dota2, tm2, tf2 de la musique etc.

----------


## Maderone

C'est quoi cette musique ?  :Gerbe: 

Je suis pas resté plus de 3 secondes, désolé !

----------


## Flipmode

Désolé une playlist deezer au pif histoire de faire tourner jusqu'à 14h ... à 14h je vais mettre un bot pour que les viewers puisse choisir leurs musiques.
Si tu t'arrête à 3 secondes de musique :/

----------


## Guitou

Bloqué au taff, je n'aurais même pas le plaisir d'entendre la douce mélopée décrite par Maderone.  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Je recommence à 14h alors, si j'y pense  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je me suis connecté 30s, juste le temps d'entendre dire que Nessou il était gentil  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

> Je me suis connecté 30s, juste le temps d'entendre dire que Nessou il était gentil


Et ça t'as fait leave ? si c'est pas scandaleux ça ...  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Zepo, on a assumé notre rôle d'anims !
Maintenant tout le monde va vouloir jouer avec CPC :x (oupas).

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai une bonne petit instance que j'ai découverte là merci aux loulous : le routier, l'étudiante japonaise, la boite de conserve et olih, je suis monté à 9 viewers grâce à ça, un bon début pour le deuxième jour  ::P: 
apparemment les stream de gw2 attire pas mal, en tout cas sur les streamer connus.

----------


## Nessou

C'est surtout que nous avons squattés ton stream.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

C'est clair  ::P:  
Faut faire connaitre ça à d'autres, mais je pense qu'améliorer la qualitay serait pas du luxe :/ 
Personnellement, je tombe sur un stream comme ça, c'est au revoir.

----------


## Flipmode

Je vais tenter de mettre plus de FPS mais j'ai peur pour ma connexion :s

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya moyen de filer la vidéo aux canards et de noter les participants ? :x

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ya moyen de filer la vidéo aux canards et de noter les participants ? :x


Roooh je vois déjà le truc :
Nouvellement sur twitch TV, "Un donjon presque parfait"  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

Non, puisque tu vas gagner !

----------


## olih

Qu'un mot :   :tired:

----------


## Vaaahn

Chef, chef, on a reprit ton pseudo  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je l'ai ! Je l'ai ! Ici.
Mais oh déception, on ne voit pas toutes les conneries qu'on a écrit :x

----------


## Flipmode

On peut couper les vidéos donc j'ai coupé au moment ou j'ai rencontré la boite de conserve jusqu'à la fin de l'instance : http://fr.twitch.tv/flpmd/c/2046722

----------


## Zepolak

> Chef, chef, on a reprit ton pseudo 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b082d5f...df8066edbb.jpg


Ben y avait Ronald Mcdonald et Ronald Macdonald. Le mien était le second et j'ai eu le plaisir de contredire Railgar en 3W. Lui et sa bande de pote m'ont reporté pour mon pseudo vu qu'ils ne pouvait rien reporter d'autre (méchanceté gratuite - ceci étant dit je connaissais le risque de porter ce pseudo).
Maintenant, ce qui est intéressant dans cette histoire, c'est que le premier semble être toujours en jeu sans renommage. J'ai créé un perso temporaire avec le second pour le réserver "au cas où". J'avais commencé aussi à rédiger un message d'appel au support Anet.
Ceci étant dit, je trouve que Donald (prénom de canard  ::trollface:: ) Macronald, c'est quand même une chouette idée (soufflé par un CPC anonyme sur le chan guilde).
Et j'ai joué suffisamment avec pour non seulement accepter le changement mais le revendiquer. Il est chouette ce pseudo.

----------


## Bartinoob

Mieux que l'original même. Tu peux remercier Railgar et Anette  ::lol::

----------


## Flipmode

Mon petit dernier

----------


## Odrhann

C'est fun le principe  ::o:

----------


## Thimill

Ahaha, j'aime bien !

En plus, on me voit dans la première vidéo...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Le principe c'est simple mais si en plus c'est drôle faut que ça continue !

----------


## Maderone

J'aime beaucoup le nouvel emplacement de l'orichalque à Orr :



(Puzzle jump des orbes)

----------


## Korbeil

:haha:

----------


## billybones

Parce qu'il ne pouvait en rester qu'une !

----------


## Ptit gras

C'était trafiqué ce match. Je propose un vote pour déterminer le vrai vainqueur  ::trollface::

----------


## Mordenkainen

Ca reprend le principe du zapping d'Olibith sur World of Warcraft

----------


## Anita Spade

:tired:  Mouais, personnellement Wow m'a toujours laissé froid...

----------


## Vaaahn

>_________________________________<

----------


## silence

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'ils aient effectivement réussi à fixer le culling.  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'ils aient effectivement réussi à fixer le culling.


Oui à vrai dire, je n'y croyais pas trop.

Du coup, on ne peut pas dire qu'elle soient foirée cette maj. Certes, elle est assez faible - pas de nouvelles map et les files d'attente merdique sont toujours là. Mais tout de même, le pire défaut a enfin disparu ! (Alors que je pensais qu'il était là pour toujours)

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas eu le temps/la volonté de mettre un pied en RvR depuis la maj, est-ce que la correction du culling est équivalent à ce qu'on voit sur les worlds boss maintenant ?
A savoir rien, juste les noms des gens avec leur titre mais sûrement pas le modèle du perso et, comme déjà avant la maj, le lag et l'impossibilité de lancer des skills.

Parce que si c'est ça, c'est pas vraiment une révolution. :/

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah maintenant au lieu de te faire tuer par des ennemis fantômes, tu te fais tuer par des lettres.

Le poids des mots, le choc des photos du bus  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Guitou, ils ont dit avoir enlevé le culling du RvR, mais apparemment ils l'ont pas appliqué au PvE 

Et pour répondre à ta question, non c'est sans commune mesure par rapport à ce que tu as pu voir sur GW2 depuis sa sortie. C'est tellement bluffant que ça en fait limite peur  ::O:

----------


## silence

> (Alors que je pensais qu'il était là pour toujours)


C'est bien là le soucis, j'aimerais croire que je jouerai toujours mon thief.

Et pour la question du culling ce n'est absolument pas la même chose, le choix de model ne s'applique pas en PvE et ceux ci ne s'affichent donc pas malgré le fait que les noms apparaissent plus facilement désormais. 
Et oui, ca change radicalement la vision que l'on a du blob adverse.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Pour le thief, je pense qu'on peut s'inspirer de ce qu'ils ont fait sur GW1 : ulti-ultime à sa sortie, il a doucement été éliminé de tous les builds compétitifs à coups de nerfs réguliers, y compris dans ses déclinaisons & variantes (oh mon dieu mon Rt/A flag  :Bave: ).

C'est un problème de design : une classe fragile capable de tuer rapidement, ça a toujours posé problème partout. Parce que les gens l'optimise. Donc ca frustre leurs adversaires. Toujours. Y a bien que le spy & le sniper de TF2 qui échappent au nerf, mais c'est des jeux de tir. Ça joue purement sur le skill des joueurs, donc ça râle moins.

----------


## Ptit gras

Voué enfin sur GW on a eu jusqu'à sa 7eme années des variantes inventives (ou pas) qui sont passées de la palm strike jusqu'à l'A/D caller en spike foc new gen voir en conta... L'équilibrage était 100 fois plus dur à faire sur GW1 à cause des milliers de sorts et pourtant ils n'y a absolument jamais eu de classe "inutile" ou "over pétée". Sur GW2 c'est de l'équilibrage à la machette  ::(:

----------


## Nessou

C'est simple actuellement en 3W les meilleures classes/builds sont les plus mobiles car elles/ils peuvent quitter un combat ultra facilement si elles s'en donnent la peine. Par exemple en Nécromant (celui qui a les plus gros soucis en mobilité), si tu vois un bus au loin qui va sur toi, tu serres les fesses si t'es en combat, sinon tu dois TP.

----------


## Guitou

> Guitou, ils ont dit avoir enlevé le culling du RvR, mais apparemment ils l'ont pas appliqué au PvE


Pourtant depuis la maj je vois une différence sur les gros events PVE.
Quand j'approche je vois pop une masse de noms et quand j'y suis je vois une masse de noms et quelques persos.

Et ok, pour le reste, je testerais la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Anita Spade

Certains d’entre vous sont peut-être aussi déjà tombés sur ce genre d'items, j'ai droppé ceci en remplissant ma quotidienne d'hier, la *"continue coin"*  :^_^: 



Des objets en rapport avec les nouveaux succès sont déjà là, semble t-il.

----------


## Odrhann

Non mais ce spoiler  ::(:  :crosstopic:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faudrait balancer ça à nos ennemis en RvR  ::P: 




_Don't mess with the duck. Don't mess with CPC._

----------


## Maderone

> Non mais ce spoiler  :crosstopic:


Espèce de fouteur de merde  ::P: 




> Faudrait balancer ça à nos ennemis en RvR 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hlvlEGCoAQ
> 
> _Don't mess with the duck. Don't mess with CPC._


Wtf  :WTF:

----------


## Odrhann

> Faudrait balancer ça à nos ennemis en RvR 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't mess with the duck. Don't mess with CPC._




Wtf  :WTF:

----------


## Ptit gras

L'hymne CPC  ::lol::

----------


## Vaaahn

> *Asura Tossing*: If you’ve ever fantasized about tossing off an asura an asura off Rata Sum, this is for you! Guilds compete to throw the denizens of Rata Sum the furthest. Height, distance, and quality of landing (including splash size) are all considered for scoring. Extra points are awarded for knocking another NPC over the edge with your asura.




Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Jingliat

discrimination!

----------


## silence

> Asura Tossing: If you’ve ever fantasized about tossing off an asura an asura off Rata Sum, this is for you! Guilds compete to throw the denizens of Rata Sum the furthest. Height, distance, and quality of landing (including splash size) are all considered for scoring. Extra points are awarded for knocking another NPC over the edge with your asura.


Ce serait si beau.  ::cry::

----------


## Odrhann

FLAME THROWA §§§




Je surkiffe mon asura.  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

[HS]Pour continuer dans la vague 8-bit de la SAB, des petits photos montage marrants (et autant de madeleines de Proust, en tout cas pour moi  ::wub:: ).[/HS]

----------


## Arkane Derian

Grosse poilade cette nuit avec 4 Fureur et 1 LNM qui nous ont invité Sanders et moi à les suivre en roaming (et sur leur TS) vu qu'on pouvait faire que ça. Du coup on est allé troller un bon gros coup les Déso :


Il a quand même fallu qu'ils s'y mettent à 15 pour nous déloger. On est resté sur place une bonne vingtaine de minutes et on les as bien farmé pendant ce temps.

Vraiment un excellent moment. Merci à nos hôtes si d'aventure ils passent par là.

----------


## Anita Spade

Ouaip, ces gens de Fureur sont des gens biens, et avec un humour qui ne dénoterait pas chez CPC, ce fut un grand moment d'amusement, les méchants en face étaient très mauvais, gloire sur Vizunah, et j'ai quasiment bouclé mon mensuel de kill 3W en une soirée.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour Nessou :

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Maximelene

Un Gardien ne comprenant pas le principe des Vertus, et me posant quelques questions en whisp :



Ça fait mal ><

----------


## olih

Wizi dans ces œuvres.

----------


## Wizi

Il faut préciser que je suis la bannière sur le rebord qui admire les gens faire 50 sauts ratés avant d'y arriver et qu'ils se rendent compte que c'était pour rien.

----------


## Maderone

... Ce tonique est magique  ::wub:: 
Il me le faut !

----------


## olih



----------


## Maderone

Je fais le tour de mes screenshots









Avec notre défunt et bien aimé Sahifel : Le Père Noël.



RIP best event ever :

----------


## Maximelene

En exclusivité mondiale : le blog de Nessou !

----------


## Maderone

Il est con xD

----------


## Nessou

Officiel STP !

----------


## Guitou

Bouhouhou...  ::cry::  Nessou il en veut à son père.


Spoiler Alert! 


(oui j'ai lu et j'ai les yeux qui saignent)

----------


## Odrhann

Votez pour la coupe du mois  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

Et roux ? Y'a pas roux ?

----------


## Maderone

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/chroniques-...1-00112071.htm

----------


## Guitou

> "Et ma race préférée, c'est petit c'est teigneux et ça ressemble un peu à des gremlins... C'est les asuras."


Bon ben j'ai coupé la vidéo du coup.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai regardé jusqu'au bout, et de point de vue il se sont arrêté après moins de 100h de jeu. Leur test est à 70% à coté de la plaque sur beaucoup de chose.

----------


## Guitou

Oui les infos qu'ils donnent sont pas toujours précises.

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est imprécis, et surtout très incomplet. Il disent que chaque classe ne sais faire qu'une chose, alors que très clairement chaque classe est capable de jouer plusieurs rôles qui s'opposent complètement. L'exemple type est ce qu'ils disent à propos de l'elem (c'est une classe burst de DPS toussa), alors qu'on sais tout ici qu'un elem peut être un très bon support, tout comme ils disent que le gardien est le "healer", alors qu'on peut très bien taper avec. Bref, ils ont à peine survolé le jeu et sortis une vidéo.... mais bon ça va, c'est pour JV.com  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Oue mais c'est décevant de la part du JdG.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai un peu, il baisse dans mon estime.

Sinon, RDJ, les noms des personnages de Guitou sont tous des anagrames  ::o:

----------


## NayeDjel

Je faisais mon daily event dans la 1-15 norn, le pauvre il touchait aucun mob.
J'ai trouvé ca tellement mignon ce mail  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Sans coeur !  ::'(:

----------


## Guitou

> Sinon, RDJ, les noms des personnages de Guitou sont tous des anagrames


Sinon je les oublie.  ::sad::

----------


## Ptit gras

Le traître a décidé de finir son armure en attendant que les précurseurs tombent par miracle du ciel. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez  :;):

----------


## Nessou

Full T3 non ? En tout cas j'aime bien.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez


On en pense qu'on était pas assez bien pour que môssieur soit bien fringué avec nous. Salow de traître !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis pas encore parti  ::'(:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Le traître a décidé de finir son armure en attendant que les précurseurs tombent par miracle du ciel. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/79dba08...a29a3f1378.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/821894f...51bd43f3b9.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/497e35a...b74245a565.jpg


T'as changé de sexe? Me semblait que t'avais un asura mâle au début.  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Non mon elem a jamais été un asura mâle.

----------


## gnouman

> T'as changé de sexe? Me semblait que t'avais un asura mâle au début.


Ils sont aussi moche alors homme femme Asura...

----------


## Tygra

Bof.
Plus terne c'est possible ?

----------


## Korbeil

::love:: 

dat asurette !

----------


## Rikimaru

Je vous présente mon gros charr Nécro 





Je vous présente l'event la plus moisies de gw2.

----------


## NayeDjel

Les CPC étaient enfin à leur place ce soir...

En cage !

----------


## olih

Vision de l'intérieur :

----------


## Mr Slurp

Battle de dance en rose avant les event de guilde à Gendaran, tous en rose  ::wub::

----------


## Odrhann



----------


## Maximelene

Si vous cherchez un T-Shirt sympa...





Depuis Reddit, un screen intitulé "What you doing? Oh nothing, just experiencing VS's awesome tactic".

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est marrant quand tu vois qu'ils annoncent "50 vizu" et puis après tu comptes les points verts côté SFR  ::lol:: 
La puissance du screen-chiotte.

----------


## Odrhann

Encore des pleureuses.

----------


## Zepolak

> VS is special because even though other severs have zergs, the VS blob does not ever stop. During the day over here it's all French players and during the night it's all Canadian


Je suis rassuré. On est revenu à un état normal des choses... Alalala. Leur parler aux mecs, c'est aussi efficace que de balancer des fayots contre un mur (expression polonaise cherchez pas).

Edit : ça vous dis pas de lui demander au mec ce qu'est sa "guilde de VS" car y a eu que 2 guildes à être parties de VS, et c'est MORT vers FR et ACSK vers Mer de Jade (ou Roche). Bref, peu probable que ce soit vers des serveurs où ça parle Anglais, et encore moins probable que ces 2 guildes y soient critiquées.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah faut les comprendre, ils passent d'un blob à 100+ à seulement un blob de 50, ils sont pas habitués à être aussi peu nombreux les pauvres  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Private joke :

----------


## ivanoff

Mais je pensai qu'il avait supprimer toute les photos compromettantes  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pile comme ça que j'imaginai Maderone.

(Hormis le fait qu'il soit couvert de "demoiselles")

----------


## Maximelene

Copyright Maderone.

----------


## NayeDjel



----------


## atavus

DO WANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vaaahn

Vous en avez marre de votre mumble tout terne et tout moche???
Vous voulez mettre un peux plus de GW2 touch dans votre vie? (comme si vous geekiez pas assez déjà dessus)

Go ici and have fun !!!

----------


## olih

> Vous en avez marre de votre mumble tout terne et tout moche???
> Vous voulez mettre un peux plus de GW2 touch dans votre vie? (comme si vous geekiez pas assez déjà dessus)
> 
> Go ici and have fun !!!


Pour le skin mumble, bah tous les gouts sont dans la nature.

Par contre les options "-useoldlauncher -nopatchui" empêchait d'utiliser l’hôtel des ventes à un moment.
D'ailleurs, elles ont été virées je crois.

----------


## Maximelene

Elles empêchent d'utiliser SweetFX en tout cas  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

overlay OR sweetfx  ::(:  ça m'attriste aussi ça

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup, je me passe de l'overlay.

----------


## Maderone

T'as pas besoin d'overlay en même temps :doublécran:

----------


## revanwolf

Petit post en retard de la soirée ou les CPC était en prison a Rata Sum.
Un massacre de Canards

Promenade a l’extérieur de Rata Sum

Vue de l’intérieur de la prison



et pour finir une photo rare d'un Tatsu-kan pétrifié


edit:j'ai failli oublié petit screen de wizi en fractale

----------


## Zepolak

C'était une bien chouette soirée avec une idée finale débile qui nous a fait faire encore plus de trucs débiles. Bref, un truc chouette.

----------


## Thimill

Nessyr, Odrhann et moi, on quitte CPC, on s'engage chez la Garde du Lion !





Et on va appréhender de dangereux criminels !





Posté sous cette forme sur le forum offi' : 
https://dviw3bl0enbyw.cloudfront.net...sarchalert.jpg

Sinon lead le multi-map en ce moment c'est un peu chiant, du coup on s'occupe comme on peut :

----------


## Odrhann

:^_^: 

Merci Soibo, ce flyer de la Garde est génial :D

----------


## Vaaahn

::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Charmide

J'approuve ces innovations en terme de RP  ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

Génial. :^_^: 

C'est par où qu'on signe pour s'engager dans la Garde?

----------


## Lee Tchii

"Siniging" ?  ::o:

----------


## Thimill

Oh ! Fail !  ::sad:: 
Le petit "i" perdu...

----------


## Zepolak

C'est tellement classe !

----------


## Lee Tchii

*patpat*
Ça se voit à peine, je te rassure !

----------


## Maximelene

Je refuse dorénavant de chasser Poobadoo  :Emo:

----------


## Anita Spade



----------


## Tynril

> Je refuse dorénavant de chasser Poobadoo


C'est tellement triste.  :Emo:

----------


## Tatlime

Pour les curieux du donjons de l'histoire vivante, nous avions réalisé une vidéo avec un ami (c'est lui qui filme, mais pas depuis le début, après le premier "boss"), enjoy :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je refuse dorénavant de chasser Poobadoo


Non, mais normalement, on le tue pas, on le capture en sale état. 
Mais il est pas sensé crever ^^

J'aime bien ce genre de dérivé, ça donne un peu plus de vie à l'univers du jeu.

----------


## purEcontact

Selon maderone le prude, le personnage ci-dessous ressemble à une actrice porno.
Selon moi, elle a la grande classe.



Votre avis ?

----------


## Maximelene

La classe. Dommage que ce soit une tenue de ville, une ingé avec cette tenue, ce serait juste badass.

Par contre, du coup, c'est quoi tes jambières (si tu en as) ? Que je te pique l'idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Joli mélange de Lara Croft et Sasha Grey  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Par contre, du coup, c'est quoi tes jambières (si tu en as) ? Que je te pique l'idée


"Short kaki large"

----------


## Odrhann

Je sais pas ce qu'il a de large  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je compte quand même 800 gemmes pour la tenue complète  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> Selon maderone le prude, le personnage ci-dessous ressemble à une actrice porno.
> Selon moi, elle a la grande classe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6d3e...cda960ed1a.jpg
> 
> Votre avis ?


Attends attends ! En quoi ai-je dit que ressembler à une actrice porno empêchait d'être classe ?  ::o: 
L'un peut aller avec l'autre !
Moi aussi je te trouve classe... Mais porno ! Pervers va !

----------


## atavus

> Je refuse dorénavant de chasser Poobadoo


Moi je suis pour la discrimination envers les quaggans.
A mort.

---------- Post added at 13h51 ---------- Previous post was at 13h49 ----------




> Selon maderone le prude, le personnage ci-dessous ressemble à une actrice porno.
> Selon moi, elle a la grande classe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6d3e...cda960ed1a.jpg
> 
> Votre avis ?


Porno définitivement porno.
Après on peut faire du porno et avoir la classe mais c'est une autre discussion.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je compte quand même 800 gemmes pour la tenue complète


Même surement bien plus.
Tenue complète de pirate (épée / gants) + lunette + haut (sweat a capuche) + short + bottes (équitation)

Edit : 1350 gemmes pour la tenue complète au tarif d'aujourd'hui.
Je dois m'en tirer à 1000 gemmes env. (lunette et pirate acheté pendant des promos).

---------- Post added at 14h38 ---------- Previous post was at 14h33 ----------




> Attends attends ! En quoi ai-je dit que ressembler à une actrice porno empêchait d'être classe ? 
> L'un peut aller avec l'autre !


Mouais, je te mets au défi de me trouver une actrice porno qui a la classe.

----------


## Caf

Forcé de constater que Maderone est très largement dans le vrai.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Même surement bien plus.
> Tenue complète de pirate (épée / gants) + lunette + haut (sweat a capuche) + short + bottes (équitation)


J'avais pas vu l'épée (à mon avis dispensable), et pour les gants j'ai compté ceux assortis aux bottes et au short  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Drôles de fantasmes ...

----------


## purEcontact

> La classe.





> _Mi-classe mi-vulgaire mi-hommeoursporc_





> _Vulgaire (mais n'ose pas trop le dire)_





> _Vulgaire_





> _Vulgaire_





> _Langue de bois_


Je suis donc à 1.5 "classe", 3.5 "vulgaire" et une langue de bois.
Du coup, je porterais le pantalon d'équitation pendant les soirées de guilde pour éviter de choquer l'assistance !

----------


## purEcontact

Surement déjà passé mais : 




Dat facepalm quoi.
L'histoire est tellement mauvaise : "le grand méchant que vous avez vaincu 4 fois dans la citadelle des flammes s'allie aux draguerres pour contrôler le monde"...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Franchement, Anet y gagnerait à m'engager pour faire les scénars et Maxi pour la traduction ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

L'idée de base (l'Alliance des Draguerres et de la Légion de la Flamme) n'était pas forcément mauvaise. Seulement, bah, y'a trop de trous. Comme dit dans la vidéo, les draguerres n'aiment pas les oppresseurs, ce que sont exactement les membres de la légion de la Flamme, mais ils font l'effort de passer au dessus de ça. Okay, mais... pour quoi ? Autant la Légion a quelque chose de concret à y gagner, autant les draguerres n'ont rien d'autre que "plus de puissance" (alors qu'ils n'ont jamais particulièrement cherché ça, il ne s'agit pas d'une race conquérante, au final il s'agit d'un équivalent des nains, en plus belliqueux : ils attaquent ceux qui sont proches d'eux, mais pas pour les conquérir, presque plus pour se défendre, voire par habitude).

J'aime aussi la fin de la vidéo : on a prévu ça depuis un an, on a passé deux jours complets enfermés à deux à tout planifier. Bah les gens, franchement, ça se voit pas ! Vous auriez mieux fait de passer ces 48h à copuler, ça aurait été plus productif.

----------


## atavus

> J'aime aussi la fin de la vidéo : on a prévu ça depuis un an, on a passé deux jours complets enfermés à deux à tout planifier. Bah les gens, franchement, ça se voit pas ! Vous auriez mieux fait de passer ces 48h à copuler, ça aurait été plus productif.


Mais quel aigri.

----------


## purEcontact

> Vous auriez mieux fait de passer ces 48h à copuler, ça aurait été plus productif.


Vu la gueule des intervenants, faut avoir envie  ::ninja:: .

----------


## revanwolf

1 screen montrant 1 petit bug dans le donjon du complexe(Attentions spoilers)


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Maderone

> Mais quel aigri.


Y'a rien d'aigri. Le scénario est vraiment à chier. Y'a de bonnes idées, ok, mais la mise en scène toussa, c'est de la merde. Et dire qu'ils ont préparé ça pendant un an, qu'ils ont réfléchit 2 jours non stop : L.O.L

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Vu la gueule des intervenants, faut avoir envie .


Pourquoi ? Ils vont bien ensembles.
On sait d'où l'idée du fils caché d'Eir leur ait venu ... au moins  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je refuse dorénavant de chasser Poobadoo


Je ne te remercie pas pour m'avoir fait découvrir cette musique, et les autres œuvres du même auteur, mais surtout cette musique.
J'ai dû l'écouter facilement une cinquantaine de fois...
Et c'est toujours aussi triste.

----------


## Nessou

Bear Spirit Infused Power Suit
by ~Karbacca

Hm ... Imaginatif !

----------


## Odrhann

::O:  ::O:  ::O:

----------


## atavus

> 


Pimp my golem.

----------


## purEcontact

Elle chante pas toujours juste mais bon...
(Comme j'ai pas les videos du forum, je link mais je suis pas sur que ce soit le bon lien  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Elle chante pas toujours juste mais bon...
> (Comme j'ai pas les videos du forum, je link mais je suis pas sur que ce soit le bon lien  )


Oh putaing, j'ai l'impression de voir Orgazmo dans un puzzle jump  ::o:

----------


## MrGr33N

En attendant qu'ils sortent la possibilité de jouer des Kodans, j'ai réservé le nom pour mon futur chasseur.

Je vous présente Danse Avec Les Loot ! (oui, il manque le S de fin, trop de signes...)

----------


## Tynril

Mais... Les Kodans, c'est des ours, pas des loups.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je réserve "Ted" pour un kodan :D

----------


## Bartinoob

Le rôdeur, expliqué en un screen.



 ::ninja:: 

Bisous maxi

----------


## Maderone

Je comprends rien non plus...

----------


## Mr Slurp

T'es pas assez convivial avec les trolls faciles Maxi  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Bordel un mec à l'arc qui joue à distance xD hahaha c'est trop... Nul !
T'as perdu tes blagues à l'irl Barti  ::P:  ?

----------


## Zepolak

Moi je trouve ça drôle.

----------


## dragou

> Moi je trouve ça drôle.


Preuve que c'est naze ^^

----------


## Bartinoob

Vous savez pas apprécier les bonnes choses. Là, c'était juste un mec tout seul en auto-attaque à 1500 de portée pendant que tout le reste de l'équipe travaillait la liche au corps.

Et dans le souci du détail, il avait même pensé aux sceaux  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

En fait le plus drôle dans tout ça.... c'est ta réaction Maxi  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> En fait le plus drôle dans tout ça.... c'est ta réaction Maxi


C'est ça qui est magique ^^

----------


## Maximelene

[&AgEjTwAA]

Sinon, screen marrant d'un Bief qui a profité de la rencontre entre notre bus et celui de Mer de Jade pour tagguer comme un porc :

----------


## Maderone

> [&AgEjTwAA]


La classe  ::P:  
Vite vite, essayons sur un humain ! 

Sinon j'aime bien les icônes ! Hâte de voir ce que ça va donner.

Edit : Bah les seins sans tétons... C'est bizarre
Et sur un humain on peut voir la tenue

----------


## Nessou

*L'attaque de la licorne !*
(Photobomb trouvé sur Reddit)

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est quoi ce dos très "hentai" ?  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

La récompense des succès de l'Histoire Vivante actuelle.

----------


## Maderone

Tu débarques ou tu trolles ?  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

Je joue plus  :tired:

----------


## olih

::o:

----------


## Snydlock

Comme je suis trop fier de l'armure de ma voleuse j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire un screen :

----------


## Maderone

C'est quoi derrière ?

----------


## Snydlock

La structure principale de la Citadelle Noire.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'quoi ce skin, Snyd ?

----------


## billybones

Casque : skin départ voleur
Epaules : Ordre des soupirs
Torse, gants : Donj' de l'Enqueste
Jambes et bottes : je ne saurai reconnaître.
Arc et carquois : feu et froid

----------


## Snydlock

> Casque : skin départ voleur
> Epaules : Ordre des soupirs
> Torse, gants : Donj' de l'Enqueste
> Jambes et bottes : *Ordre des Soupirs*
> Arc et carquois : feu et froid


Completed.

----------


## billybones

Du coup, je me sens obligé de poster mon voleur  :Cigare:

----------


## revanwolf

Petite coquille planquée a la crique:

Normal, normal  ::):

----------


## tibere

::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh:: 
j'ai pas pu m’empêcher d’être très tendue en voyant ça ^^

http://youtu.be/nEx1YHBxFZE

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> j'ai pas pu m’empêcher d’être très tendue en voyant ça ^^
> 
> http://youtu.be/nEx1YHBxFZE


6 mois de retard ^^

----------


## Maderone

C'est intéressant parce que le mec est entrain de dire qu'il a une femme enceinte de 5 mois... Et il a eu le temps de farmer pour une légendaire et avoir 4 précurseurs en 5 mois. L'a pas du être très présent le bonhomme ^^

----------


## Nessou

---------- Post added at 18h02 ---------- Previous post was at 16h55 ----------

----------


## revanwolf

Petit bug de la potion forte



et hop 2 Nichta! :B):

----------


## Maximelene

Guild Wars 2, Meetic Edition :



Y'a pas de suite, j'ai du partir  ::sad::

----------


## Bartinoob

La prochaine IRL va être intéressante si des mecs commencent à draguer Maxi  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> La prochaine IRL va être intéressante si des mecs commencent à draguer Maxi


Ils croyaient que j'étais une jolie blonde sur la shoutbox GC déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> une jolie blonde


Une partie de cette affirmation est réelle, saurez-vous la trouver ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

*Maximelene vs. RNG : Round 2*



3000 coffres.
Coût : 60po.
Objectif : 3 tickets.

*Verdict final*
Seulement 2 tickets
5951 Zhaïtella
532 Feux d'artifice
42 Chevaliers holographiques

*Vainqueur : RNG (encore).*

Et, selon une idée de Maderone (pour pouvoir se foutre de moi si jamais je choppais rien), y'a même une vidéo. 21 passionnantes minutes d'ouverture de coffres !

----------


## Nessou

NEED.

----------


## Tygra

Prions pour que celle de Lady Kasmeer soit une armure légère. Sinon je vais devoir créer un autre perso  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Guild Wars 2, Meetic Edition :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/afNmGfv.png
> 
> Y'a pas de suite, j'ai du partir


 C'est étrange mais j'ai l'impression que tu attires tous les cas euh... spéciaux  :tired: .

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est étrange mais j'ai l'impression que tu attires tous les cas euh... spéciaux .


Je suis très actif sur le canal carte, ça doit jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Si vous loupez la séquence d'intro, elle est dispo ici :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgCdjc1oGOo


Et quelques screen modifiés (pour me faire des fonds d'écran) :

----------


## Tygra

Toutes les cutscenes du jeu auraient dû être comme celle-ci. Depuis le début.
Les scènes d'intro étaient tellement belles ... puis se bouffer 8 mois de cutscenes dégueulasse pour enfin retrouver ça ... c'est du gachis !  ::cry::

----------


## olih

> Toutes les cutscenes du jeu auraient dû être comme celle-ci. Depuis le début.
> Les scènes d'intro étaient tellement belles ... puis se bouffer 8 mois de cutscenes dégueulasse pour enfin retrouver ça ... c'est du gachis !


Clairement.
En fait on a aussi ce genre de cutscene tout à la fin de l'histoire perso et dans certains donjon en mode histoire.

----------


## mikelion

Forum officiel "Après avoir terminé le méta-succès de l’histoire, le joueur recevra le journal de Marjory, un objet permettant de revoir sa cinématique d’introduction."
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...u-11-juin-2013

----------


## Maximelene

Autant j'apprécie l'idée, autant ils feraient mieux d'intégrer l'Histoire vivante au panneau de l'histoire personnelle. Ca éviterait qu'elle disparaisse intégralement, et permettrait ce genre de trucs sans encombrer un slot d'inventaire.

----------


## Tygra

Encombrer un slot d'inventaire = gemmes dépensée pour acheter des slots de banque.

----------


## Zepolak

> Encombrer un slot d'inventaire = gemmes dépensée pour acheter des slots de banque.


Oui, et là, ça commence à doucement devenir sacrément évident...

----------


## Tygra

Depuis le temps que les gens râlent pour avoir des slots de "collectibles" pour les insignes récompense de donjon ... ça fait longtemps que c'est une évidence.
Je parle même pas des skins d'armes en RNG.

----------


## Maderone

Merci Nessou, ce cadeau restera à jamais sur internet.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai pas tout compris mais : j'aime bien la nouvelle, j'aime bien cette vidéo (qui a la classe) et j'aime bien Kasmeer !

----------


## mikelion

> J'ai pas tout compris mais : j'aime bien la nouvelle, j'aime bien cette vidéo (qui a la classe) et j'aime bien Kasmeer !


On l'a échappé belle, encore un peu on avait le droit à Kasimeer !

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Lee Tchii

I WANT  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...enshot/capswqs

----------


## Bartinoob

Parce que même quand les timers plantent, les CPC sont sur la brèche : 







Premier dragon sans lag que je fais depuis 8 mois  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais sur reddit des gens ont découvert apparemment une nouvelle moustache pour les norns mâles :


(c'est mon screenshot, donc pas de retouche ou autre... )

Pour ma part il me semble jamais avoir vu une moustache pareil sur un norn mâle, vu que les canards sont les champions du bon goût, vous avez déjà créé ou vu un perso avec ça ?

----------


## Maximelene

On n'aurait pas raté ça si ça avait existé avant. C'est impossible.

----------


## pikkpi

> _epic 'stache.jpg_


C'est un complot pour faire acheter des kits de customisation (apparemment y'aurait d'autres ajouts que la moustache on me parle des cornes de Rox)

Sans transition, Instant fml:
J'ai acheté la version légère des nouvelles armures du gemstore pour compléter le skin de mon mesmer:


(screené sur mon pc du taf)

On peux pas teinter la chemise, elle dégueule à travers tous les gants (hormis ceux horribles du pack) et la plaque au niveau du torse est une chie à teinter (c'est du marron sur le screen là)

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est un complot pour faire acheter des kits de customisation (apparemment y'aurait d'autres ajouts que la moustache on me parle des cornes de Rox)


Y'a effectivement les cornes de Rox, et un nouveau tatouage facial Norn, qui était présent dans le trailer de lancement (celui tout bizarre avec des acteurs), mais pas en jeu jusqu'à hier.

----------


## Maderone

Sur reddit ils annonçaient un complo pour vendre des monocles :

----------


## Lee Tchii

La moustache ne fait pas tout !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Bowties are cool  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Sachant que j'ai loot un monocle, je vais devoir acheter un slot de perso pour faire un norn à moustache.
Damned !

----------


## dragou

> *Maximelene vs. RNG : Round 2*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/J6DHINi.png
> 
> 3000 coffres.
> Coût : 60po.
> Objectif : 3 tickets.
> 
> *Verdict final*
> ...


Je viens de me faire owned par le RNG, 3000 coffres ouvert tout comme toi et au final : 0 tickets

Ca me désespère, 41PO pour rien alors que je voulais juste 1 skin d'hache -_-

----------


## billybones

1100 Coffres -> 4 tickets

RNG is my Bitch !

----------


## dragou

J'ai finalement eu un ticket, j'ai juste du relancer de 1500 coffres

bordel -_-

----------


## Maderone



----------


## meiKo

0 Coffre acheté à l'HdV > 1 ticket
Mais je ne sais même pas si ya une arme qui me plait :/


Vous en pensez quoi?
L'espadon étant trop moche... 
L'arc court n'étant plus utilisable...
Après je ne sais pas pour les armes à une main :/
 ou

----------


## mikelion

L'arc long est bien grand, c'est le skin que j'ai choisi.

----------


## Maximelene

> L'arc court n'étant plus utilisable...


Dans la famille Exagération, je demande meiKo.  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

> Dans la famille Exagération, je demande meiKo.


Ok Ok j'abuse un peu. Je l'utilise toujours en sPvP mais plus en PvE  :;):  et j'ai pas fait de Solo en 3W depuis un moment.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je l'utilise toujours en sPvP mais plus en PvE


C'est con, tu ne l'utilises plus dans le mode où ça ne change rien, et tu continues à le jouer dans le mode où ce nerf est le plus pénalisant.  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

Really? En sPvP ça donne juste un peu plus de mal contre les fuyards c'est tout. En PvE je ne peux plus afk contre les bosses avec... et contre les mobs à 900 de portée.... autant prendre une arme au cac je vais plus vite.

----------


## Maximelene

Si tu jouais l'arc court à plus de 900 de portée, soit tu étais réellement afk, et du coup tant pis pour toi, soit tu le jouais mal, et du coup ça aurait du te forcer à t'adapter.

L'arc court du rôdeur est une arme de proximité. Son attaque principale n'inflige ses conditions que si on est bien placé, et être près de l'ennemi permet de se replacer plus vite et plus facilement. Un des traits du rôdeur ajoute 10% de dégâts quand on est bien placé aussi. De plus, la compétence 2, qui tire 5 flèches en cône, peut toucher 5 fois (et donc appliquer un poison 5 fois plus long) si on est au corps à corps, ce qui peut être fait facilement si, habituellement, on n'est à proximité du boss. Le tout est rendu plus facile par l'utilisation de la compétence 3, qui esquive en arrière si le boss fait une aoe.

Bref, l'arc court se joue de toute façon en étant proche de l'adversaire. Ce nerf est donc totalement dans la logique de l'arme (en plus d'être cohérent avec sa portée pour le rôdeur, et avec le fait qu'un arc court tire moins loins qu'un arc long, alors que de base ils étaient identiques). Personnellement, depuis ce patch, pas une seule fois en PvE je ne me suis retrouvée hors de portée.

Au final, cet équilibrage ne fait que recentrer cette arme vers le domaine pour lequel elle a été conçue : la mi-distance, aux côtés de la hache (qui a néanmoins une utilité différente), ou de l'arc court du voleur par exemple.

----------


## Ptit gras



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Un truc WTF. Encore un fail d'Anet je présume.



Explication rapide.

Un groupe de joueurs commence un chemin d'Arah. 
Un des joueurs quitte le groupe pour une raison X.
Ils invitent donc une autre personne, et bizarrement, celle-ci ne peut rejoindre le donjon, celui-ci étant indiqué complet...
Et c'est là qu'ils se rendent compte qu'un voleur se trouve dans le donjon, avec eux, en train de se soloter le lupicus...


source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rt/bugs/Hacker

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ouais, pas mal  ::P:

----------


## Nibher

> Encore un fail d'Anet je présume.


Merde : en lisant ça, j'ai pensé à "Premiers baisers"  ::O:

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai eu plusieurs fois dans Arah des mecs invités dans le groupe, présent dans le donjon, mais impossible à voir dans le groupe (l'affichage à gauche indiquait qu'on était 4). Le nom du mec était même en vert au lieu du bleu. 

Arah  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

Quelques hors maps à Orr (ou pas) :

----------


## Nessou

Ça transpire le skill sur MdJ. 


En gros : je me balade sur la map pour terminer mon exploration (pour preuve j'ai même pas changé mes skills, build non plus, je venais du PvE),un voleur noskill m'aggro, je le dépop. Il me groupe, il m'insulte et demande un nouveau duel.  :tired:

----------


## Rikimaru

Moi j'ai dit bonjour à Dr manhattan 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Rikimaru

Un des mes plus beaux screens accrocher dans un tableau chez moi.

----------


## Odrhann

Y a plein de bloom, ça pique les yeux.  ::ninja:: 




> Ça transpire le skill sur MdJ. 
> http://i.imgur.com/gEd1yGf.jpg
> 
> En gros : je me balade sur la map pour terminer mon exploration (pour preuve j'ai même pas changé mes skills, build non plus, je venais du PvE),un voleur noskill m'aggro, je le dépop. Il me groupe, il m'insulte et demande un nouveau duel.


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 



Spoiler Alert! 


GROS PD.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est Fort Trinité ?  ::o: 
Ya mieux quand même comme screenshots !

Nalaaris, encore de l'explo hors map sans moi  ::sad::

----------


## Lee Tchii

_Un certain soir, après une certaine course, sur Vizunah ..._









_Toute ressemblance avec les membres d'une certaine guilde ne serait que fortuite._

----------


## Nessou

Repos du sac

----------


## Ptit gras

Déjà que t'es nécro, tu pourrais laisser ta place aux voleurs qu'ils puissent avoir au moins 5 insignes leur soirée  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Déjà que t'es nécro, tu pourrais laisser ta place aux voleurs qu'ils puissent avoir au moins 5 insignes leur soirée


Encore faudrait-il qu'ils se co pendant les GvG.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

De quoi se sentir minable :

----------


## Nessou

Putain ils ont trouvés the method.
Le reflect de l'envoûteur fait presque tout le travail à lui seul, les guerriers ont juste à taper comme des sourds. Le pire c'est qu'il utilise même pas le TW genre dans la première phase pour gagner encore plus de temps vu qu'il est pas complètement utilisé à la fin. OP MESMERS.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'peux pas regarder la vidéo là tout de suite mais ça m'intéresse ton truc là. Reflect sur les vers ?  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

Non les vers ils esquivent, le reflect c'est dans la phase où le boss balance une tonne de projectiles, le boss se prend des X fois 30k+ de dégâts, c'est ouf.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Et dans le prochain patch, ces projectiles ne seront plus stopables/renvoyable...

Mais faut avouer que lupicus en 1 minute, ça fait rêver.

----------


## pikkpi

Mais ça fait déjà plusieurs mois qu'il y a des speedkills de lupicus < 1min ....

----------


## Bartinoob

Tiens, faudra que je tente Arah en mesmer. En général j'allais toujours au charbon avec la gardienne pour poser le mur et je repartais avec 2 jambes cassées, un bras dans le mauvais sens et une tête en moins.

En mesmer à 1200 de portée : le seul truc qui me vient c'est  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais ça fait déjà plusieurs mois qu'il y a des speedkills de lupicus < 1min ....


Le précédent record était à 46s, ici 41s visiblement  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Wizi, tu fais quoi ce Week end ?
On a du boulot pour toi !

----------


## Bartinoob

Cristal chargé dans la mine perso  :Cigare: 



 :Cigare:

----------


## Ptit gras

10% dégâts crit, pas fumé le truc  ::P:

----------


## pikkpi

> 10% dégâts crit, pas fumé le truc


Grilled, j'ai vérifié les 1H du coup, c'est 40 à chaque stat, 5% dégats crits (pareil que zerk), et 3% mf.... Sympa aussi !

Sans transition, depuis le patch du bazar, plein d'armes de l'ordre des soupirs ont maintenant une anim lors du dégainage :

----------


## ivanoff

Coooool !!!!

----------


## Maderone

http://i.imgur.com/F5Sl310.jpg

----------


## kikifumducu



----------


## Odrhann

Qui a testé le plongeon triple saut périlleux ? Un si gros Norn ça doit faire un cratère.

----------


## kikifumducu

J'ai ma tête de bouc, je suis paré pour tout !  :Cigare:

----------


## Tygra

Vu sur Reddit, pour LeeTchi :


(image d'un certain shockwavelol)

----------


## Vroum

Vu sur Jol  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Caf.  :haha:

----------


## Maximelene

Putain Caf !  :haha:

----------


## meiKo

Le seul mort ^^  :haha:

----------


## Ptit gras

Il était tellement content qu'il a vomi sur son clavier et...voilà.

 :haha:

----------


## Troma

tain la honte  :haha:

----------


## Caf

.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'avoue que c'est pas de chance  :^_^: 
Heureusement que personne n'a relevé  ::trollface:: 

(Les CPC et tous les autres ont vraiment vendu du rêve mardi soir. Le début fut pas facile, mais ptain, après, ce fut tellement bon)

----------


## Bartinoob

> Heureusement que personne *ne l'a* relevé


Correcture  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou



----------


## meiKo

::O:  Oh god why

----------


## Lee Tchii

DO WANT  ::o: 
(Et merci Tygra pour les quaggans aux cerveaux lents).

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a des fous partout.

----------


## leplayze

Il y a 2 façons de réussir une photo , avoir un bon fond ou avoir un ours.

----------


## billybones

A quoi ça sert de vouloir de nouveaux skins quand on a trouvé la combinaison parfaite ?

----------


## kikifumducu

Frangin  ::o:

----------


## billybones

:B):  Ya bon !  :B):

----------


## Maximelene

Un petit bug d'affichage, qui nous montre à quoi nous attendre à la fin des votes :

----------


## leplayze

Aahahha ! Juste épique !

----------


## Maximelene

Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais un truc à afficher au dessus de mes écrans...

----------


## Bartinoob

Des fois, ça plante.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est encore la sylvari la moins moche que j'ai vu.

----------


## Maderone

> Des fois, ça plante.


Hohohohoho

----------


## Vaaahn

> Des fois, ça plante.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a6f...b0cebc6235.jpg


Je trouve que la qualité de ton écran est un peu dégradée quand même ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Je vois pas ce qui te fait dire ça  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Il a pas compris  ::cry:: 
...
Barty, tu peux pas me faire ça à moi? ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ou alors je me paye ta tronche. Qui sait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone



----------


## purEcontact

Énorme !

----------


## Zepolak

Assez fantastique !

----------


## NayeDjel

génial le concept ! En plus ils tapent dans un bébé quaggans pour faire le ballon, classe !

----------


## meiKo

Excellent! Dommage que cela soit s'y compliqué à mettre en place...

Edit : en fait il y a moyen de faire une variante 5 vs 5 via l'arène CPC  ::ninja::  en sPvP avec les armes violettes ^^

----------


## olih

> Excellent! Dommage que cela soit s'y compliqué à mettre en place...
> 
> Edit : en fait il y a moyen de faire une variante 5 vs 5 via l'arène CPC  en sPvP avec les armes violettes ^^


Le problème, c'est la balle.
Il faut du tri faction pour que ça marche non ? dont une faction qui fait la balle.

----------


## Maderone

C'est ça

----------


## meiKo

Equipe rouge : 10 joueurs qu'on sépare en 2 avec au pire un code couleur  :B): .
Les interactions entre les 2 équipes sont vraiment limitées à ce que j'ai pu voir donc de passer de très peu à 0 interaction ça peut passer.

Equipe bleu : 1 joueur, la balle  ::huh:: .

----------


## olih

> Equipe rouge : 10 joueurs qu'on sépare en 2 avec au pire un code couleur .
> Les interactions entre les 2 équipes sont vraiment limitées à ce que j'ai pu voir donc de passer de très peu à 0 interaction ça peut passer.
> 
> Equipe bleu : 1 joueur, la balle .


 MMMmmmm ah oui, vu comme ça.

----------


## Zepolak

Le seul problème, c'est que pour faire ça entre pote, faut y aller quoi. Faut pouvoir se les payer les migrations pour faire ça  ::|:

----------


## Vaaahn

Vous faite un quagganball-othon?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maximelene

> Le seul problème, c'est que pour faire ça entre pote, faut y aller quoi. Faut pouvoir se les payer les migrations pour faire ça





> il y a moyen de faire une variante 5 vs 5 via l'arène CPC  en sPvP avec les armes violettes ^^


 :;):

----------


## Tynril

Z'êtes sûrs pour le 5v5 en arène ? Il me semble bien qu'il faut que la balle soit dans un 3ème camp séparé des 2 équipes, non ?

En tous cas le principe est délire.  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah je vois pas pourquoi, faut juste que tout le monde puisse taper la balle.

----------


## Zepolak

!!!!!!!!

Ben ouais en fait. 10 vs 1. Ça présente l'avantage en plus d'empêcher complétement les interactions directes non voulues entres joueurs ennemis. Suffit de grouper pour voir sa team je pense non ?

Seul souci : comment se transformer en quaggan/balle en sPvP ?

Edit : quelqu'un veut pas lancer un topac ? Y a une idée complétement débile à creuser là !

----------


## Maximelene

> Seul souci : comment se transformer en quaggan/balle en sPvP ?


On ne peut pas, mais bon, la balle n'a qu'à être un asura.  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

@Zepo : oui je crois qu'on peut grouper en arene (d'ailleurs si tu es groupé avec un voleur adverse tu le vois quand il fufu :D) mais sinon avec un dress code genre les abysses contres les célestes cela devrait suffire  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Ah oui... Moi je pensais que les deux équipes étaient dans deux factions différentes, que ce soit encore plus le bordel.  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi aussi je vous voyais déjà faire de vrai bloodball où vous pouviez défoncer les ennemis  ::|:

----------


## Wizi

Quelques screen de la zone VIP

----------


## Maximelene

Ah mais ouais, c'est minuscule, moche, et physiquement situé dans la ville...

----------


## revanwolf

Petit bouquet de bug dans le jeu:
-voila du racisme anti-asura par un garde séraphin


-un coffre avec système antigravité intégré

et pour finir un élémentaire de terre dans un arbre

-j'allais oublié petit plaisir dans la forge mystique

----------


## Tigrius

Ouais ouais, Bang... c'est moi  ::o: 
Je vous l'avez pas dit ! 

\o/

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le norn le plus moche croisé en jeu...

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Maderone

Quelle patience ^^

----------


## Maderone

Comme j'aime beaucoup le genre je vous file ce qui s'est passé en début d'aprèm à l'arche.

----------


## Bartinoob

Mort aux envouts.

----------


## olih

En passant, petit bug graphique sur caudecus il y a quelques jours :
Deux nécro pour le prix d'un  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah oui, Nalaaris nous a fait la même avec un tonique poupée près d'un pylône à montgolfière.
Deux Olih, ça nous fait 14 précurseurs ?  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Hors sujet mais c'est quoi ton build nécro Olih ?

----------


## olih

> Hors sujet mais c'est quoi ton build nécro Olih ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKcDO...gkBJkp5o2g2mmw
En gros mais pas totalement surtout niveau rune/bijou.

----------


## Hasunay

Hum ouais je l'avais vu. T'es pas trop en carton ? Perso j'ai un build "spectral" avec beaucoup de vita et un peu de robu et j'arrive pas à passer le chien et son maitre au pavillon ...

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## olih

Succès Atterrissage en douceur + pop de cristal pile au dessus de la meule de foin == mort à 20m de haut.

----------


## ds108j

Bon, je vous mets mon personnage :





On me demande souvent si je fais partie de la cour des cauchemars !  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

Petit bug avec mon envouteuse,le clone qui disparait pas:

----------


## Snydlock

Aujourd'hui, mon charr a voyagé dans un monde parallèle :

----------


## Nessou

Un bug légèrement chiant.

----------


## Zepolak

Pourquoi est-ce que tu stockes les boites de champions ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour recycler les verts après la màj et avoir plein de mf, je suppose  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

Ou alors c'est un maniaque qui n'ouvre les boites que lorsqu'il en a 7777 précisément.

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi est-ce que tu stockes les boites de champions ?


Comme le dit bartinoob, c'est un bon moyen d'avoir un *GROS* paquet d'objets bleus et verts à recycler dès la sortie du patch.

Il y a aussi le (très très mince) espoir que le loot des boîtes soit adapté rétroactivement, et qu'on puisse y chopper certains des nouveaux composants du patch. Je n'y crois pas, personnellement.

----------


## revanwolf

> Il y a aussi le (très très mince) espoir que le loot des boîtes soit adapté rétroactivement, et qu'on puisse y chopper certains des nouveaux composants du patch. Je n'y crois pas, personnellement.


Chance inexistante pour le coté rétroactif(lord du nerf du sujet 7 les  boites ne se stackait pas avec les anciennes par exemple).

----------


## meiKo

> Il y a aussi le (très très mince) espoir que le loot des boîtes soit adapté rétroactivement, et qu'on puisse y chopper certains des nouveaux composants du patch. Je n'y crois pas, personnellement.


Si les boites se stackent ça devrait être bon... reste à faire un event d'invasion après le patch pour voir si ce sont de nouvelles boites ou non... ça serait tellement bien!

----------


## olih

DRAMA !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouaiii, pourquoi il l'a invité à revenir????  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, j'ai réagi trop vite. Excusez moi. J'aurais pas du le réinviter  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

T'es passé à deux doigt d'être un héro !  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Voila ce qui se passe quand anet annonce 1 à 2 heures avant le patch, à 2 heures d'intervalle.


Spoiler Alert! 


Bataille de costume sur le toit de l'hv à l'arche du lion

----------


## Maximelene

> Chance inexistante pour le coté rétroactif


Tu disais ?  ::trollface::

----------


## revanwolf

Comme quoi,parfois ils font des trucs intelligent,même si ça arrive pas souvent.

----------


## Bartinoob

SAB mode tribulation : 



Pas pu aller plus loin pour l'instant, je crois que c'est l'heure du dodo  :Emo: 

Comme quoi une bonne dose de bêtise, d'acharnement et d'ego blessé, ça paye : 



Et le loot : 

Sans un guide extrêmement détaillé et beaucoup de maîtrise/chance, je crois que ce mode est parfaitement infaisable sans pièce illimitée, par contre. J'ai dû crever au moins une bonne centaine de fois.

----------


## Sephil

Centaine, c'est faible, avant que je déco (à mi-parcours ? tiers-parcours ? :D), on a déjà dû mourir presque 100 fois.  ::P:

----------


## meiKo

Une des rares choses qui m'a déçu dans GW2 c'est le skin des arcs. Venant d'Aion où les arcs ont des skins magnifiques ça m'a fait un peu bizarre.
Je viens de voir le skin de l'arc élevée  :Emo:  je suis content  :Emo: 
 Ca me motive encore plus à le faire!

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas voici quelques un des arc d'Aion :
Ils ne jouent pas dans la même catégorie  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

Je trouve aussi les arcs moche dans GW2 mais dans Aion c'est quand même un peu trop, les arcs de 100kilo ça doit pas être simple pour un archer.  :^_^:

----------


## Tygra

Ouais c'est pas des arcs là dans Aion  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Je suis immortelle mouahahaha:

----------


## Nessou

Exploit !!!§

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Bartinoob

:Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

Faut vraiment que je finisse de découvrir le tribu pour commencer à farm comme un porc pour les skins  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> https://securecdn.disqus.com/uploads...5/original.jpg


:vomi:
Il manque que du bleu et du violet et elle est déguisée en caca de licorne.

----------


## Charmide

Merci pour l'idée de soirée à thème  ::o:

----------


## meiKo

Un screen de la vidéo du combat contre le nouveau Tequalt lors du Pax; Ca pourrait être le skin des armes élevées dropées par Tequalt  :;):

----------


## meiKo

La vidéo du 1er down de Tequalt 2.0 par Blackgate : http://www.twitch.tv/flickky/c/2951634
Ils ont pris la moitié du temps pour descendre les 1er 25% après avec le mégalaser ça descend plus vite. Ils ont eu 2 mins de rab  ::): 
Apparrement ils étaient quasi tous sur un TS

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est ce qui a été tenté hier soir sur Viz à plusieurs reprise sans succès malheureusement. Appel des joueurs pour rejoindre le TS Vizunah PvE (ts.vizunah.net) et essayer de se coordonner.
Ça part tellement dans tous les sens pour le moment que voilà quoi.
Bon, on y voit quand le bus canards?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> C'est ce qui a été tenté hier soir sur Viz à plusieurs reprise sans succès malheureusement.


Souviens toi du temps qu'il a fallu pour que ça devienne une habitude en WvW. Faut pas rêver, ça viendra pas en quelques jours. Vizu a énorme retard au niveau coordination PvE. Espérons que les grosses guildes et les fansites présents sur le serveur profitent de cet event pour se rapprocher et pourquoi pas créer une structure équivalente à Grand Cross.

Ce serait bien aussi que les commandants PvE utilisent leur tag pour autre chose que montrer à tout le monde qu'ils ont du fric...





> La vidéo du 1er down de Tequalt 2.0 par Blackgate : http://www.twitch.tv/flickky/c/2951634
> Ils ont pris la moitié du temps pour descendre les 1er 25% après avec le mégalaser ça descend plus vite. Ils ont eu 2 mins de rab 
> Apparrement ils étaient quasi tous sur un TS


Ils étaient une centaine sur le TS et, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche, beaucoup avaient des builds prévus pour l'event.

J'ai vu deux vidéos du combat complet, mais à chaque fois c'était des joueurs au CaC sur Tequatl. Je n'ai pas encore réussi à voir comment ils géraient les tourelles et leur protection (placement des groupes). Le champion grub est infâme et faut vraiment le down le plus vite possible. Si quelqu'un a un lien avec une vidéo près des tourelles, je suis preneur.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Souviens toi du temps qu'il a fallu pour que ça devienne une habitude en WvW. Faut pas rêver, ça viendra pas en quelques jours. Vizu a énorme retard au niveau coordination PvE.


Je sais bien Arkane, Vizu et le PvE sont à des kilomètres d'autres serveurs ...




> Espérons que les grosses guildes et les fansites présents sur le serveur profitent de cet event pour se rapprocher et pourquoi pas créer une structure équivalente à Grand Cross.





> Ils étaient une centaine sur le TS et, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche, beaucoup avaient des builds prévus pour l'event.


... mais je ne serais pas aussi défaitiste. Pas besoin d'énorme structure, on peut être plusieurs centaine sur la map de toute façon. Un spam /c a ramené 60-70 personnes sur le TS PvE hier soir à 1h du mat', c'est déjà pas mal. Après, Blackgate avait une ou deux guildes qui ont un minimum réfléchi au truc (genre pour le coup de la boufe anti-undead) et on chapeauté l'event. Hier soir encore, 2-3 joueurs, dont Senshee pour ceux qui connaissent, ont pris les rennes du trucs, et ça a permis un début d'organisation, pourtant fait à la volée.




> Ce serait bien aussi que les commandants PvE utilisent leur tag pour autre chose que montrer à tout le monde qu'ils ont du fric...


Tu serais alors étonné que quelques personnes avec tags, inconnus au bataillon, se sont spontanément proposé de servir de balise de groupe hier soir  ::P: 




> J'ai vu deux vidéos du combat complet, mais à chaque fois c'était des joueurs au CaC sur Tequatl. Je n'ai pas encore réussi à voir comment ils géraient les tourelles et leur protection (placement des groupes). Le champion grub est infâme et faut vraiment le down le plus vite possible. Si quelqu'un a un lien avec une vidéo près des tourelles, je suis preneur.


Apparemment, il ont utilisé 6 personnes qui avaient bien lu les tooltips sur les tourelles, ceux qui sont en papier autour des tourelles pour les défendres (pas trop non plus) et le reste à taper comme des sourds sur le boss et les doigts autour pour clear la zone devant le boss (surtout en cas de fear  ::trollface:: ).

M'enfin à lobotomiser les joueurs à coup de farming de champion/scarlett/donjon, c'est sûr que ça aide pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Tout ce qui est exigeant vis à vis des joueurs est une bonne chose. Ça fait des trucs à se raconter ensuite.

Ce Tequatl génère donc des situations où des presque centaines de joueurs se coordonnent sur un objectif... Sur un objectif non-compétitif qui plus est ! 
Bon, c'est quand même pas mal cette histoire  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Clairement, c'est une bonne chose à mon avis.

Le fait qu'il commence à tomber sur de plus en plus de serveurs montre bien qu'il est faisable. Il est d'ailleurs tombé ce matin sur un serveur de débordement, prenant au dépourvu pas mal de gens afk par son pop plus rapide que prévu. Personne n'était en vocal, mais les gens se sont organisés et l'ont tué (à 1s de la fin du chronomètre).

Quand on maîtrisera tous un peu plus la stratégie de cette rencontre, il n'y aura plus trop de soucis. C'est juste une question d'adaptation.

----------


## Maderone

On vient de le passer à 35-40% là, on pense y arriver au prochain  ::P:  !

----------


## Kiyo

Attendez moi ! Attendez moi !

----------


## Maderone

Laisse tomber, ça a été pire... 
J'arrête là pour le moment.

----------


## Kiyo

Ça a fait pareil hier, en début d'aprem on l'avait descendu à 27 - 30 % puis après ça a été de pire en pire, malgré le regroupement des gens sur le ts. Un des soucis reste la gestion des tourelles : certains joueurs se les approprient car ils sont sur le ts mais n'arrivent pas à y rester en vie plus de 20 secondes et personne n'ose prendre leur place le temps qu'ils reviennent de peur de se faire jeter, ça fait perdre pas mal de temps je trouve.

----------


## Maderone

Voilà ce qui se passe quand on rush trop : 



En gros il restait 38 secondes pour le faire. 
Quand il restait environ 15 secondes sur l'event de défense de balise, le commandant a dit qu'il fallait commencer à partir. Tout le monde a rushé, sauf que à une seconde de la fin de l'event, la balise ouest est tombé. Juste à une putain de seconde, alors qu'elle avait encore de la vie sur l'indicateur à droite. Résultat, raz de marée, dans la dernière ligne droite xD

----------


## ivanoff

:haha:

----------


## arakaima

tu n 'as pas vu celui d’après.... on l a failed, il lui restait 1 a 2%

----------


## Maderone

C'était Sakura le lead ?

----------


## atavus

Je sais pas qui c'était le lead, mais il a suicidé son bus. ::ninja::

----------


## arakaima

Si je me souviens bien, je dirai oui. Mais a 2h du mat, je ne faisais que taper sur tequalt et je ne calculais plus rien.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je sais pas qui c'était le lead, mais il a suicidé son bus.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fba...ed4123a788.jpg


Yavais ni Caf, ni falaise pourtant  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Il y a toujours papry  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

Une galerie très impressionnante de panorama pour la plus part. Très très beau : 
http://imgur.com/a/L4deD

Découverte ici : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._guild_wars_2/

J'en mets quelques  uns pour vous donner envie de regarder, ça vaut le coup :

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Très classe merci pour le lien. J'adore celles là:

----------


## Vaaahn

Sur le fil reddit des captures :



> Is it just me, or do these pictures look a lot like they came from the Myst series?


Je me suis dit exactement la même chose en voyant les deux postés par Forza  ::wub::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dommage que Guild Wars 2 ne soit pas un homme, parce que j'en serais amoureuse  :Emo:

----------


## Bartinoob

Maintenant, j'attends que quelqu'un crée un compte CPC "Guild Wars 2" et vienne répondre à cette discussion.

----------


## Maderone

La galerie haute résolution : http://minus.com/mbnI2aqf1Ete1D
Et pour tout DL :D ! http://sdrv.ms/18NwtA6

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais ça Barti, c'est comme le rhum Litchi. C'est beaucoup moins intéressant quand ça vient pas de lui-même  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Hey !  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

C'est pas contre toi, andouille !

----------


## Maximelene

J'me sens personnellement attaqué au plus profond de mon âme !  :Emo:

----------


## Lanilor

Puisque qu'on évoque le retour de nos animateurs PVE en MCM sur l'autre topic, sachez que Lee Tchii s'entraine en fufu depuis plusieurs mois avec un multi  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Un avatar pour toi Oan :

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'me sens personnellement attaqué au plus profond de mon âme !


Mais non, faut pas, j'ai apprécié ton offrande à sa juste valeur !

Et euh sinon on appelle ça un reroll, pas un multi. Et c'est Mad qui le joue  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un multi si tu le joues sur un autre compte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jikob

Sémantique du MMO !  :Bave: 

Merci pour la galerie des captures panoramiques, c'est super classe !
J'aime beaucoup le Prieuré de Durmand et sa grosse montagne phallique.

----------


## Lanilor

> C'est un multi si tu le joues sur un autre compte.


Et c'est bien cela que je souhaitais exprimer  ::):

----------


## mopalion

> Non mais ça Barti, c'est comme le rhum Litchi. C'est beaucoup moins intéressant quand ça vient pas de lui-même


C'est vraiment bon le rhum Litchi ?

----------


## Nessou

Meilleur burst du jeu ? Quoi élémentaliste ? C'faux ! C'est envoûteur !







En gros le mec absorbe un projectile d'agonie et le renvoie avec Mimic.  :B):

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais y'a pas d'agonie à ces endroits  ::huh:: 
Aucune avant l'ettin, aucune avant l'élémentaire.

----------


## Bartinoob

Il absorbe le projectile du Moussu, si j'ai bien pigé, et il le garde en stock jusqu'à la fractale suivante.

----------


## Maderone

Oh fuk  ::o: 
Je pensais que ce genre de truc resetait en changeant de "map".
Je savais bien que ce sort était l'un des meilleur du jeu !

----------


## Bartinoob

Va falloir que je teste ce truc en speuveupeu.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pensais que ce genre de truc resetait en changeant de "map".


Oui, mais les Fractales ne sont qu'une seule et unique map, du coup...  :;):

----------


## Maderone

> Oui, mais les Fractales ne sont qu'une seule et unique map, du coup...


Oui c'est ça ^^
Mais comme y'a un chargement, on aurait pu penser !

----------


## Maderone

http://levihopkinsart.com/open-1/

----------


## Jikob

Ces artworks sont fantastiques, j'ai toujours adoré celui là : 



On dirait du Pratchett !  ::):

----------


## Odrhann

> Un avatar pour toi Oan


J'ai fait ma version.

----------


## Maximelene

T'as delete la moitié de l'image. C'est très personnel, en effet.

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha Max, mais j'aime bien le truc que t'as fait Odrhann, bizarrement il ressemble pas à une fille.

----------


## Nessou

> J'ai fait ma version.
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/7074781000.png




Ma version.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

Petit bug d'un joueur x)

----------


## Tygra

Lapin compris ?

----------


## Maderone

Regarde le nombre d'Eternité qu'il peut mettre en vente.

----------


## Odrhann

Ah, ça c'est jouer comme un vrai hardcore !  ::O:

----------


## Tynril

Vu qu'il a également 1234 golds, 56 silvers et 78 coppers, y'a un truc louche. Ca sent l'édition de paquets.  ::P:

----------


## gnouman

Total swag  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Lors de notre sortie nocturne d'adeptes des cris de rage lors des PJ, on est tombés sur un AFK qui nous a permit de faire nos 1000 réanimations.
Merci à lui.

----------


## Hasunay

Un asura nu entouré de 4 mec louche ... j'appel la police !

----------


## Maderone

Oh j'aurais pas pu tenir jusqu'à 2h du matin xD
Vous vous êtes amusé apparemment.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, clairement ! Par contre, pour les prochains screens, comment on retire l'interface du jeu ?

----------


## garmid

Par défaut c'est : ctrl + Maj + H

----------


## revanwolf

Et voila j'ai maintenant un "magnifique" obélisque Krait dans mon instance perso,réaction en direct de Mlle Delenn:
-d'abord le choc:

-puis l'acceptation:

----------


## purEcontact

_-Oh, I'm sorry, did I break your concentration ?_

----------


## Anita Spade

> Vivement l'histoire vivante avec les Skritts chevaucheurs de Quaggan.


Apparemment, l'une des prochaines updates l'aurait déjà prévu, ça a l'air bien....



*UNE MENACE INATTENDUE*
La Tyrie est une fois encore au cœur d'une menace sans précédent et voit deux races s'allier en une menace jamais vue encore, seul les efforts combinés des joueurs pourront permettre de lutter contre ce nouveau fléau!
*
UNE ALLIANCE ÉTONNANTE*
Les astucieux Skritts se sont rassemblés, et grâce à leur intelligence supérieure ils ont apprivoisé les Quaggans sauvages, leur ont appris à contrôler leur rage et les ont équipés afin d'en faire leurs montures. Ils s'apprêtent dès lors à déferler sur la Tyrie à dos de Quaggans, ravageant tout sur leur passage et perturbant les voies de ravitaillements.
*
UNE VÉRITABLE  INVASION*
La fontaine à l'Arche du Lion a été mise en pièces, les champs de Gendarran sont dangereux pour les joueurs isolés qui risquent de se faire voler leur équipement. On a même aperçu des Skritts chevaucheurs de Quaggans dans les Brumes, en effet les joueurs présents dans les champs de batailles éternels et les territoires frontaliers devront lutter de front contre la menace de voir les skritts attaquer leurs Dolyaks, voler leurs ravitaillements et déployer des engins de sièges un peu partout.

Shiny ! Coooo!
*
Nouveaux Objets de la Boutique aux Gemmes*
*
Un nouvel objet de dos*
La même selle utilisée par les Skritts pour chevaucher les Quaggans.
*
De superbes sets d'armes*
Les Skritts et les Quaggans on mis leur savoir-faire en commun pour vous offrir  des armes finement ouvragées, les "Armes de perles brillantes", aux skins semblables aux armes de craft exotique niveau 80 mais avec un effet brillant en plus! Montrez à vos adversaires que vous êtes un aventurier oui, mais aussi un homme ou une femme de goût!


*Le Coup de Grâce du Quaggan Empalé*
Humiliez vos adversaires avec ce nouveau coup de Grâce!

*Un nouveau minipet*
Le mini Skritt chevaucheur de Quaggan et son superbe bonnet Quaggan vous accompagnera partout dans vos aventures.


Et bien plus encore!
De nouvelles surprises vous attendent...

----------


## Lanilor

::wub::

----------


## Charmide

:^_^:  :^_^: 

Ça, ça donne envie de revenir !

----------


## Maderone

Best maj ever !

----------


## mikelion

Si les skritts peuvent chevaucher, nous aussi ! On veut des montures !

----------


## Hasunay

Oh que j'ai hâte de voir des Norns sur des Quaggans :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous êtes dégueulasses  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> Oh que j'ai hâte de voir des Norns sur des Quaggans :D


 ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Hehehe, Amenez les !
Ou encore des courses de moa qui chevauchent des Quaggans, faudrait parier entre 5 concurrents et ça serait totalement aléatoire ! Comment ça c'est une idée de merde déjà vu ?

----------


## mikelion

Ou des Norns qui chevauchent des Moas qui chevauchent des Quaggans qui chevauchent des asuras.

----------


## mikelion

Incredible Hulk !

----------


## purEcontact

What the hell is that ? 

https://soundcloud.com/arenanet/the-nightmares-within/

Sérieusement, il faut qu'ils arrêtent de faire de la musique.

----------


## Tynril

Ah, moi j'aime bien, ça change !

----------


## Hasunay

> Incredible Hulk ! 
> http://dulfy.net/wp-content/uploads/...-sunless-5.jpg


Le lambeau de tissu rose c'est tellement sexy sur Hulk  :^_^:

----------


## revanwolf

ça fait partie d'un concours pour pouvoir gagner une guitare personnalisé.

----------


## Arkane Derian

S'ils veulent qu'on fasse des vidéos, qu'ils nous filent la vue FPS bordayl !

----------


## Maderone

Bien sûr, un bon sentiment  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fc62437...3054b70e6d.jpg
> 
> Bien sûr, un bon sentiment


Les gens te connaissent mal.
L'arc poney leur donne confiance alors que tu as une âme plus noire que celle de wizy  ::trollface:: .

----------


## gnouman

Wizzy n'a pas d'âme!!!

----------


## Wizi

Ma question qui est ce Wizy/Wizzy qui doit être un vilain copycat ?!!  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

C'est ton alter ego maléfique  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

Encore *plus* maléfique ?!

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Bartinoob

Le point positif de la màj :

----------


## Hasunay

Oh le gros spoil ! Je suis choqué !  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est pas comme si quelqu'un ici aimait Logan ...

La même révélation sur Trahearne me ferait beaucoup souffrir ...  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est pas comme si quelqu'un ici aimait Trahearne ...
> 
> La même révélation sur Logan me ferait beaucoup souffrir ...


La même ici.

----------


## Bartinoob

Dommage que ce ne soit qu'une random illusion et pas le vrai  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Void Jump <3 !!

----------


## Nessou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f31...71d8e48e65.jpg
> 
> Void Jump <3 !!


 ::wub::

----------


## Hasunay

Demande de ban direct !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

J'ai un peu peur que maintenant que la technique soit connue, Anet se mette à nerfer ça, comme les gros méchants qu'ils sont, en faisant peut être mourir le personnage dès qu'il sort hors de la map :/ 
Ou au moins en empêchant de faire ça... Ça serait vraiment dommage.

----------


## Hasunay

Techniquement si y a pas d'abus possible ils devraient en avoir rien à foutre pour le moment, ils ont déjà un tas de bug à résoudre ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Se promener sous Rata Sum ne rapportait rien mais a été nerf aussi, tout comme le manoir aux horreurs de Caudecus. Donc bon ...  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Le manoir o_o ? Sérieux ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah il me semble que l'accès derrière le portail de Caudecus a été nerf, il me semble avoir vu ça dans un patchnote. J'vais re-vérifier histoire d'être sûr  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...rise_pictures/

----------


## Hasunay

Prochaine extension on voyage dans l'espace !

----------


## Maximelene

Ce sont les images utilisées comme textures pour les espadons légendaires.  :;): 

Et pour les portes du roi dément.

----------


## purEcontact

> http://i.imgur.com/kzokTLU.png
> http://i.imgur.com/FY2QmfO.jpg
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...rise_pictures/


ça manque de boite bleue  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

> ça manque de boite bleue


S'il s'agit de la référence que je crois tu viens de gagner 2 points d'estime :D

----------


## purEcontact

> S'il s'agit de la référence que je crois tu viens de gagner 2 points d'estime :D


Envoi moi plutôt 2 po.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Jt'aime bien mais j'aime plus mon porte-monnaie  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Void jump ! <3

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Watcha oO. Ca fait des screens super beaux!
Comment ça marche ? x)

----------


## Maderone

C'est un secret qu'on se transmet de génération en génération, les noobz0r n'y ont pas accès  ::ninja:: 
Ou tu fais une recherche google pour trouver, (j'en ai trop dit)

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Et les NoobzOz restent noobz0r à vie ?

----------


## Bartinoob

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/38...itres-du-forum  :;):

----------


## Korbeil



----------


## Maderone

Il a une tête de trans...

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Nessou



----------


## Tygra

Avec la vue FPS en plus. Gros taunt !

----------


## Tynril

Peut-être que la vue FPS sera dans un patch à venir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Sympa ces images de TESO  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Un peu mieux que celle du ranger mais un peu courte  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Les seules parties qui sont en rythme avec la musique sont celles qui sont allègrement copiées sur la vidéo du gardien...

----------


## Lee Tchii

On devrait proposer au joueur du grenier de rejoindre la guilde  ::ninja:: 




Je suis sûre qu'il rode sur ce forum !

----------


## olih

> On devrait proposer au joueur du grenier de rejoindre la guilde 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis sûre qu'il rode sur ce forum !


Tu parles du mec qui a descendu gw2 parce qu'il n'y avait pas de sainte trinité, le tout en faisant quasi exclusivement du rvr en bus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Et qui a insulté les Charrs de grosse vache ... Inacceptable !

----------


## Ptit gras

Est ce que quelqu'un à réussi à prouver le contraire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu parles du mec qui a descendu gw2 parce qu'il n'y avait pas de sainte trinité, le tout en faisant quasi exclusivement du rvr en bus ?





> Et qui a insulté les Charrs de grosse vache ... Inacceptable !


De plus, il ne joue pas sur Vizunah, mais sur un autre serveur francophone. (J'ai zappé lequel)
Enfin, son "émission" consacrée à GW2 était emplie de mauvaise foi et de réflexion de joueur casu.

----------


## Maderone

Que de mauvais souvenirs  ::sad:: 


Sinon !


http://i.imgur.com/3fpnz87.jpg

----------


## Hasunay

> De plus, il ne joue pas sur Vizunah, mais sur un autre serveur francophone. (J'ai zappé lequel)
> Enfin, son "émission" consacrée à GW2 était emplie de mauvaise foi et de réflexion de joueur casu.


Complètement d'accord, d'ailleurs j'ai un peu du mal à comprendre sa présence dans l'émission (mise à part sa notoriété qui offre plus de vue) au final c'est l'autre mec qui fait l'analyse. Bref, penser que la suppression de la sainte trinité soit un problème c'est intéressant seulement si c'est développé ...

@Maderone

Hum tu vas faire des heureuses  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> De plus, il ne joue pas sur Vizunah, mais sur un autre serveur francophone. (J'ai zappé lequel)
> Enfin, son "émission" consacrée à GW2 était emplie de mauvaise foi et de réflexion de joueur casu.


 c’était pas sur un serveur EUR(Piken ou Blacktide je crois)a moins que les captures était pas sur le même serveur

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ce n'est pas un taunt :x.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et pourquoi Maderone ne ferait pas des heureux également ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Et pourquoi Maderone ne ferait pas des heureux également ?





> Coucou Maxi, j'ai une surprise !


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Complètement d'accord, d'ailleurs j'ai un peu du mal à comprendre sa présence dans l'émission (mise à part sa notoriété qui offre plus de vue) au final c'est l'autre mec qui fait l'analyse. Bref, penser que la suppression de la sainte trinité soit un problème c'est intéressant seulement si c'est développé ...


Le problème de cette "émission", c'est qu'ils n'ont probablement pas du tout compris le principe des combos et autres trucs ajoutés à la place de cette "sainte trinité".

----------


## Maderone

Je pense qu'ils ont même pas cherché à comprendre vu les vidéos qu'ils ont fait...

----------


## Hasunay

Effectivement, je pense même qu'il partait avec des aprioris avant même de lancer le jeu.

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Snydlock

> Le problème de cette "émission", c'est qu'ils n'ont probablement pas du tout compris le principe des combos et autres trucs ajoutés à la place de cette "sainte trinité".


Ils sont surtout partit du principe que Trinité = Meilleur teamplay et que la composante action dans un MMORPG c'était du caca.
Suffit de mater leurs émissions Gamescom dans lesquels ils s'inquiètent du fait que les développeurs veulent qu'on surveille avant tout ce qu'il se passe à l'écran dans le jeu et pas nos barres de skills pour comprendre qu'ils sont complètement largués.
M'enfin...

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Forza Limouzi

Classe cette map c'est dommage qu'ils l'intègrent pas dans le comptage des points RvR.  ::mellow::

----------


## Maximelene

Pour que le score final ne soit déterminé que par le nombre d'instances de la carte qu'un serveur est capable de remplir ?

C'est une carte qui a pour but de tester des fonctionnalités et, comme tout environnement de test, il est à part.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Pour que le score final ne soit déterminé que par le nombre d'instances de la carte qu'un serveur est capable de remplir ?
> 
> C'est une carte qui a pour but de tester des fonctionnalités et, comme tout environnement de test, il est à part.


Non mais évidemment qu'ils auraient adoptés les mêmes mécanismes que pour les autres maps si ça avait été intégré (pas de débordement, ...)
Etce n'est pas parce qu'elle a pour but le test que ça ne peut pas changer.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

J'aime beaucoup le niveau de détail d'un truc qu'on risque de ne jamais voir  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est le reflet de la map dans l'arme élevée ?
La classe !  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Pour rester dans la thématique des "When I'm" voila maintenant le necro:

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour rester dans la thématique des "When I'm" voila maintenant le necro:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R64Ck3hisC4">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R64Ck3hisC4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350">


Fail.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, celui là est le pire de tous. Absolument aucune synchro avec la musique, même quand il essaie y'a un décalage. Copier un concept sans savoir l'utiliser, c'est juste ridicule.

----------


## revanwolf

> Fail.


je sais, la balise aime pas le https apparemment.

----------


## Maderone

C'est vrai que c'est nul...

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Bartinoob

So it begins ...

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Maderone

On sent pas du tout le photoshopage. Non non !

----------


## Hasunay

Oh du raquette ! C'est dans c'est moment que je me sens fier d'être un canard  :^_^:

----------


## Nessou

:Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

La pose de beau gosse  :B):

----------


## Hasunay

On dirait qu'il boude  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

http://imgur.com/a/O6g6u#0

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'en avais parlé à quelques canards sur Mumble mais voici le screen (il faut lire le 'chat).

----------


## Zepolak

Ça met vraiment la larme à l'oeil, c'est choueeeette  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

VIZU-COMMANDER-KARMA-PVE-TRAIN

----------


## olih

Pour ceux qui se demandait le POURQUOI du non affichage du site du monsieur, c'est en rapport avec la taille de police dans le tchat  ::trollface:: 
(de haut en bas, Grand / moyen / petit)

----------


## olih

CPC a garni, et CCK la baie  :Cigare: 
Flèches Vertes Forever !

----------


## Nessou

:B):   :Cigare:   :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Han en fait il vient de la France ! La honte. C'est Zepo derrière ?

----------


## Maderone

> http://i.imgur.com/nFpfIjN.png


Enfoiré va ^^





Et puis juste comme ça :

----------


## Tynril

Pour faire court :



J'ai commencé la semaine dernière.  :B):

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, bah je me répète, mais félicitations !  ::P: 

Tu t'y plais bien pour l'instant ?

----------


## Tynril

Merci !

Oui, carrément. C'est un sacré dépaysement, mais de ce que j'en ai vu jusqu'ici, ça valait le coup. Bon par contre, c'est plus difficile de tomber sur des canards en rentrant le soir à la maison.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, tu m'étonnes. Ça te fait 8-9h "de moins" que nous niveau horaire, c'est ça ?

----------


## Tynril

-9 par rapport à la France (GMT-8), du coup là il va être 18h.

Mais sinon, franchement, c'est chouette. Le coin (Bellevue, à l'est de Seattle) est super clean, plein de verdure, les gens sont d'une politesse et d'une gentillesse que j'avais pas vu depuis longtemps, il fait beau jusqu'ici (mais super froid, par contre, on sent que Vancouver n'est pas loin), et le boulot est déjà passionnant.

----------


## Maximelene

Tout est parfait quoi !  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

T'as pas le code pour me faire pop la légende dans mes emails ?  ::ninja:: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu bosses chez Annette ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> Merci !
> 
> Oui, carrément. C'est un sacré dépaysement, mais de ce que j'en ai vu jusqu'ici, ça valait le coup. Bon par contre, c'est plus difficile de tomber sur des canards en rentrant le soir à la maison.


T'es vache ! J'étais là hier soir, t'aurais pu annoncer la chose, qu'on discute, toussa !
Et donc vu que t'es employé de chez Anet, t'as le droit de jouer normalement ou tu peux juste désactiver ton tag ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

La Classe  :Emo: 
Bravo Tyntyn, la guilde est fière de toi !

C'est quoi ce haut d'armure ? Encore des choses que je ne connais pas ...

----------


## Zepolak

Tain ! En scred dans le topic du fnu !!  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> La Classe 
> Bravo Tyntyn, la guilde est fière de toi !
> 
> C'est quoi ce haut d'armure ? Encore des choses que je ne connais pas ...


C'est le haut de l'armure qui fait libellule. Avec des ailes pour les épaulières et un tatouage pour la robe fendue en deux.

----------


## Hasunay

T'es fou de balancer ça sur le forum tu vas voir le nombre de nouveau ami que tu va avoir  :^_^: 

En tous cas félicitation !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tain ! En scred dans le topic du fnu !!


Et en plus, il poste le screen sans tag CPC, c'est moche...

----------


## NayeDjel

wtf Tynril !  ::o: 

C'est nul maintenant si tu es chez Anet on aura plus le droit de cracher dessus  ::|: 

Tu t'occupes de quelle section ?

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est nul maintenant si tu es chez Anet on aura plus le droit de cracher dessus


On va se gêner.

Et on crachera tout particulièrement sur la partie réseau (c'est là qu'officie Tynril il me semble).  ::trollface::

----------


## Troma

Nice  ::):  le mister qui postait les rapports gw2 sur le portail GC !

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

On a un catalogue de la Redoute de doléances à formuler... on l’envoie à qui?  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

> On va se gêner.
> 
> Et on crachera tout particulièrement sur la partie réseau (c'est là qu'officie Tynril il me semble).


C'est pas les serveurs plutôt ?

----------


## purEcontact

Tynril Lo Presti.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

> T'as pas le code pour me faire pop la légende dans mes emails ?


Il y a une manip' tout à fait réglementaire pour ça, il suffit de combiner 4 bâtons exotiques à la forge mystique. Tu n'as jamais essayé, c'est ça ?  ::ninja:: 




> Tu bosses chez Annette ?


Ouais ! Depuis lundi ! Après un déménagement épique !




> T'es vache ! J'étais là hier soir, t'aurais pu annoncer la chose, qu'on discute, toussa !
> Et donc vu que t'es employé de chez Anet, t'as le droit de jouer normalement ou tu peux juste désactiver ton tag ?


Le tag est optionnel, fort heureusement. Mais bon je suis encore dans cette courte période où je me dis que c'est trop cool, et où j'ai pas encore reçu 2 millions de whisps et de demandes d'amis. Ça risque de ne pas durer.  ::P: 





> La Classe 
> Bravo Tyntyn, la guilde est fière de toi !
> 
> C'est quoi ce haut d'armure ? Encore des choses que je ne connais pas ...


Merci ! C'est effectivement le haut de l'armure ailée, la seule pièce du set qui n'aie pas une grosse aile d'insecte quelque part.




> Tain ! En scred dans le topic du fnu !!


Ben c'est fnu non ?!  ::): 




> T'es fou de balancer ça sur le forum tu vas voir le nombre de nouveau ami que tu va avoir 
> 
> En tous cas félicitation !


Merci ! Je fais confiance à l'esprit canard pour faire preuve de retenue.  ::P: 




> Et en plus, il poste le screen sans tag CPC, c'est moche...


C'est pas ma faute, on peut pas mettre les deux en même temps.  ::sad:: 




> wtf Tynril ! 
> 
> C'est nul maintenant si tu es chez Anet on aura plus le droit de cracher dessus 
> 
> Tu t'occupes de quelle section ?


Vous gênez pas pour moi, hein. Je suis suis dans l'équipe de programmation serveur !




> Nice  le mister qui postait les rapports gw2 sur le portail GC !


Ouais, j'ai pas tenu longtemps, mais c'était rigolo.




> On a un catalogue de la Redoute de doléances à formuler... on l’envoie à qui?


http://forum.guildwars2.com/  ::ninja:: 




> Tynril Lo Presti.


Heureusement, le mariage n'est pas obligatoire pour rentrer.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

En pve, c'est la faute de papry.
En mcm, c'est la faute de panda.
Et maintenant, pour le lag / déco, c'est la faute de Tynril.

(Tout le reste, c'est la faute de maderone)

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ah carrément. C'est quoi ton numéro de mobile la prochaine fois que mon pare-feu soi-disant déconne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> En pve, c'est la faute de papry.
> En mcm, c'est la faute de panda.
> Et maintenant, pour le lag / déco, c'est la faute de Tynril.
> 
> (Tout le reste, c'est la faute de maderone)


En commençant à lire j'ai eu peur de pas voir mon pseudo  :Emo:

----------


## revanwolf

Pour ceux qui se demandait ce qui se passait quand vous touchez plusieurs fois les tours:

----------


## Maderone

Pour ceux qui ont pas que ça à faire (puisqu'il se passe rien dans la vidéo) :

Spoiler Alert! 


 on meurt

.

----------


## Korbeil

> pour ceux qui ont pas que ça à faire (puisqu'il se passe rien dans la vidéo) : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> On meurt.


spoil

----------


## Maderone

Même en pj le guerrier est complètement pété.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais enfin tous les guerriers font pas ça, lui il a franchement du talent !

----------


## gnouman

Oo 'tain ùais nawak quoi! enfin je veux voir le même dans les bus qui farme le puzzle désormais.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Y'a du spoil sur l'histoire vivante, donc ne cliquez pas si vous ne l'avez pas faite. 
http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._is_naked_sfw/

----------


## Maximelene

Pourquoi tu postes ça ici ? Y'a ni screen ni vidéo.

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui mais il y a du fnu §

----------


## Maderone

> Pourquoi tu postes ça ici ? Y'a ni screen ni vidéo.


T'en as d'autres des questions cons ?  :tired:  
 :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> le topic des screens et vidéos

----------


## Bartinoob

> (ou-pas)

----------


## Maximelene

Le "ou pas" s'applique au fnu.

Enfin après vous faites ce que vous voulez hein, mais renommez le topic en "topic du fnu", pas "topic des screens et vidéos pour le fnu (ou pas)". Et plus personne n'y postera de jolis paysages, on postera plus que des trucs drôles.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, que quelqu'un se dévoue pour aller enregistrer une vidéo de ce dialogue !
Il me le faut ! Il me le faut !

----------


## Bartinoob

> Le "ou pas" s'applique au fnu.
> 
> Enfin après vous faites ce que vous voulez hein, mais renommez le topic en "topic du fnu", pas "topic des screens et vidéos pour le fnu (ou pas)". Et plus personne n'y postera de jolis paysages, on postera plus que des trucs drôles.





> (ou-pas)


C'est trop facile avec toi.

----------


## Maderone

J'aime beaucoup le recrutement de la guilde Justice Milicia



Dans le même genre mais sans screen (puisse Max me pardonner) il y'avait :




> Si toi aussi tu penses que Hong Kong est un singe géant... Rejoins la Justice Militia !



Si vous aussi vous choppez un message de recrutement de cette guilde... Rejoins la Jus... Non, post un screen ici, ça m'intéresse  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

http://imgur.com/a/jMJz1#0

Manifestation Asura d'il y a 2 semaines aux champs de Gendarran !

----------


## Deblazkez

Même pas fait exprès pour les points de vie   :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

C'est beau d'avoir autant de pv au level 45 avec un war qu'avec ma gardienne lv.80 en stuff et spé zerk  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

http://tof.canardpc.com/

----------


## Deblazkez

> C'est beau d'avoir autant de pv au level 45 avec un war qu'avec ma gardienne lv.80 en stuff et spé zerk


Bah si ça peut à moitié te rassurer je suis défense/tactique et à fond robu/vita, je teste me prendre des baffes dans la tronche. Par contre oué j'ai été surpris du faible nombre de pv du gardien, même si de ce que j'ai vue, il compense par une plus grosse regen hp et sort de protec.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, c'est le war qui a la plus grosse regen hp du jeu en fait. Et un gardien zerk c'est une chips  :Emo:

----------


## Deblazkez

> Non, c'est le war qui a la plus grosse regen hp du jeu en fait. Et un gardien zerk c'est une chips


Bah les 3 coups de la masse du gardien offre une regen hp quand même sans compter les compétences. Après c'est clair qu'on ne peut pas comparer en terme de regen hp brut vue que c'est un pourcentage des pv initiaux et donc comme le wawa en a plus, mais en % j'ai l'impression que le gardien est au dessus.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'aime pas la masse, trop l'impression de lenteur. Par contre, y a pas photo entre un guerrier et un gardien, le signe de soin est complètement abusé. Par contre je vois pas trop pourquoi tu parles de pourcentage de pv initiaux, il me semble pas que ça rentre en ligne de compte dans les heal.

----------


## Deblazkez

Oué je me suis gouré, c'est le niveau qui est la base et non les pv, je pensais que c'était le cas vue que le signe de soin apporte environ 1% de regen par tick. Ca me paraissait le plus logique d'ailleurs si tu pars dans une optique pas de classe de soin. Par contre le signe de soin est peut-être utile en pvp, je ne sais pas j'en fait pas, par contre en donjon ça sert à rien. Avoir un signe qui te rapporte environ 1% de regen hp par tick et se prendre des baffes qui t'en retire 5/10%.

----------


## Bartinoob

En spvp/rvr, c'est complètement fumé. En donjon, retiens un truc : y a pas de trinité dans gw2. Si tu restes au corps à corps en pensant que le signe de soin va te garder en vie, oublie. Les autres soins offrent une quantité plus respectable d'un coup, mais plus rien pendant un moment ensuite. Bref, une seule chose à dire : assigne un bouton à ta touche d'esquive  :;): 

Je joue signe de soin en permanence parce que tout compte fait, même si ça ne me redonne pas de grosse quantité de heal d'un coup, sur la durée c'est le plus avantageux.

----------


## Deblazkez

Bah de ce que j'ai pût tester hier sur cata et manoir, en terme de gameplay de ce qui m'amuse le plus je pars sur un switch masse/boubou, épée/boubou et fusil sur certain boss. Le heal je garde le premier qui permet de regen l'adré et d'enchainer direct sur le stun de la masse avec le 6 du boubou ensuite en cas de coup dur. Et la faiblesse de la masse puis switch sur l'épée me parait assez correct en terme de mix survie et dps. Et au niveau compétence je pense me diriger sur les cris avec diminution du cd et regen hp. Je verrai bien sûr plus tard en hl, mais là je me dirige sur un 0/10/30/30/0 avec hésitation sur les 10pts si je ne l'ai met pas plutôt en disci...à voir.

Pour l'esquive il n'y a pas de souci, mon premier perso est ingé en soutient dps/heal et vue que je débute mon stuff exo, l'esquive est mon ami. Rien que pour le leveling je m'amusais avec le trait qui pose des bombes à chaque esquive en gérant pour esquiver au bon moment pour que les mobs prennent la bombe dans la tronche.

Mais effectivement pour le pvp je pense que le signe de soin est assez sympa.

----------


## Nessou

Avant le niveau 80 tu fais 0 dégâts, une fois 80 en full exo et traits zerk, tu roules sur le jeu en war.

----------


## Bartinoob

Comme dit Nessou, à haut niveau, mieux vaut éclater un mob en 15 secondes qu'essayer d'encaisser ses tatanes pendant une minute  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, pour farmer, c'est le mieux.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Comme dit Nessou, à haut niveau, mieux vaut éclater un mob en 15 secondes qu'essayer d'encaisser ses tatanes pendant une minute


Je parle dans une optique donjon, les wawa zerk j'ai vue leur taux de survie en donjon c'est pas jolie (après je ne sais pas comment joue le mec). La sainte trinité à beau avoir disparue la synergie du groupe n'en reste pas moins importante, rien que le système de combo par exemple. Et puis on a 5 slots de persos, autant en faire des différents.

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais même en full zerk le war tient bien que ce soit en donjon ou non, ça doit être la classe qui se démerde le mieux en zerk d'ailleurs.

----------


## Deblazkez

Pour ça que j'ai dis que je ne sais pas comment joue le mec, si il se démerde bien ou pas. Et faire que des persos dps ça m'intéresse pas, je pense que le jeu offre suffisamment de possibilité pour se faire plaisir dans différent style de jeu.

----------


## Nessou

Si tu veux un aperçu de la "meta PvE" actuelle.

----------


## Deblazkez

Bah là la synergie du groupe est vraiment excellente et c'est beau de voir ça. C'est ce que j'aime dans le pve, dommage d'ailleurs que gw ne propose pas des donjons plus hard, même si ce n'est pas forcément l'optique du jeu à la base, et que les fractals est un concept intéressant avec du challenge.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Hasunay

> Bah là la synergie du groupe est vraiment excellente et c'est beau de voir ça. C'est ce que j'aime dans le pve, dommage d'ailleurs que gw ne propose pas des donjons plus hard, même si ce n'est pas forcément l'optique du jeu à la base, et que les fractals est un concept intéressant avec du challenge.


Euh ... Quel synergie ? C'est du bourrinage à l'état brute ! Franchement pour moi ça devrait être impossible de passer un donjon avec une configuration full berserker, le truc avec la "meta" actuel (mais qui est d'ailleurs en place depuis pas mal de temps) c'est qu'elle est super excluant pour toutes les autres classes et surtout celle qu'on voit pas souvent genre l'ingé ou le nécro.

----------


## Kosoner

La synergie entre les classes est bien là, seulement l'utilité de cette dernière en pve n'est vraiment pas très significative si on la compare au mcm.
Y a qu'à voir la compo des groupes qui font les temps records sur les rush donjons > 1guard et full war zerk ou à la limite 1 mesmer. Ce qui procurera un minimum de protec et de buff au groupe et un max de dps pour faire de gros burst en mode on se pack dans un recoin on aggro le mob et on envoi la purée....passionnant.....
Donc selon moi la majeure partie du contenu pve n'invite pas à pousser et varier la synergie de groupe car "le mob" réagira toujours de la même manière et on pourra donc toujours anticiper ses actions et trouver un spot/une mécanique permettant de le mettre à terre rapidement.
En revanche en mcm un raid composé des même groupes ne va pas faire long feu face au raid adverse.... car la meta actuel qui n'est plus celle mise en place depuis pas mal de temps invite les joueurs à la peaufiner sans cesse au grès des différentes mises à jour pour trouver des compos de groupes toujours plus intéressantes les unes que les autres et ainsi mettre à rude épreuve ses adversaires.

----------


## Deblazkez

Le switch d'arme, de compétence, de façon à ce qu'il n'y est jamais deux fois la même compos. Du bourrinage c'est les 3 wars qui se foutent l'espadon sans jamais rien switch en spammant 2...comme beaucoup de wawa zerk en donjon. Et heureusement qu'il y a le palouf.

----------


## Bartinoob

> [...] on voit pas souvent genre l'ingé ou le nécro.


En fait, un ingé peut être vachement intéressant pour ce genre de groupe : avec un elem qui pose un espadon, ça fait aussi mal que n'importe qui, et surtout, un ingé grenade peut monter un boss à 25 stacks de vulné, en solo.

Pour le nécro, c'est un peu plus dur mais il peut aussi monter à de gros niveaux de vulné, tout en faisait extrêmement mal (pour les deux classes, je parle de full zerk).

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais je suis d'accord que chaque classe est, potentiellement, intéressante mais le soucis c'est que les gens veulent torcher un donjon rapide et sans le moindre effort du coup on retombe dans la configuration 2 war, 1 guard, 1 envout' et 1 onsenfou. 
Moi en tant qu'ingé j'ai déjà été kické avant même d'avoir pu dire quoi que ce soit, alors oui en théorie toutes les classes apportent quelques chose mais dans les faits 80% des joueurs préfère la configuration "opti".

----------


## Maderone

Bah oui, c'est comme pour les fractales que j'ai fait ces derniers jours. Les gens ne veulent pas jouer, ils veulent torcher le truc le plus vite possible. Ohlala, il est possible de faire un boss autrement qu'en afk auto attaque ? Ah bah non, je le fais pas hein, c'est trop dur.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Moi en tant qu'ingé j'ai déjà été kické avant même d'avoir pu dire quoi que ce soit, alors oui en théorie toutes les classes apportent quelques chose mais dans les faits 80% des joueurs préfère la configuration "opti".


Nan mais il y a des con partout, surtout que l'ingé est le couteau suisse par excellence aussi bien en dps que en heal, le combo eau surcharge/explosion de la tourelle de soin est jouissif.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Bah oui, c'est comme pour les fractales que j'ai fait ces derniers jours. Les gens ne veulent pas jouer, ils veulent torcher le truc le plus vite possible. Ohlala, il est possible de faire un boss autrement qu'en afk auto attaque ? Ah bah non, je le fais pas hein, c'est trop dur.


Ok, prochaine fractale on la fera avec l'autre boss de la fusion. Par contre, si tu crèves, je saute sur ton cadavre  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Prépare toi a lui sauter dessus alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Dat argument, Barti ^^

Difficulté ok, mais si on meurt, surtout pas ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah si si. C'est juste que si tu finis par terre, je me réserve le droit de me payer ta tronche parce que t'auras voulu faire le boss le plus difficile  ::lol:: 

Et puis je joue tous mes persos en zerk alors le risque je connais §

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon, c'est pas une critique par rapport à toi, c'est en général. Les gens sur GW2 ne sont pas là pour faire le contenu, mais pour le torcher. Y'en a déjà pas beaucoup de contenu qui vaille la peine que je comprends pas pourquoi ils réagissent comme ça.

----------


## olih

> De toute façon, c'est pas une critique par rapport à toi, c'est en général. Les gens sur GW2 ne sont pas là pour faire le contenu, mais pour le torcher. Y'en a déjà pas beaucoup de contenu qui vaille la peine que je comprends pas pourquoi ils réagissent comme ça.


Dis le mec qui ne voulait pas faire les catacombes de Zho'qafa parce que c'était trop chiant et long  :tired: .

----------


## Maderone

> Dis le mec qui ne voulait pas faire les catacombes de Zho'qafa parce que c'était trop chiant et long .


C'est pas ce que j'appelle un contenu qui en vaut la peine, tu vois. Y'a rien d'intéressant dans cet event. C'est du bash de mob pendant 15 minutes si ce n'est plus. 
Si t'es capable de me sortir un contenu intéressant que j'ai skip, là on pourra discuter de ma bonne foi. Mais si tu me dis que j'ai évité tout ce qui se rapporte à du bash de mob nobrain ça va être vite fait  :^_^:

----------


## olih

> C'est pas ce que j'appelle un contenu qui en vaut la peine, tu vois. Y'a rien d'intéressant dans cet event. C'est du bash de mob pendant 15 minutes si ce n'est plus. 
> Si t'es capable de me sortir un contenu intéressant que j'ai skip, là on pourra discuter de ma bonne foi. Mais si tu me dis que j'ai évité tout ce qui se rapporte à du bash de mob nobrain ça va être vite fait


Tu l'as déjà fait du début à la fin l'event (pre event compris) ?
Tu lances que le contenu n'est pas intéressant mais tu ne t'es pas donné la peine de le faire je suppose, moi oui :
- allez voir ce qui se passe dans les catacombes
- bruler les cercueils
- s'occuper des 3 morts vivants vétérans
- allez au point de rencontre du pacte
- attendre l'arrivée des chercheurs
- les accompagner dans les catacombes à la recherche d'artefact
- les protéger d'une abomination championne
- d'un limon véréran
- puis à nouveau d'une abomination championne
- tuer l'oeil de zhaïtan
- les escorter jusqu'au point d'extraction).

----------


## Ptit gras

:Bave:  ça fait envie ce jeu, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Maderone

Je l'ai fait une fois, il y a quelques mois. C'était avec un bus de cpc. On peut pas dire que je m'en souviennes exactement. Mais je sais que je m'y suis fait chier, que c'était comme tous les autres WB, c'est à dire du spam 1. On est tellement qu'il n'y a juste aucune stratégie, aucune tactique à part tuer tout ce qu'on croise sans réfléchir. 

Mais tu peux détailler ce qu'il faut faire dans chacune des actions que tu as cité ? 
Parce que j'imagine qu'à chaque tiret tu peux rajouter qu'il y'a un pop de mobs à tuer (quand il n'y a pas des boss sacs à pv). Et en quoi est-ce intéressant ? 

Quand t'as un bus de 10+ joueurs, c'est quoi qui est intéressant quand tu combats ? Soit tout se fait dépop en un instant soit se sont des sacs à pv où t'as rien d'autre à faire que spam tes sorts sans te soucier de leurs impact sur le mob en lui même. Il a généralement 36 stacks de rebelle, les conditions sont cappé à 25 et arrivé à un moment la coordination est impossible à atteindre dans un bus. Mais bref, c'est pas le débat.

Donc non, pour moi basher du mob a répétition dans un bus de 15 joueurs, c'est pas intéressant. C'est même le niveau 0 du gameplay (cf l'arène de la reine). 
Mais y'a quand même des gens pour aller faire les catacombes et qui skip certaines parties des fractales (qui sont pourtant beaucoup plus intéressantes) tout ça parce qu'ils veulent pas de perdre du temps.Et ça sérieusement, je le comprends pas.

----------


## olih

> Je l'ai fait une fois, il y a quelques mois. C'était avec un bus de cpc. On peut pas dire que je m'en souviennes exactement. Mais je sais que je m'y suis fait chier, que c'était comme tous les autres WB, c'est à dire du spam 1. On est tellement qu'il n'y a juste aucune stratégie, aucune tactique à part tuer tout ce qu'on croise sans réfléchir. 
> 
> Mais tu peux détailler ce qu'il faut faire dans chacune des actions que tu as cité ? 
> Parce que j'imagine qu'à chaque tiret tu peux rajouter qu'il y'a un pop de mobs à tuer (quand il n'y a pas des boss sacs à pv). Et en quoi est-ce intéressant ? 
> 
> Quand t'as un bus de 10+ joueurs, c'est quoi qui est intéressant quand tu combats ? Soit tout se fait dépop en un instant soit se sont des sacs à pv où t'as rien d'autre à faire que spam tes sorts sans te soucier de leurs impact sur le mob en lui même. Il a généralement 36 stacks de rebelle, les conditions sont cappé à 25 et arrivé à un moment la coordination est impossible à atteindre dans un bus. Mais bref, c'est pas le débat.
> 
> Donc non, pour moi basher du mob a répétition dans un bus de 15 joueurs, c'est pas intéressant. C'est même le niveau 0 du gameplay (cf l'arène de la reine). 
> Mais y'a quand même des gens pour aller faire les catacombes et qui skip quand même certaines parties des fractales (qui sont pourtant beaucoup plus intéressantes) tout ça parce qu'ils veulent pas de perdre du temps.Et ça sérieusement, je le comprends pas.


Toute la suite d'event, à part l'oeil à cause de sa regen bizarre, peut se faire en solo.
Et de toute manière, c'est le cas 75 à 80% du temps, quasiment personne ne fait l'event car il est trop long. Vas y seul et amuse toi contre l'abomination. Même à 2 ou 3 c'est pas simple.

----------


## Maderone

Dans ce cas, peut être que le contenu est intéressant.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah en fait c'est à peu près la même chose que l'abomination dans le creuset c2/c3. Si elle gagne des stacks, tu pleures, donc tu fais en sorte de pas te faire choper  ::P: 

Sinon, tu peux aussi faire tes propres events du style un donjon complet à poil / en stuff bleu&vert, ça peut être intéressant si tu veux du challenge  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah oui ! C'est drôle ça ! Idée d'event intéressante !

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu veux du challenge, tu changes de jeu.  ::|:

----------


## Deblazkez

Il n'y a pas à dire, ça vous change un homme de faire partie du Prieuré...

----------


## Setzer

C'est pas pour rien qu'ils sont en avance technologiquement sur les autres factions.

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Maderone

Les bots me suivent jusqu'en match de spvp...

----------


## olih

Soirée Reset cpc.
Salle secrète dans le puzzle, what else.

----------


## Maderone

C'est qui le mec horrible habillé en lutteuse dans le fond avec un casque à houpette turquoise dégueulasse ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Un bookah.

----------


## SteackHC

Un petit précurseur sur le client beta! ::P: 



En 4 essais...

----------


## Hasunay

Je retire toutes les vilaines choses que j'ai pu dire à un moment sur l’envoûteur, en faites quand on arrive à l'avoir en mains ça devient vite LA classe troll par excellence !

----------


## Maderone

T'as fait quoi pour ça ?

----------


## Hasunay

Rien de spécial je gardais juste un point et un nécro "horde" est venu pour me tenter de le prendre 4 ou 5 fois et à chaque fois il est mort  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Steack, t'as fait ça comment ?  ::o: 
Je suis trop jalousie !!!

----------


## revanwolf

> Steack, t'as fait ça comment ? 
> Je suis trop jalousie !!!


Test Edge of the myst,
le problème c'est que l'arme est impossible à avoir sur ton compte normal.(sauf à la loot sur ton compte "normal")

----------


## Sephil

> Steack, t'as fait ça comment ? 
> Je suis trop jalousie !!!


Et là, tu ressens quoi ?  ::trollface:: 



/edit : on notera la hache et le trident à côté, linkés dans le chat.  ::siffle::

----------


## Lee Tchii

:tired:

----------


## Charmide

Personnellement, je ressens compatissement intense, comme à chaque fois que je vois un asura avec des légendaires  :Gerbe:

----------


## Bartinoob

Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

C'est trop choupi un asura avec des légendaires ! :D
Suffit de voir le bouclier d'Olih dans la fractale Thaumanova ! :3

----------


## olih

::sad:: .
Mais c'est pas plus moche que sur une autre race, ça fait simplement jouet.

----------


## olih

La zone kodan, de loin  ::love::

----------


## revanwolf

La même en version sans asura  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

C'est tout de suite nettement moins beau sans asura !  ::):

----------


## Maderone



----------


## blutch2

je me lance avec mes screenshots. Ils datent mais je suis nostalgique 

le lancer de crabe:



un essai de feu d'artifice: 
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e1fa1e0...5b229c214c.jpg

Bief d'Elona dans sa toute puissance:


le pvp pour la foire du dragon, il m'a fait penser a quake III Arena ce pvp, surtout le level:

----------


## Maderone

Je me suis jamais autant fait haï que depuis que je suis nul avec ma nouvelle souris... 



Je vais garder son pseudo dans un coin et le jour où j'aurais retrouvé 100% de mes capacités, j'irais lui faire une petite visite. 

Je suis tombé aussi sur ça tiens. Désolé pour mon anglais approximatif. 
En gros c'est l'histoire d'un ingé qui n'aime pas perdre en 2v1. Ce qui résulte dans un rage du spam 2. Le match d'après, le mec reroll voleur juste pour venir me défoncer en spammant 2. Ce qui marche, puisqu'il me prend en 2v1 (cf "thats how we roll, bish). Il me traite de biche, donc ça me touche beaucoup sur le coup. 

Puis arrive à un moment où je me fais un voleur spé spam 2, puis je me le farci direct après. Il est tombé tellement vite que ça lui a pas plu non plus. Donc bon, finalement il a eu aucune chance sur tous nos autres 1v1 et il m'a sorti des trucs monstrueux en mp xD

----------


## Bartinoob

De toute façon je l'ai toujours dit que tu cheates, des fois on peut plus te voir et quand tu réapparais, on prend des dommages énormes. 

Report §

----------


## meiKo

Au passage ton copain mérite 2-3 reports pour insultes verbales ^^ Si tu veux on peut t'aider et c'est lui qui aura un petit ban <3
Moi j'hésite pas à report les gars qui commence à clasher leur team parce qu'on perd. Ça améliore la qualité des matchs  ::):

----------


## Maderone

J'y ai pas pensé du tout, mais ouais ça serait bien de le report ! 
Je le ferai tout à l'heure tiens... 

Haha Barti ! Après je sais pas du tout ce qu'il me reprochait... "Stealth attacking". Je sais que je l'ai down pendant qu'il était invisible. Forcément j'utilise mon ulti et je tape dans le tas, dès que je vois que je touche, je bourrine l'endroit, logique quoi. Alors c'est ça qu'il me reprochait peut être ?

----------


## mikelion

On ne tape pas quelqu'un par terre peut-être.

----------


## Tynril

On ne tape pas quelqu'un qui ne veut pas perdre, voyons. Tu es d'une impolitesse !

----------


## Hasunay

Ah c'est pour ça que j'aime tant le spvp, autant de haine et de rage c'est ... beau ! Une règle simple à retenir en spvp si tu kill un mec plus de 3 fois en 1v1 t'es forcement un cheater ^^

----------


## gnouman

Du moment que tu sais jouer tu es un cheateur et attention l'esquive est interdite !!!

----------


## ergonomic

elle est jolie cette capitale quand même. Et ma tite élem aussi en plus  :;):

----------


## ivanoff

Jolie !!!
Tu as mis quoi comme teintures s'il te plait ?

----------


## ergonomic

Alors c'est majoritairement "cerise noire" avec un peu de "rouge à lèvre" et du blanc pour quelques endroits

J'aurais su combien allait se vendre la rose des sables actuellement, elle ne serait pas sur mon dos mais à l'hv héhé

----------


## revanwolf

image un tantinet hors-sujet vu que ce n'est pas du in-game mais un fan-art fait par les joueurs chinoix du jeu(qui est toujours en béta apparemment)qui respire la mignontitude:



et une autre où les sylvari ne serait que des elfes des bois(en bois?):



c'est par la pour le reste

----------


## tibere

> Alors c'est majoritairement "cerise noire" avec un peu de "rouge à lèvre" et du blanc pour quelques endroits
> 
> J'aurais su combien allait se vendre la rose des sables actuellement, elle ne serait pas sur mon dos mais à l'hv héhé


je viens de regarder le skin inutilisé chez moi de la rose des sable: elle reste liée au compte.

----------


## Kiyo

En fait ça dépendait de comment tu l'obtenais : si c'était dans un coffres de l'activités (comme celle que j'ai lootée  :B): ) elle n'était pas liée au compte, achetée chez le marchand par contre elle est invendable en effet.

----------


## Snydlock

> Ah c'est pour ça que j'aime tant le spvp, autant de haine et de rage c'est ... beau ! Une règle simple à retenir en spvp si tu kill un mec plus de 3 fois en 1v1 t'es forcement un cheater ^^


Oh tu sais, y'a pas qu'en sPvP que tu peux trouver autant de haine et de rage :



 ::siffle::

----------


## ergonomic

ah ouais joli ! respect.

Alors comme ça chez CPC on est des brêêêêêles ? Faux on est des canards

----------


## Maderone

Omg... C'est horrifiant ce genre d'attardé. En tout cas, bien joué pour l'avoir rez  ::P:  ! j'espère que tu les as tous report !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je vais aller de ce pas casser cet event  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

Je le fais depuis presque une semaine maintenant. Je commence à être connu chez les farmeur-bots de Vizu et RA. Passez donc au Cochon de Fer me faire un coucou.  ::ninja:: 

@Maderone : Je report tout ceux qui balancent des insultes mais ce coup-ci y'avait du niveau.

Le plus embêtant est que l'event est pas évident à soloter. Heureusement je commence à choper le coup et je joue Guerrier.

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux expliquer de quel event tu parles ? Et comment le foirer surtout  ::ninja:: ... euh le réussir plutôt xD

----------


## purEcontact

Le combo noel + réduction sur GW2 est assez violent.
Ça se calmera dans 3 mois.

----------


## Kiyo

Je doute que ce soit les joueurs récents qui se montrent virulents pour ce genre de chose, ils ont autre chose à faire que farmer du tissus et doivent même, pour la plupart, ignorer l'existence de ce spot. Je dirai même que c'est eux qui doivent en faire les frais, parce qu'entre les champions qu'il ne faut pas tuer avant l'arrivée du bus champion, les events qu'il ne faut pas finir pour que certains jouent au bot dessus et les wb qu'il ne faut pas lancer avant l'arrivée du bus wb le nouveau joueur qui débarque doit s'en prendre quelques unes des remarques. Heureusement c'est pas systématique mais ça ne ferait pas de mal quelques vagues de ban pour insultes.

Sinon j'aime bien les fan-art  ::):

----------


## Snydlock

Et bien figure-toi que le dénommé Sordid Harr, qui est devenu notre ami, n'a pas encore 1 000 pt de succès.
Donc on doute un peu de la sa longue présence dans le jeu.

----------


## Maderone

Soirée très sympa à troller tout ce qui passait ! En plus d'empêcher les exploiteurs de faire leur business, on farm "légalement" :D
Je me suis fait finalement 7 po + la mf à coté et les autres matériaux. 
La cerise sur le gateau, la rage des gens  :Cigare:

----------


## SteackHC

Je suis juste passé faire un event, ils partent au quart de tour!

----------


## Sephil

> Ah c'est pour ça que j'aime tant le spvp, autant de haine et de rage c'est ... beau ! Une règle simple à retenir en spvp si tu kill un mec plus de 3 fois en 1v1 t'es forcement un cheater ^^


Si tu kill un mec plus de 3 fois en 1v1, il est juste idiot de revenir seul à chaque fois. ^^

J'aime bien les gens qui comprennent. Genre il vient une fois, tu le dépop ! Il revient déterminé à se venger, tu le dépop encore plus ! Et après il fuit quand il te croise !  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Ou alors tu retentes histoire de piger pourquoi/comment il t'a down. 'Fin il est possible que j'aie un côté maso aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Ou alors tu retentes histoire de piger pourquoi/comment il t'a down. 'Fin il est possible que* j'aie un côté maso* aussi


Fondamentalement vrai, t'as joué avec moi à Magicka  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Ou alors tu retentes histoire de piger pourquoi/comment il t'a down. 'Fin il est possible que j'aie un côté maso aussi


Bien d'accord avec Barti. Quand un mec m'explose, je retourne sur lui. Pas pour me venger mais pour comprendre comment il a fait, comment le contrer. Faut savoir abandonner quand il a un counterbuild, mais sinon faut persévérer !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dites-moi où est cet event que j'aille leur apprendre comment on joue chez CPC

----------


## Maderone

Je te montrerai !

----------


## meiKo

On est bien. Allez viens  :;):

----------


## Maderone

J'aimerais bien un nerf de la portée de l'élem...

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avais eu un truc du genre contre lanilor, il avait en permanence le 5 torche du gardien activé. C'était absolument horrible à combattre.

----------


## olih

Encore  ::sad:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Prix canard possible  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Mon pauvre  ::sad::

----------


## Sephil

> J'aimerais bien un nerf de la portée de l'élem...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/83f...902fca4dc5.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f69...0336a1f8d3.jpg


Crois moi, c'est bien plus chiant pour lui que pour toi.  :;): 

Et encore ils l'ont bien amélioré le 1 du sceptre en air. Si j'ai mis quasiment 6 mois à jouer au sceptre c'est qu'avant c'était encore pire.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Au moins je savais exactement où il était sur la map  ::ninja::  hehehehe

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh, pauvre Olih.
C'est trop trop dur.
Je te plains tiens  :tired:

----------


## ivanoff

Je propose qu'a partir d'aujourd'hui, Olih paye une taxe sur tous les futurs précu qu'il lootera. La somme sera ensuite reversée à l'ensemble des canards. Qui est avec moi ?

----------


## tibere

olih !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

... on dort.

----------


## ergonomic

olih shit !

----------


## Vaaahn

Olih ... Tchi, ta vanne est pourrie!!!

----------


## Snydlock

On n'avait pas dit qu'au prochain précu on lui filait tout nos rares pour qu'il joue à la forge à notre place ?

----------


## Zepolak

Si, je suis certain d'avoir entendu ça. Je pense que je vais m'y mettre séant. C'est pratique d'avoir un gars avec le perk "Augmentation drastiques des chances de forger un précuseur" dans la guilde !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Nan mais vous avez pas compris, en fait Olih c'est un voleur, il prends les précu des autres

C'est Olih Baba et les 40 voleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

> Nan mais vous avez pas compris, en fait Olih c'est un voleur, il prends les précu des autres
> 
> C'est Olih Baba et les 40 voleurs


jOlih !

----------


## atavus

Olih roly poly!!!!!!

----------


## Tigermilk

Sinon Olih, je te confirme ta femme va bien !  ::ninja::

----------


## blutch2

la foire du dragon: 









le pvp de la foire du dragon

----------


## Maderone

Bienvenu sur la guivre !

----------


## Tigermilk

Purée se battre contre des vers de terre géant... quel Epic adventure !

----------


## Maderone



----------


## revanwolf

même image format 16:9

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'adore ce personnage.
Mais elle n'est pas trop maquillée pour une enfant asura ? O_o

----------


## Maderone

Elle fait ce qu'elle veut, elle a surement 18 ans dans sa tête ! Vu comment elle parle ^^
D'ailleurs elle sort avec Braham. Il les enchaine dis donc  ::ninja::

----------


## blutch2

de nouveaux screenshotsde l'histoire vivante et divers:







Le résultat du vote pour la place au conseil de l'Arche du lion


Etherlames

----------


## Bartinoob

Ce matin, je faisais quelques tournois. Quand soudain  ::o:  : 



J'ai pas pu le mettre à mort pour cet affront, il était un peu dans mon équipe  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Montage vidéo contenant ce qu'on trouve dans la cachette de Scarlett 

Spoiler Alert! 


le jouwnal

. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkBusnCJFV4

----------


## Maderone



----------


## BigGift

Wut? Oo

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Va déjà falloir que vous arrêtiez d'utiliser cette vieille balise youtube moisie sur le forum... La balise video est bien meilleure...

Bon, et ensuite, c'est quoi ce truc de brute...
1 war
3 elems
et un putain de rodeur ??? WTH

----------


## Maderone

> et un putain de rodeur ??? WTH


Il devait regarder :x

----------


## Bartinoob

Le rodeur en full zerk fait aussi mal que n'importe qui avec un espadon de feu. 

Et il est probablement là pour filer +150 en précision à l'équipe, ainsi que l'esprit de givre qui donne 10% de dommages en plus.

(On voit deux boosts donc j'imagine que le war file aussi ses 150 de puissance, en plus des bannières).

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est ça, ils maximisent les boost de dégâts et pis derrière espadonf.

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Pulse

Il est magique ce kill de Giganticus ! Ca me donne envie de faire des speedruns de donjon tout ça !

----------


## revanwolf

glitch du jour bonjour:














moralité gw2 et potplayer font pas beau ménage ensemble

----------


## Wizi

La seule chose à retenir du stream des dev du jour :
Le finisher quaggan !

----------


## Ptit gras

Need  :Bave:

----------


## blutch2

des screens de pleins de choses:

----------


## mikelion



----------


## Maderone

Blutch, tes screens sont sympathique, mais la qualité est carrément dégueulasse  :^_^: 

Mikelion : need ce skin  :Bave:

----------


## ergonomic

t'es dans la chessroom ?  ::P:

----------


## blutch2

> Blutch, tes screens sont sympathique, mais la qualité est carrément dégueulasse


désolé pour la qualité je joue en law

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Lee Tchii

Wizi  :tired:

----------


## olih

GG !
Par contre non, ce n'est pas le plus pourri du jeu (plus cher que la torche déjà).

----------


## Kiyo

Et plus cher que le lance harpon.

Bien joué sinon !

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre non, ce n'est pas le plus pourri du jeu (plus cher que la torche déjà).


En même temps, il n'a jamais dit que c'était *le* plus pourri, juste que c'était *un* pourri.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne sais pas si ça avait été posté :

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a 5 mois ouais  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Un voleur qui solote le marais. Ouais, même le début !
Bon le plus intéressant c'est quand même les 3 orbes, après c'est assez naze, surtout qu'il tombe sur Canardsse

----------


## Maderone

Hier soir j'ai leadé sur Vizunah. Les potentiels lead sur la map m'ont laisse carte blanche. J'ai donc fait mon premier baptême de wipe de bus : 



L'ingé a pas joué le jeu, il s'est laissé tomber tout doucement pour pas mourir... 



On a repris Baie et Etheron et ensuite y'a eu la marionnette alors je suis parti  ::ninja:: 





Et puis ça qui n'a rien à voir :

----------


## Zepolak

Haha énorme  ::wub::

----------


## tibere

t'as lead quelle map ?

----------


## Maderone

> t'as lead quelle map ?





> Hier soir j'ai leadé sur Vizunah.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Avec un vocal ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah... J'étais en mute sur le vocal, pour voir si le vrai lead rageait pas, mais il était cool avec ça ^^

----------


## tibere

mais t'es arrivé quand on est parti alors, c con on était sur vizu !!!!! 
la prochaine fois que tu lead met en chan guilde , je te suivrais bien pour voir moi ;o)

----------


## Maderone

Bah j'en ai discuté tout pleins avec Duvhaldor  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils étaient chez RAID.

----------


## blutch2

de nouveaux screenshots:





long chargement:

----------


## Maderone

Monture annoncées :

----------


## BigGift

Une sylvari qui monte un chiwawa... on touche le fond  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Une sylvari qui monte un chiwawa... on touche le fond


Non ça touche le sol !  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Sois pas si terre à terre!

----------


## revanwolf

Chez anet ils savent s'amuser:

oh mon dieu ils ont copié wizi

----------


## revanwolf

bug au tp spawn en mcm:

----------


## Leybi

Ah oui je l'ai eu celui là >> Le perso crie en continu vu qu'il tombe ça casse les oreilles!

----------


## revanwolf

petit bug d'animation sur 6-rus:

----------


## Maderone



----------


## ergonomic

guilde de voleur et de guerrier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Tu oublies les mesmers !

----------


## Beanna

Et les élems, et les ingés, et les nécros, et les gardiens... En fait y a guère que les rôdeurs qui fuient pas parce qu'ils restent cloués sur place.

----------


## Maderone

Je veux bien voir comment fuit un nécro  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Genre les rôdeurs ça fuit pas.  :^_^:

----------


## Beanna

> Je veux bien voir comment fuit un nécro


Fear, trois barres de vie, stab... C'est un peu comme un gardien, il court pas plus vite qu'un autre mais tu sais que tu perds ton temps et s'il veut partir il partira.  ::|:

----------


## Nessou

Gardien si bien build pour roam peut fuir très loin assez vite ! (blink à l'épée, saut à l'espadon, blink à la méditation, il est déjà très loin !)
Nécro il a beau être plutôt résistant il peut pas partir très loin et très vite comme les autres classes.
Rôdeur est trop sous-estimé, la faute à tous ces gens qui jouent de manière no-brain avec car c'est pour ça qu'ils ont créé leur perso à la base, se toucher la bite et tirer des flèches (comme sur pas mal d'autres MMO). Mais j'ai déjà essayé de courir après des rôdeurs qui jouaient très bien, c'était vraiment chaud pour les rattraper (surtout le skill de déplacement à l'épée si bien utilisé).

----------


## revanwolf

Tybalt est vivant!! Et il s'en balance des événements actuel!



et n'oubliez pas manger des pommes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

L'Arche est morte au point d'être devenue une zone des Brumes ?  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

Tiens au fait, Lee Tchii ne devait pas nous mettre des screens de sa session de decors invisibles d'hier soir ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non, tu as mal compris. C'était juste une plateforme qui n'apparaissait pas en low resolution, mais qui apparaissait avec les autres  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

> Non, tu as mal compris. C'était juste une plateforme qui n'apparaissait pas en low resolution, mais qui apparaissait avec les autres


Si si j'avais saisi, mais j'aurais quand même bien aimé une capture pour voir ce que ça donnait chez toi !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne fais pas de Void jump monsieur  :tired: 
Chut !!!

----------


## ds108j

De quoi ? Le truc pour lequel on peut être report ? 
J'ai jamais parlé de ça mademoiselle !  ::siffle::

----------


## Maderone

Si tu en veux d'autres, Ds, j'ai posté pleins de screenshot d'hors map (dans ce topic) que j'ai fait, avec ou sans Lytchi. Tu pourras rechercher



Et un petit où est Charlie :

----------


## tibere

Je crois que c’était mad qui était friand des annonces de recrutement..suis tombée sur celle là: modèle petit ours brun, le papa aux champs et la maman en cuisine ^^

----------


## Maderone

<3 !

----------


## blutch2

nouveaux screenshots:

----------


## revanwolf

les quaggans n'aiment pas la gravité la preuve:




edit:STRIIIKKKEEE!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maderone

Bon voilà, une vidéo qui sert à rien mais ça vous permet d'écouter une musique marrante !




Et le strike :

----------


## Maximelene

Ça y est, je vais l'avoir dans la tête toute la journée.

----------


## NayeDjel

"Le petit Sylvari, a pris sa volée" (à chanter avec l'air de Kaamelot)




Et sinon, il y a quelques temps on a participé à une manifestion asura

----------


## Maderone

Duvhaldor, le mec qui croit être asura  ::ninja:: 

Karl la guerre fail xD

----------


## Tygra

Il est aussi moche qu'un asura au moins  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Voila à quoi ressemblait le quartier de cantha avant qu'il y ai un trou géant puis une arène vide:

----------


## BigGift

Waaaaaah! clairement j'aurais passé beaucoup de temps là bas!  ::love::

----------


## Nessou

Quaggan infiltré dans une conversation RP !


http://i.imgur.com/guxHL8x.jpg


http://i.imgur.com/rnHV1W3.jpg

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Wobordel, c'est glauque leur RP...

----------


## Bartinoob

Apu.

----------


## Sephil

Ce qui est drôle c'est juste Nessou en quaggan planqué sur l'encadrement de la porte.

Si Mad veut faire du RP, libre à lui.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais quand je l'ai vu, j'en revenais pas xD !
Il me stalkait depuis le début avec son tonique à la con, tout en haut, hahaha.

----------


## Gwenn

Ah bah c'est marrant Mad' à un compagnon dans le jeu  ::): 
Heu...

Ouais ok, laissons ceux qui font du RP entre eux :-D

Mais ce qui me fait le plus rire c'est le canal de guilde quand même  :^_^:

----------


## Snydlock

Il est bizarre leur RP quand même.  :tired:

----------


## Gwenn

Bah un petit trip à 3 c'est pas si étrange que ça.

 ::unsure::

----------


## Maderone

En même temps venir au milieu d'une conversation qui dure depuis peut être 5h, ça n'aide pas pour capter le sens... xD
Faut comprendre que tous les perso ont une histoire et un passé. Une personnalité propre. C'est comme faire du théâtre en somme. Faut se plonger dedans.

----------


## Nessou

Screenshots édités sans leur conversation vu l'inintérêt de les laisser, les prochaines missions du quaggan infiltré seront au même format sans conversation.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

xD Merci

----------


## Hasunay

Rah la poisse j'ai raté la conversation RP glauque ...

----------


## BigGift

Mais sinon, sérieusement, pas troll du tout, l'autre personnage qui a le même nom de famille, ta fille, ta mère, ta cousine, ta compagne, ta soeur?

----------


## Ptit gras

> ta soeur

----------


## Gwenn

Vu que dans le RP y'avait des insinuations bien graveleuses, je pense plutôt pour un couple ^^'
Mais le truc qui pouvait paraitre étonnant c'est que le 3e RPiste (qui avait un nom de famille différent) a roulé une pelle à l'un des deux...
...
... Ou alors ils font un RP redneck :-D

----------


## Maderone

> "Ta soeur"


Pour une fois que t'as raison xD

Et non Gwenn c'est bien censé être ma soeur. Laryssa et Yaden sont en couple. 
Tout de suite les fantasmes  ::P: 
C'est une manière d'intégrer au RP, on fait comme si machin connaissait truc depuis longtemps et on le présente aux autres membres.

----------


## Beanna

Tant qu'on est lancé sur le RP...

En scout incognito dans une cérémonie d'initiation [VLM] avec Louis-Guy et Marius Brosse.


Un peu de danse.

----------


## Ptit gras

'Tain les Valium c'est des dieux vivants  ::'(:

----------


## BigGift

Juste parce que j'en suis fier  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, pas mal !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

On voit où sont parti les 500 po !

----------


## Gwenn

Dans les armes ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon lol pour Louis-Guy et Marius Brosse, les moustaches sont d'office sur les perso ou c'est rajouté après ?

----------


## revanwolf

Ces moustaches sont dispo sur les norns avec le kit de coiffure.

----------


## Nessou

Tu peux les sélectionner à la création de ton personnage.

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu peux les sélectionner à la création de ton personnage.


ah ok,j'avais un doute.

----------


## Beanna

Deux nouveaux sets que j'envisage de faire avec une nouvelle fournée de gemmes achetée cette nuit. 

Pour la Gardienne :

T2, Veilleurs, McM, Veilleurs, Prieuré
Les couleurs sont encore à réfléchir, le stuff que je possède actuellement étant trop "cheap" pour modifier la troisième couleur dans la cabine d'essayage. >_<

Pour le Guerrier :

Barbare, Lutteur, Barbare, Veilleurs, Temple
Un thème plus "primitif" à vocation de McM, très largement inspiré par Ogro [RG] qui joue à fond la carte du barbare Norn sanguinaire. J'ai toujours fait des sets très "boîte de conserve impénétrable" jusque là parce que j'aime bien le sentiment de sécurité des armures complètes sans faille mais avec ce nouveau marteau élevé rouge et or j'ai eu envie d'essayer quelque chose de nouveau. Pas dit que je me fasse à ce rouge cependant...
J'aime beaucoup la hanse/bandoulière du torse de Lutteur qui donne l'illusion d'appartenir au sac d'équipement dans le dos. <3

Mon set actuel, à titre de comparaison :

CoE, CoE, McM, CoE, Veilleurs, Prieuré
Oui, les jambières des Veilleurs font parti de tous mes sets.  ::ninja:: 

Bref, j'en appelle à mes copines fashion victims dans l'assemblée, qu'est-ce vous pensez de ces mariages et/ou avez-vous d'autres suggestions de pièces ?  ::P: 
Avant de cramer une dizaine de tokens de transmut' je veux être sûr que je vais pas changer d'avis dans deux jours en découvrant une nouvelle association qui me tape à l’œil !

----------


## Maderone

J'aime bien le style de la gardienne. 
Pis une suggestion pour le guerrier : delete  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Transmute ton marteau histoire de pouvoir partir sur un truc joli  :Gerbe:

----------


## Maderone

Craignez moi, mortels !

----------


## Beanna

> J'aime bien le style de la gardienne.


  ::): 




> Pis une suggestion pour le guerrier : delete .


T'es plus ma copine.  ::'(: 




> Transmute ton marteau histoire de pouvoir partir sur un truc joli


C'est bien l'un des rares marteaux qui n'a pas une taille ridiculement petite à l'échelle d'un Norn et qui donne l'impression de véritablement enfoncer les gens dans le sol alors non, définitivement non, je ne vais pas le transmuter dans l'immédiat !

En revanche, si t'as une idée de set pouvant se marier avec le skin du Marteau Éthéré que j'envisageais d'acheter depuis un petit moment (l'animation des pistons est kikoo), je pourrai changer d'avis.  ::): 



Mais les couleurs de ce marteau sont vraiment un handicap...

----------


## ds108j

Elles sont classes vos armures !  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

Les armures sont pas mal par contre les couleurs, ca va pas du tout. Je peux t'apprendre à faire de beaux ensembles de couleurs si tu veux beanna  ::trollface::

----------


## Hasunay

> Craignez moi, mortels ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d41...136e59b980.jpg



Avoir une armure aussi classe et trainer avec cet arc pourri c'est à la limite du criminel  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Merci  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

pour tout ceux qui se demande ce que peut faire un ingé dans la lisière des brumes Koroshi a donné une réponse:

----------


## Nessou

Il y a aussi le lance-flamme et le fusil qui font bien le job !  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

A défaut de reussir ! 



Spoiler Alert! 


Quaggan's Attack !

----------


## Maderone

Haaa bien fun !!

----------


## Sephil

Je sais, c'est pas le bon jeu, mais même dans D3 Barti joue des asuras !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Han, c'te délation !

C'est juste un pâle imitateur avec un build pas tanky, si c'était moi tu pourrais pas me tuer  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Cépété !  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

Mince c'est moche ce jeu !

----------


## Gwenn

> Han, c'te délation !
> 
> C'est juste un pâle imitateur avec un build pas tanky, si c'était moi tu pourrais pas me tuer


Y'a du pvp dans D3 ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Je crois. 

Mais là je parlais du pvp d'un jeu nommé GW2 (je sais pas si tu connais ?  ::ninja:: ), qui est pas trop mal si on enlève les rôdeurs à terre, les guerriers marteau/arc et les voleurs de manière générale  :tired:

----------


## Ghostwise

Je testais un truc pour vérifier un machin - je suis comme ça, moi - et je retombe sur quelque chose qui me chiffone. La texture de cette armure, c'est quoi ? Du 512x512 ? Et encore, avec le vent dans le dos et de l'EPO ?

----------


## Aarbron

mon gardien:

mon war:

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Tous ces héros...

----------


## ds108j

J'ai l'impression que tu as repompé l'idée de quelqu'un !

----------


## Maderone

Sans le vouloir  :^_^: 
Je me suis dit "Tiens, et si je faisais le con ?"

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est pas ton état habituel ?  ::o:

----------


## blutch2

super screenshots  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> C'est pas ton état habituel ?


Personnalité n°2, je peux savoir qui t'as autorisé à basher n°1 devant tout le monde ? 
On s'était mis d'accord tous les 11 de pas faire ça !
Tu seras fouetter en rentrant. 
Et pas de mais !

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est moi numéro 1  :tired: 
Tu m'étonnes après que tu penses pouvoir me fouetter ou me faire plier devant les 10 autres répliquas.
C'est moi la personnalité number oaune, jamais je ne me laisserai dompter ! Jamais !  ::o:

----------


## ivanoff

ah, je pensais que vous étiez 12  ::blink::

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai pris mon indépendance.

----------


## Maderone

Moi + Elle + les 10 autres réplicats = 12 
 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Il parait qu'il y a Pain et j'ai appris récemment que j'en faisais parti.
Du coup, ça rajoute Batman, ce qui nous fait 5 (maderone / leetchi / pain / batman / moi).

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Moi + Elle + les 10 autres réplicats = 12


On dit elle+moi  :tired: 
Et en fait, on était bien 13, mais Max a pris son indépendance  ::sad::

----------


## Leybi

> on dit elle+moi


Plus tous ceux qui le veeeeulent

----------


## Tygra

Et sinon, les screens, le fun, toussa toussa ...  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Mes screens sont funs ! Mais tout le monde s'en fout  ::(:

----------


## revanwolf

Que se passe t-il quand vous faites le sujet alpha avec des necro full pet?
Voila la réponse:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Que se passe t-il quand vous faites le sujet alpha avec des necro full pet?
> Voila la réponse:


Ils avaient une dent contre quelqu'un?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Ils avaient une dent contre quelqu'un?






> 





> 





> 





> 





>

----------


## Maximelene

*note l'url pour continuer la chaîne*

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aller, petit bug graphique bizarre hier soir.

J'ai nommé : The Hand of God  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

J'ai déjà eu ce bug, pas la peine de se la péter avec  3 légendaires dont ton nouvel espadon  :tired: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ca fait Ironman !

Et hahaha Vaaahn !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il veut faire Bifrost maintenant  ::sad::

----------


## revanwolf

un dev d'anet avec un nom particulier:

----------


## ds108j

Je suis entrain de farmer Citadel pour pouvoir me payer cette armure :



ça avance petit à petit, j'ai déjà casque, épaulières et gants.

Après va falloir que je me trouve un scepter et une dague qui me plaisent !
Edit : recherche, il faudrait que je récupère ça : 
  
Carrion Legionnaire Virge -  Carrion Legionnaire Dagger

Carrion Legionnaire Staff

Je pense qu'a terme je ne garderais que le skin une fois que j'aurais réussi à récupérer des armes plus puissantes.

PS : je joue Sylvari Necromancien

----------


## Beanna

Excellent choix !
La Citadelle c'est pas toujours très amusant mais ça a le mérite d'être facile, rapide et surtout très farmé pour l'or donc les groupes pullulent. Une chance que les attributs des armes et armures de ce donjon soient le Berserker, comme ça tu te fais un set qui te plais esthétiquement mais surtout qui possède directement les bonnes stats pour PvE.  :;): 

À ce propos, si tu es à la recherche d'un bon build pour DPS efficacement en PvE je ne peux que te conseiller le Guide Nécro DPS des DnT. Ne te formalise pas sur l'introduction qui dit que le nécro n'est pas une très bonne classe de dégâts ; ce n'est certes pas celle qui cogne le plus (Guerrier !) mais vu la simplicité des donjons dans GW2 tu peux te permettre de jouer avant tout ce qui t'amuse.
Moi si je jouais nécro je ferai un nécro invocations ! J'ai toujours été fan de la petite armée personnelle (Diablo 2 <3) et qu'importe les dégâts !

----------


## ivanoff

Avec les bonnes aptitudes le nécro minion master fait bien mal en plus de résisté.
Sinon pour le bâton tu as aussi celui la  ::love::  :

Son nom est Envie suicidaire !

----------


## ds108j

> Avec les bonnes aptitudes le nécro minion master fait bien mal en plus de résisté.
> Sinon pour le bâton tu as aussi celui la  :
> http://i.imgur.com/vbPKwsp.jpg?1
> Son nom est Envie suicidaire !


Il rappelle en effet bien l'aspect "nécromancie". Mais c'est pas dans le style que je recherche.

----------


## Vaaahn

> 


Si tu veux "fesse palmée" à ma blague, reprends toute la chaîne au moins, noob  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Si tu veux "fesse palmée" à ma blague, reprends toute la chaîne au moins, noob


Salut, t'es qui ?

----------


## Maderone

Un nouveau, comme Charmide  :^_^:

----------


## meiKo

Il y a une petite galerie Flickr vraiment sympa avec les nouvelles coiffures : http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenane...7642556351735/

----------


## Maximelene

La seconde est très sympa.

----------


## Beanna

Dans l'ensemble beaucoup de crêtes de kékés et de mèches d'emos jusque chez les sylvaris (une mèche en écorce ?) mais y a quelques chouettes nouveautés. J'aime particulièrement les nouvelles coupes de Nornes et des Humaines. 



Tant qu'on est dans le fashion, voilà le skin que je suis en train de rassembler pour ma voleuse fraîchement passée 80 hier soir...



Slut/10. J'ai _presque_ honte.
Pas encore vraiment réfléchis aux teintures pour l'instant mais je pense rester dans ces tons qui me plaisent bien.

----------


## Maderone

Original, sans vouloir te vexer Beanna  :^_^: 
C'est à peu près ce qu'on voit sur toutes les voleuses humaines pour l'underboob. Mais toi tu pousses le vices à la culotte des veilleurs !
T'as raison, c'est mon stuff strip tease en rp  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, super la galerie Meiko !

----------


## Beanna

J'ai fait le tour de l'ensemble des jaquettes en cuir à la recherche d'un mélange un peu original et finalement je me suis rendu compte que l'underboob était incontournable.  ::ninja:: 

En vérité ce qui me plais le plus sur ce torse c'est le col qui, de dos, ressemble à une capuche baissée et les bandes de cuir sur les bras. Les autres gilets en cuir de ce genre sont très vides de décoration sur les épaules/bras et je n'aime pas les manteaux trop bouffants et pas du tout aérodynamiques. J'aime beaucoup les torse culturel Norn en medium mais mauvais choix de race...
Mais je continue encore d'expérimenter dans la cabine, sait-on jamais !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Salut, t'es qui ?


Un passant qui passe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ptit gras

> ma voleuse fraîchement passée 80 hier soir...

----------


## Nessou

Je veux celle-là pour humaine !  ::wub::

----------


## Leybi



----------


## Beanna

Toujours à la recherche d'un ensemble pour ma voleuse histoire d'éviter l'appel de l'underboob cliché quand soudain... Hory shet.  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

Je m'attendais presque à voir Patricio avec le titre de la vidéo, Leybi.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Le rendu IG m'a pas l'air le même que tout ces screenshot, c'est bizarre non ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## revanwolf

> Le rendu IG m'a pas l'air le même que tout ces screenshot, c'est bizarre non ? .


les screenshots du flickr sont pas basé sur le jeu.

----------


## Maderone

@ Beanna : La vache  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

ça y est, me manque plus que les bottes et le pantalon et j'aurais mon set complet (graphiquement parlant). Après faudra juste que je trouve un jeu de teintures qui va bien

----------


## Beanna

Voici donc le petit trailer réalisé pour GC dans le but de motiver les troupes à l'approche de la ligue. Je vous mets un petit lien ici à la demande de Pure qui a gentiment accepté de prêter sa voix à la vidéo et qui m'a enlevé une grosse épine du pied.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

J'arrive pas à prendre cette vidéo au sérieux, avec Pure qui lit son texte sans conviction.  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'arrive pas à prendre cette vidéo au sérieux, avec Pure qui lit son texte sans conviction.


C'est vrai que le doublage de pure fait vraiment bizarre ^^

----------


## Maderone

J'avoue que... Fin je sais pas comment me sentir là xD
J'aime bien la voix de Pure, parce que je la trouve plutôt profonde et grave. Et ça aurait tout à fait coller au truc... Mais c'est peut être parce que je le connais que je trouve que ça colle pas du tout... Hahaha

----------


## Tygra

Quand je savais pas que c'était pure, c'était vachement plus crédible  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Il y a autre chose qui m'a marqué dans cette vidéo, c'est de voir le nom de Caf a la fin de la vidéo dans le V de vizunah  :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est con ça, la vidéo en elle même est vraiment nickel  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


(ah et je suis fan des passages fait sur after effect  ::wub:: )

----------


## Lee Tchii

Alors, je vais faire ma chieuse et donner mon avis aussi !
Dans l'ensemble, la vidéo est très réussie. Le montage est nickel. J'adore la fin, avec les noms qui forment le V et tout !
On n'entends pas assez Pure en volume. Je ne sais pas si ça vient du micro de Pure, ou de l'intégration de sa voix, mais j'ai eu du mal à comprendre certaines choses. Sa dernière phrase par exemple.
On n'entends pas assez Pure tout court. Ya un gros moment après 1 minute où il ne dit plus rien, et ya la musique, certes. Mais je sais pas, on pourrait ajouter des commentaires.
Je ne sais pas si Pure a fait du théâtre, mais le doublage est un exercice très TRÈS difficile, et j'espère que vous tauntez en fait dans vos commentaires, parce que le résultat est pas mal du tout. Pure manque peut-être d'emphase par rapport à ce que GW2 nous offre ordinairement, mais ça va.
Les défauts de la vidéo qui me frappent le plus n'en sont pas en soit.
1, je connais très bien les images diffusées. C'est extrait du trailer de GW2. Ce sont de chouettes images mais j'aurai pensé à en voir plutôt du jeu, du McM justement. Avec des forts aux couleurs de GC (ou des canards  ::ninja:: ).
2, ça manque de fnu. A mon gout. Après je comprends, c'est surement pas le style de GC.
Voilà, j'espère n'avoir vexé personne parce que je serai autant incapable de produire une vidéo pareille, et je félicite les travailleurs !
(Par contre, si vous voulez du monde, faites une vidéo où c'est Scarlet qui parle !)

----------


## Ptit gras

Beanna confirmera certainement, mais il voulait un rendu très proche de ce que fait Anet habituellement.
L'ancienne façon de faire des GC était nettement plus "artisanale".

----------


## Beanna

> On n'entends pas assez Pure en volume. Je ne sais pas si ça vient du micro de Pure, ou de l'intégration de sa voix, mais j'ai eu du mal à comprendre certaines choses. Sa dernière phrase par exemple.


En la regardant de nouveau ça ne me choque pas mais j'ai peut être trop confondu la voix de Pure dans la musique si tu as du mal à l'entendre distinctement. Pour sa dernière phrase, c'est plutôt la faute du micro qui a un peu mangé les mots (trop près, saturation ?).




> On n'entends pas assez Pure tout court. Ya un gros moment après 1 minute où il ne dit plus rien, et ya la musique, certes. Mais je sais pas, on pourrait ajouter des commentaires.


On est bien d'accord.
Disons que les habituelles têtes pensantes en charge du blabla chez GC ont un petit coup de mou ces derniers jours et qu'ils se sont malheureusement vite absenté du projet. J'ai mis bout à bout 2-3 idées pour arriver à ces quelques phrases dans mon coin mais j'aurais préféré une voix off qui meuble toute la vidéo également.




> Je ne sais pas si Pure a fait du théâtre, mais le doublage est un exercice très TRÈS difficile, et j'espère que vous tauntez en fait dans vos commentaires, parce que le résultat est pas mal du tout. Pure manque peut-être d'emphase par rapport à ce que GW2 nous offre ordinairement, mais ça va.


Moi je l'ai trouvé très bien pour une prestation à l'improviste ! On n'est seulement des amateurs après tout.  :;): 




> 1, je connais très bien les images diffusées. C'est extrait du trailer de GW2. Ce sont de chouettes images mais j'aurai pensé à en voir plutôt du jeu, du McM justement. Avec des forts aux couleurs de GC (ou des canards ).


Faute d'outil de machinima sur GW2 j'ai fouillé dans la vidéothèque de Anet. Les images proviennent d'un peu toutes les vidéos de cette dernière année, trailer de Scarlet, anniversaire du jeu, présentation du McM...
J'aurais pu personnaliser d'avantage la vidéo avec des images de nos structures et de nos combats mais je n'en ai pas à ma disposition et, faute d'outil adéquat, des plans bateaux vu à la première personne, des mouvements de caméras approximatifs, des variations de graphismes et surtout l'interface du jeu au premier plan auraient dévalorisés la vidéo de mon point de vu. 




> 2, ça manque de fnu. A mon gout. Après je comprends, c'est surement pas le style de GC.


C'est pas une vidéo fnu, c'est un appel aux armes ! Le but était d'insuffler chez les joueurs un peu de considération au McM qui est très désert sur Vizunah à cause de certains joueurs parasites qui ont distillé la morosité sur l'ensemble des cartes. Le ton se veut plus grave et solennel qu'enjoué.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je ne sais pas si Pure a fait du théâtre, mais le doublage est un exercice très TRÈS difficile


Etant un gars de l'extrême, je dirais même que c'est un métier.

Enfin, sauf si on est Gopher, mais c'est pas courant.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Doubleur est un métier en effet, ça n’empêche pas des acteurs de théâtre et de cinéma de se prêter au jeu, parfois aussi juste des chanteurs, des artistes plus généraux ...
Gopher ?  ::o: 

Beanna (ouha que de réponses sérieuses !) et la voix des boobs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Plusieurs choses :

- J'ai jamais fait de théâtre et j'ai conscience d'être un très mauvais acteur. Je sais que lire un texte ne me réussit pas, c'est pour ça que j'improvisais systématiquement quand j'avais un exposé à faire (quand j'étais étudiant) ou plus récemment, quand j'ai fait mon event trollplay.
- J'ai toujours fait semblant de chanter quand on me demandait de le faire dans une chorale (ou simplement refusé quand on me demandait de faire une backvoice dans un groupe). Du coup, j'ai vraiment aucune expérience de "poseur de voix" et j'ai accepté pour rendre service :x.
- Je ne peux pas crier puisque je suis pas tout seul chez moi, ce qui rend très très difficile le fait de poser des variations de voix.
- La captation de voix s'est faite sur mumble, donc sur internet : même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, on aurait pas pu avoir la qualité d'un enregistrement studio.
- Ça s'est fait très vite (15 min à tout péter), j'ai dû répéter les phrases 4 fois maximum sans avoir un retour dessus. Beanna m'a bien dit ce qu'il attendait à chaque fois que je répète mais comme je m'entendais pas, j'y suis un peu allé à l'aveugle.
- Je déteste entendre ma voix (comme beaucoup je pense  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Ghostwise

> Gopher ? :


Un modeur et commenteur de mods très connu dans le milieu Fallout/Elder Scrolls pour sa voix et son accent - même si il est clair qu'il n'a pas de formation d'acteur/orateur lui non plus.

----------


## purEcontact

> Quand je savais pas que c'était pure, c'était vachement plus crédible


A un moment donné, t'as donc trouvé ça crédible, c'est un début  ::ninja:: .

@Ghostwise : y'a un monde entre lire un texte qu'on a écrit pour toi et un texte que t'écris toi même.
Y'a des tournures de phrases que tu n'utiliserais pas, y'a des longueurs ou des allitérations que tu ne ferais pas ou au contraire répéterais à outrance.

----------


## Ghostwise

> @Ghostwise : y'a un monde entre lire un texte qu'on a écrit pour toi et un texte que t'écris toi même.
> Y'a des tournures de phrases que tu n'utiliserais pas, y'a des longueurs ou des allitérations que tu ne ferais pas ou au contraire répéterais à outrance.


Voui, et c'est bien pour ça que je pense qu'il faut donner encore plus d'argent à Jennifer Hale. Y compris dans GW2, ou elle arrive à faire passer des trucs pas facile facile... (par exemple "this rose has thorns, here they are" dans les exclamations féminines sylvari pour l'activation d'un buff de retaliation, ce n'était pas raisonnable).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais, ne te justifie pas Pure.

----------


## Maderone

Clair.

----------


## Ghostwise

Je vérifiais une intuition (selon laquelle la capture MSI Afterburner allait pas marcher avec GW2), et quitte à prendre un screenshot de test...

Sur ce perso j'ai été surpris - une nécro avec une dague et orientée power, ça cogne vraiment, vraiment fort. Je me demande si à bas niveau ce n'est pas l'un des tous meilleurs DPS du jeu.

Pour l'instant elle massacre tout en trois secondes neuf. La plus grosse difficulté rencontrée avec ce perso ça a été de passer du temps avec la jupette infligée aux casters féminins avant de pouvoir enfin sprinter vers la banque et enfiler des vêtements.

----------


## revanwolf

Vive les bugs!!!!

----------


## ivanoff

C'est un asura, c'est normal que ca bug  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

http://imgur.com/a/ihxip 

Nouveau backpiece  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ce serait génial, et qu'ils parlent en plus  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

ça me fait presque penser au Cl4ptr4p de Borderlands !

----------


## Maderone

C'est exactement ça ! Avec un peu de portal 

Et puis le "apple" m'as tué xD

----------


## revanwolf

Résumé en image du feature pack:

----------


## revanwolf

Il y a des fous chez les [LotS] qui ont fait un fractale lvl 1 avec que des persos lvl 2,voila le resultat:

Fractale du champ de bataille urbain 



Fractale du Flanc de falaise 



Fractale du Réacteur de Thaumanova 



Fractale de l'océan solide

----------


## Eunnox

> ça y est, me manque plus que les bottes et le pantalon et j'aurais mon set complet (graphiquement parlant). Après faudra juste que je trouve un jeu de teintures qui va bien
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/32ef64f...e7e9bf154a.jpg


et bin

c'est pas banal

----------


## Maderone

(pourquoi que j'arrive pas à intégrer la vidéo dans mon message è_é ?)

----------


## revanwolf

> (pourquoi que j'arrive pas à intégrer la vidéo dans mon message è_é ?)


de rien!  ::P: 

ps:ça fera 1 po!

----------


## Maderone

Ouais merci, parce que je clique sur le tit bouton pour intégrer la vidéo, mais ça me met juste le lien.

----------


## revanwolf

astuce:quand tu link un lien youtube,pense à mettre le lien en http au lieu d'https.

----------


## revanwolf

> ps:ça fera 1 po!


et en plus il m'envoie l'argent!



bien sur j'ai pas gardé l'argent,j'aurais peut-être du.

----------


## ds108j

Rien d'exceptionnel mais j'aimais bien !

----------


## Maderone

Pas fan du violet  :^_^:

----------


## ds108j

T'as vu ton avatar ? 

Sinon, peut on mettre une apparence d'armure lourde sur une légère ?

----------


## Maderone

Non... C'est l'intérêt d'avoir des skins différents pour chaque classes d'armures ...

----------


## Bartinoob

T'étais pas nécro ? T'es mesmer maintenant ?  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Je pense qu'il a pris ce screen au niveau du cœur au marais de fer(celui ou il faut récupérer des armes et les mettre dans les bonnes tombes).

----------


## revanwolf

Quand mon perso se prends pour Samus,voila le résultat:

----------


## ds108j

> Je pense qu'il a pris ce screen au niveau du cœur au marais de fer(celui ou il faut récupérer des armes et les mettre dans les bonnes tombes).


Bien vu !  :;): 




> Quand mon perso se prends pour Samus,voila le résultat:


Excellent ! Tu peux toi aussi drop des bombes dans cette forme ?  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

J'ai réussi à faire ça, c'est un bug avec le skill 2 du plongeon avec des lunettes. C'est compliqué à faire mais très drôle quand t'y arrive xD

----------


## ivanoff

POISSON D'AVRIL !!!! xD

----------


## Maderone

C'est énorme  ::love::

----------


## revanwolf

je poste ça ici vu que je ne sais pas si c'est une blague d'anet ou s'ils sont sérieux mais il faut faire que 2 succès pour valider la mensuelle pve/pvp.



edit:en fait c'est du au changements du fonctionnements des succès pve/pvp qui seront fusionné le 15 avril,d’où le fait de rendre le suces plus facile à avoir.

----------


## Maderone

Par contre si quelqu'un arrive à trouver un moyen de désactiver cette blague... Je prends x)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## Bartinoob

::O: 

:wadafuqizdizchitt.jpg:

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais que vous l'attendiez tous  ::): .

----------


## Maderone

Cool la nana derrière  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Ouais, photobomb de l'arrière plan  ::|:

----------


## olih

L'idée du mec est tout simplement énorme  ::o: .
http://www.gw2battlesupport.com/

----------


## purEcontact

Manque les timers pour que ce soit intéressant.

----------


## meiKo

> Manque les timers pour que ce soit intéressant.


Ils y sont

----------


## Gwenn

Ouais c'est super comme appli, faut juste que Anet la valide mais comme ils sont pas contre le flyhack celle-çi ne devrait pas poser problème

----------


## revanwolf

Je pense pas que l'appli sera interdite vu q'elle n'utilise que les données de l'api et celle de mumble.

ps: pour ce qui est du flyhack tant que ça ne se passe pas sur le serveurs us des devs ils s'en foute (cf. skilllag).

----------


## olih

> Ouais c'est super comme appli, faut juste que Anet la valide mais comme ils sont pas contre le flyhack celle-çi ne devrait pas poser problème http://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon7.png


Ça n'a rien à voir. Le mec utilise simplement de manière intelligente les données fournies par anet (celles qu'utilise mos.millenium.org par exemple, ou tout site internet fournissant des maps de RvR avec timer et score)  + les données founies par mumble ce qui est aussi autorisé par anet. Ils ont mêmes étoffés les infos dispo (classe / nom du perso / commander ou pas /etc) qui ne servent pas du tout pour le positionnement audio.
En fait, je ne vois pas un seul instant pourquoi son logiciel ne pourrait pas être validé si ce n'est interdire tous les autres overlay dispo.

----------


## Nessou

> https://dviw3bl0enbyw.cloudfront.net...2BS_result.jpg
> L'idée du mec est tout simplement énorme .
> http://www.gw2battlesupport.com/


En effet !  ::o: 
C'est tellement plus pratique que les autres trucs, je prend direct !

----------


## ivanoff

Quelqu'un la testé ici ?

----------


## olih

Nessou et revan en ce moment.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est vieux, mais je suis tombé là dessus en cherchant des infos sur le net :

----------


## purEcontact

Màj du 15 avril  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

> ps: pour ce qui est du flyhack tant que ça ne se passe pas sur le serveurs us des devs ils s'en foute (cf. skilllag).


 ::(: 

Ceci est faux.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ceci est faux.


Si c'était faux, le mec que : 
- J'ai report avec vidéo et preuves
- Qui a été report des centaines de fois par les joueurs de SFR/VIZU et PF 
- Qui cheat depuis 1 année sur SFR et qui est report sans arrêt
n'aurais pas été connecté en McM y'a 2h.

Donc non, sur ce coup, Anet s'en contrefous royalement. Tant que ça ne se passe pas sur les serveurs US.

----------


## Zepolak

J'avoue que je comprends pas. Ça devrait normalement être dans les logs : qui a capturé quelle position et quels étaient les états des destructibles de la position (mur/portes). Il y a bien sûr le cas des joueurs "oubliés" m'enfin au bout d'un certain temps, d'un certain nombre de reports et pour les petites positions sans cachettes possibles...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Et puis, ils peuvent pas avoir des GM en jeu qui se téléportent en invisible quand y'a genre 25 report de cheat d'affilé sur 1 joueur en moins de 5 minutes ?

Les seuls qui doivent être bannis rapidement, ce sont les comptes de gold sellers.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh oui  :Bave:  nommez-moi GM pour aller faire régner la Pai euh ... le Silence !

----------


## Hasunay

> Les seuls qui doivent être bannis rapidement, ce sont les comptes de gold sellers.


C'est comme ceux qui usent des exploits comme ça tape indirectement dans le porte-monnaie d'Anet ce sont des cibles prioritaires.




> Oh oui  nommez-moi GM pour aller faire régner la Pai euh ... le Silence !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Oh mon dieu, du coup, je comprend pourquoi leechi voulait pas que sa photo circule. 








 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça sert à rien, vous me voyez quand je suis en face, vous vous retournez vous avez oublié m'avoir vu  ::ninja:: 
Donc vous ne saurez jamais si c'est moi, ça, ou pas !

----------


## purEcontact

Ça doit être ennuyeux un tel manque de charisme  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça sert à rien, vous me voyez quand je suis en face, vous vous retournez vous avez oublié m'avoir vu 
> Donc vous ne saurez jamais si c'est moi, ça, ou pas !


Je ne t'ai pas oublié, et je ne compte pas t'oublier. Tu en conclus quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

Maxime tu deviens creepy as fiouck. :ack:

----------


## Maderone

> Je ne t'ai pas oublié, et je ne compte pas t'oublier. Tu en conclus quoi ?


Que t'es devenu borgne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Les allemands mangent bien trop de trucs qui font péter. Résultat, quand ça crève, ça lâche de ces gaz...

----------


## Pulse

Je tiens à mettre la vidéo d'un petit cocu !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsOmoTdLNJU

----------


## Maderone

J'aurais bien aimé voir la réaction de sa guilde tiens x)

----------


## Sephil

heureusement qu'il a filmé, tout le monde aurait cru au fake sinon.  ::):

----------


## ds108j

Petite fractale entre canards hier soir ! Saurez vous reconnaitre qui est qui ?



http://tof.canardpc.com/show/3575c2e...dcc831e71.html

----------


## Lee Tchii

...
 :tired: 
Moi aussi quand j'aurai 120 po à prendre j'irai m'amuser à crafter Aube comme ça, avec 40 exo ...

----------


## Sephil

T'as dû mal voir la fin de la vidéo, toi.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le précurseur de Aube !
Vous n'allez pas me reprendre comme quand je dis Bifrost à la place de la Légende ?  ::sad::

----------


## Setzer

Nan c'est pas a cause de ça, c'est parce qu'avec 40 exo il fait Aube ET demi-jour^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Désolée, j'ai été dégoutée à mi-parcours de la vidéo. En effet.
Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!

----------


## Zepolak

> Désolée, j'ai été dégoutée à mi-parcours de la vidéo. En effet.
> Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!


C'est la touche finale. Dusk, il la choppe avec les 4 derniers exos alors qu'il est déjà en train de chatter de sa moule avec les gens de sa guilde...

----------


## Setzer

D'ailleurs ça rage pas mal sur les commentaires sous la vidéo, perso je pourrais passer à balancer du stuff dans les chiottes mystiques que j'obtiendrais toujours de la daube, limite vu ce que j'y récupère, avec mon bol, je me demande si je vais pas être le premier à récupérer un objet vert en y collant 4 exo  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

N'oublie pas de prendre ça en vidéo !

----------


## Lee Tchii

En collant 4 vert j'ai dropé du bleu, mais en collant 4 exo tu ne peux pas droper du vert.
Je crois. La notion d'échec critique, ya pas.

----------


## Tynril

Putain cette video du gars qui choppe Dawn et Dusk...  :tired:

----------


## revanwolf

petit florilège de screens.

GW2 bobble head edition:









Booble head+balai volant + asura =



Hipster asura:





mini mad king:



des habits de villes:

----------


## Bartinoob

J'adore ces yeux rouges :

----------


## ds108j

C'est en effet super sympa ! 

Juste dommage que ce soit sur un Asura !  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Vade Retro Bartinas !

----------


## BigGift

Tu as acheté 3 paires? Oo

----------


## Maderone

J'espère bien, ça me ferait mourir de rire...

----------


## Bartinoob

Si tu choisissais de l'utiliser en spvp, comme tous les items du genre, ça te filait une version légère, intermédiaire et lourde, du coup j'en ai profité juste avant la màj qui va de toute façon regrouper tout le bordel  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Ah c'est cool !

----------


## meiKo

Un résumé pas mal fait concernant le pack de fonctionnalité qui prend son temps pour arriver  ::sad::

----------


## revanwolf

Les asuras sont vraiment des psychopates:




regardez ce sourire!

bonus lance-flamme:

----------


## BigGift

Avec les yeux pleins d'étoiles et ce sourire... les enfants du diable, je le dis et le redis

----------


## olih

Papry ne c'est pas connecté sur sa guilde perso depuis 136 ans  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

En exclusivité, ma nouvelle dégaine spvp  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: . L'ange de la mort !

----------


## ds108j

C'est original, on te remarque, c'est sur, mais je n'aime pas trop. En revanche c'est quoi l'armure du mec à droite ?

----------


## mikelion

C'est l'armure Arah non ?

----------


## ds108j

Tu as raison !



C'est une des armures que je trouve plus classe sur un perso masculin d'ailleurs !

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est original, on te remarque, c'est sur, mais je n'aime pas trop. En revanche c'est quoi l'armure du mec à droite ?


1: c'est un personnage féminin(norn qui plus est)
2: capuche de grenth + armure d'arah je pense

----------


## Skiant

En attendant d'avoir les moyens pour me craft le backpack "Shadow of Grenth" !

----------


## Snydlock

> En exclusivité, ma nouvelle dégaine spvp . L'ange de la mort !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/459...2b6951dcc7.jpg


Super skin, DarKevin666.

----------


## Leybi

Moi j'aime bien  :^_^:  déçu d'ailleurs d'avoir loupé les ailes de dragon, elles sont jolies...

----------


## Flipmode

Ouaip elle est classe je trouve  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Dans la catégorie "les oublis d'anet" voila le feu sans feu dans le cœur des brumes:

----------


## Nessou

> en exclusivité, ma nouvelle dégaine spvp . L'ange de la mort !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/459...2b6951dcc7.jpg

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi quoi ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben c'est moche quoi.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais enfin si je devais attendre un canard qui a du gout pour m'habiller, je resterais à poil toute l'année.

----------


## BigGift

Au moins à poil tu plairais à Pain  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> Ouais enfin si je devais attendre un canard qui a du gout pour m'habiller, je resterais à poil toute l'année.


KC la communauté CPC !

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## NayeDjel

J'attend le jour où ils mettrons un finisher Genkidama  ::cry::

----------


## Maderone

Vu comme ça avance au niveau de la débilité des finishers, il est surement en préparation...

----------


## Sephil

Débilité ? Ce finisher lama est le plus génial qu'ils aient fait jusqu'à présent !  ::wub::

----------


## Ghostwise

> Débilité ? Ce finisher lama est le plus génial qu'ils aient fait jusqu'à présent !


Quand lui faché, lui toujours faire ainsi.

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais même si j'apprécie le coté débile par exemple d'un jeu comme TF2, je trouve que ça collle pas du tout à GW2. Je trouve ça dommage.

----------


## Bartinoob

Finisher golem > *

Ce truc est le troll ultime quand tu joues un asura  ::P:

----------


## NayeDjel

> Nan mais même si j'apprécie le coté débile par exemple d'un jeu comme TF2, je trouve que ça collle pas du tout à GW2. Je trouve ça dommage.


+1

C'est impossible de s'immerger dans le jeu avec toutes les armures qui brillent de partout et des légendaires boules disco. Anet n'en a rien à faire de la cohérence visuelle de son univers tant qu'ils ramassent des gems.  ::(: 

Si au moins il y avait une option pour cacher tout ça ::|:

----------


## Ghostwise

Je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que le worldbuilding avait la moindre priorité dans GW2, TBF.

----------


## Skiant

> Nan mais même si j'apprécie le coté débile par exemple d'un jeu comme TF2, je trouve que ça collle pas du tout à GW2. Je trouve ça dommage.


Pour rappel, ça vient du clavier d'un mec dont l'apparence ingame est ceci :

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que tu médis Skiant, c'est tout à fait proche d'un personnage non fictif.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Je pense que tu médis Skiant


Pas mon genre  ::siffle::

----------


## Nessou

J'hésite sur la future tenue de mon élémentaliste, j'ai besoin de votre avis :



Votez !  ::P: 

http://strawpoll.me/1549084

----------


## ivanoff

la n°2 pour moi

----------


## Skiant

> la n°2 pour moi


Idem, vraiment pas fan de la capuche.

----------


## Ghostwise

Je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous désirent depuis toujours avoir une bonne photo de Rikkiti - et c'est ma foi bien naturel, ha ha. Voici donc.

----------


## revanwolf

Voila ce qui se passe quand un necro met son mur spectral en lisière contre un bus adverse:

----------


## revanwolf

Voila une belle façon de mourir:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon bah ... c'est parti.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aller, te manque plus que quelques petits bouts, qui coûtent une blinde. Genre le don de fortune estimé à plus de 820po en ce moment.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais, on va voir ça  ::P: 

Déjà, je vais voir si j'ai du merdier à revendre, style des herbes de provence ou des supers espadons, au hasard  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

J'ai le problème inverse pour la même arme.  ::sad::

----------


## Tynril

C'est beau Barti. :')

----------


## Bartinoob

Tiens, je pensais à toi, tu me donnes un générateur de T6 stp ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Ça existe déjà, ça s'appelle "faire des trèfles".  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais mais j'ai trop de chance de ce côté, j'ai fait 50 trèfles en 7 essais direct  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Tynril qui me demandait pourquoi je préférais le promontoire aux autres capitales, y'a une petite partie de la réponse :



Maderone y fait du RP.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : la version que maderone a récupéré (sans photoshop  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Maderone

*-* *l'a toujours en fond d'écran*

Enfin maintenant, tout le monde y fait du rp !  ::P: 
C'est vachement impressionnant de se balader dans le promontoire pour voir des gens marcher partout, discuter à chaque coin de rue, dans les tavernes, etc... C'est extrêmement vivant maintenant, on se croirait dans une vraie ville  ::P:  !


Edit :

----------


## Bartinoob

> Bon bah ... c'est parti.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/faaf25e...6e166230c4.jpg


Bon bah ... c'est fini  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Voila ce qui se passe quand un necro met son mur spectral en lisière contre un bus adverse


maintenant avec encore plus de loot

----------


## Kiyo

> Bon bah ... c'est fini 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c1a450a...339ea96b6f.jpg



Félicitation !

----------


## Skiant

> Tynril qui me demandait pourquoi je préférais le promontoire aux autres capitales, y'a une petite partie de la réponse :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b7...8c5767ad79.jpg
> 
> Maderone y fait du RP. 
> 
> Edit : la version que maderone a récupéré (sans photoshop )
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0362...7d75ae2e0d.jpg


L'abus de filtres photoshop (et de SweetFX qui n'est qu'un filtre photoshop glorifié) est mauvaise pour vos rétines.

----------


## purEcontact

Mouais, bah s'pas de ma faute si les couleurs de base dans guild wars 2 sont pas adaptée à mon écran.

----------


## Ghostwise

Et au moins SweetFX propose un antialiasing qui n'est pas fait avec une truelle et des gros coins en bois.

----------


## Sephil

Un driver nvidia aussi.

----------


## purEcontact

Sur une carte AMD ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ghostwise

> Un driver nvidia aussi.


Il y a un truc pour faire marcher NVidia inspector avec GW2, maintenant ?

Parce qu'à mon époque ça ne marchait pas du tout du tout, même si j'admet qu'on conduisait des Citroën DS en portant des pantalons patte d'eph.

----------


## revanwolf

Vives Les Asuras

----------


## Sephil

> Il y a un truc pour faire marcher NVidia inspector avec GW2, maintenant ?
> 
> Parce qu'à mon époque ça ne marchait pas du tout du tout, même si j'admet qu'on conduisait des Citroën DS en portant des pantalons patte d'eph.


Ton époque doit dater :D 
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...me-NVIDIA-ONLY

----------


## Maderone

> Vives Les Asuras
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rNsFXQEyka...zdgo1_1280.png
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nuRGpsefQb...gzdgo2_400.gif http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kNfcE35jD-...gzdgo3_400.gif
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CjESaRFJoz...gzdgo4_400.gif http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Osf4b2J_ws...gzdgo5_400.gif


Génial xD

----------


## BigGift

Brrr ça fait froid dans le dos ces trucs, en plus on dirait bien qu'ils s'organisent, faut commencer à penser à les exterminer doucement...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Le chapeau de sorcière ça se trouve ?

----------


## purEcontact

Nope.
Event Halloween 2012.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Ton époque doit dater :D 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...me-NVIDIA-ONLY


Vous êtes bien urbain.

Purée, deux pages juste pour donner le bit de compatibilité AA ?! Faut pas qu'il essaye de raconter _Guerre et Paix_, lui.

----------


## atavus

> Vives Les Asuras
> 
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/599c944ed...gzdgo1_500.png
> 
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/cdd71199d...gzdgo2_400.gif http://24.media.tumblr.com/2d4be7ba3...gzdgo3_400.gif
> 
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/21c7ab08b...gzdgo4_400.gif http://37.media.tumblr.com/e664ccfec...gzdgo5_400.gif


 :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:

----------


## purEcontact

Les nouveaux wallpapers de sephil :



Et le screenshot associé :

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, c'était ça le "j'ai attendu 30 minutes que mon perso prenne la même pose que le gars d'à côté"  ::XD::

----------


## revanwolf

J'adore ce screenshot pure

----------


## Sephil

Ah beurk, l'abus de filtres toshop n'est pas bon pour la santé oculaire. :x

Le screen est très classe par contre !  ::P: 

/e: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yLFYJrirzQ

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pas de filtre sur le screenshot (hors sweetfx).
Et le second wallpaper est tellement upscalé (72=>300p) qu'en effet, ça fait dégueulasse  ::P: .

----------


## revanwolf

Une petite animation à propos des Quotidiennes qui est tellement vrai

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Maderone

Le premier screen... Quelle violence !
 ::o:

----------


## BigGift

...  ::ninja:: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj1ew3Jv6dE

----------


## Sephil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zshm7vneHN0

----------


## revanwolf

La seule chose qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est chapeau au gars:

----------


## Bartinoob

Un seul sexe de chaque race pour chaque profession. Noob.

En plus, tout le monde sait qu'un asura pour chaque profession est parfaitement suffisant vu leur surpuissance par rapport aux quatre autres (sous) races  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Ça doit être tellement chiant à naviguer l'écran des personnages avec autant.

----------


## Sephil

Grave. x)

Le mec il lui faudrait des filtres par race et/ou par classe :D

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ça doit être tellement chiant à naviguer l'écran des personnages avec autant.


Clairement, ça me fait déjà chier avec 16 slots...

----------


## purEcontact

C'est ni screen, ni vidéos, mais je me suis intéressé aux musiques de GW2.
Pour la plèbe, c'est Jeremy Soule qui est derrière tout.
En revanche, l'élite sait reconnaître qu'il y a d'autres compositeurs.

Du coup :
- Soundcloud de Leif Chapelle (mon préféré)
Il a pas fait beaucoup de morceaux, mais je les trouve au dessus de la moyenne.
- Soundcloud de Maclaine Diemer
J'aime moins. Je trouve que ça fait plus musique de film / trailer ou musique de conte musical que de jeu vidéo.

Dans une moindre mesure, on peut aussi citer Stan LePard mais il fait pas parti d'Arenanet, c'est un compositeur freelance.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah, chouette ! J'avais oublié de passer sur Cloudsound pour mettre à jour ma liste de titres rajoutés.
Même si mon premier reste "A land restored" pour le moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Il y a aussi Matthew Moore, qui est game designer pour le coup, mais qui avait composé une chanson avant le lancement de GW2 depuis Cologne, alors qu'il était là bas avec l'équipe qui présentait le jeu à la GamesCom, en 2010. Il avait interprété cette chanson via Skype à toute l'équipe restée aux États Unis. La chanson s'appelle "Spawn the Dragon, Kill the Dragon" - une référence à la démo présentée, qui était un combat contre The Shatterer. Le thème de la chanson a été repris pour faire "Bash the Dragon", qui est la chanson traditionelle du Dragon Bash.

https://soundcloud.com/my-friend-cho...choo-spawn-the

---------- Post added at 23h07 ---------- Previous post was at 23h05 ----------

Et Leif Chappelle en a fait une version 8-bit: https://soundcloud.com/leif-chappell...e-dragon-again  ::):

----------


## BigGift

Enfin! depuis la sortie de gw2 que je me voulais faire ce mix...

----------


## Sephil

Les epaules sont moches. :x

----------


## Lee Tchii

Enlève le casque !!!

----------


## Ptit gras

Efface ton perso.

----------


## Nessou

Badass §!

----------


## BigGift

Peu de chances que j'y retouche maintenant que j'ai l'armure, comme pour mon gardien...  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

Sympathique. J'aurais bien vu un autre pattern de couleurs, mais sympa !

----------


## ds108j

Ce mini est presque aussi moche que mon nécro ! Ils vont bien faire la paire tous les deux !

----------


## BigGift

C'est un effet d'optique ou il est énorme??

----------


## ds108j

> C'est un effet d'optique ou il est énorme??


Non il est énorme.

----------


## BigGift

rooooh classe! j'aurais du prendre ça au lieu de gants dont je ne vais jamais me servir x)

----------


## ds108j

Le prendre ? Il est en vente ? Perso je l'ai looté.

----------


## BigGift

Looté!? roooh cette chance! 

...

Dis ça te dérange pas de te couper une papate que je l'accroche en porte clé/bonheur?  ::ninja::

----------


## Argha

Pouvez pas test.

----------


## BigGift



----------


## Argha

C'est tout lui un gros chamalow avec une 2M.

----------


## Sephil

Désolé de décevoir, mais tu n'arrives pas à la cheville de Rasman The Boss : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XZIUuuJ9tk

----------


## Argha

Pas mal, mais le monsieur du dessus se veut être la copie de mon war sur GW1 avec sa belle armure tyrienne toute rose. Et il a un pseudo qui va bien.
C'est rigolo de voir les gens en ville arrêter leurs courses pour me regarder genre "mais ... what ?!?", alors qu'ils passe sans problème devant l' "afk vous avez vu ma légendaire"
Mais sinon gj au PIMP doit y avoir un sacré boulot.

----------


## BigGift

Désolé Pain, mais ça m'a vraiment beaucoup trop fait rigolay!

----------


## revanwolf

Pour ce qui trouve le combat contre Liadri trop dur:




Il n'utilise que l'auto attaque et les blocages.

----------


## NayeDjel

je m'embetais cet aprem donc maxi relooking : P.I.M.P


Et petite dédicace à lee tchi :

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour ce qui trouve le combat contre Liadri trop dur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il n'utilise que l'auto attaque et les blocages.


Et l'esquive, et le soin et le swap d'arme pour avoir le bonus vitesse / vigueur et les elixirs.
En gros, il utilise pas l'ulti et ses F1-F4.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et petite dédicace à lee tchi


Si ça continue, il va falloir renommer mon rang en _mascotte de guilde_  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Cet asura est tellement classe !  ::o:

----------


## Skiant

> Cet asura est tellement classe !


Oxymore.

----------


## ds108j

Comme toujours, même chez les Asura, les personnages féminins sont quand même bien plus classe que leurs homologues masculin......

Celui-la a une tête qui fait peur.

----------


## revanwolf

surtout qu'en mâle les asuras ont peu de choix qui soit pas trop moche(sans passer par la boutiques aux gemmes)

seule avantage pour l'asura mâle en français il est doublé par le doubleur de Sly Raccoon,par contre les filles asuras c'est la voix de Titi et Sakura(et merle dans escaflowne  ::P:  ) en VF.

----------


## NayeDjel

Voici un petit lien vers le topic des spéculations quant à la nouvelle histoire vivante qui commencera le 1er juillet : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...lease-revealed

Ce que l'on sait après Scarlett c'est que cela se passera à Brisban et que l'on suivra la soeur de Marjory : Belinda Delaqua.



C'est hallucinant comment le créateur du topic connait le lore, il est ultra rigoureux  ::o: 

Et désolé pour les nons anglophones  ::sad::

----------


## BigGift

ça veut dire... nouvelle zone??? :D

----------


## NayeDjel

> ça veut dire... nouvelle zone??? :D


Certains pensent que il y aura une nouvelle zone, d'autres que ce sera la zone de Brisban qui va être corrompue (un peu à la manière de la Trour des Cauchemars ou Kralkatorik).

Aussi, je vous conseille d'aller voir les artworks qui ont été ajoutés sur la page wiki de mordremoth :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mordremoth

Ca a de la gueule  ::o:

----------


## meiKo

L'image illustrant la saison 2 étant un portail, il y a de très fortes chances qu'il y ait de nouvelles zones en effet. Ca va peut-être me remotiver à jouer.

----------


## Maderone

> L'image illustrant la saison 2 étant un portail, il y a de très fortes chances qu'il y ait de nouvelles zones en effet. Ca va peut-être me remotiver à jouer.


C'est Anet hein...
Forcément que ça va pas te remotiver.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais si, va y avoir un super méta achievement ou il faut parler à 57 pylônes cachés dans 18 maps. Qui n'aurait pas envie de le faire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mais si, va y avoir un super méta achievement ou il faut parler à 57 pylônes cachés dans 18 maps. Qui n'aurait pas envie de le faire ?


Non, il va juste falloir planter des pancartes d'orientation dans toute la tyrie pour commencer.
Nous aurons donc 1 mois pour planter entre 100 et 150 pancartes par map afin que n'importe quel pnj puisse savoir où il se trouve et où il va, notamment les livreurs de la CCLN.

----------


## Maderone

> Non, il va juste falloir planter des pancartes d'orientation dans toute la tyrie pour commencer.
> Nous aurons donc 1 mois pour planter entre 100 et 150 pancarte par map afin que n'importe quel pnj puisse savoir ou il se trouve et ou il va, notamment les livreurs de la CCLN.


Ça semble quand même plus probable.

----------


## Odrhann

> Mais si, va y avoir un super méta achievement ou il faut parler à 57 pylônes cachés dans 18 maps. Qui n'aurait pas envie de le faire ?


 :^_^: 

Dire que je me tâtais à revenir.

----------


## meiKo

> C'est Anet hein...
> Forcément que ça va pas te remotiver.


Ben j'espère que les mises à jour toutes les 2 semaines vont recommencer.... parce que là 1 mois et demi avec du contenu réchauffé et un meta finissable en 2 heures ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus motivant  :;): 
Je me suis mis à LoL, en attendant, vu que je ne voulais pas démarrer un nouveau MMO. Je ne connaissais pas du tout et c'est pas trop mal pour passer le temps  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

> dire que je me tâtais à revenir.


rohdann tu reviens tout d'suite  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

> dire que je me tâtais à revenir.


Il est vivant !

----------


## NayeDjel

J'ai vu un truc pas banal ! Je faisais mon jogging aux Chutes de la Canopée comme tous les matins après un bon petit déjeuner... Quand soudain ! je vis ce Drake en train de copuler avec un caillou !  ::o:  Je l'ai pris sur le fait et j'hésite à cafter auprès de sa génitrice non loin de là.

J'ai censuré les parties explicites pour ne pas choquer certaines personnes.  ::):

----------


## Odrhann

> rohdann tu reviens tout d'suite


J'ai presque du temps en ce moment. J'ai juste pas la connexion appropriée.  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais ça fait un an que ça n'est plus toléré ça comme excuse, je joue presque sur un hotspot  ::trollface::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Mais si, va y avoir un super méta achievement ou il faut parler à 57 pylônes cachés dans 18 maps. Qui n'aurait pas envie de le faire ?


Perso rien à carrer des achievements. Du moment qu'il y a simplement une nouvelle zone à explo, ça me suffit.

----------


## NayeDjel

Je savais pas trop où mettre cette citation. C'est tiré d'un article de Joystick sur les récompenses dans GW2 :




> Spending gold in _GW2_ is not particularly fun. There are a few gold-based prestige items, like cultural armor,  but for the most part gold is what you farm for because alternative  methods for getting stuff are either tedious or nonexistent. Where's the  best place to farm lodestones? Run dungeons for gold and buy them off  the trading post. What's the best way to farm tier 6 materials? Run  dungeons for gold and buy them off the trading post. Is it worth farming  or buying Black Lion keys to get the new weapon skins? Run dungeons for  gold and buy them off the trading post. How do I get a precursor to  finally finish my Legendary weapon? Guess. Gold is like air: You need  it, it's everywhere, and it only calls attention to itself when you're  not getting enough of it.


C'est exactement ce que m'expliquait purE pendant les rush dongeon.  ::): 
Et ça me rend triste  ::cry:: 


lien : http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/06...wars-2s-rewar/

----------


## pikkpi

C'est 100% assumé en plus non ?




> N’oubliez pas que vous pouvez échanger des gemmes contre de l’or grâce à l’échange de devises, dans le deuxième onglet de la Compagnie commerciale du Lion noir ! En ce moment, vous pouvez obtenir 1 pièce d’or contre environ 15 gemmes, et 50 pièces d’or contre environ 655 gemmes !


Je sais pas si faut en rire ou en pleurer....

----------


## ds108j

Nous venons en paix ! Nous ne voulons pas voler et faire des expériences sur vos vaches !

----------


## Odrhann

Remarque ça fait moins de polygones à gérer.

----------


## atavus

::O:

----------


## Maderone

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut voir ?

----------


## atavus



----------


## Sephil

Ouais enfin tu joues à la hache et ça c'est sad story.  ::(: 

Et tu joues full signe, et là c'est dramatique.  ::'(:

----------


## Maderone

Donc c'est juste le fait que tous les rodeurs ont un nounours ? ^^

D'ailleurs si t'as un build intéressant à jouer Sephil (et je parle en terme de fun) je suis preneur. Parce que le full signet, c'est ce que je joue et j'aime pas mal  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

Bah comme je disais à DS et Clem l'autre soir sur mumble, rodeur c'est la classe que je trouve la plus inintéressante à jouer (au niveau du fun du gameplay je parle), suivie de près par guerrier et necro. Les plus intéressantes à mon goût étant ingé et elem. J'ai beaucoup aimé le mesmer quand je le jouais (entre rang 25 et 30+ je crois). Voleur je suis pas assez bon pour vraiment apprécier, mais quand tu spec un bon joueur c'est très fnu.
(Pour le PvE c'est à peu près pareil, sauf qu'en PvE ces temps ci j'ai beaucoup plus tendance à jouer pour la rentabilité que pour le fun, donc build meta speedrun only en war/guard/ele.)

Pour l'explo sur ma rodeuse j'utilise ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fNAQNBh...gDCwjLAggACF-e
En gros, je me déplace super vite grâce à l'espadon et l'épée. Le signe est là juste parce que je fais de l'explo, sinon c'est frost spirit et je remplace two handed training par vigorous spirit (et si je me déplace souvent je prends aussi spirits unbound).
Pour les pets, je suis sur les oiseaux parce que t'as un white raven super simple à chopper dans le HoM, et j'ai eu la flemme d'aller chercher autre chose. En principe les félins attaquent un peu plus vite, mais ils tapent un peu moins fort, et comme je joue sur le fait que j'OS quasiment tout dans les zones <60-70, ben ça passe très bien. ^^'
Quand je croise un mob, je fais un maul, et y a plus de mob.  ::P: 
Quand je croise 2 mobs, je fais maul sur un, F2 sur l'autre et y a plus de mobs.  ::P: 

Voilà, ça a rien de passionnant à jouer, mais je supporte plus trop l'arc court, trop joué en PvP à l'époque, la hache c'est bof, l'arc long me sort par les yeux. ^^



Sinon dans un autre registre :


/edit : Duvhaldor l'a eu aussi, 1/4 d'heure après.  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

Super ! Mes félicitations Sephil et Duvhaldor ! Chapeau !

----------


## ds108j

Vous en pensez quoi ? 









(pas taper, pas taper)

----------


## Zepolak

J'en pense que ça ressemble à du bon travail !

----------


## Maderone

S'pas mal ouais, mais je pense que tu peux mieux faire  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

On peut toujours mieux faire avec toi Mad.
Je pense qu'il veut dire qu'on ne voit pas assez ses boobs  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Y'a peut être mieux pour le torse, non ?
Et non, je veux pas voir ses boobs. Une fille en armure lourde, on voit pas ses boobs è_é, c'est pas RP ! 
*hausse le menton et s'en va*

----------


## atavus

> Vous en pensez quoi ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e6e1927...656eaacf70.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/62a85b1...cbb6565c13.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a7283e2...3ff3968df4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1877454...1b1bb43ff2.jpg
> ...


C'est voulu la tête de pine ?




 ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est une poule, pas une pine.

----------


## purEcontact

Les épaulières les plus mal designé du jeu (épau flottante boost +40) avec le casque de phare (éclaire même la nuit !), gg, il fallait y penser  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

> C'est voulu la tête de pine ?


T'as une drôle de pine.  ::O:

----------


## ds108j

Point positif. Personne ne parle de l'épée..  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

je la trouve moche  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

De toute façon, y a pas de boobs : 0.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ahhh Tera...c'était tellement nul  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Aucune idée, j'ai juste tapé "rpg female armor" dans gogole  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> T'as une drôle de pine.


Laisses ma pine en dehors de çà. :tired:

----------


## Sephil

C'est toi qui abordes le sujet. :x

----------


## NayeDjel

Je l'avais pas encore croisé celui-ci  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Plaines d'Ashford, c'est l'event où tu dois ramasser des caillasses sur les elems de terre et lui ramener. Ca enchaîne sur l'event des harpies qui attaquent les mortiers.  ::P:

----------


## NayeDjel

Tatsu est vraiment un noob, il reste dans la zone 1-15  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mouais, je sais bien que Tatsu est un mot jap, mais quand même, on le croise suffisamment rarement pour se demander comment ça a fini là...

Bon, ok, en jap, ça veut dire Dragon ^^

----------


## revanwolf

Petite vidéo sur la lisière que j'ai trouvé amusant




ps:vive les necro!

----------


## atavus

Je dis respect.

PS: regardez le chan

----------


## Sephil

Arah story ?

Sinon le plus fou c'est quand même qu'à son 14ème perso le gars joue un gardien full signe. :têtedebelote:

----------


## Leybi

Mais l'histoire perso est pas nécessaire pour le 100% ?! Ca veut dire que le mec crée un perso, explo à 100% ET fait l'histoire perso à 100%, et ce 13 fois ? Il est complètement fou  ::O:

----------


## Bartinoob

T'aurais dû demander un /age.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est pas si long que ça à faire surtout une fois que tu connais bien, par contre ça doit être d'une chiantise infini.

----------


## Tigermilk

Il doit se chopper pleins de clés du Lion Noir  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

Pour faire rager certains et attendrir d'autres,un gars sur reddit à décidé de crafter bifrost et de l’offrir à sa copine(réaction à 4:10 pour les impatients)




 ::'(:  (saleté de rhume des foin,comment ça pas crédible)

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, cette vidéo est géniale *-*

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ok, faut que je me trouve un copain joueur sur Guild Wars 2.
"Je suis célibataire et j'ai des boobs  ::lol:: "

----------


## ds108j

> Ok, faut que je me trouve un copain joueur sur Guild Wars 2.
> "Je suis célibataire et j'ai des boobs "


ça marche plus, ce sera du déja-vu, désolé Lee Tchii.
Tiens je vais essayer de faire la même chose pour ma femme ! 

Attends.......... Non je vais avoir le droit : "Mais qu'est ce que tu veux que j'en foute de cette cochonnerie !" 
 ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il a farmé trois mois, il a préparé son plan, et lui a fait l'effet de surprise, il lui dit qu'il l'aime, qu'il l'a fait pour elle ...
Fake, *il* a utilisé un modificateur de voix et c'est un couple lesbien  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

> Ok, faut que je me trouve un copain joueur sur Guild Wars 2.
> "Je suis célibataire et j'ai des boobs "


Avec ça tu dois pouvoir trouver facilement un random pigeon non? :D

----------


## revanwolf

j'ai aussi entendu parler de l'effet inverse la copine qui offre un légendaire à son copain(mais c'est plus rare).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bah, faut visiblement donner l'illusion au moins 3 mois et tomber sur le joueur qui se dira que ça me fera plaisir et qui le fera ... vu que les hommes n'offrent plus de verre dans les bars ni de rose au restaurant, c'est pas gagné !

----------


## lPyl

> Bah, faut visiblement donner l'illusion au moins 3 mois et tomber sur le joueur qui se dira que ça me fera plaisir et qui le fera ... vu que les hommes n'offrent plus de verre dans les bars ni de rose au restaurant, c'est pas gagné !


Y a des tas de pakistanais qui essayent pourtant pour les roses. 

Et j'avoue que 3 mois de grind pour un legendary, j'aurais pas le courage, c'est largement plus rentable les coups à boire :D.

----------


## purEcontact

Un verre ça se boit, une fleur ça se fane, un légendaire... ça se revend  ::lol:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un légendaire ... ça se mate *_*

----------


## ds108j

> Un verre ça se boit, une fleur ça se fane, un légendaire... ça se revend .



Les fleurs et le verre ne sont pas ’ACCOUNT BOUND' !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

> Bah, faut visiblement donner l'illusion au moins 3 mois et tomber sur le joueur qui se dira que ça me fera plaisir et qui le fera ... vu que les hommes n'offrent plus de verre dans les bars ni de rose au restaurant, c'est pas gagné !


Je t'assure que les personnages féminins (et les filles avérées) ont toujours des avantages IG uU...
Une légendaire je sais pas, mais un précu' ça se tente... x)

----------


## Sephil

::siffle:: 
Finalement c'est pas si mal ce pavillon.

----------


## gnouman

> Ok, faut que je me trouve un copain joueur sur Guild Wars 2.
> "Je suis célibataire et j'ai des boobs "


Te manque plus qu'a trouver un célibataire qui veux de tes boobs.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

> Finalement c'est pas si mal ce pavillon.


Une heure plus tard, le résultat !
141 coffres gold du boss blitz -> 1410 boites champion -> 3 exos et 43 jaunes



La prochaine fois que vous voulez vous plaindre du RNG dans ce jeu, souvenez vous du jour où j'ai eu seulement 3 exos sur 1410 boites champion.  ::P: 

Pour le fnu, voilà ce que ça donne à supprimer :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Bah, faut visiblement donner l'illusion au moins 3 mois et tomber sur le joueur qui se dira que ça me fera plaisir et qui le fera ... vu que les hommes n'offrent plus de verre dans les bars ni de rose au restaurant, c'est pas gagné !


En même temps, si tu va draguer au bar, doit rester que les piliers là bas...
Et puis, une fleur, ça se fane, y'a quand même mieux à offrir ^^

----------


## ds108j

> Une heure plus tard, le résultat !
> 141 coffres gold du boss blitz -> 1410 boites champion -> 3 exos et 43 jaunes
> http://i.imgur.com/82H9gpn.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CadzUNH.jpg
> 
> La prochaine fois que vous voulez vous plaindre du RNG dans ce jeu, souvenez vous du jour où j'ai eu seulement 3 exos sur 1410 boites champion. 
> 
> Pour le fnu, voilà ce que ça donne à supprimer :
> http://i.imgur.com/vrqspsv.jpg


Oui alors la j'en ai marre..........

gw2community : Je me connecte, je rejoins le ts, je prends un taxi
45 minutes plus tard j'arrive enfin a rejoindre
On me met sur pyroxis, je n'ai pas de sceptre, c'est pas grave un gentil canard m'en fournis un
On lance, et 2 minutes après tout le monde se barre et change de map
Je reprends un taxi, et après 10 minutes a essayer de rejoindre sans succès, je ragequit.

Allez vous faire [autocensuré] gw2community avec votre pavillon ! Merci pour la soirée.

----------


## Sephil

::'(: 

En soirée c'est vraiment pas évident ce farm ouais.
Hier par exemple j'ai eu de la chance je suis rentré super vite à 20h. J'ai taxi 2 gars de la guilde de farm, Nessou est arrivé dans mon groupe 5 secondes après, il a mis 1h à rentrer.

----------


## purEcontact

Non mais vous comprenez pas les gars, le système est là pour que les casu qui n'en ont rien à faire ce qui se passe à l'écran puissent aussi loot.

Foutez nous des raids fermés sur invitation, merci.

----------


## Nessou

> Non mais vous comprenez pas les gars, le système est là pour que les casu qui n'en ont rien à faire ce qui se passe à l'écran puissent aussi loot.
> 
> Foutez nous des raids fermés sur invitation, merci.


Qu'ils développent ça et à côté/en attendant mettent la possibilité de queue sur des maps comme pour le WvW.

----------


## Sephil

> Non mais vous comprenez pas les gars, le système est là pour que les casu qui n'en ont rien à faire ce qui se passe à l'écran puissent aussi loot.
> 
> Foutez nous des raids fermés sur invitation, merci.


C'est déjà un peu le principe de ce qu'on fait dans cette guilde.
Sur le raid de mardi soir, sur toute la map il devait y avoir à tout casser 6 ou 7 gars hors guilde.

Mais comme dit Nessou, avec une file d'attente, ce serait nettement plus pratique, en première solution temporaire.

Et par la suite, un système un peu plus intuitif pour créer une nouvelle instance d'une map. Parce que là le coup du "jump" c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance. Et si t'es pas 100+ ça marche pas vraiment.

----------


## purEcontact

Créer une/des instances pour les gens de la guilde, c'est un peu ce que je sous entendais par "raid fermés sur invitation".
Ceux qui ont les droits dans la guilde peuvent voir l'effectif sur chaque instance qu'ils ont créées et les guildmates peuvent choisir via menu déroulant (coucou GW1) l'instance dans laquelle ils rentrent.

Mais bon, encore une fois, je rêve pas trop, c'est pas dans la politique de la maison à ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Sephil

Oui, mais moi c'est pas ce que je demande.  ::P: 
Je pense qu'ils envisageront jamais ça.

Je voyais plus un système avec une commande : queue for a new instance of the map, et quand suffisamment de joueurs sont dans cette file, hop ! Ca en crée une nouvelle.

Ca permettrait aux grosses guildes de se synchroniser facilement pour entrer tous ensemble, mais ça n'empêcherait pas à quelques randoms qui aurait utilisé la commande au même moment par hasard de se retrouver avec eux.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vois pas la différence avec le système d'aujourd'hui du coup puisque comme tu le disais :




> Sur le raid de mardi soir, sur toute la map il devait y avoir à tout casser 6 ou 7 gars hors guilde.

----------


## Nessou

> Oui, mais moi c'est pas ce que je demande. 
> Je pense qu'ils envisageront jamais ça.
> 
> Je voyais plus un système avec une commande : queue for a new instance of the map, et quand suffisamment de joueurs sont dans cette file, hop ! Ca en crée une nouvelle.
> 
> Ca permettrait aux grosses guildes de se synchroniser facilement pour entrer tous ensemble, mais ça n'empêcherait pas à quelques randoms qui aurait utilisé la commande au même moment par hasard de se retrouver avec eux.


 :Gerbe: 

La politesse sinon :

----------


## Bartinoob

*join*

Yeah, that's why you're alone in your group. Good luck !

*leave*

----------


## ds108j

> *join*
> 
> Yeah, that's why you're alone in your group. Good luck !
> 
> *leave*


Je dirais plutôt gros Troll. Quand tu solotes la zone, tu crées ça juste pour le fnu, et tu te moques des gens qui mordent à l'hameçon.

----------


## Sephil

> Je vois pas la différence avec le système d'aujourd'hui du coup puisque comme tu le disais :


La différence c'est que mardi soir ça nous a pris 1/2h d'orga, faut deco/reco plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un trouve une map assez vide, puis qu'il taxi rapidement un max de monde pour éviter que des random join...

C'est faisable, mais la mise en oeuvre est super chiante.

Moi j'aimerais un système qui réduise cette orga à : appuyer sur un bouton tous à peu près en même temps.
Mais le résultat resterait le même. Les guildes pourraient organiser des raids guilde, et ça resterait accessible à quelques gars qui se trouvent juste au bon endroit, au bon moment.

----------


## revanwolf

Vous aimez les quaggans?Vous aimez les rodeurs?Ceci est pour vous!






Ben quoi!

----------


## atavus

> Vous aimez les quaggans?Vous aimez les rodeurs?Ceci est pour vous!
> 
> http://38.media.tumblr.com/41130e2d8...inho1_1280.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben quoi!


 :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:

----------


## revanwolf

> 


raciste va!
 ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Han, trop stylé !
Tu sors ça d'où ?  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

> Han, trop stylé !
> Tu sors ça d'où ?


Il y a le lien sur l'image mais bon chez Kobold, il y en a des pas mal genre:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

OMG, je le savais :

----------


## atavus

Ah non, du respect pour les gremlins merde.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bande de sous-races. Asura > *

----------


## Skiant

> Bande de sous-races. Asura > *
> 
> http://www.origine-online.com/IMG/Gu...asura_mech.jpg


Sans leurs golems ils ne risquent pas de dépasser grand-monde en tout cas.

----------


## Maderone

Real life Bifrost : http://i.imgur.com/y7GHy0s.jpg
Real life Kamohoali'i Kotaki (lance harpon) : http://imgur.com/a/WZxvt

----------


## Nessou

Real life Juggernaut : http://i.imgur.com/AQT1B6U.jpg

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'adore la peluche sur le harpon  ::love::

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Sephil

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama

----------


## purEcontact

Comparaison GW1 / GW2.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Sephil

Force jaune devant, marron derrière !

----------


## Nessou

http://imgur.com/a/HtJWm

----------


## BigGift

> Comparaison GW1 / GW2.


Waaah comme c'est classe la comparaison, des endroits dont je ne me souvenais même pas de leur présence dans gw1! ceytrokool!  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

ça résume bien la nouvelle map:

----------


## purEcontact

Dry top, fallout-style.





Son sweetfx (trop agressif à mon goût).

----------


## Sephil

L'abus de filtres est dangereux pour la santé.

Par contre le swag de son ingé !  ::O:

----------


## gnouman

Je trouve que les images de Charr et d'Asura étaient plus drôle sur FUCA.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## ds108j

Et pendant ce temps la, sur Desolation, 

Un raid WvW composé essentiellement (voire quasi complètement) de Necromanciens avec Minions !

----------


## revanwolf

Un peu de vidéo rp avec Eexcelsior!(attention un poil de spoil dans la vidéo)mais c'est très marrant.




bon par contre c'est en anglais.

----------


## purEcontact

Ne tirez pas de conclusion hâtive.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Lupi 1 : 0 Pure ?

----------


## NayeDjel

> (...)
> 
> Ne tirez pas de conclusion hâtive.


Quel ninja cet asura ! 


---------- Post added at 13h54 ---------- Previous post was at 13h47 ----------

Et je vais vous apprendre comment on joue au fusil en war zerk !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et Wizi en arrière-plan qui a trop la classe avec son rayon espadon de la mort  ::lol::

----------


## Wizi

> Et Wizi en arrière-plan qui a trop la classe avec son rayon espadon de la mort


Raté, c'est Tynril en arrière-plan

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben tu étais où toi alors ?  ::o:

----------


## Wizi

Je suis le PowerAsura Argent !

----------


## Bartinoob

Je crois deviner que je suis le p'tit bout de crotte à terre entre les deux bannières, mais pas sûr ...

----------


## Alchimist

Je n’avais pas été ici depuis une éternité ( ::ninja:: ), j’avais arrêté le jeu avant Flame and Frost, avec quelques rapides reprises pour le Jubilé et la fin de la saison 1. Tout ça pour vous dire que j’ai repris le jeu depuis quelques semaines, et que vous me verrez probablement plus souvent à partir de maintenant, je me suis déjà infiltré dans l’event d’hier soir  ::ninja:: 



Mais revenons au sujet, j’ai découvert un groupe de joyeux lurons qui ont réussi à explorer le reste de la carte avant la maj de demain. 



Je n’ai pas eu le courage d’escalader ce soir, mais il parait que la carte est grande.

----------


## Caf

Sté pas toi l'animateur sPvP à l'origine ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

Moi ce que je note déjà : 




> *Nessyr The Butcher* : c'est connu que papry est un plow ttfaçon
> *Nessyr The Butcher* :

----------


## Alchimist

> Sté pas toi l'animateur sPvP à l'origine ?


C’était avant de voir qu’il n’y avait personne dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Mon asurette est passé au relooking extrême !

----------


## Leybi

:Gerbe: 

edit: t'as pas le droit d'avoir le même combo armure / teinture que moi  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh ça fait 1 an et demi que j'ai pas changé  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Tu mens, tu changeais de teinture comme tout le monde au reset.

----------


## Ptit gras

La dernière fois que je l'ai fait c'était pour la vidéo GC, donc quand je dis 1 an et demi c'est minimum.

----------


## Leybi

> Euh ça fait 1 an et demi que j'ai pas changé


Ah merde j'étais sûr que t'avais un autre schéma  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Comment éviter un bus en mcm quand on est nécro?
réponse




ps:le gars est aussi le spécialiste du suicide de bus dans Eotm

----------


## Maderone

Ce skill est vraiment le plus pété du jeu xD

----------


## Bartinoob

OMG  ::o: 

Dommage que le patch arrive bientôt vu qu'il a posté une vidéo, mais c'est énorme !

----------


## revanwolf

> OMG 
> 
> Dommage que le patch arrive bientôt vu qu'il a posté une vidéo, mais c'est énorme !


 pas sur il a posté une vidéo avec le même trick fin mai

----------


## Nessou

Vu que c'est un utilitaire avec un cooldown assez conséquent c'est pas non plus ultra OP sachant que faire ça est impossible en vrai pvp. Après oui ça risque d'être fix avec une mise en cooldown du skill dès que tu prends un waypoint.

----------


## Sephil

Je pensais qu'ils avaient mis une distance max en même temps que le shadow trap.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Vu que c'est un utilitaire avec un cooldown assez conséquent c'est pas non plus ultra OP sachant que faire ça est impossible en vrai pvp. Après oui ça risque d'être fix avec une mise en cooldown du skill dès que tu prends un waypoint.


Peut être, mais rien que sur le concept de pouvoir revenir à ton point de départ no matter what, c'est pété. 
Comme le sort de réflection du mesmer qui absorbe un projectile <3

----------


## revanwolf

> Peut être, mais rien que sur le concept de pouvoir revenir à ton point de départ no matter what, c'est pété. 
> Comme le sort de réflection du mesmer qui absorbe un projectile <3


ouais supprimons toutes les classes sauf la classe la plus OP du jeu: le guerrier(et ne laisser que la master stats:le zerk).

 ::trollface:: 


bon plus sérieusement,ce skill sera peut-être modifier pour une seule raison,c'est que ce skill peut te faire déplacer des golems facilement.

----------


## Bartinoob

En tout cas, j'ai essayé sa technique de stomp avec guivre + marche spectrale, c'est rigolo. Bon, la première fois que je l'ai fait je me suis loupé lamentablement, mais ça marche pas trop mal  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

J'allais répondre, jouant un nécro, et finalement non.

Pas envie de chercher à me justifier.

----------


## Nessou

> ...ce skill peut te faire déplacer des golems facilement.


Il me semble que c'est pas possible d'utiliser un utilitaire quand t'es dans un golem.

----------


## Sephil

Il te semble bien.
Sinon ce serait abusé depuis belle lurette. :D

J'imagine trop le scout dans son fort t3 full up :
Oh 50 necros...
Ah ben ils ont TP, ouf !
Oh shit ils sont sur le lord !

 ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

Et comme cela?

----------


## Tigermilk

Ca me redonne envie de jouer mon necro toutes ces vidéos  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Il se tp pendant l'anim d'entrée dans le golem ? Pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

> Et comme cela?

----------


## Nessou

Mise à jour du skin de l'armure de ma voleuse !

----------


## Maderone

Mise à jour du skin de l'armure de ma voleuse !

----------


## Bartinoob

C'était mieux avant  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

toujours aussi moche maderone ne change rien  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Voila en avant première les nouvelles recrues Charr(dédicace à papry)

----------


## atavus

> Voila en avant première les nouvelles recrues Charr(dédicace à papry)
> 
> http://38.media.tumblr.com/3b9b4450d...inho1_1280.jpg

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Bartinoob

Tellement vrai  ::XD::

----------


## Maderone

Bien marrant xD

----------


## revanwolf

That_shaman s'est un poil amusé avec le vieux(et seul)  style sylvari encore présent dans le .dat





donc à la base les sylvari était juste des elfes.

----------


## Leybi

via Reddit

----------


## Tynril

Bien classe cette vidéo !

----------


## Wizi

Quand on regarde ça, Mai Trin c'est très simple finalement  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Ca sent le gros nerf à la truelle genre mur invisible pour bientôt sur ce spot.  ::P: 

Sinon c'est bien ce qu'on pensait, faut que tout le monde prenne le portal super vite sinon les barrages commencent. ^^

C'est vrai que c'est nettement plus simple en fait si un seul gars la kite bien dans les zones bleues.

----------


## revanwolf

la légions des cendres,qu'elle bande de trolleurs.

----------


## Tynril

> Quand on regarde ça, Mai Trin c'est très simple finalement


Ah effectivement, ça rend propre ! Dommage...  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Après l'ancien modèle féminin sylvari ,voici la version mâle

----------


## Leybi

Encore une vidéo classe, après Everybody Wants to Rule the World, voici Under Your Influence:




via Reddit

----------


## revanwolf

Voila la nouvelle mascotte de la guilde:

----------


## NayeDjel

Ca y est, j'ai le super saiyan le plus abouti de GW2  :B):

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Y'a de plus en plus d'abus avec ce skill...
Va vraiment falloir qu'ils fassent quelque chose, voir penser à le remplacer par autre chose.

----------


## revanwolf

Voila le guardien le plus inutile que j'ai vu:




En parlant de ces vidéos,vous risquez de pas en voir pendant un moment vu que son compte twitxh a été suspendu(une histoire de musique apparemment)

Et au sujet des skill "abusé" et autres joyeuseté,s'il falait qu'ils corrigent toutes les conneries qu'il y a dans le jeu,ils peuvent direct passer à GW3: la colère de Quaggan.

----------


## Alchimist

> Y'a de plus en plus d'abus avec ce skill...
> Va vraiment falloir qu'ils fassent quelque chose, voir penser à le remplacer par autre chose.


Ou les développeurs devraient songer à trouver des joueurs plus intelligents pour jouer à leur jeu.

---------- Post added at 18h46 ---------- Previous post was at 18h43 ----------

Au passage, une chute infinie à la sortie d’un tp, Mordremoth prévoit définitivement un sale coup.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Y'a de plus en plus d'abus avec ce skill...
> Va vraiment falloir qu'ils fassent quelque chose, voir penser à le remplacer par autre chose.


Ouais enfin ça reste des trucs gentiment débiles, rien qui fasse un réel déséquilibre. Ça me fait plus marrer qu'autre chose ...

Edit : pour le gardien, ça reste un mec qui débute, qui mouseclick, qui cherche les commandes, il doit rien piger le pauvre  ::XD::

----------


## NayeDjel

> Ouais enfin ça reste des trucs gentiment débiles, rien qui fasse un réel déséquilibre. Ça me fait plus marrer qu'autre chose ...


Faire pop des golems omega quand tu veux, n'importe où et sans restrictions c'est un "bug as game mechanics" pour toi ?  ::P: 

Il y a une façon simple de "nerf" ce skill : calquer la mécanique du portal mesmer sur le spectral walk c a d ajouter une restriction sur la distance entre le point d'entrée et de sortie.
Pour moi c'est la seule façon de garder intacte la fonctionnalité de base de ce skill.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Faire pop des golems omega quand tu veux, n'importe où et sans restrictions c'est un "bug as game mechanics" pour toi ? 
> 
> Il y a une façon simple de "nerf" ce skill : calquer la mécanique du portal mesmer sur le spectral walk c a d ajouter une restriction sur la distance entre le point d'entrée et de sortie.
> Pour moi c'est la seule façon de garder intacte la fonctionnalité de base de ce skill.


Un fix simple : 
- Distance d'utilisation comme le tp mesmer
- Impossibilité de l'utiliser en saut/chute

----------


## Bartinoob

> Un fix simple : 
> - Distance d'utilisation comme le tp mesmer


Pourquoi pas, ça semble logique.




> - Impossibilité de l'utiliser en saut/chute


NON§ Ça enlèverait tout le fun du truc  ::'(:

----------


## Sephil

> Faire pop des golems omega quand tu veux, n'importe où et sans restrictions c'est un "bug as game mechanics" pour toi ? 
> 
> Il y a une façon simple de "nerf" ce skill : calquer la mécanique du portal mesmer sur le spectral walk c a d ajouter une restriction sur la distance entre le point d'entrée et de sortie.
> Pour moi c'est la seule façon de garder intacte la fonctionnalité de base de ce skill.


Ca sera fait dès que suffisamment de monde aura chouiné pour ça sur les forums officiels.

Ils ont déjà nerf le shadow trap en thief qui n'avait pas de limite de distance non plus, en en ajoutant une.

----------


## ds108j

Oui et du coup, le skill perd tout son intérêt.

Pour moi le Spectral Walk, c'est une vie supplémentaire pour les jumping puzzle. 
Nerfez le, mettez lui une distance max, et hop, tu tombes, tu te retrouves hors zone, pouf t'es mort, du coup inutilité dans ce cadre. D'autant plus si tu empêche de l'utiliser en chute.

Donne moi l’intérêt du skill : Un skill avec un buff de vitesse risible, un cooldown de malade, qui te permet pendant 8 secondes de revenir à ton point d'origine, mais seulement en ligne droite sur une distance peu grande, et pas en chute.
Pour moi, à la poubelle.

Edit : J'ai vu la vidéo, et franchement, je ne trouve pas ça abusé. C'est juste un joueur qui à du skill et qui maîtrise sa classe.
Après pour le problème des golems (qui n'est pas à l’origine de ce débat), je pense plutôt que le nerf ne devrait pas venir du skill, mais plutôt de la possibilité de rallier en waypoint sans perdre le lien.
D'ailleurs, je tiens à préciser que je ne vois pas forcément beaucoup de posts de "rage" sur le reddit : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...skillful_play/

----------


## Sephil

C'est un stun break, qui permet des "juke" de malade en pvp quand le gars connait pas bien le necro.

Voilà l'utilité (distance max ou pas).


Pour le coup des golems, tout le monde trouve ça rigolo pour l'instant.

Attends qu'un serveur te fasse ça en masse, en pleine ligue, sur un matchup où les gens se prennent au sérieux, le drama viendra.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Franchement, je vois pas comment le fait de pouvoir l'activer en saut est possible.
Sur un gardien, aucun skill ne passe quand tu es en saut. Par exemple, il est impossible d'activer le moindre skill lors du bond (3) à l'espadon...

----------


## Nessou

> Franchement, je vois pas comment le fait de pouvoir l'activer en saut est possible.
> Sur un gardien, aucun skill ne passe quand tu es en saut. Par exemple, il est impossible d'activer le moindre skill lors du bond (3) à l'espadon...


 

Mon dieu ce qu'il faut pas lire.
Tu sais tu peux aussi lancer un skill et sauter après.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mon dieu ce qu'il faut pas lire.
> Tu sais tu peux aussi lancer un skill et sauter après.


Euh, tu me prend vraiment pour un con avec cette réponse absurde...
Maintenant, tu va peut-être pouvoir m'expliquer pourquoi toutes les classes ne sont pas logées à la même enseigne.

----------


## Vaaahn

> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9...not_enough.jpg 
> 
> Mon dieu ce qu'il faut pas lire.
> Tu sais tu peux aussi lancer un skill et sauter après.


Sauf qu'ils parlent de skill lançable pendant un saut, et par conséquent pendant une chute (dixit la vidéo précédente), pas sur la terre ferme.
Donc oui par extension la limitation logique, serait "impossibilité de lancer un/ce sort pendant un saut" (comment le jeu identifie une chute sinon).

M'enfin perso moi je trouve ça drôle le necro sur la passerelle :P (bon j'aurais moins ri si j'aurais été la victime, m'enfin bon).

/me repars jouer avec ma boule de poil.

----------


## ds108j

> Franchement, je vois pas comment le fait de pouvoir l'activer en saut est possible.
> Sur un gardien, aucun skill ne passe quand tu es en saut. Par exemple, il est impossible d'activer le moindre skill lors du bond (3) à l'espadon...


Attention ! Si je suis bien ce que tu dis, il faut différencier le "bond" saut fait lors d'un déplacement classique (exemple : Je suis au bord de la falaise, et je saute dans le vide sans aucune compétence) et le 3 de l'espadon, qui te fait, certes "bondir" mais pas sauter.

Je sais pas, j'ai l'impression que vous n'avez jamais fait de Jumping puzzle avec un Necro à côté. Vous avez jamais vu le sort lancé, la trainée verte, un saut foiré, et le nécromancien qui revient à sa place ?
ça ne vous a jamais gêné auparavant ?
Dans ce cas la, supprimez ça au nécromancien, et moi je demande que le portail du mesmer puisse être fait que dans des endroits atteignables à pied (un peu comme le TP de la guivre du nécromancien)

----------


## Nessou

Il utilise Spectral Grasp, il saute juste après, le temps que le projectile arrive il est dans le vide. Le projectile va donc attirer dans le vide. Après pour Spectral Walk c'est le concept même du skill de faire revenir peu importe le terrain, étant le seul moyen de kite en nécro, je trouve pas ça abusé. La seule chose abusée actuellement est de pouvoir prendre un waypoint et de revenir après (problème de distance illimitée).

----------


## Leybi

> Euh, tu me prend vraiment pour un con avec cette réponse absurde...
> Maintenant, tu va peut-être pouvoir m'expliquer pourquoi toutes les classes ne sont pas logées à la même enseigne.


Bha elles le sont...

Tous les skills qui n'ont pas de temps de cast (ce que j'appelle instant cast) peuvent se lancer en plein milieu d'un saut (ou d'une chute), *sauf* les skills de déplacement instantané (blink elem/mesmer/voleur, ce genre de chose). Spectral Walk est instant cast et n'est pas un skill de déplacement instantané, vu qu'il te donne juste un buff de vitesse. Donc ça marche. Comme Mist Form, tous les skills d'arcane de l'elem, les cris de gardien, de guerrier, etc etc. Y'en a des dizaines.

Maintenant Spectral Grasp c'est différent, il a un temps de cast, mais c'est un projectile, donc comme Nessou essaie de dire, il faut le lancer avant et sauter juste après, ce qui marche avec tous les casts qui permettent le déplacement (à peu près 80% des skills du jeu, là comme ça comme exception j'ai la Pluie de Météore, le Bouleversement Terrestre (4 dague Terre) et j'en vois pas d'autres).

Bon par contre sur le débat "ce skill est pété"... SVP quoi. En elem je peux tp et bump instantanément quelqu'un trop près d'une falaise. Un ingé a des combos pour grab, stun et bump avec une telle facilité que c'est devenu un build à part entière (voir les vidéos de Koroshi qui s'amuse à bump en boucle des gens). C'est la *Lisière des Brumes*, les bump ont toujours été complètement pété et super frustrant dessus, alors un combo difficile à placer et qui ne marche que sur les ponts (et encore, sûrement pas tous à cause des rembardes)... Franchement vous déconnez là les gars :/

Y'a un seul truc pété avec ce skill, c'est le coup des golems. C'est pas prévu, c'est pas encore très connu mais ce serait bien que ce soit fix ouais. Mais sans toucher au skill en lui même, qui à part ce comportement hasardeux avec les golems n'est en rien pété...

----------


## purEcontact

Ce topic de pleureuses sérieux.

Le voleur a un tp avec une distance max.
Le mesmer a un tp avec un distance max.
Le nécro a un tp sans distance max.

Mettez le tp du nécro à la même distance max que celui du mesmer.

/bugfixed.
/thread.

----------


## Nessou

> Ce topic de pleureuses sérieux.
> 
> Le voleur a un tp avec une distance max.
> Le mesmer a un tp avec un distance max.
> Le nécro a un tp sans distance max.
> 
> Mettez le tp du nécro à la même distance max que celui du mesmer.
> 
> /bugfixed.
> /thread.


C'est tellement ça mais certains aiment bien faire des pages et des pages pour rien.

----------


## ds108j

> Ce topic de pleureuses sérieux.
> 
> Le voleur a un tp avec une distance max.
> Le mesmer a un tp avec un distance max.
> Le nécro a un tp sans distance max.
> 
> Mettez le tp du nécro à la même distance max que celui du mesmer.
> 
> /bugfixed.
> /thread.



Si je fais mon chieur, et pinailleur, c'est pas tout a fait exact.

Le nécro à un TP avec une distance max :
 Summon Flesh Wurm
puis
 Necrotic Traversal
Le nécro à un TP sans distance max (autre que la vitesse de ses petites jambes, et ou les waypoint, mais ça c'est abusé) :
 Spectral Walk
puis
 Spectral Recall

*Ce message était juste pour faire le con, et parce que j'aime bien troller de temps en temps  ::ninja:: *

----------


## NayeDjel

C'est vrai que débattre sur la fonctionnalité d'un skill GW2 sur un forum GW2, ça devrait être interdit.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Bha elles le sont...
> 
> Tous les skills qui n'ont pas de temps de cast (ce que j'appelle instant cast) peuvent se lancer en plein milieu d'un saut (ou d'une chute), *sauf* les skills de déplacement instantané (blink elem/mesmer/voleur, ce genre de chose). Spectral Walk est instant cast et n'est pas un skill de déplacement instantané, vu qu'il te donne juste un buff de vitesse. Donc ça marche. Comme Mist Form, tous les skills d'arcane de l'elem, les cris de gardien, de guerrier, etc etc. Y'en a des dizaines.


Ok, je te met au défi d'activer "Repliez-Vous" en Gardien Pendant un saut. C'est un cri qui applique un buff vitesse + egide.

Pour le reste, à la base, le soucis majeur reste l'absence de distance permettant de tp des golems instant n'importe ou sur une map.
Là, y'a deux solutions, soit y'a une distance max de mise en place, soit dès qu'on tp, si le skill a été activé, il passe en cd.

----------


## Leybi

Je suis allé vérifier et t'as tout à fait raison !  ::o: 

Mais bon, pour le coup c'est "Repliez-vous" qui ne fonctionne pas comme le reste, pas le nécro qui est privilégié: tous les autres cris de gardiens,  toutes les méditations ansi que les vertus fonctionnent pendant un saut/une chute. T'as donc trouvé un joli bug bien caché  :^_^:  Ça doit être le skill qui n'est pas codé sur le modèle des autres skills instant cast, ou avoir un cast interne de 0.1sec, un truc comme ça.

Sinon je suis d'accord sur le fait de mettre une distance max, ça empêche l'exploit du golem, mais on pourra toujours s'en servir pendant une chute.

----------


## Bartinoob

La distance max empêchera juste de pouvoir sauter dans le volcan sans mourir, vu qu'il y a sûrement un paquet de hauteurs dépassant 1200 dans le jeu  :Emo: 

Ils ont nerfé le linceul au niveau des dégâts de chute, ils vont sûrement nerf ça aussi. N'empêche que c'est un truc rigolo en moins pour quelques pleureuses ...

----------


## purEcontact

Le portail du mesmer a une portée de 5k.
Le tp a une portée de 900/1200 selon les traits.

5000 de portée, tu peux très bien sauter et recall sur une chute qui aurait dû te tuer.

----------


## Maderone

Nessou à propos de son nouveau stuff :

----------


## purEcontact

Wat  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

Il m'a dit que je puais !  :^_^:

----------


## Sephil

Mais oui c'est clair !

----------


## Maderone



----------


## NayeDjel

omg ce mal de crâne, j'espère que personne n'aura l'idée de faire la même chose avec les poneys  :Gerbe:

----------


## revanwolf

> omg ce mal de crâne, j'espère que personne n'aura l'idée de faire la même chose avec les poneys


c'est déjà le cas parfois sur les WB (mais bon il y en a 5/100 joueurs qui l'ont grand max donc cela passe mieux).

----------


## Maderone

Les poneys sont clairement moins casse bonbon que le spam de Quip !

----------


## NayeDjel

Le son est plus fort et aigüe je trouve
Et c'est aussi plus de visuel  :Gerbe:  *gerbe arc-en-ciel*

----------


## purEcontact

Ça manque de poupée princesse.

----------


## revanwolf

Voila pour vous l'ancien modèle de Caithe(qui est toujours visible dans certain artwork en jeu je crois)

----------


## Maderone

Zis ?

----------


## Bartinoob

> 


Il me faut tellement ce flingue  ::'(:

----------


## revanwolf

> http://megahdwall.com/wp-content/upl...omb-705317.jpg
> 
> Zis ?


Yep bien qu'ils l'ont modifié un poil maintenant.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Need ce flingue aussi :°.

Vous mettez pleins de vidéos cools j vous en réutiliser je pense  ::o: .

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Sephil

Ahahah :D

----------


## Bartinoob

Fake § Il a une épée § Bon après, jouer avec uniquement un bouclier en offhand, on voit ça que dans les films  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Des fois grenth....

----------


## lPyl

C'est marrant, la partie qui me fait le plus rire du screen, ce sont les mecs qui te montrent que le design de certaines quêtes est raté  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Moi ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est comment cette raclure de Papry peut être en vie à 25 stacks des ombres.

----------


## Maderone

> Moi ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est comment cette raclure de Papry peut être en vie.


Fix'd  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Moi ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est comment cette raclure de Papry peut être en vie à 25 stacks des ombres.


Karma. :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Karma.


Si c'était vrai, tu serais mort et t'aurais perdu ton inventaire et ton perso façon diablo HC  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus



----------


## Maderone

Do you want to run a dungeon ? Parodie de Frozen trouvé sur Reddit

https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/do-yo...-run-a-dungeon

----------


## revanwolf

Je sens qu'avec le feature pack,ce genre de trip sera plus possible  ::(: 




bonus:

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pourquoi est-ce que j'ai pas compris comment ils faisaient pour les 2 vidéos ? >.<

----------


## revanwolf

marche spectrale du necro(qui marche même pendant un saut),et pour la 2eme vidéo il utilise aussi le "grappin" (pas sur du nom).

----------


## Maderone

C'est vraiment le sort le plus pété du jeu ! 

:relancededix: : popcorn:

----------


## Bartinoob

Et c'est un voleur qui parle. Lololol.

:relancededouze: :faispéterlepopcornstplz:

PS@Mad : :p :p :p ... :popcorn: La balise noparse, c'est le bien.

----------


## revanwolf

"Mais non Guerrier c'est absolument pas pété!" Mais bien sur à d'autres.

----------


## Sephil

C'est le double proc air+fire qui est pété là en l'occurrence, et le thief qui est probablement en full zerk 66002, ajoute le daze du necro pendant 2 secondes qui empêche toute réaction, et voilà le résultat.

Un ele S/D ou S/F aurait eu le même effet juste avec un phenix, un necro power juste en spam 1 en lich form aussi, un voleur qui tp backstab idem.

Y a énormément de classes qui peuvent burst un thief 100%->0% en 1 seconde ou moins si le gars est full glass et ne fait pas attention.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Et puis de toute façon, un bon voleur est un voleur mort.

----------


## atavus

Elle est de retour.................

----------


## revanwolf

Tu est à la bourre papry.

Elle est dans le jeu depuis le patch après sa disparition.

----------


## Leybi

Nouveau buff anniversaire sur un perso lv2:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Nouveau buff anniversaire sur un perso lv2:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/743...f2037cf5c1.jpg


LOL, les stats complètements fumées ^^;

----------


## Bartinoob

> Nouveau buff anniversaire sur un perso lv2:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/743...f2037cf5c1.jpg


 ::o: 

Le comble de l'opti va être de roam avec un perso lvl 2 boosté :3

----------


## Beanna

Ce soir bus de flèches vertes en McM, yay !

----------


## Sephil

Un conseil faites un ranger à l'arc court pour ça, c'est une classe qui repose tellement sur des utilitaires passifs que leur absence se ressentira beaucoup moins.

J'ai pété une petite dizaine de gars en elem lvl 3 cet aprem, mais dès que les mecs se collent à 2 (ou plus vivent vos adversaires try hard qui roam jamais à moins de 5) c'est plus gérable niveau esquive/placement sans utilitaires, sans vigueur. ^^

----------


## atavus

C'est déjà patché.

----------


## Sephil

Oui, je suis content d'avoir pu violer quelques mecs hier, même si la plupart du temps je me faisais gangbang par plusieurs ennemis. :D

----------


## Bartinoob

Parce qu'on l'a toujours dit, les asuras sont la meilleure race du jeu :





https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...em-brokenly-OP

----------


## Sephil

Asura Master Race!
Prosternez-vous, ou périssez, bande de Bookahs !

Mouahahahaha

----------


## NayeDjel

Rofl, hier moi qui disait à je ne sais plus qui dans la guilde, un guardian asura, que les golems étaient nazes en DPS x) Comment Anette a pu casser une élite qu'ils n'ont pas touchés depuis la sortie du jeu ? problème de scaling McM ?

----------


## atavus

> Parce qu'on l'a toujours dit, les asuras sont la meilleure race du jeu :

----------


## purEcontact

Je ne verrais plus papry comme avant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

Moi ça colle plutôt bien avec l'image que je me faisais d'elle... Lui ?

----------


## Sephil

Carrément, comme Maderone !

----------


## atavus



----------


## Bartinoob

Nope, la première image reste plus ressemblante  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Nope, la première image reste plus ressemblante


Manque plus qu'a faire un mix des deux et ça sera parfait  ::P:

----------


## atavus



----------


## Maderone

C'est vraiment une classe pétée  ::ninja::  :relancedeunmillion:

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Mais c'est ouf oO.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est quoi l'explosion dégueue qui leur permet de faire l’espèce de rebond ?
Je vais me faire une nécro fissa moi  ::o:

----------


## Tynril

Necrotic Traversal, l'un des rare shadowstep castable en l'air.

----------


## Raymonde

Ptit détour sur GW2  ::happy2:: 

En me promenant, je tombe sur un bateau pirate 



Avec un capitaine mort et un coffre au trésor dedans !!




Et en sortant de la grotte, QUE JE DECOUVRES-JE ?



Un groupe en train de rpq  

ça faisait depuis les égouts de stormwind que j'avais pas vu ça   :^_^: 

Du coup gnagna



y balancent tous leurs sorts



Et hop je les #kick à coup de lance flamme

----------


## revanwolf

Vive PACMAN:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est énorme. Bravo au gars pour réussir à se déplacer aussi facilement sur la map ouverte en grand lol.

----------


## Choubi chou

hello !


 :^_^:

----------


## mikelion

Méga lol cette vidéo !

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens de la voir passer sur twitter.
En fait, c'est un condensé d'émotions.
Mais pas les bonnes.

 :Facepalm: 

_"Et là, il lui dit : dites donc, vous manquez pas de toupet !"_

----------


## Nessou

Juste énorme cette vidéo.  ::O:

----------


## Xur Vinze

Perso j'adore aussi !!

----------


## gnouman

Je cherche un mot pour dire je que je ressens après cette vidéo.

tout ce qui me viens là c'est mouaaaarrrghhnirf?

----------


## tibere

ah ouais  c bien chouette ;o)

----------


## purEcontact

Soon_(tm)_

----------


## Wizi

Pour Tatsu son futur tonic préféré !

----------


## NayeDjel

je sais pas si je suis aveugle mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de particulier sur ton screenshot purE  ::huh::

----------


## purEcontact

Ah, enfin une réponse !
J'ai demandé 3 fois en chan guilde si l'ouverture du chapiteau était une nouveauté et personne n'a répondu.
Je suppose donc que c'est présent depuis un petit moment et que j'avais pas fait gaffe avant.

Edit :
Bon, après avoir cherché sur le net, je suis tombé sur une vidéo de 2013 qui montre que le stand était déjà ouvert.
J'en suis au point où j'attends tellement qu'ils foutent du contenu dans le jeu que je me l'invente, c'est grave.
Jeu de merde  ::|: .

----------


## mikelion

Après tu te demandes pourquoi personne ne te répond  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

"Non pure, ce n'est pas une nouveauté." 

 :tired:

----------


## Sephil

Y a encore des gens actifs dans la guilde ?

Chaque fois que je me co avec le compte de Sinner pour débloquer la living story je vois que des gens qui représentent pas. :D

----------


## revanwolf

> Y a encore des gens actifs dans la guilde ?
> 
> Chaque fois que je me co avec le compte de Sinner pour débloquer la living story je vois que des gens qui représentent pas. :D


tout dépends des heures que tu te co,mais bon il y a de moins en moins de gens depuis ces derniers mois(lassitude général).

----------


## Raymonde

> Jeu de merde .


Ce jeu est génial ! Rien que parce qu'il est possible de faire des gueules de persos ressemblant à des potes dans la vraie vie  ::happy2::

----------


## Tigermilk

> Y a encore des gens actifs dans la guilde ?
> 
> Chaque fois que je me co avec le compte de Sinner pour débloquer la living story je vois que des gens qui représentent pas. :D


Je joue un peu le soir et le weekend en ce moment. Une fractale lvl 50 me défoule pas mal xD

Bon c'est jamais avec des canards, mais bon ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vais aller voir le Festival aussi  ::o: 

J'ai une période particulière, mais les canards et GW2 restent dans mon cœur !

----------


## revanwolf

Une superbe image pour la nouvelle année!

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Super sympa comme image !  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

Asuras rule!  ::):

----------


## atavus



----------


## Sephil

T'es juste jaloux de la qualité d'organisation et d'exécution des asuras pour produire de telles photos !  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> T'es juste jaloux de la qualité d'organisation et d'exécution des asuras pour produire de telles photomontages !


Fixed.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

C'est le résultat qui compte !  :Cigare:

----------


## Kiyo

\o/

Et un grand merci à Papry, qui m'a envoyé, pour rire, l'autre exo avec le skin de la légende. Sans cet exo, jamais je n'aurais eu l'idée d'acheter 3 autres bâtons exo pour les mettre à la forge. Je suis joie  ::wub::

----------


## atavus

Et moi j'ai toujours pas eu un précu.....

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'adore cette forge mystique, elle récompense vraiment ceux qui y mettent le plus de trucs  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Et un grand merci à Papry, qui m'a envoyé, pour rire, l'autre exo avec le skin de la légende. Sans cet exo, jamais je n'aurais eu l'idée d'acheter 3 autres bâtons exo pour les mettre à la forge.


Quand il fait un cadeau papry, il se fout pas de la gueule du monde !  ::trollface::

----------


## revanwolf

Félicitation kiyo tu as eu la légende avant olih,et en plus tu fais rager papry que demander de plus.

----------


## atavus

> Quand il fait un cadeau papry, il se fout pas de la gueule du monde !


 :B):

----------


## Kiyo

Pour la petite histoire, ça a commencé avec Papry qui se disait qu'il devait faire quelque chose au comptoir mais qu'il ne se souvenait plus quoi. Je lui ai dit innocemment qu'il me semblait qu'il voulait m'offrir la légende et c'est pour ça qu'il m'a envoyé pour rire le bâton exo avec le même skin. Bâton que je lui ai renvoyé dans un premier temps et qu'il m'a rerenvoyé en me disant un truc du genre "garde-le et mets le à la forge avec 3 autres, t'auras peut être la légende"... et paf, une légende. 

Finalement j'avais raison au début  ::ninja:: 





> Félicitation kiyo tu as eu la légende avant olih,et en plus tu fais rager papry que demander de plus


Merci  ::P: 


J'ajoute que je vais sans doute vendre Tempête du coup, si y'a des intéressés, vous pouvez me mp en jeu ou sur le forum.

----------


## Sephil

> J'adore cette forge mystique, elle récompense vraiment ceux qui y mettent le plus de trucs


N'est-ce pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

> N'est-ce pas ?


Pas de précu malgré d'innombrables essais à cette forge de malheur !
A défaut de précu, je ne reçois que du pécu

----------


## olih

Vous disiez ?

-> Par en courant

----------


## Sephil

Toi, ça va.

'fin t'en as eu beaucoup trop quand même, mais vu la quantité de cochonneries que tu lui balance au djinn, ça me choque moins que :
"Oh tiens, on m'a donné un bâton exo, je vais en acheter 3 autres." Et PAF, chocapic ! :D

----------


## Kiyo

Cela dit, s'il n'a jamais été dans mes habitudes de mettre de l'exo dans la forge (en fait j'avais essayé une fois au tout début avec 4 exo péniblement obtenus, et ça m'avait tellement donné de la m***, genre l'exo le plus pourri existant, que ça m'avait fait passer l'envie de recommencer jusque là), j'y mets toutes mes armes rares hein, et à l'époque où je faisais la tournée des wb ça en faisait un paquet quand même. Bon, ça reste un coup de chance monumental j'en suis consciente, mais ce n'est pas non plus les premières armes que j'y mets (sinon comment j'aurais eu les 3 autres précu  ::ninja:: ).

Et sinon Sephil, on se serait pas croisés au détour d'une bataille d'un chaos des neiges par hasard ?

----------


## Leybi

> (sinon comment j'aurais eu les 3 autres précu )


Meurs  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

@ Kiyo : Ouais.
En fait Tatsu et moi on sait combien on a mis en po dans la forge, parce qu'on a acheté des jaunes (ou du matos pour les craft), mais je ne doute pas que si Olih ou toi aviez vendus vos rares au lieu de les mettre dans la forge vous auriez un gros nombre aussi.  ::P: 

Ouais il me semble pour les batailles de boules de neige.  :;):  J'en avais pas fait cette année encore donc j'y ai fait un petit saut pour 7 ou 8 games. Puis après je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait faire quelque chose comme 150 games pour maxer l'achievement répétable, et j'ai quitté avec un bon gros rire jaune.  ::rolleyes:: 
Tiens d'ailleurs après t'avoir vu essayer de snipe plusieurs fois le porteur du cadeau dans notre base, je suis passé par le jumping puzzle au centre, et je me souvenais qu'il y avait un passage mais pas avec des plateformes comme ça, c'est nouveau ou bien ma mémoire déconne ?  ::P:

----------


## olih

N'oublie pas les vert mec, les verts c'est la vie.

----------


## Kiyo

> Meurs


 ::cry:: 




> Tiens d'ailleurs après t'avoir vu essayer de snipe plusieurs fois le porteur du cadeau dans notre base, je suis passé par le jumping puzzle au centre, et je me souvenais qu'il y avait un passage mais pas avec des plateformes comme ça, c'est nouveau ou bien ma mémoire déconne ?


C'est ta mémoire  ::P:  Faire tomber les autres de ces plateformes avec l'attaque du soutien a toujours été un de mes grands jeux d'ailleurs.

----------


## gnouman

A c'est le topic où l'on souhaite les bonnes mort de la nouvelle année? Dans ce cas je souhaite une bonne mort a Kiyo pour ce précu.  :tired: 

TU NE LE MERITE PAS! POURQUOI!POURQUOI!  ::'(:

----------


## Kiyo

Comment t'es méchant ! Puis c'est la faute à papry si je l'ai eu ce précu hein, faut pas s'en prendre à moi.

Et puis toi aussi t'as loot un truc du premier coup alors que tu jouais plus beaucoup, je ne sais plus quoi mais ils en parlaient sur le mumble, je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas, même si bon, je suis tombée sur le haut de ce que je pouvais looter, je le reconnais  ::P:

----------


## olih

::ninja:: 
Non rien.

----------


## Kiyo

Ah oui d'ailleurs :




> Devinez qui a forge mystiqué étincelle


Tu vois, je ne suis pas la plus à maudire.

----------


## olih

De toute manière, j'ai de l'avance à ce niveau, il  faudra t'entrainer plus pour me rattraper jeune padawan.

----------


## gnouman

> Comment t'es méchant ! Puis c'est la faute à papry si je l'ai eu ce précu hein, faut pas s'en prendre à moi.
> 
> Et puis toi aussi t'as loot un truc du premier coup alors que tu jouais plus beaucoup, je ne sais plus quoi mais ils en parlaient sur le mumble, je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas, même si bon, je suis tombée sur le haut de ce que je pouvais looter, je le reconnais


La vache! Comme tu balance ce que entend sur mumble, je suis outré!  :tired: 

Je demande réparation! Mon intimité a était violé!  ::o: 

Un précuseur évitera toute plainte de ma part ceci dit.  ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

> Comment t'es méchant ! *Puis c'est la faute à papry si je l'ai eu ce précu* hein, faut pas s'en prendre à moi.


J'ai bon dos! :tired:

----------


## Kiyo

> De toute manière, j'ai de l'avance à ce niveau, il  faudra t'entrainer plus pour me rattraper jeune padawan.


C'est bien pour ça que je fais ce rappel, je ne suis pas la plus à maudire, on est d'accords  ::P: 




> La vache! Comme tu balance ce que entend sur mumble, je suis outré! 
> 
> Je demande réparation! Mon intimité a était violé! 
> 
> Un précuseur évitera toute plainte de ma part ceci dit.


Oui enfin vu que tu m'as souhaité une bonne mort on va considérer qu'on est quitte hein  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

> je ne sais plus quoi mais ils en parlaient sur le mumble


"Ah tiens maintenant on a un coffre d'armure élevée automatiquement à chaque fin de fractale ?" ©Gnouman 2014

De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## XspawnLpc

C'est ici qu'il faut poster "tient ça ait longtemps que j'ai pas loot un précu" ?

f :;):

----------


## atavus

Stop. :tired:

----------


## Kiyo

Tadaaaaaaa !

Et merci aux supporters  ::P:

----------


## Langbardr

Salut ici !

Juste un petit mot pour dire que j'ai créé un topic spécial pour une machinima sur le jeu que je viens de terminer. J'ai pensé qu'elle aurait plus de visibilité que si je l'avais juste posté à la suite ici. Comme la vidéo peut potentiellement susciter quelques discussions (ou pas), au moins comme ça je n’interfère pas avec ce qui se trame par ici.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Je suis joie. ::lol:: 


Maintenant un conseil; Ne faites pas cette collection; c'est de la merde.

----------


## Bartinoob

Uh  ::blink::

----------


## atavus

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ars-2-is-funny

----------


## Tynril

Comment tuer les Légendaires des Silverwastes en 20 secondes et dégoutter toute la map qui rushait pour le faire.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ouais, et quand tu fais la même chose sur un mob qui tape la porte, Tu as l'impression de lui lancer de la flotte...

----------


## Tynril

Je crois que les dommages sont un pourcentage de la vie (enfin, c'est mon explication pour les 190k du screenshot  ::P: ), ce qui fait que ça serait efficace que contre les relativement "gros" mobs.

----------


## Bartinoob

Wut. Ça vient d'où ? C'est l'huile des portes de fort ?

----------


## Sephil

Non c'est probablement un skill de dev.  ::ninja:: 

Bah ouais, évidemment Bartinouilles !  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bartinouilles !


J'aime  ::wub:: 
Je crois que le "bartinouille" va aussi lui coller à la peau IRL  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

C'est pas de moi par contre, je suis plus sûr, mais je crois qu'il faut rendre à Nessou ce qui appartient à Nessou. ^^

----------


## Bartinoob

> J'aime 
> Je crois que le "bartinouille" va aussi lui coller à la peau IRL


Fais attention, je sais où tu habites et un cocktail molotov est si vite arrivé  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Vivement que je fasse le gilet orange  ::ninja:: ²²²²²
 ::trollface::

----------


## atavus



----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai pas la foi là tout de suite, mais faudrait éditer la deuxième pour mettre un tag sur chaque tête, ça représenterait mieux les missions de guilde je pense.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Fair point Tatsu  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Histoire de mettre tout le monde sur un pied d'égalité dans la guéguerre Asura-Charr :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

OMG, cet azura... Même le charr douteux derrière est pas aussi flippant  ::O:

----------


## atavus

Y'a un truc de nouveau à voir ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## revanwolf

Pas vraiment un screenshot mais marrant quand même(ça plaira surement à papry):

----------


## atavus

> Pas vraiment un screenshot mais marrant quand même(ça plaira surement à papry):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qWa0627.png


 ::wub::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ah, c'est marrant  :^_^: 

Le Conseil va venir vous buter pendant votre sommeil.

----------


## Sephil

Portails asuras en panne dans vos villes !  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

On va envoyer le mec qui s'occupe du portail polymock, ça devrait pas être long avant qu'il trouve comment réparer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## atavus

Il est bon ce thief.

----------


## lPyl

Propre.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Propre, mais genre, le voleur DD tape aussi loin que le guard avec son baton... C'est moche...

----------


## Nessou

Tu peux faire ça avec toutes les armes corps à corps.

----------


## Sephil

Bonne connaissance des mécaniques du boss, et bonne exploitation de toutes les ressources de son perso. (Le nombre de thieves qui oublient qu'ils ont un skill sur F1 en PvE...)

C'est fnu en tous cas, faudra que je le teste celui-là. :3

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu peux faire ça avec toutes les armes corps à corps.


Le bâton, c'est une des deux armes à "distance" du gardien ><

----------


## Sephil

L'auto-attaque n'est pas un skill distance. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il cleave sur 5 cibles.  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

:Bave:

----------


## purEcontact

On risque d'en voir pas mal.
La caméra était très certainement l'un des plus gros point noir pour créer des vidéos / storyboard sympa.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce changement de caméra permet d'apprécier beaucoup de détails qu'on ne pouvait pas vraiment voir avant.
Y'a des endroits de folie qu'on ne voyait pas avant.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Hé bien voilà, ça y est ! Après plus d'un an à prendre la poussière dans ma banque, mes dons ont enfin servi. 








Un gros merci à la récompense quotidienne (clé coffre du Lion noir -> 10ième morceau de ticket -> Espadon de l'ombre -> 100po) et à Pure pour l'information sur Kasmeer (finalement vendu les 12 à plus 4po20 après la MaJ d'hier), qui m'ont permis d'enfin obtenir suffisamment de po pour acheter The Chosen.

Plus généralement merci à tous les canards avec qui j'ai pu jouer depuis le début du jeu. Tout seul je serais encore en train d'essayer de terminer le don de maîtrise...

Y a plus qu'à s'attaquer à l'armure élevée maintenant !

----------


## purEcontact

> Y a plus qu'à s'attaquer à l'armure élevée maintenant !


Ça se fait vite ça  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme220622

on veut un screen dans 23 jours exactement !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pour ça, il va d'abord devoir monter ses métiers 450 histoire de commencer à crafter les compos timegaté.

----------


## Kiyo

Très classe le bouclier dites donc, félicitation !

----------


## olih

Bienvenu au club des gens de bon goût  ::lol::  

Spoiler Alert! 


ceux qui possède "Prophéties du Chercheur de la Flamme" quoi

.

----------


## mikelion

La vieille ruse, mettre un livre sur le bouclier. L'ennemi essaie de lire ce qui est écrit, alors on lui met un un coup de masse !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Bienvenu au club des gens de bon goût  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ceux qui possède "Prophéties du Chercheur de la Flamme" quoi
> 
> .


+1


 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

En même temps, faut jouer une classe de plow qui peut équiper un shield...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En même temps, faut jouer une classe de plow qui peut équiper un shield...


Hmm, n'importe quel CàC, et pas un truc à 3km de l'ennemi...

----------


## lPyl

Thief begs to differ.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je peux porter un bouclier et te faire bouffer des grenades à 1500 de portée. Problem ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Instant émotion végétale, souvenirs douloureux d'une sylvarie. Une erreur s'est glissée dans l'image, saurez-vous la trouver ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Sephil

/LE_facepalm

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En même temps, c'est fix.
Avant, il aurait juste crevé comme une merde avec une accumulation de dégâts de chute.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pas trouvé le poisson d'avril drôle mais cette vidéo m'a bien fait rire :

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je découvre Cimesèche: cette carte est splendide  ::love:: 















Et sinon y'a que moi qui voit une allusion un peu graveleuse dans ce dialogue ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Euh, oui, y'a que toi qui a les idées mal placées.
Si je ne me trompe pas, ça parle de Taimi qui est une enfant et qui reçoit je sais plus quoi comme si c'était un jouet reçu en cadeau pendant hivernel.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Non ça parle de Scarlett, pas de Taimi

----------


## purEcontact

T'as l'esprit quand même 'achement mal tourné.  ::o:

----------


## atavus

Ah ouais même moi qui possède un esprit mal tourné; j'arrive pas à voir comment t'as fait. ::O:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon tant pis alors, je suis tout seul, je me cache, désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> on veut un screen dans 23 jours exactement !


J'ai une semaine de retard, mais "done" :



Tant que je suis de passage, une question. J'ai fait Caudecus hier et on est allé faire un tour près du vaisseau alien. Par contre impossible de se rendre à l'intérieur des deux pièces malgré nos deux envouteurs. On en a déduit que ça venait du changement des compétences de TP. Vous confirmez ? Y a un autre moyen de rentrer ?

----------


## Sephil

PVT...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tant que je suis de passage, une question. J'ai fait Caudecus hier et on est allé faire un tour près du vaisseau alien. Par contre impossible de se rendre à l'intérieur des deux pièces malgré nos deux envouteurs. On en a déduit que ça venait du changement des compétences de TP. Vous confirmez ? Y a un autre moyen de rentrer ?


Si si, ça marche toujours. Je vais retourner voir pour confirmer.


Par rapport au commentaire de Sephil, c'est vrai que le PVT, c'est à proscrire, même en McM, c'est devenu plutôt inutile et contreproductif.

----------


## atavus

Et paf il recommence.

----------


## olih

> J'ai une semaine de retard, mais "done" :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/619...3ce42cadd1.jpg
> 
> Tant que je suis de passage, une question. J'ai fait Caudecus hier et on est allé faire un tour près du vaisseau alien. Par contre impossible de se rendre à l'intérieur des deux pièces malgré nos deux envouteurs. On en a déduit que ça venait du changement des compétences de TP. Vous confirmez ? Y a un autre moyen de rentrer ?


JE te soutiens à fond sur le pvt : le pvt c'est la vie !

----------


## purEcontact

Arrêtez avec le PVT, c'est très bien.
En fractale 50.
Sur mai trin.
Quand tu dois la solo.
Les nuits de pleine lune.

 ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Bandes d'aigris va.

----------


## Sephil

Aucune aigreur de ma part. C'est pas moi qui ai payé l'armure, et jusqu'à présent j'ai jamais joué avec Arkane.  ::P: 

Ca n'empêche pas que se limiter à 1/3 de son DPS potentiel pour pouvoir prendre au mieux une baffe de plus, c'est pas rentable du tout.  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Si si, ça marche toujours. Je vais retourner voir pour confirmer.


Ok, tiens moi au courant. Et si tu y arrives à entrer, je veux bien que tu me dises comment tu as fais.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Bartinoob

C'est pas faux ...

----------


## lPyl

Tellement vrai :D.

----------


## atavus



----------


## olih

The Hulk à la forge (et Mars à coté)

----------


## Mars One

Et lui, il est pas beau ?

----------


## gnouman

Et après c'est moi qui est des goûts bizarres.  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Depuis quelques temps, un idiot nommé J T Darkside se rendait coupable de hack en WvW.

Un joueur a posté une preuve vidéo de ses méfaits pour le faire bannir.

Chris Cleary de chez ArenaNet, a donc répondu avec cette vidéo :




En précisant que cette personne avait évidemment ensuite été bannie.  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

No shit sherlock: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...=1#post8886602 (il est vrai que la section GW2 a tellement d'activité que c'est difficile de consulter les 3 topics actifs du jour pour voir si ça a déjà été posté :D )

----------


## purEcontact

Wings of the Turkey, ACTIVATED!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## NayeDjel

j'allais justement les poster  ::): 

Wizi c'est un rigolo à côté  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est de moi aussi le stop  ::P: 



Réalisé avec l'aide de Argos.

----------


## Absolaeti

Y'a même une flèche en PVP pour montrer la direction de l'arche, sympa

arrowToPortal.jpg

(oui je mets l'image en petit parce que ca peut être choquant pour les p'tits jeunes - genre Pure et Olih)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je précise que je n'y suis pour rien pour celle là  ::P:  (Petite précision, je n'en ai pas dessiné)


Edit :

Vous avez vu, y'a des parasites dans les matériaux de construction envoyés à l'arche...

----------


## Foxmonsieur

Wow Tatsu, le labyrinthe défonce ! oO

----------


## atavus

> Y'a même une flèche en PVP pour montrer la direction de l'arche, sympa
> 
> arrowToPortal.jpg
> 
> (oui je mets l'image en petit parce que ca peut être choquant pour les p'tits jeunes - genre Pure et Olih)


Tu es sûre que c'est une flèche ?

----------


## Sephil

> Tu es sûre que c'est une flèche ?


 :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Tu es sûre que c'est une flèche ?

----------


## atavus

> 





> http://www.google.fr/url?source=imgl...YKPIcQDqk_tSvg




Il manquait le  ::ninja::  ; c'était pas assez évident ?

----------


## Foxmonsieur

Les trois armes du Revenant disponibles à la Beta :

----------


## JulLeBarge

:Bave:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ça sent le lendemain de cuite.






La jeunesse de Jabba the hutt

----------


## revanwolf

voila les interludes musical qu’utilise that_shaman pendant qu'il datamine les maj:

----------


## atavus

Pour mars;

----------


## gnouman

On la démarre comment celle là?

----------


## Bartinoob

Du coup la rage c'est parce que les récompenses sont nases ?

----------


## atavus

> Du coup la rage c'est parce que les récompenses sont nases ?


Yep; Vous aurez une arme unique......mais au hasard; résultat putain de cobalt de merde. ::(:

----------


## NayeDjel

En même temps.. jouer à Guild Wars 2 pour les récompenses...  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Tout ceux qui ont voulu avoir un précu comprendront:

----------


## Bartinoob

Faudrait expliquer la blague à Olih, il doit pas piger la référence.

----------


## Sephil

La différence fondamentale d'approche d'un groupe à l'autre pour faire cita P2, puis P1, démontrée en l'espace de 3 minutes.  ::): 

On notera aussi sur le screen, l'heure dans la minimap et le fait que j'ai eu le temps de finir mon donjon avec un autre groupe, de revenir à l'arche, de vider mon inventaire et de faire mes listings à l'HV, et que l'autre teubé n'est toujours pas sorti du sien.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai rien contre la restriction d'AP, honnêtement je l'ai pratiquée moi même un certain nombre de fois. Mais si ladite restriction n'est pas précisée dans le LFG, pourquoi insta-kick ?  :tired:

----------


## Leybi

Ah bha  :^_^: , depuis la maj qui a up les stats ça doit prendre plus de temps de trouver un groupe high AP que de rollface le donjon avec n'importe qui...
Tiens le stuff ascended est toujours downscale au niveau de l'exo pour les donjons non-80 ? Si oui, très utile de te l'avoir link  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Aucune idée. Pas fait de CoF sur mon main depuis que j'ai repris le jeu.

En fractale je sens quand même clairement la différence de DPS entre mon war full ascended et le full exo du 2ème compte, mais fractale y a pas de downscale, donc je sais pas.  ::P: 

Concrètement, si tu cherches du 5-6k+ ça a jamais été très long de monter un groupe CoF. Mais faut le préciser.
J'en vois pas mal des groupes qui demandent un seuil d'AP, et comme j'ai été dans la situation inverse, ben je rentre pas. Mais si le gars met juste : P1 80 fast run, c'est juste débile d'insta kick sans me laisser le temps de dire quoi que ce soit. ^^'

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## BigGift

Heee c'est rigolo ca, c'est quoi?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le coffre à pattes  ::o:

----------


## Haelnak

C'est Le Bagage ?

----------


## olih

Bob, quand il n'est pas bourré, c'est son perso qui déconne 

Spoiler Alert! 


Nom au niveau du sol

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sauf que c'est un bug lié à la tenue offerte ce week end.
Résultat sur les charr, le tome commandant passe aux pieds du perso.



Spoiler Alert! 


Tu dois être dur de la feuille, on va prendre ton grand âge pour excuse  ::ninja:: , je l'avais signalé cet aprem quand nous étions en McM  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Ville : 0Hein?00Hein?0Hein?0Hein?00Hein?Hein?Hein?00

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## atavus

Faut voir un truc spécial ? ::blink::

----------


## lPyl

Avatar?

----------


## mikelion

L'armure légendaire qui transforme en schtroumpf (le perso tout bleu).

----------


## Sephil

Comme dit à Tatsu hier, c'est pas la première fois qu'on voit ce genre de modèle.

Par exemple quand on n'avait accès qu'à cette portion de Dry Top


On pouvait trouver ça dans le coin sud-est, sous la map, grâce aux fusils expérimentaux  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

Pure se souviendra de cet endroit.  ::ninja:: 


Au final c'est bien plus simple qu'on pensait, y a un champignon pour monter !
Et des courants ascendants, par contre je les ai vus que de jour, quand il y avait l'event sur la plateforme.  ::huh:: 
En haut.  :Cigare:

----------


## Leybi

Petit trailer fanmade pour l'extension:

----------


## purEcontact

Je me suis arrêté à la musique de merde  :Gerbe:

----------


## Haelnak

C'est vrai que le choix musical est un peu naze.

----------


## Haelnak

Il est trop mignon mon revenant  ::wub::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est un clodo ?

----------


## lPyl

J'aurais dis un poisson vu les écailles.

----------


## NayeDjel

Moi aussi j'ai envie de montrer mon asura ! Chronomancer power !

----------


## Haelnak

Pas mal, pas mal. Ça change de tous ces ados qui ne font que des demoiselles Norn aux formes avantageuses  ::rolleyes:: 




> C'est un clodo ?


 :tired: 



> J'aurais dis un poisson vu les écailles.


 :tired: ²

Comment vous êtes trop jaloux !  ::o: 


Rien que pour ça je le reposte avec une légende :

_"I'll be black !"_

----------


## Karnus

Mais oui il est très bien, on reconnait parfaitement la source d'inspiration !

----------


## Haelnak

Tsss. 

Ils sont trop cool les Asuras :
  

Sinon j'ai aussi une Norn ( ::wub:: ) et un Charr :

----------


## Saeryswen

Selon le grand Schtroumpf d'halloween on est censé être recraché de la soupe de gelée verte, mais c'est visiblement pas le cas de tout le monde...  :haha:

----------


## atavus

Dragon stand boss final.


Spoiler Alert! 




Et oui, il bouge beaucoup.

Selfie avec mordie.

----------


## Snydlock

C'est un ver solitaire ?

----------


## Saeryswen

Oh qu'il est mignon le petit cœur ! (haaaaaaaaaaa)  

Nous effet cocasse ce soir puisque la Vouivre légendaire c'est coincée dans la ferraille. On a du taper du grillage à la main jusqu'à la fin...

----------


## purEcontact

"Impr. Ecran"

----------


## atavus



----------


## Karnus

Ohlala ce skin, manque plus que le chat et un sceptre à la place de l'épée. 

Sinon en hommage à l'esprit du loup norn et à la course d'hier soir :

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'adore  ::lol::

----------


## lPyl

Anet plz!

Mais bien vu  ::): .

----------


## Alchimist

J'ai enfin fini Hope, et c'était douloureux.






Maintenant voici la partie la plus triste.



Pour ceux qui ce demandent pourquoi mon jeu est différent, je joue avec GemFx, et oui je le désactive en raid et en pvp sinon je vois que dalle  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Je trouve ça ignoble et ça rend l'UI dégueulasse.

Enfin, je ne sais pas, ce n'est pas comme si le jeu de base était laid :

----------


## Alchimist

Alors oui l'UI est dégueulasse sur les screens, par contre ingame elle est beaucoup moins affectée, et faut croire que j'aime les contrastes douteux.

----------


## purEcontact

Nan mais laisse pisser, nAKAZZ ramène sa fraise à chaque fois que ça parle de sweetfx.

----------


## Haelnak

Ce n'est pas un SweetFX en fait. Puisqu'il utilise les shaders GemFX, c'est soit GemFX, soit Reshade.

Et je n'ai fait que donner un avis purement subjectif, mon post commence par "Je trouve", pas par "C'est". 
Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu me tombes dessus comme ça  :Emo: 




> Alors oui l'UI est dégueulasse sur les screens, par contre ingame elle est beaucoup moins affectée (...)


Ok, ok. C'est probablement la compression qui la rend moins lisible du coup  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Le monsieur est tout content d'avoir un légendaire, il met des screen pour montrer fièrement l'arme et tu viens casser les rouleaux parce que les réglages graphiques sont pas à ton goût.
Donc je te tombe dessus.

----------


## Haelnak

Ma réponse n'avait vraiment pas pour but de l'emmerder ou quoi que ce soit. Si j'ai commenté le preset, c'est parce qu'il en parle à la fin du post, c'est tout.

Mais c'est vrai qu'en regardant mon post à nouveau, c'est plutôt con et hors-sujet, oui. Désolé Alchimist  ::unsure::

----------


## Alchimist

Aucun souci  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

OK c'est bon avec vos screen de merde j'ai lancé le téléchargement du jeu. 

Bordel c'est beau.

Et c'est gratuit  ::(: 

Et ya du monde dessus.

----------


## Leybi

C'est plutôt joli les screens de nakazz ouais.

@Flip: le coté F2P c'est seulement pour le jeu de base par contre, l'extension est payante.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> @Flip: le coté F2P c'est seulement pour le jeu de base par contre, l'extension est payante.


Le jeu de base sur lequel on a passé trois ans, ça va quoi  ::ninja:: 

Félicitations Alchimist  ::lol:: 
Premier légendaire HoT de la guilde, je présume ?
On a des retours sur le bâton ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

On y a passé 3 ans parce qu'on est un peu masos sur les bords, hein.

Y a eu des périodes de vide intersidéral niveau contenu. Heureusement les raids prennent du temps.  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

Voilà ce qui se passe quand Olih me fait découvrir le Hall de guilde et ce qu'on peut y faire.



Plus moyen de retirer cet helicoptère  ::P: 
Pas faute d'avoir essayé en tout cas 









Vous pouvez allez voir son œuvre des maintenant hahahaha

----------


## NayeDjel

Après avoir changé la coupe de cheveux de mon asura, j'ai pas pu résisté :x

----------


## Haelnak

::wub::

----------


## Sephil

Asura master race, comme toujours !

----------


## Leybi

Trop la classe  :Cigare:

----------


## NayeDjel

J'ai poussé le concept un peu plus loin  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Tu devrais l'envoyer sur leur portail communautaire dont j'ai oublié le nom.
Ca changera des photo de cupcake quaggan et autres couples zoophilolesbien.

----------


## Nessou

http://guildwars2.tumblr.com/

----------


## NayeDjel

Je l'ai mis sur reddit du coups : https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/..._mako_reactor/

----------


## Sephil

> [23|Dec 17:47] Beanna: La 3G tchèque me permet pas de charger le topic CPC pour féliciter Clem alors tu lui passera le message si tu le croises ! ^^'


Voilà, voilà.  ::o:

----------


## Tynril

Punaise ça claque, ça donne envie de jouer Asura ! :D

----------


## atavus



----------


## Snydlock

Non papry, ne va pas vers la lumière !























Quoique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

Après une semaine de défaites/victoires qui ont mis mes nerfs à vif, enfin :




En passant, une barre chocolatée m'a chuchoté dans l'oreille qu'un des bourgeois de la guilde avait trop d'argent.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Après une semaine de défaites/victoires qui ont mis mes nerfs à vif, enfin :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19b...7aab994daf.jpg
> 
> https://babygatesdown.files.wordpres...tory_dance.gif
> 
> En passant, une barre chocolatée m'a chuchoté dans l'oreille qu'un des bourgeois de la guilde avait trop d'argent.


Le soucis, c'est que je crois qu'il est parti en vacances  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


non ce n'est pas moi.

----------


## Kiyo

Oui toi t'es le bourgeois qui a trop de précu, après il y a quand même quelques candidats dans la guilde, pas évident de savoir qui c'est précisément...

----------


## Anaitis

GG Snyd !

Mais non mais non c'était pour moi les po ! Pas pour toi :P

----------


## Sephil

C'était pas pour le palier au dessus qu'il y avait des po à la clé ?  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

> C'était pas pour le palier au dessus qu'il y avait des po à la clé ?


 :tired: 
Comptez pas sur moi pour la division légendaire.
Et je crois que c'était bien Diamant, ça en parlait aux dernières missions de guilde.

----------


## NayeDjel

Ca y est, fini  ::sad::

----------


## leplayze

> Après avoir changé la coupe de cheveux de mon asura, j'ai pas pu résisté :x
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e3f7c85...2d163a8030.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b59...790fe64c0d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c2...dccccc9733.jpg


Tu as la même coupe que mon sylvary !!

----------


## Leybi

Une jolie vue:


C'est rigolo les fusils de téléportation dans la dernière map  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus



----------


## Hlodwig

Je me suis aperçu (ou alors je l'avais complétement oublié et c'est pareille) que GW2 était en F2P. Du coup je retrouve mes identifiants de GW1 je me connecte mais pour avoir GW2 je dois m'inscrire une nouvelle fois. Bizarre non ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Je me suis aperçu (ou alors je l'avais complétement oublié et c'est pareille) que GW2 était en F2P. Du coup je retrouve mes identifiants de GW1 je me connecte mais pour avoir GW2 je dois m'inscrire une nouvelle fois. Bizarre non ?


Normal,c'est pas géré de la même façon (les logins de gw1 sont géré par ncsoft,et ceux de gw2 par arenanet),par contre tu peut lié ton compte gw1 à gw2.

----------


## Hlodwig

Ok, donc vue que mes logins de GW1 sont valide sur ArenaNet, j'ai déjà du lié GW1. Donc il faut que je m'inscrive sur le site de GW2.   

Merci  :;):

----------


## leplayze

Pas besoin d'aile pour voler  ::P:

----------


## leplayze

WTF Y'a des ailes sur le screen upload et pas sur le screen original Oo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non en faite je m'as trompé :

----------


## Hlodwig

> Ce mot de passe n'est pas valide. Il se peut que vous l'ayez déjà utilisé, que quelqu'un d'autre l'ait déjà utilisé, ou qu'il ait déjà été la cible de fraude sur un autre jeu ou site Web. Merci de choisir un nouveau mot de passe unique pour votre compte ArenaNet. Nous vous conseillons de créer un nouveau compte à partir de quatre mots sans aucun rapport les uns avec les autres, comme illustré dans cette vignette.


Quand les mesures de sécurité font plus chier les utilisateurs qu'autre chose.  :tired: 

J'ai un compte GW1, qui fonctionne sur ArenaNet. GW2, même développeur, même éditeur et il demande de s'inscrire sur un site à côté.
Et quand c'est pas mon mot de passe qu'il refuse, c'est mon mail. Le même mail qui fonctionne pour GW1 !!!


Bref, assez galéré, je retournerai sur GW1 à l'occasion et puis c'est tout.

----------


## Leybi

Il y a tout à fait moyen de lier les deux, c'est ce que j'ai (j'ai rejoué à GW1 plusieurs fois après la sortie de GW2). Il suffit de créer un compte GW2, puis de lier les deux dans la page compte du site GW2. La raison pour laquelle ça ne marche pas dans l'autre sens (lier un compte GW2 à ton compte GW1), bha c'est tout simplement parce que tout est géré via leur infrastructure GW2 (même le support technique de GW1 est celui du site GW2).

Au pire demande au support si vraiment t'y arrive pas. Ils sont plutôt rapide.

----------


## Hlodwig

Ok, mais c'est justement sur la création du compte GW2 que ça coince. Mes mots de passe sont refusés et quand j'utilise leur générateur, c'est mes adresses mails qui le sont.


Mais j'ai repensé à cette histoire de mot de passe et en fait après essai c'est la même chose. Il faut utiliser une adresse mail différente.  ::blink:: 

Oui, oui, pratique n'est-ce pas.
J'ai bien compris cette gestion de GW1 et 2, mais Wildstar ?
Et oui, j'ai voulu utiliser mon adresse mail de Wildstar pour m'inscrire puisque l'autre était refusée et ça ne fonctionne pas.

Là j'ai fait le test avec un mail non utilisé sur un jeu NCSoft et BINGO ! ça fonctionne  ::w00t:: 
Un mail et un compte par jeu, pourquoi faire simple ?  ::P: 


Edit : Je confirme, ça fonctionne. 3 heures de jeu c'est pas mal ^^

Coup de coeur pour les voix VF, ils ont pris des doubleurs connus. 

Par contre, selon la race que l'on choisis en début d'aventure, vous pouvez me confirmer que la zone de départ change, ainsi que les quêtes ? J'ai dans l'idée de choisir un Asura pour mon deuxième personnage.

----------


## Sephil

J'ai le même mail sur GW1 et 2 et j'avais aussi pris le même en testant WS, ça vient de chez toi le problème...

----------


## Hlodwig

> J'ai le même mail sur GW1 et 2 et j'avais aussi pris le même en testant WS, ça vient de chez toi le problème...


Honnêtement, j'en suis pas à ma première inscription sur un site / jeu et je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir.
Ou alors, mes mails sont dans leur fameuse "liste noire", ce qui m'emmerderais.

Bref, ça a fonctionné et ça vallait le coup de s'acharner un peu.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme220622

> Par contre, selon la race que l'on choisis en début d'aventure, vous pouvez me confirmer que la zone de départ change, ainsi que les quêtes ? J'ai dans l'idée de choisir un Asura pour mon deuxième personnage.


La race te fait débuter dans la zone de départ propre à chaque race, et les textes à trous qeu tu remplis pendant la créa perso change le début de ton histoire personnelle. C'est assez sympa, mais faut pas abuser non plus, ça ne change que le début de l'histoire. Par la suite, toutes les histoires se rejoignent, et tu as d'autres choix à faire qui t'orientent vers telle ou telle mission, mais qui finissent toutes par revenir sur la même histoire. 

Pour faire simple, il y'a plusieurs chemins possibles pour une seule fin.

----------


## Hlodwig

Merci  :;): 

C'est déjà pas mal, l'aventure est plus personnalisée.

Par contre ce jeu va me demander un temps d'adaptation, très différent du 1 à première vue. Par exemple, mes sorts ont complétements changés suite au changement de sceptre.
Toujours pour l'équipement, je prend du temps à personnaliser mon perso, sa tenue et dés que je veut m'équiper d'un meilleur pantalon par exemple, je me retrouve avec des frusques de pauvre.  ::sad:: 

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un système comme pour Wildstar pour conserver sa tenue non ?

----------


## lPyl

Pro tip: oublie Guild Wars 1. Y a rien en commun à part le lore  ::): .

Et pour les tenues, tu gagnes/gagneras/achèteras (faut pas, mais c'est possible) des charges de transmutation qui te permettent de changer le skin des armes/armures qui sont équipées.

----------


## Hlodwig

Ok  :;): 
Je pourrais peut être retrouver le look de l'armure de l'envouteur Sylvari.

----------


## Kiyo

Bienvenu à toi sur le jeu !

Par contre pour toutes les questions générales sur les skins, l'histoire ou autre ce topic http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...ral-V4/page44 sera plus indiqué !

----------


## Hlodwig

Autant pour moi et merci.  :;): 

Je posterais quelque photos à l'occasion.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petit speedrun de la première zone du monde 1 de la SAB en mode tribulation...




Notez la maîtrise du saut long et double saut !

----------


## lPyl

Tiens, pourquoi la slingshot sur le boss  ::o: .
ça a un meilleur dps que les nunchucks/la branche?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le slingshot a un meilleur dps que la branche, mais moins bon que les nunchuks.
Et comme ce boulet n'a pas débloqué les nunchuks...

----------


## lPyl

Le speedrun non optimisé. C'est un concept  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

La SAB est revenue ?  ::o: 

Y a quoi de nouveau ?

----------


## lPyl

Rien  ::): . (enfin si, y a quelques shops/token pour des déco dans le hall de guilde, mais bon...)

Ça permet juste aux gens qui l'ont pas connu de découvrir ça (et de les frustrer sur les achiev, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire...)

----------


## Wrath

Bonjour à toutes et à tous <3 

Je sais que ça date un peu, mais je n'ai pas vu ces vidéos sur ce topic  ::P: , du coup j'en profite (non ce n'est pas de la pub déguisée pour la prochaine édition  *sifflote*)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Y'a eu une légère modif du pj dans le hall de guilde CPC. Je doute que olih soit capable de le terminer cette fois  ::P: 

Wulong a fait une vidéo :

----------


## olih

> Y'a eu une légère modif du pj dans le hall de guilde CPC. Je doute que olih soit capable de le terminer cette fois


 :tired:  Ceci est de la diffamation gratuite, j'appelle mon avocat.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## olih

:Pouah:  :Boom:  :Splash: 


ESPRIT MALADE !

----------


## gnouman

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous <3 
> 
> Je sais que ça date un peu, mais je n'ai pas vu ces vidéos sur ce topic , du coup j'en profite (non ce n'est pas de la pub déguisée pour la prochaine édition  *sifflote*)


J'ai eu envie de m'enfoncer des grains de sel dans les yeux et une perceuse dans chaque oreilles.

----------


## Saeryswen

> Y'a eu une légère modif du pj dans le hall de guilde CPC. Je doute que olih soit capable de le terminer cette fois


Ah parce qu'il y a un jumping dans le hall de guilde ? *mode débarque activé*

----------


## olih

> Ah parce qu'il y a un jumping dans le hall de guilde ? *mode débarque activé*


Il y a un jumping puzzle réalisé par un membre de la guilde à l'esprit malade, à base de torches, de nuage et autres babioles.

----------


## Kiyo

> Il y a un jumping puzzle réalisé par un membre de la guilde à l'esprit malade.


Ça élimine pas grand monde ça...

----------


## atavus

> Ça élimine pas grand monde ça...


Je t'aurais mise en premier responsable moi. ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Justement non, il a dit un, pas une, c'est bien la seule chose qui permet d'éliminer des gens en fait d'ailleurs  ::siffle::

----------


## purEcontact

Me semble que c'est "une".

----------


## Sephil

membre, _nom, masculin_

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Justement non, il a dit un, pas une, c'est bien la seule chose qui permet d'éliminer des gens en fait d'ailleurs


Manque de pot, c'est bien _une_  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> membre, _nom, masculin_


Oui, aussi.

----------


## Kiyo

Rah je savais que j'aurais du rajouter un  ::ninja:: , mais jpréférais siffloter.

----------


## gnouman

Sa exclue donc Kiyo (à moins qu'elle est des pertes de mémoires) et Saeryswen (parce que je suis un homme de conviction)

----------


## Sephil

Faudra que tu m'expliques comment on peut être des pertes de mémoires, parce que même être une perte de mémoire ça me parait difficile, alors en être plusieurs... Et qui plus est de plusieurs mémoires, c'est chaud, juste chaud !  :Cryb:

----------


## olih

> Faudra que tu m'expliques comment on peut être des pertes de mémoires, parce que même être une perte de mémoire ça me parait difficile, alors en être plusieurs... Et qui plus est de plusieurs mémoires, c'est chaud, juste chaud !


Gnouman, what else.

----------


## lPyl

Et on ne parlera pas du "Sa"  :Cryb:

----------


## atavus

> *Sa* exclue donc Kiyo (à moins qu'elle *est* des pertes de mémoires) et Saeryswen (parce que *je suis un homme de conviction*)


 :Splash:

----------


## gnouman

Whai whai c'est cool.  ::zzz::

----------


## sombrelame

Je comprends mieux pourquoi Gnou est pour la réforme (simplification) de l'orthographe...

----------


## gnouman

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi Gnou est pour la réforme (simplification) de l'orthographe...


Whai, dis moi ça et écris le comme en 1600. Histoire que tu sois crédible quand tu parle de ne pas "réformer" l'orthographe.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sephil

> Whai, dis moi ça et écris le comme en 1600. Histoire que tu sois crédible quand tu parle de ne pas "réformer" l'orthographe.


Sauf que ça n'a rien à voir. Ces changements que tu évoques sont liés à des uniformisations entre plusieurs régions qui n'écrivent pas de la même façon, ou entre diverses classes sociales (certaines étant particulièrement instruites et d'autres absolument pas)...

De nos jours l'école est gratuite et obligatoire pour tous les citoyens, et on apprend tous le même français. Y a juste aucune raison de réformer.
C'est notre langue, elle est très bien comme elle est et comme on nous l'a apprise.
Et accessoirement, y a une multitude de linguistes d'autres pays qui nous envient la beauté de notre langue.

----------


## Kiyo

Bon et sinon on peut en revenir à chercher quelqu'un dans la guilde qui n'a pas l'esprit malade (enfin quelqu'un à part moi) ?

----------


## atavus

> Bon et sinon on peut en revenir à chercher quelqu'un dans la guilde qui n'a pas l'esprit malade (enfin quelqu'un à part moi) ?

----------


## Saeryswen

> Sa exclue donc Kiyo (à moins qu'elle est des pertes de mémoires) et Saeryswen (parce que je suis un homme de conviction)


Parce que je le vaux bien Gnou et je te merde =;D 

Moi je sais qui est l'esprit malade qui a fait ce jump.

----------


## Saeryswen

J'ai trouvé la crique sud-soleil à côté de chez moi  :^_^:

----------


## sombrelame

Très beau !

----------


## Wulong

Une vidéo ( sans les grosses fautes d'orthographes ) du chemin plus facile du puzzle jump du hall pour les plus coinzés  ::happy2::

----------


## revanwolf

> J'ai trouvé la crique sud-soleil à côté de chez moi


Mais ou sont les karkas?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou



----------


## olih

Il faut le dire mais :

Veni, vidi, vici.


Voila.

----------


## Saeryswen

> Mais ou sont les karkas?


Je les ai mangé quelle question ! La randonnée ça creuse et les fougères ne sont guère comestibles  :;):

----------


## Saeryswen

*lundi 2 mai 18h* 

Mais où sont-ils donc passés ?! .... c'est louche

----------


## lPyl

daed game!

----------


## purEcontact

C'était pas 18h, tu bluffs !

----------


## Saeryswen

Ha si si ! Demande a Anaitis... quand elle est arrivée vers 18h j'étais seule. Et ensuite vous êtes venus un peu plus tard et je me suis retrouvée seule également lorsque tu es parti vers 22h  :;):  

Donc non, je ne bluff pas

----------


## sombrelame

J'ai les boules.. et une belle paire !


C'est énervant, c'est lié au compte et je ne peux pas vendre ces saletés !

----------


## atavus

Y'a des cocus dans cette guilde quand même. ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Je dis aider moi à trouver un rang bien pourri  à mettre pour sombre, 2 tonique fractals ça se fait pas ça  :nawak:

----------


## atavus

> Je dis aider moi à trouver un rang bien pourri  à mettre pour sombre, 2 tonique fractals ça se fait pas ça


Bof pas plus que des précus à la chaine. ::siffle::

----------


## olih

> Bof pas plus que des précus à la chaine.


C'est un mythe, ça n'existe plus pas.
Et j'avais eu un rang pour ça  :Emo: 

:edit: Pour Sombre, je verrais bien Transformiste  ::ninja::

----------


## Saeryswen

Ou "amateur de F..... R....." N'est-ce pas !

----------


## sombrelame

> Ou "amateur de F..... R....." N'est-ce pas !


Non, vraiment je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles !  ::rolleyes:: 
(Chut !  il parait qu'Olih ou/et Tatsu on un screen... )

----------


## Saeryswen

hahaaaaa ! Intéressant :D

----------


## sombrelame

Venez m'aider !  il y a une invasion alien dans le Hall !!!!

----------


## mikelion

C'est la nouvelle race jouable de la future extension.

----------


## sombrelame

Ils ont même transformé Tatsu !


(dans son cas c'est peut-être mieux pour lui... finalement)

----------


## Wulong

Ils en ont transformé quelques-uns !  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

C'est bien joli vos "aliens" mais ça foire un peu:

----------


## Wulong

c'est un effet d'optique, ca n'existe pas des asuras comme ca ...

----------


## Beanna

Je préférais le style du précédent décorateur... Il avait l'esprit moins torturé.  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Lionkenpeace...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je ne suis que le messager.



Légende : *Olihphant Le Salivant*

----------


## revanwolf

je vole!



voila ce qui se passe quand tu reste dans un transport draguerre (vol infini au ras du sol immobile)

----------


## Wulong

Un troll !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Qui c'est qui a mis un truc bizarre pas du tout dans le style de la place ?

----------


## tibere

à cause de la décoratrice, la visite dans le hall fait partie de ma quoti now XD

----------


## atavus

Vite fait que je revienne  :tired:

----------


## Saeryswen

> Qui c'est qui a mis un truc bizarre pas du tout dans le style de la place ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73a...b5ea1c9dd9.jpg



c'est pas moi  ::siffle::

----------


## tibere

::wub::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mocheroom et son chat PurpleRain

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Quelqu'un à donner une photo de papry.  Du coup, je partage : 
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c9d3a28...ad24f4141c.jpg

----------


## sombrelame

Et c'est lui qui traite Olih de vieille croute de fromage préhistorique ? 
papry... il faut vraiment penser à la crème anti-ride



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Saeryswen

Mais non... Olin c'est AlzheimerMan ! La vieille croute de fromage préhistorique (comme le dirait si bien Anaitis) c'est toi (assume sombre assume) ! Et papry c'est... une vieille peau de fesse ronchonnante  :;):

----------


## atavus

> ! Et papry c'est... une vieille peau de fesse ronchonnante


Juste comme çà: pourquoi encore des fesses. :tired:

----------


## Saeryswen

Parce que !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Et papry c'est... une vieille peau de fesse ronchonnante


_/me Approuve_

Et en plus moi je l'ai rencontré IRL cet animal

----------


## atavus

> _/me Approuve_
> 
> Et en plus moi je l'ai rencontré IRL cet animal


Et le canada ?  :Emo:

----------


## olih

> _/me Approuve_
> 
> Et en plus moi je l'ai rencontré IRL cet animal


Tu peux revenir en France, il a changé de ville  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Tu peux revenir en France, il a changé de ville


Srsly ? Sans même prévenir ?  :Emo: 

​Edit : Coucou all. Overwatch ?

----------


## Tigermilk

> ​Edit : Coucou all. Overwatch ?


Je t'ai ajouté hier sur Battlenet

----------


## sombrelame

Papry ! ramène tes fesses au guild Hall !
Je te paie une bière pdt qu'on mate le match ! (pas les fesses de papry... je te vois venir saerys !!!!)

----------


## Saeryswen

Whaaaaat ? c'est pas mon genre voyons ! (oui oui fait genre sombre,  tu vois que c'est toi qui remets toujours ça sur le tapis, tu ne perds rien pour attendre mon cher !). Ceci entre vieilles peaux, vous devriez bien faire la paire  :;):  

Cela ressemble plutôt à un terrain de rugby, allez au diable avec le foot, déjà un mois qu'on nous saoule avec ça XD

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## Mr Slurp

> Et le canada ?


C'est trop bien  ::wub:: 




> Tu peux revenir en France, il a changé de ville


Ouai mais en fait non, j'ai pas quitté la France parce que je l'ai rencontré hein.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Un Coinessy

----------


## Sephil

Excellent !  ::wub::

----------


## atavus

> Ouai mais en fait non, j'ai pas quitté la France parce que je l'ai rencontré hein.


J'avais crû. :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Un canard qui tire la langue.


Sous un autre angle, c'est dingo avec un pif rouge :

----------


## mikelion

Pas mal la tête de canard !

----------


## NayeDjel



----------


## Beanna

On a un petit talent pour la photo et la composition d'image dites donc monsieur Clem.  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

C'est vrai que les screens sont sympas.

----------


## Saeryswen

Merci pour cette petite visite VIP clem  :;):  Très jolies photos en plus

----------


## Sephil

Vous avez fait la course dans les ley lines au moins ?  ::): 

Parce que c'est clairement le plus gros intérêt de cette aile !  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Petite dédicaces aux fana du bazardage de jaune dans la forge mystique.




ps: pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas Sam Ajestey a fait un stream en balançant 20 mille espadons à zommoros et il a eu




1 précurseur.

----------


## Lee Tchii

20 000 espadons ?  ::o: 
Le pauvre ...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petit joueur ouais, j'ai collé bien plus de bâtons à la forge en deux sessions sans rien avoir !

----------


## Sephil

Tu continues encore à balancer des jaunes Tatsu ? :D

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, j'ai arrêté. Je préfère crafter mes précus, au moins, je file pas mes thunes à des cocus !

----------


## atavus

> Non, j'ai arrêté. Je préfère crafter mes précus, au moins, je file pas mes thunes à des cocus !


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Saeryswen

Petit cadeau luminescent pour vous mes canards  :^_^:

----------


## Sephil

Oh y a des canards qui ont fait l'aile 2 du raid, parce que moi j'en ai pas posé autant des cristaux chez Fion !  ::ninja::

----------


## Saeryswen

Je ne sais pas. Il y a avait 63 cristaux oranges en stock.

----------


## Sephil

J'en ai mis 5 ou 6 de mémoire.  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

Tu crois quoi on en a fait des Matthias nous  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petit jeu dans le hall de guilde, 

Actuellement, il y a une décoration, face nord/ouest du tp central.
Il faut découvrir une expression associé. (Sorte de rébus)

----------


## Saeryswen

Et on gagne quoi si on trouve ? XD 


J'ai gagné en tout cas. C'était "Ne pas nous en chier une pendule"  (pendule et poule qui fait caca)

----------


## Saeryswen

Bon vu que j'ai gagné, je vous fait partager la prochaine énigme en partenariat avec notre décoratrice d'intérieur !

----------


## Kiyo

Bête à manger du foin !

----------


## sombrelame

L'énigme suivante.. 

quand le chat n'est pas là les souris dansent  ?

----------


## purEcontact

Anguille sous roche.
C'est plus simple que les énigmes de quivoussavez  ::ninja::

----------


## Saeryswen

De qui parles-tu Pure ?

----------


## sombrelame

La bave du crapaud n’atteint pas la blanche colombe que je suis .. facile.. Olih l'utilise tous les jours avec papry !

----------


## Kiyo

Oui voilà, c'est pas que j'ai oublié hein, c'est que j'ai délégué à Sombre  ::ninja::

----------


## sombrelame

> Oui voilà, c'est pas que j'ai oublié hein, c'est que j'ai délégué à Sombre


Je vais éviter de la contredire... je tiens trop à garder ma tête sur les épaules.. 

La nouvelle énigme de Sloane :

----------


## NayeDjel

euh
touche pas à mon pote ?
tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?  ::P:

----------


## Wulong

La carioca très certainement :




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un petit puzzle ?

----------


## Wulong

Nouveau puzzle, il a ete fait aujourd'hui, il est encore au hall, vous pouvez l'essayer, c'est cadeau

----------


## olih

Pourquoi tant de haine  :Emo:

----------


## Sephil

C'est moi ou le niveau de sadisme du CPC moyen a fortement augmenté ces derniers temps ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulong

J'en ferais un moins sadique la prochaine fois, mais celui là est assez court, plus facile il aurait été dérisoire après les précédents  ::XD::

----------


## Saeryswen

Whaaaaaaa !!! Wuyong le pro du jumping \0/ Si j'arrive à grimper sur la 1ere petite plateforme noire ça sera déjà un exploit XD

----------


## Lee Tchii

On peut faire des jumping puzzle dans les Halls de guilde ?
 :Emo:

----------


## olih

> On peut faire des jumping puzzle dans les Halls de guilde ?


Tu peux créer un "simili" jumping puzzle dans le hall en détournant les différentes décorations de guildes. Mais il n'y a pas de coffre à la fin hein, simplement des esprits pervers  :tired: .

----------


## Wizi

> Tu peux créer un "simili" jumping puzzle dans le hall en détournant les différentes décorations de guildes. Mais il n'y a pas de coffre à la fin hein, simplement des esprits pervers .


Ils sont encore gentils les jumping puzzle dans le hall.
Imagine : Jumping puzzle à plusieurs chemins possibles et après plusieurs essais durement passé tu arrives dans un cul de sac et te rends compte que tu as pris le mauvais chemin et que tu dois tout recommencer sur un nouveau chemin !!

----------


## olih

> Ils sont encore gentils les jumping puzzle dans le hall.
> Imagine : Jumping puzzle à plusieurs chemins possibles et après plusieurs essais durement passé tu arrives dans un cul de sac et te rends compte que tu as pris le mauvais chemin et que tu dois tout recommencer sur un nouveau chemin !!


JE NE VEUX PAS IMAGINER ÇA ! ÇA N'EXISTE PAS !
Non hein  :Emo:

----------


## Wulong

C'est plutôt une bonne idée de jumping puzzle

----------


## Sephil

Par contre si tu fais ça, il faudra juste faire une vidéo qui monte le point de départ, pas le chemin tout entier !  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulong

C'est une bonne remarque X)

----------


## olih

A l'honneur de nos disparus,  :Emo: , un cimetière est en construction dans le hall de guilde.

Chaque tombe est bien évidemment personnalisée.











 ::ninja::  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai ri  :^_^:

----------


## olih

Le cimetière a déménagé et c'est agrandi.
Suivre le panneau au niveau des nodes de récoltes.
Si vous ne trouvez pas les restes de vos ancêtres, faites une réclamation à l'accueil.

:edit:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai peur  ::cry::

----------


## revanwolf

> J'ai peur


Mais non ,faut pas  :Eclope:  😈 👿

Sinon dans un autre registre,si certain se demandaient ce que donnerai la nouvelle tenue de Marjorie Delaqua,That_shaman vous donne la réponse:

----------


## Kiyo

Tatatatatadam !




 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 


Voilà, maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à monter un perso qui utilise une hache  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Bravo !

----------


## Kiyo

Merci ! Je sais que c'est con mais je suis bien contente de l'avoir faite  ::wub:: 

Par contre du coup j'hésite entre nécro et revenant comme futur perso d'astralaria, en attendant qu'ils permettent aux elem de porter une hache  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Merci ! *Je sais que c'est con* mais je suis bien contente de l'avoir faite


C'était pas évident çà ?  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Je conseillerais revenant! et bravo! J'ai pas encore touché au craft des nouveaux legendaires, mais ca doit etre du boulot!

----------


## Kiyo

Merci ! Effectivement ils demandent énormément de compos, et pour le premier qu'on fait de l'extension il faut débloquer toutes les maîtrises de Maguuma ce qui prend un peu de temps.

Cela dit je suis définitivement fan de cette façon de faire les légendaires, je me lance dans meteorologicus maintenant, enfin quand je me serai un peu refaite niveau compos/po.

Côté profession, comme me l'a dit revan, autant monter les deux, de toute façon j'aimerais bien les avoir toutes au 80 à terme. Du coup je vais monter alternativement une char nécro et une Sylvari revenante, ou l'inverse, bref à décider.

----------


## Snydlock

Ça prend quoi un 80 à monter aujourd'hui ? 5 min ?  ::siffle::

----------


## lPyl

Ça dépend si t'utilises un logiciel d'autoclick pour tes tomes ou pas.

----------


## revanwolf

> Ça dépend si t'utilises un logiciel d'autoclick pour tes tomes ou pas.


Sauf si tu as toujours ton boost 80.

Mais connaissant kiyo elle adore les monter à l'ancienne.  :Fouras:

----------


## Saeryswen

Une petite chose qui m'a bien fait sourire au moment de payer mes tickets de métro à Shanghai  :;): 



*bon il manque juste le z *

----------


## revanwolf

Pour ce qui se demande quand arrivera Seis(celle qui doit partir "bientôt")




bon on a pas fini d'attendre  :Drum:  .

----------


## revanwolf

Saviez-vous que Zommoros et Miyani avait des dialogues mais que cela avait ensuite été abandanné laissant juste de pauvres fichiers audio abandonné dans un fichier dat?

Mais that_shaman(et oui encore lui)a encore frappé et vous les fait découvrir pour tous à l'occasion des 4 ans de GW2.

----------


## Wulong

Des fois qu'il y en ai de GW2 pouvant être tenté par ce petit jeu :




C'est cadeau

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je ne pense pas que ce soit la section appropriée pour cette vidéo.
Sans compter qu'il y a déjà un topic sur le forum concernant ce jeu ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/86...t-des-polonais

----------


## Wulong

Je pense que comme ca elle a tout à fait sa place dans cette section, en tout cas on voit du Guid Wars 2 dedans, donc si ca va pas, je comprend pas.

----------


## purEcontact

:tired:

----------


## Wulong

Qui joue à d'autres jeu dans la guilde et lesquels ? je suis assez tenté de faire des videos d'autres jeux, mais avec insert coinz.
À part le jeu ou il faut ramasser des couilles de lion ou mettre des trucs dans le cul de quelque chose, sur youtube je sais pas comment ca passerait X)

----------


## purEcontact

Le thread n'a pas vocation a partager les coups de coeur pour des jeux auxquels on joue en attendant d'avoir un peu plus de contenu (ou autre chose, j'en sais rien) dans Guild Wars 2.

Si GW2 t'ennui et que tu veux jouer à autre chose avec les CPC de GW2, rien ne t'empêche d'en parler sur le mumble (où tout le monde se retrouve, même quand on ne joue pas à GW2).

On s'est organisé des sessions de rocket league, tabletop simulator, plague inc, elite, et autre castle crusher sur le mumble sans que ça ne dérange personne (le cas échéant, on bouge de chan, le mumble est assez grand).

Bref, si ça n'a pas de rapport avec GW2, ça n'a pas sa place dans ce thread.

----------


## Wulong

Je me renseignais juste, désolé d'avoir dérangé.

----------


## revanwolf

Pourquoi les asura sont les meilleurs,la réponse en vidéo :

----------


## revanwolf

Beaucoup de monde se demande comment Rytlock est devenue un revenant( :Drum: ) en tout cas c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on le saura:

----------


## Saeryswen

Joyeux Halloween mes chers canards !

----------


## Saeryswen

Qui a dit que les profs ne pouvaient pas jouer dans leur salle de cours  :;):

----------


## Sephil

Faits-divers : une école est évacuée suite à un incendie qui s'est déclenché dans une salle de cours.
Le feu serait survenu le 24 mars 2017 à cause d'un Macbook Pro qui aurait été utilisé pour jouer à un MEUPORG.
Les enquêteurs n'écartent pas un acte terroriste.

----------


## Saeryswen

Hahahahahaha....  ::XD::  Je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler "c'est pas moi m'sieur, c'est pas moi".  Et puis pourquoi ça viendrait d'un mac... ça pourrait venir du pc fixe de la salle (il a déjà cramé en début d'année en plus).


*C'est toi le terroriste Seph* !

----------


## atavus

> Hahahahahaha....  Je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler "c'est pas moi m'sieur, c'est pas moi".  Et puis pourquoi ça viendrait d'un mac... ça pourrait venir du pc fixe de la salle (il a déjà cramé en début d'année en plus).
> 
> 
> *C'est toi le terroriste Seph* !


Il avait une batterie sortie d'un mac ?

----------


## Saeryswen

euh non... t'y comprends rien toi retourne te coucher XD

----------


## Ghostwise

Après avoir un peu polioté à pas pouvoir faire mes injections sous GeDoSaTo, je confirme que GW1 est injectable via Reshade plus du forçage driver.

(Je dis bien GW1. Le chiffre 1. Uno. Deux fois moins que GW2, donc. Celui d'avant. Um. One.)

Ca mérite bien sûr d'être affiné puisque c'était juste un test de bon fonctionement, mais c'est pas moche. Et pi GW Trilogy, c'est €17 en ce moment...

----------


## urel

j'ai rien compris  ::ninja::

----------


## Ghostwise

> j'ai rien compris


Et bien, le chiffre un est un entier naturel marquant l'unité. C'est à dire qu'utilisé par un dénombrement d'objets distincts, chaque objet vaut un.

Il est ici utilisé de façon séquentielle. C'est à dire qu'il marque le début d'une séquence d'entiers naturels -- 1, 2, 3... -- et marque le fait que l'objet désigné "1" est en tête de série, et précède l'objet designé "2". Dans ce cas de figure, _Guild Wars 2_.

Mais nous parlons bien ici de _Guild Wars 1_. Pour ceussent qu'ils seraient perdus.

----------


## urel

> GW1 est injectable via Reshade plus du forçage driver.


je parle ça  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il avait déjà trop la classe GW1  ::love::

----------


## Haelnak

> Après avoir un peu polioté à pas pouvoir faire mes injections sous GeDoSaTo, je confirme que GW1 est injectable via Reshade plus du forçage driver.
> 
> (Je dis bien GW1. Le chiffre 1. Uno. Deux fois moins que GW2, donc. Celui d'avant. Um. One.)
> 
> Ca mérite bien sûr d'être affiné puisque c'était juste un test de bon fonctionement, mais c'est pas moche. Et pi GW Trilogy, c'est €17 en ce moment...
> 
> http://www.writeups.org/Large/GW1-Necroette.jpg


Il n'est pas très beau ton Guild Wars 2.









 ::ninja::

----------


## blutch2

> Après avoir un peu polioté à pas pouvoir faire mes injections sous GeDoSaTo, je confirme que GW1 est injectable via Reshade plus du forçage driver.
> 
> (Je dis bien GW1. Le chiffre 1. Uno. Deux fois moins que GW2, donc. Celui d'avant. Um. One.)
> 
> Ca mérite bien sûr d'être affiné puisque c'était juste un test de bon fonctionement, mais c'est pas moche. Et pi GW Trilogy, c'est €17 en ce moment...
> 
> http://www.writeups.org/Large/GW1-Necroette.jpg


il est pas arrêté GW? Ou alors tu peux y jouer en solo offline?  :Bave:

----------


## SetaSensei

> il est pas arrêté GW? Ou alors tu peux y jouer en solo offline?


En soi, GW1 est jouable en solo pour peu que tu aies des pnjs un peu boostés. 
J'ai finis les campagnes comme ça en tout cas.

----------


## Leybi

Et les serveurs sont toujours up (et le seront jusqu'à la fin de GW2 puisque c'est sur les mêmes serveurs). Et y'a toujours du monde !

----------


## urel

j'a jamais fini l'histoire de la dernière extension, j'ai presque pas avancé en fait... mais avec les PNJ ça devient chaud,ils ont pas leur armures, les armes OP (que du near perfect mais bon)

le bon temps ça.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai presque tout fait avec les PNJ dans Nightfall, sauf la dernière mission.
Un ami de la guilde m'avait aidé, je n'y arrivais pas.

----------


## urel

Eye of the North etait un tantinet plus hard il me semble
Apres les boss... c'était difficile tout seul dans tous les cas

----------


## SetaSensei

> Eye of the North etait un tantinet plus hard il me semble
> Apres les boss... c'était difficile tout seul dans tous les cas


C'est vrai. Le boss de Eye of The North je l'avais fait avec des Canards à l'époque.
Ca mis à part, c'est faisable. Et je suis sûr que la moitié des gens qui viennent ici ont aussi un compte GW1 et donc seraient prêts à donner un coup de main si besoin.

----------


## urel

GWEN c'était surtout pour le Hall et récupérer les bricoles pour GW2  ::):

----------


## Anonyme220622

> C'est vrai. Le boss de Eye of The North je l'avais fait avec des Canards à l'époque.
> Ca mis à part, c'est faisable. Et je suis sûr que la moitié des gens qui viennent ici ont aussi un compte GW1 et donc seraient prêts à donner un coup de main si besoin.


Yep, d'ailleurs je compte le relancer, j'ai jamais fini nightfall et GWEN.  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai fini Nightfall (donc apriori je peux aider) par contre, Gwen, j'ai jamais dépassé les premières missions.
Des trash mob n’explosaient la gueule systématiquement ...

----------


## urel

La même...

----------


## SetaSensei

Bizarre, en necro je n'ai pas eu trop de problèmes à l'époque.

Enfin si, c'est un peu ardu quand on se lance level 10 avec les compagnons de base. Il vaut mieux arriver level 20.
Si jamais je me le réinstalle, je pourrais peut être vous aider un peu certains soirs. La vraie vie étant assez prenante pour moi, j'ai rarement plus d'une ou 2 heures de dispo par jour. :/

----------


## Leybi

Si jamais vous avez besoin d'aide sur GW1, selon mes dispos y'a moyen.

Sinon pour recentrer un peu le topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Je viens de lancer la "démo" de Path of Fire, c'est super joli  ::o: 





Pour un MMO, c'est assez fou parfois.

----------


## mikelion

Chacun ses goûts, moi j'ai trouvé ça assez moche, surtout le début avec les flammes.
Le moteur graphique commence à dater.

----------


## revanwolf

C'est un moteur DX9 donc il est plus tout jeune sans compter ses lacunes dans certains effets qui sont corrigeable avec un moteur Dx11 ou 12.

----------


## Haelnak

Ça reste toujours mieux que les moteurs affreusement crades de certains MMO récents (BDO  :Gerbe: ).
Et puis la DA fait le taf sur Guild Wars 2.

----------


## revanwolf

Le moteur de GW2 est quand même assez mal optimisé surtout avec beaucoup de personne sans compter qu'il est pas multithreadé(donc un core i7/Ryzen sert à rien).

En cherchant des détails sur ce moteur j'ai découvert qu'il est en partie basé sur celui de GW1(ils sont juste passé de DX8 à DX9 et quelques autres changements) et ils ont toujours refusé toutes aides de Nvidia/AMD pour optimiser le moteur.

----------


## Haelnak

Enfin !  :Vibre:

----------


## Haelnak

Quel beau gosse :



Maintenant il me faut du vrai stuff.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Le moteur de BDO est meilleur que celui de GW2, faut arrêter de fumer.

Quand j'arrive dans une place où c'est blindé de monde, mon pc se couche pas contrairement à l'arche du lion ou, pire, en mcm.

La DA de BDO et certaines textures sont peut être crade mais c'est plus simple de revoir une DA qu'un moteur (regardez du côté de WoW qui a revu les 2).

J'espère que pour Guild wars 3, ils arrêteront leurs conneries et qu'ils baseront leur moteur sur une techno récente (dx9 a 15 ans et dx9c est sorti en 2004...).

----------


## Sephil

Ils avaient changé en cours de route sur GW1, non ? Y a peut-être une chance qu'ils actualisent un jour sur GW2.
Je suis plus sûr, je dis peut-être une connerie.

----------


## revanwolf

Nope par contre le moteur de GW2 est une version amélioré du moteur de GW1, Josh Petrie en a parlé sur Reddit.

----------


## Haelnak

> Le moteur de BDO est meilleur que celui de GW2, faut arrêter de fumer.


Si tu aimes les trucs crades et le poping/changement de LoD à 2 mètres, ouai, ça défonce.
Techniquement il est bien plus moderne, évidemment, par contre ils utilisent le moteur comme des clampins, on dirait un Skyrim mal modé.

Je préfère très largement le rendu global de GW2 à celui de BDO, malgré les soucis d'opti dont tu parles qui sont, en effet, bien relou.


Sans déconner, ce n'est pas une question de DA, c'est crade et ça pop :








Et pourtant les mecs ont tout misé sur le moteur et le créateur de perso...

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Si tu aimes les trucs crades et le poping/changement de LoD à 2 mètres, ouai, ça défonce.
> Techniquement il est bien plus moderne, évidemment, par contre ils utilisent le moteur comme des clampins, on dirait un Skyrim mal modé.
> 
> Je préfère très largement le rendu global de GW2 à celui de BDO, malgré les souci d'opti dont tu parles qui sont, en effet, bien relou.
> 
> 
> Sans déconner :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/19/ab7f...f501096.md.png


Tout à fait d'accord.

----------


## Haelnak

TESO s'en sort plutôt bien, FFXIV aussi. Mais BDO, non, non, non. 

 


 

(et, surtout, ça ne pop pas de partout dans ces jeux)

----------


## purEcontact

Peut être aussi que les moteurs n'affichent pas la même chose ?
C'est "facile" de pas avoir de clipping quand t'affiches que des textures simples.

----------


## Haelnak

> Peut être aussi que les moteurs n'affichent pas la même chose ?
> C'est "facile" de pas avoir de clipping quand t'affiches que des textures simples.


Bah, oui, ils doivent tous faire des concessions, sauf que les choix de ANet et Zenimax sont bien plus cohérents que ceux des devs de BDO compte-tenu du genre de jeu. 

Dans BDO ils ont voulu coller du DoF par-ci, du POM par-là, pour avoir au final un rendu franchement dégueulasse vu que les ressources sont sollicitées par autre chose que le visuel, bien plus que sur un jeu solo.  
De l'autre côté on a des jeux avec des technos plus old-school (TESO et GW2 notamment) mais maîtrisées parce qu'elles ne bouffent pas trop.

Je préfère du techniquement vieillot mais solide (avec la DA qui suit c'est encore mieux) que du "moderne" mais uniquement dans un rayon de 5 mètres pour éviter de tourner à 10fps. 

Enfin, après c'est BDO, la promo a été faite sur le "visuel digne d'un jeu solo" (c'est raté même si en screen ça peut parfois faire illusion) et le créateur de persos (carrément dispo en stand-alone). Quant au jeu derrière... Bon. Je ne comprends même pas que ce ne soit pas plus joli vu qu'ils ont dû faire bosser 90% de leur team sur ça.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je préfère du techniquement vieillot mais solide (avec la DA qui suit c'est encore mieux) que du "moderne" mais uniquement dans un rayon de 5 mètres pour éviter de tourner à 10fps.


Guild Wars 2, c'est du techniquement vieillot qui ne peut pas te montrer plus de 30 joueurs sans foutre un CPU "correct" (un I5 récent) à genou.

On a eu des améliorations mais je rappel que GW2, pendant longtemps, ça a été ça :



Et une fois qu'ils ont "fix" ce problème, ça a été ça :



(Action illisible et je pense que tu as assez de doigts pour compter les fps)

Bref, pour ce qu'il affiche, le jeu ne tourne pas bien.

----------


## Flipmode

Hey salissez pas mon topic avec vos textures dégueu. 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Entendu il y a quelques jours à Tarir :

----------


## NayeDjel

Ayé j'ai fini de reskin mes envoûteurs je n'ai plus de PO !

----------


## Haelnak

Sympa l'humaine  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Combattre son sosie legendaire, une idée à la fois effrayante et totalement génial.

----------


## urel

Ca me rappel GW1 et le combat contre son double lancé par Brill et se faire infuser, si je me trompe pas. Un retour aux origines ? ^^

----------


## mikelion

Quand je serai à ce stade du jeu, j'essaierai d'inviter mon double dans a guilde. Comme ça vous aurez 2 Mikelion pour le prix d'un !

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai fini de transmuter mon stuff :

----------


## SuicideSnake

Y a vraiment des zones sympa dans le jeu :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## revanwolf

Voila quelques photos de l'ancien hall de guilde le Précipice perdu(RIP 2015-2017) avant la prise du nouveau Refuge de Chassevent(2017-XXXX).
La qualité est pas top vu que je l'ai fait sur mon vieux pc portable, Enjoy.

----------


## Haelnak

J'apparais sur les photos.  ::lol::  Mais j'ai déco (merci la box) juste avant la prise du hall.  :Emo: 
Faut dire qu'il a fallu plus de 40 minutes pour qu'on soit tous sur la même instance.  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Je vous remercie d'avoir volontairement fait foiré le try précédent et d'être volontairement ultra désorganisé, ça m'a permis d'arriver comme une fleur à la bourre et de participer à la capture du hall.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Je vous remercie d'avoir volontairement fait foiré le try précédent et d'être volontairement ultra désorganisé, ça m'a permis d'arriver comme une fleur à la bourre et de participer à la capture du hall.


Sans PalaaD, rien n'aurait été possible.  ::siffle::

----------


## PalaaD

Sans vocal c'était un peu compliqué de suivre les changements d'instance  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Je change de "main" pour tout ce qui est explo.

Après plus de 400h avec :

(guerrier ps)


Je passe à :
 
(renégat condi)

Par contre je garde mon charr au moins pour les fractales parce que j'ai la flemme de monter un autre stuff à 135+ d'AR.

----------


## Haelnak

Finalement j'ai opté pour un set de couleurs plus original que le classique bleu/or :

----------


## mikelion

> Finalement j'ai opté pour un set de couleurs plus original que le classique bleu/or :
> 
> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4497/...7c0f2373_z.jpg


Bleu/or, ça faisait un peu chevalier d'or d'Athéna. En violet, ça fait plus spectre d'Hadès.

----------


## Haelnak

Je ne connaissais les Chevaliers du Zodiaques que de nom, je ne te remercie pas de m'avoir fait tomber sur cette image :

----------


## olih

> Je ne connaissais les Chevaliers du Zodiaques que de nom, je ne te remercie pas de m'avoir fait tomber sur cette image :
> 
> http://i41.servimg.com/u/f41/11/21/14/63/athena10.png


Et c'est grâce à ça qu'on peut dire que t'es un putain de jeune  :tired: .

Athena Exclamation!  :Emo: .

----------


## Haelnak



----------

